# Over 40's Current Cyclers - Part 2



## Mish3434

*NEW HOME LADIES!*









*Please take a moment to review the Site Guidelines, particularly with regards to pregnancy and parenting* chat: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260253.0

Babydust to all on their journey's, praying you are all successful and when you are here is the link for the over 40's PAPAI area:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=164.0

Love and babydust to you all

Shelley xx


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hi all,
Just waiting in my room after egg collection. I only got 5 from the 10 follicles so I'm very upset. I was so hoping there would be a good number and now I feel like my chances are slipping away.
I guess we'll know more tomorrow but I have a bad feeling...
Just wanted to update you all - sorry I'm not more positive. I think I'm in shock :-(
Hope you're having a good day!
Queen bee xx


----------



## ajw

Oh don't worry Queen Bee. I got 5 from 10 too and 3 fertilised and were still in a healthy state 3 days later at ET. Don't beat yourself up. You did well!  

ajw xxx


----------



## Queen_Bee

Thanks ajw,
I guess there's still hope :-(
I don't feeling very positive but let's wait and see...
It's kind of you to reply
I'll keep you posted!
QB x


----------



## Worry All The Time

QB   - wishing you the best of updates in the morning


----------



## bluebell1

Queen Bee - Try not to worry. I only had 4 this time. Was gutted when I came round however I am now PUPO with 3 of them  

My consultant said they are better quality than when I have produced more which makes sense. Good luck


----------



## jules40:)x

Good luck Queen Bee I only got 4, 3 fertilised and 2 became the twins - it only takes one xx


----------



## Worry All The Time

To add more confusion to my messed up cycle due to cyst etc. 
I had an appointment yesterday with a consultant endocrinologist and he has asked us to delay TX while he does some investigations and possibly 'fixes' some imbalances.... 
Thyroid test requested by The Lister showed up Thyroid antibodies... I guess it depends on what yesterdays bloodwork shows up - consultant asked me to email him personally in 10 days to chase up the results and he would let us know the next steps. I guess it depend on what he finds or what (and how long) it takes to fix it all before we understand the impact on our next TX. Ultimately we need to get moving ASAP but as the the endocrinologist said yesterday - 'its a lot of money and emotion to invest especially if your body isn't as fit and ready as it could be for a baby...' 
Hmm I don't like it but I don't disagree either - tough one but will give it 2 weeks and see what comes up...

I need to stay on BCP for another 10 days(because of cyst) and then stop, assuming AF behaves itself (its been textbook 28 days since last TX), we will start again with the next AF _*after*_ endocrine issues are in order... could be a long wait depending on endocrine issues... the clock is really ticking here and not happy in a holding pattern as cant get pregnant in a holding pattern .
Not happy.

Anyway, enough of my crappy story!


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hi all, thanks for your kind words of support. I've stopped crying now  and feel more positive. A doctor came round to see how I was and he thought it was looking on for now. 
I guess it's a matter of wait and see- the truth is I couldn't have done any more than I'm doing...
Fingers crossed for tomorrow, but whatever happens I'm not alone!
QB xxxx thank you all so much


----------



## de_vi

Queen_Bee, 5 is great!!well done you!    crossing fingers that they get along well with their tail-wigging playmates in the lab! keep us posted!

WATT, hope the endocrine issues are quick to resolve. it sounds like you are in the hands of good specialists, though, who know what they are doing. so you are "on the wait" as well 

AFM I am still waiting - its 2 days before OTD now and at least I haven't seen AF yet so I guess that's a good sign - has anybody had AF starting even before OTD? (is that normal / not normal?) I used to have quick regular cycles and day 28 would have been last Saturday, but I guess with all this hormon cocktail that gets disturbed...? I guess I need to google some more on this.

I said that I wouldn't give in into "Plan B"-thinking before OTD - yet over the past days I have started to read the threads about "questions to ask after IVF failed", ordered DHEA for me and supplements for DP as recommended by other people here, ordered the book Tammy recommended and generally have been a bit defeatist but it helps to keep me sane, and now I am feeling guilty - what if the test will be negative just because I ordered all this stuff as if I knew already it wasn't going to work.... (sigh!)   

keep well all of you ladies, and speak later


----------



## ajw

Oh devi, all this waiting is torture isn't it! Are you going to wait until OTD, or will you do a home test before? 

When I did my first IUI AF came 2 days before OTD, so yes it does happen. I wouldn't try to calculate an AF due date though, as you say, our cycle is all over the place with the tx. Just let's be thankful that no AF yet means we're still in with a chance!

I've been thinking about plan B too, I guess it's just our way of protecting ourselves from disappointment by trying not to get too excited. Oooo I'm so up and down. Can't wait for this week to be over!

ajw xxx


----------



## LellyLupin

Hey Queen Bee 5 is fabulous, look at me 55 follicles to get 2 decent eggs, you've done fantastically well girl, now dry those tears   xxx


----------



## Queen_Bee

Ajw and Devi, I think it's completely normal to have a Plan B and a very good idea personally! I think it takes the pressure off and it's realistic.
Well, I am preparing for the worst and hoping for the best. In any case what ever the outcome, we will have information which is always valuable. 

The waiting is the worst part...I guess if I don't get to Egg Transfer at least I don't have the 2WW!

Fingers crossed...back at home now - had some food and now a cup of tea. I think it's trashy TV for me for the rest of the day  

QB x


----------



## TammyWynet

ladies, 
De_vi it is completely normal to have a plan B. I always have one. It gives me peace of mind. I now go to Belgium to see a doctor about IVI-G and if that all does not work I will go to Athens, Serum in the Fall. And besides maybe it gives you good luck to look beyond and then in a couple of days have a BFP!

WFM are you living in Belgium? Do you find the doctors there also super nice and good! I am treated in Gent, in the AZ Sint Lucas and have a few specialists in the UZ Gent. Here in The Netherlands they have no clue what they are doing in comparison with the Belgians!
I have all fate that you will be fine.

AFM I have a cyst on my ovary too. Hopefully it will be gone with the next AF. I need an extra early ultrasound when I have my AF yuk! Just to see if it gone and so they cannot mix it up with follicles. Well we are half way through the week, cannot wait for next Monday. 

Have a good evening all!


----------



## wishforamiracle

Hi ladies
            its true with the eggs i got a fair few and only a few fertilised so its not all about high numbers..... as for Belgium i went to Brussels..... its a university hospital there and well up there on the worlds best list....i immediately relaxed when i spoke to the doctor there...... ..... i even got my ultrasounds and blood work done nearer to me in st vith as its nearer to me and they faxed it to brussels worked very smoothly..... i had had a bad experience in germany before that......i think my work colleague went to gent and she got her two children
    remember ladies its not over until the fat lady sings ....... or the blood test lol..... mind you i was abit stupid and took a home test day 6...and that depressed me no end... the  time it worked i took my test day 8 and i got a BFP... this time i dont feel too confident so i may wait a few more days to prepare myself.... i do feel alittle crazy hoping so much for a positive and at the same time preparing for the worst..... the last time the transfer didnt happen i must admit apart from being gutted i was glad i didnt have to do the 2ww........ But enough about that....... lets hope those eggs fertilise and a blaze of BFP's blaze across this forum!!!!!!


----------



## memebaby

Queen Bee

please dont feel despondent ( says she who felt equally as despondent when I got 6 eggs last week).

I had really good amh values (29) and low fsh and showed a good 14 follys. I woke up expecting to hear that theyd retrieved 14/15. It never occurrd to me   that I might get a lowish number. I was guttd at 6, my consultant was calm and collected and said great result. And in common with so many ladies here got reasonable fertilisation and 2 grade 1 embies for transfer....and hey thats all we want at the end of the day............I dont want to minimize your concern bcasue I know why you feel it but you have a great chance for some good fertilisation so relax now, you have done all you can and there is no more you can do . well done for getting through a very difficult day.

If PMA is anything to go woth from this board those little eggs have no option but to fertilize  

big gentle hug for you


----------



## urbangirl

LesleyL, you're tallking about embryos, aren't you, not eggs?  Did you speak to your embryologist after EC about what they thought about your egg quality?  You could have great eggs but end up with not so good embryos.  I think, from earlier posts, you're quite up to date on all the supplements stuff, aren't you? 
There are so many factors involved, and they're not all things personally to do with you. Eggs & embryos need really special care, more so our older ones, over 40's need a really good lab.  We need excellence in every part of the process and it is hard to find all that in one clinic.  Also, embryo quality might have been influenced by the male side.  Another thing is the drug protocol, that has a huge influence.  The first IVF is just one big experiment, if you do find you need to try again it will probably go much better because your consultant will change things.  The embryos you have inside at the mo will be great ones, they put in your best ones.  A clinic told me that lots of women still get pregnant with borderline ones anyway so you will be streets ahead with yours.


----------



## Queen_Bee

Wishforamiracle, meme and urbangirl,

Thank you for your encouraging words. The wait will soon be over and I can move to the next stage what ever that may be. The doctor said it was impossible to say, but I have done everything I can.
I am on supplements and told my doctor I was thinking of taking DHEA is this is unsuccessful. Let's see...I have a habit of rushing ahead and I need to remember it's a step at a time.

The truth is I am very scared right now that nothing will happen, but I know that I am strong and actually having all of you has made a HUGE difference. When I first joined the forum I thought it was a bit geeky and was curious but didn't think I would get into it, but actually when it comes to the crunch it's a great support network of people who know how you feel and have been there and ARE there with you. So thanks  

I will finish with a joke as PMA here it goes: How many infertility patients does it take to screw in a lightbulb?
Screw in a lightbulb! Hmmm . . . do you think it might help? . . .

Have a lovely evening! I am going to watch the England football game - I hope they win for the sake of my OH  

QB xxxx


----------



## Worry All The Time

QB - I doubt your OH is smiling based on the look on my DH's face after the performance of the first half!  

Tammy, I am actually based in the UK and undergoing TX at The Lister in London but in a similar to fashion to wishforamiracle all my monitoring scans etc are done locally and faxed to The Lister(200km) - The plan being just head back to London for EC and ET all going well  

Hope everyone is doing OK


----------



## Queen_Bee

WATT - my other half just got up screaming GOAL! it was hilarious  
I told him I think he'd be as happy if the IVF worked as if England won the Euro cup. He burst out laughing...
it was funny xx


----------



## Worry All The Time

I had a similar experience here LOL
DH would prob be more likely to remember the date of England winning the Euros than the date of a successfull TX   but thats OK - I understand the importance of football in his life


----------



## memebaby

my dp keeps trying to have man to man type conversations with me about the football and I can barely keep from glazing over. 

Lesley, if you are reading at any stage just wanted to say I too have had af pains today and some pinchy stabby sensations in my womb area. But my main thing is I feel so fat an bloated. It is quite revolting. My stomach extends from really high up all the way down. It is quite simply a pregnant looking stomach which is making me feel rotten becasue I think jeez ig its bfn how the hell will I get rid of all tis. I am massively overeating. Cant decide if thats an emotional crutch type of thing or side effect of drugs  (or im just plain old greedy)

Lesley, when is your otd. my nurse said 30th June. I had my transfer same day as you but it was a 3 day transfer. 30th June seems very far away. I hope you are feeling a bit happier today.


----------



## de_vi

Queen_Bee, where do you find all these jokes?? they are great, thank you! just had to LOL with DP too - takes the edge off things  
         for your 5 eggs tonight! 

thank you for all your support, especially Tammy QB and ajw, today. So I am not doomed because of having a plan for "situation B"  already at this stage and other girls on here have that too - phew! 

I will do a HPT tomorrow, just to prepare.... that would be 11 days past transfer (OTD Blood test is Thursday, so 12 days past tf) , that should be ok, or not? (for the HPT results to be accurate?). Any insight you have that would be great!

good night all and       to all of you brave girls!


----------



## AngeinParis

Devi, I did a home test on Day 11 (just before official test date on Day 12).  If you didn't do it first thing this morning, then maybe wait til tomorrow morning.  I did mine in the afternoon and then immediately regretted it as it was not the first pee and was possibly not accurate.  

Hi everyone else, hope the 2 weeks of torture are going by fairly rapidly.  

Meme, I also found I was eating quite a lot - and someone told me that Prednisolone ups your appetite.  Not sure if you're on that.  But I was definitely scoffing more than normal.  Just back from the gym and really struggled with a 5k run on the treadmill.  Six weeks ago I could do that 3 times a week with no bother at all.  But it's time to combat all that extra food....

A x


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hello ladies,

Just found out I have 3 embrios! I am very pleased with this, but now it's on to the next hurdle...
They have told me I can have them put back in tomorrow but I want to wait at least until Friday in case there are any problems and avoid the disappointment if that makes sense. 
Did anyone else ask to wait? Am I being weird?

QB x


----------



## LellyLupin

Oh for Bobs sake wrote a big message and someone posted at the same time last night so I lost it, will write it again tonight.

QB I waited on the the embies to freeze as I didn't want to freeze unviables, but they didn't give me the option on the 2 in me.  Good luck


----------



## ajw

Good morning ladies. Hope we are all feeling positive today.

Hope you get good news queen bee.   

Not long to wait now devi. Hope today goes by quickly! I think I'm going to resist the hpt. They give me my blood test results in a sealed envelope anyway, so I can open it when I'm safely back behind locked doors and don't have to face anyone! I'm sure day 11 should give pretty accurate results though if you decide to do it. 

I'm glad it's not just me who's eating too much. Bad stuff too! I'm really craving chocolate!
Wish I could go for a run Ange. That's just what I need. Good for you to get in shape ready for your next round  

Is anyone else on their 2ww taking Progynova? I'm struggling to find it. All pharmacies say it's not common, so I'm starting to worry about why I've been prescribed it. I didn't have it last cycle. 

   to everyone. 
ajw x


----------



## ajw

Hi Queen Bee. Sorry we were posting at the same time so I just read your news. That's great! I didn't even thing of asking to delay transfer to be honest. But then I went for 3 embie transfer. Maybe if I'd had more I would have asked so we could transfer the best. How many are you going to transfer?

ajw x


----------



## jules40:)x

(hope you don't mind me lurking) - QB I had 3 put back and didn't delay as there was only 3 anyway I decided the best place for them to be was inside me where they would naturally be - DH said it would be easier to deal with it not working at day 5 rather than after the 2ww (but did as he was told lol) - good luck whatever you decide, hope you don't mind me keeping an eye on how you're doing (clicked on this thread by mistake!) xx


----------



## de_vi

thank you for your replies on HPT. And so yes, I did HPT this morning, and it was negative.

I am not too gutted, I have to say. I did feel it coming already, and so had some quiet time with DP after that moment, and now I am actually a bit relieved - at least there is some certainty now and I can go on with my life (which includes make plans for next cycle because we will go on, this was only number one and a learning experience, really. also thanks to you all  ).

I will do the OTD at clinic tomorrow as its part of their official process, and then ask for new appointment with our specialists. we have quite a few questions for them now (thanks Ange for pointing me to that section on here!) , so that will be very different to our usual appointments with them, and if we are not convinced by their answers than we look for somewhere else to continue, possibly Belgium. If we do feel they know what they are doing then we continue with them - makes logistics easier.

I had picked a name already (for a girl, as that is what I would like  ) , and now I just have to wait a bit longer for "Y." to arrive in our life. I'm sure its a question of time, and trials, and better preparation on our side (DHEA, vitamins for both me and DP, the whole thing) and maybe a different protocol etc. etc.

******

QB, 3 embies, thats marvelous!  really happy for you! I am surprised they said tomorrow - I thought the "standard" would be 3 day-transfer and if very good then 5-day. if you don't feel ok with it then don't go with what they suggest, or ask what their reasons are (hope its not just an admin/scheduling thing on their side!)

lesley, meme. here is that thread where people say that AF-type pain at your stage in the process is a good sign http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewresults

*******

meme, I think I am at "REGROUP" at the moment.

Sorry to not have better news to share, but this should up the chances of everybody else still waiting - statistically, right? At least that is what I wish for!

and now I'll go and hide behind "tons of work" and wait for the blues to catch me later on....

devi


----------



## urbangirl

QBee, congrats on getting your 3 embies, that's fantastic!  Re whether to wait or not, it seems like it's 6 of one and half a dozen of the other as some people say it's best to get them inside quickly, inferring that some that may fall by the wayside in the petri dish might make it inside you, whereas others subscribe to the theory that only the ones that were going to survive anyway are the ones that make it to blast.  Truth is, nobody knows, until they can clone embryos and do a test...
So don't worry and just do what your gut tells you...


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hi all,
Jules I love that you're lurking  it makes me feel supported. Devi so sorry to hear your news- what a rollercoater! But you seem strong and that's the main thing. I'm on my iPhone so can't see what I'm writing very well but I emailed the doctor at the lister and told him I wanted to wait to day 3 at least. I think I want to have some idea that they are dividing correctly. I am having 3 put back in so as I only have 3 that's why they said to go in tomorrow. So tomorrow I will decide...
So tired today but feeling ready to face the next hurdle!
Hugs to all xx


----------



## wishforamiracle

Hello ladies
                      what WONDERFUL news Queen bee 3 is a fantastic number i'm really pleased for you...... and i'm so sorry Devi but i have seen stories on here about late implantation ....i know its always better for morale to prepare for plan B but they do blood tests on a certain day for a reason.... as for myself i'm one day closer to the 26th....... i have nice things planned each day with friends to take my mind of it and the thought of a home test being negative will put me in a bad place for company so i'm going to wait until the weekend perhaps...... keep up the good morale ladies....


----------



## ajw

Oh Devi, I'm really sorry.   
I was really rooting for you. Let's hope next cycle is the one for you. 

Ajw x


----------



## memebaby

De Vi

if you are at regroup then that is as good as it can be in a difficult situation. I sense strongly that your strength is coming about through your regroupling and your knowledge that you will move on with more treatment that will be better informed and statistically more likely to succeed....

but it is hard and im just sorry from the bottom of my heart for your disappointment. This over 40's ttc is a brutal game is it not and yet the grace at which I see my fellow friends accept their disappointment and yet continue to root for success in others is humbling. 

Gentle hugs to you De Vi  

Lesley 

I have lost count of the amount of times I have typed war and peace and lost it due to others posting at the same time  .aaaaaaaaaaaargh

Queen Bee . I would agree with your plan.wiat until tomorrow and take advice about the quality of your embies and take it from there. well done on 3. Thats a great result.


----------



## Mish3434

Hi Ladies, Just a tip, if I'm writing a large reply I type it up in word and then copy and paste to here, so if it gets lost I just need to repaste it   


Good luck to all in tx at the moment


De Vi, sorry to see your BFN    




shelley x


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hello  

I agree that I am full of admiration for women on this thread who continue to support regardless of where they are at - it's quite rare!
So I am going in on Friday and will take it form there. My biggest fear is to wait for blasto and end up with nothing. But even bigger I guess is to miscarry again...decisions, decisions.
I am totally spaced out. I went to get my medication at the hospital today for 2 days until I am next in, but I only took enough for one day   which just shows you how tired I am!

I will have to go back tomorrow or my mum told me she might drop by a she is near there tomorrow...

I am very much thinking of a Plan B and trying to decide at which point if I have to might I move to egg donation. In some ways I think it's a big jump but in others I don't and the idea of doing this for another year (I have been doing it for a year now) is quite horrendus...

Fingers crossed for all of us! We will get there - I just wish I had a crystal ball and could tell you all when  

OK, I am leaving you with another joke: Why does it take 50 million sperm to fertilize one egg?
Because they won't ask for directions (like the men who produce it!)

QB xx


----------



## TammyWynet

ladies, 

Queen Bee, good one   . I hope everything is going well for you on Friday! I will be thinking of you! 

Devi, I read your negative news and blew you a bubble, big  .

AFM I have nothing to report except that I will see my friend and her little baby who I saw last week. She needs to go to the dentist and he is in my town (her old town). We will meet for a casual cup of coffee or in my case, my own herbal tea which I always bring everywhere and use in cafe's and restaurants. Tension should not be so high for me this time (hopefully). I am looking forward to my meeting with the German doctor on Monday. Looking forward to starting again. 

Have a good one all!


----------



## Queen_Bee

Thanks Tammy! 
By the way, it's great that you are meeting your friend and baby. It can be so hard sometimes but I find that if I like the mum I am ok with the kid. It's when the mum says stupid things like how easy it was for her to get pregnant that I want to thump her  

I bumped into a girl two days ago who introduced me to her newborn and I was OK about it...

Anyway, happy thoughts all round

QB xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Oh De_vi I am so sorry    I am glad you are being so strong and as you say you will get your baby Y its just a matter of trial and error.  When will one of us get good news.  

Mish i am serioulsy thinking of doing as you say and typing in word first, I was sooo miffed that I lost such a huge post so I am not even going to try to re-write it.

Hope you are all ok, I haven't seemed to have a minute to write on here lately.  I've just traced my DPs mother's long lost family, so we have been having exciting letters, photos and phone calls etc,  its been a fantastic experience and I really want to give her a brand new member for her newly found family, the more the merrier  

QB 3 embies thats fantastic lets hope you have good news for us xx

Meme how are you getting on, are you managing to control your eating yet?  How are your pains have they settled down?  Me I am getting less bloated by the day but still having crampy lower abdomen pains.  I haven't seen any implantation blood so I am steeling myself for a BFN.  My OTD is 1st July, but I am going to do a HT the day before so I can ride out with my friends the next day if its negative.  I am going to throw myself into the horses if this all fails.  I am trying not to think about doing it all over again because we haven't the funds.  My friend is bringing her new baby into work on Friday and I really don't want to see it so I admrie you meeting with your friend Tammy.  Since I lost all my freezable embies my faith in this working for me has been shaken, especially as I am the oldest out of you all (I think).  

Meme how is your mum?
Love to all you brave ladies xx


----------



## de_vi

thank you all so much for your compassion, hugs and bubbles and even jokes  - it all means so much to me! there you are, we have never even met, yet you so graciously open up your hearts, at a time where you yourselves are stretched to the limits or in your own pain, and allow me to share my pain and disappointment with you .... I don't know quite what to say, it is a very humbling experience. thank you. thank you from the bottom of my heart.

over here, it is still "regroup", and that is a, hmm.... , good place to be - relatively.

I came across this quote someday during this cycle, and it somehow accompanied me throughout and helped with perspective, and I would like to share it with you (you might know it already): "In three words I can sum up everything I've learned about life: it goes on" (Robert Frost)

and that's where we 40+girls do get lucky in this game: we actually know this is true because we've been there before, in one way or another. 

night night for today (and keep saving these word documents!   )


----------



## wishforamiracle

Dear devi
              you do have a wonderful way in expressing yourself..... and your quote was lovely.....hold on as good things are coming for you i hope.... my second tx gave gave me my DD ...it takes super human strength to pick yourself up and dust yourself off but its supprising when faced with what we face how much there is to take.take care .... Rach


----------



## Queen_Bee

De_vi
i love that quote - I was thinking the other day how great it was that time doesn't ever stop. To be honest at times like this it's the last thing you want it to do! Life goes on indeed and you can have more, new plans...

QB xx


----------



## ajw

Lesley, I sense you are losing faith. Please don't. If this cycle doesn't work and you decide to try again they will have a much better idea of what treatment to give you etc. Don't let this experience put you off. 
Its good that you have family stuff going on to take your mind off the 2ww anyway. How exciting! 

Afm otd tomorrow. Still got af symptoms. Don't know what to think really. Resisted the hpt. At least tomorrow's the start of the weekend, so if it's a bfn I can hide away for 2 days!

Wishing you all the luck with you embies queen bee. 

Ajw (bloody auto text! Why does it always change ajw to jaw!!! grrrrrr....)


----------



## Queen_Bee

Thansk AJW - it's no nerve racking...I am trying to keep busy and put one foot in front of the other...

xx


----------



## ajw

Oh, dear. Just heard some bad news from a friend of mine. She got pregnant naturally at 40. (I was quite peeved at the time as it happened so easily for her. She wasn't even ttc)
Anyway she has made it to 12 weeks only to find she's got a high likelihood of downs syndrome. 
She had a scan and blood test. Both of which identified her as high risk. Now she has to have some other test, which is more invasive than the amnio?!
I feel so sad for her. She's having the test tomorrow, which is my otd. Not sure if I'll be able to support her if I get a bfn.  
Any of you mums had this test before?

Ajw x


----------



## Queen_Bee

AJW 
That's really hard...
Your poor friend, I can only imagine how awful she must feel. But she will find the strength to get through this. I did when I miscarried.

All I can say is that you need to look after yourself and come to us for support if you need it.

If you tell her what you are going through she will understand...goodness I can't wait to hear good news on this thread! Hopefully tomorrow! 

Big hug

QB xx


----------



## Chandlerino

De-Vi - am so sorry to see that it is a BFN for you. Have been AWOL from the thread because of my horrific AF which thankfully only lasted 4 days and seems to have stopped.

Still undecided what to do next - have been in touch with a Greek clinic and sent some blood off for testing. Should get the results in 10 days or so. They said still got a good chance with OE but low chance naturally which I find a bit bizarre - anyway going down the natural route until I have a plan or have won the lottery!

Lots of positive vibes to you all

Chandlerino x


----------



## AngeinParis

AJW I really really hope it goes well tomorrow and you get that positive.  Amazed at your strength in not doing a home test.  Good for you!  My twin sister had to have an amnio at around 20weeks.  I've not heard of a more invasive test - I thought that was the most invasive one.

Good luck QB!!  Go get em girl!!

Chandlerino, I also had AF from hell.  But as well as that I've had a headache since last Friday.  I put it down to a hangover on Friday but I've had a bad headache every day since.  Has anyone else suffered from this after treatment??  I also feel really down today as my DH was an absolute a*se last night.  He got into a really grumpy mood over nothing and was so horrible to me.  I was really really hurt and it's totally ruined my day today.  Maybe this is the after effects of the BFN as I've been tearful all day.  Maybe I'd underestimated the whole thing!?

Hello to everyone else.  De vi I totally second everything that you said re. this group.  It's been an amazing support.

A xxx


----------



## LellyLupin

Aw Ange  I am sure its the coming down off the drugs and the BFN, the last thing you need is a grumpy DP  , Men!!!


----------



## wishforamiracle

Hey ladies
                yep guys are amazingly inept at talking about their feelings that sounds like something my DH would do ....... just saw your other post lesley dont get down having achey ovaries is still a good sign...(thats keeping me going)......and i never had implantation bleeding with my BFP ....Good Luck ajw with your test tomorrow.... and Good luck Queen bee on your transfer...... me i'm not having much symptons apart from mild aches ever now and again...... going to do a test sat to prepare myself i think for tues....


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi Wishforamiracle I have had a word with myself and decided to be more positive  .  I keep going from feeling completely normal to aches in my abdomen, and this will sound weird but the feeling you get when your stomach turns over.(coudl be just nerves).  I also have achy boobs but not prickly or itchy.  It could be just the usual AF signs, thats whats so maddening isn't it its all so alike  .  I hope you get your  BFP you deserve one


----------



## Queen_Bee

Lesley - great decision to be more positive   go girl!
My stomach is like a balloon, and I feel sick I think it's nerves or the egg collection. 
Chandlerino: About the AF - after my failed IUI and failed IVF I had TERRIBLE cramps, like never before. I am not sure why but i guess it all has been built up more than normally? Anyway it doesn't last long but it's horrible. Also, Chandlerino I am confused about the future but I think the decisions come with time. I don't mean a lot of time necessarily (that's one thing we don't have mush of!) but a walk in the park or by the sea, those sort of moments that help us regroup and make the right decision.
Wishforamiracle and Lesley - I agree, when I was pregnant (ironically I was waiting for my AF to start IVF) I thought I had my period because of spotting and cramps so it's the same symptoms. Don't conclude yet! Sadly I lost my baby but maybe it was a blessing in disguise.

I am very nervous about tomorrow, I now think maybe I should have agreed to have the transfer today...I just felt it was too soon. Anyway, my doctor is in tomorrow so he can do it himself. I jsut hope the embrios are OK!

Have a lovely evening - hugs to all

QB xx


----------



## TammyWynet

Ladies, just wanted to let you know I am thinking about everyone and hoping for a lot of BFP's and a good transfer for you Queen Bee!
Chandlerino good to hear from you! 

Know I will be thinking of all of you ladies    !


----------



## Queen_Bee

Thank you Tammy xxx


----------



## memebaby

evening all

firstly to ajw who has such a big day tomorrow I send love, wishes and   that you get the result you deserve. How you have kept away or the hpt is amazing    you must be feeling some anxiety tonight, the excitement of what could be and nerves at how close you are to knowing.  Just know team oldies is rooting for you 

Queen Bee..........all the best for tomorrow,  get those precious embies back on the mother ship and then youve done all you can do. If you have the option will you return 3 ??

Lesley..........please dont think you are alone with the angst of this whole process. I have  twinges and aches but nothing I could grab hold of and go aha.........a strange symptom. My boobs are sore but they were at the start of transfer.i totally believe that is the progesterone. I am feeling progressively more fed up and dejected > i love taking my progesterone bullets becasue I take a peverse pleasure in seeing them reduce in the box and each one takes me further towards the end of this process. But then I wonder if I feel so bullish about getting it over and done with becasue at the moment I could still be successful. I can still recall a buried memory of me lying on a bed the day after my 42nd birthday sobbing until I couldnt breathe while I came to the realisation that In all reality it was too late for me . I know that I am about a week away from reliving that nightmare. Of course there is always hope but it feels slim.

Oh Jeez,...........I borrowed my mums car the other day and \susan Boyle was in the cd player.  "I had a dream my life would be , so different from this one im living "............Woowza....hand me the noose by the end of that journey  

Queen bee, i love your jokes...more please

And so .feel a bit like ive probably depressed the pants of you all and Lesley, I wanted to make you feel more positive becasue you should. At the end of the day this is a bit of a crap shoot and there is no god earthly reason why in this game of chance you arent the person that is going to get the big bfp, no reason at all. I wonder do you have a plan B. That sounds a bit defeatest I know but it really helps me to have some back up plan. Mine was adoption but not so sure now. In my work I am a Solicitor and act for children in care proceedings when they are removed from terrible situations. I spend so much of my time dealing with the horror of their lives that I feel a strong urge to bring such a child into my family. It makes me angry beyond words to see wonderful women like you all struggling to bring your so deserved children into this world when there are awful parents out there (and I use the term loosly) who couldnt care less.

onwards ladies onwards and loved the quote de vi xx


----------



## memebaby

oh and dear wishforamiracle........................so sorry wanted to say hi and sending big   for you in your test at the weekend.


----------



## LellyLupin

Memebaby I REFUSE to let you wallow!!!  You snap out of it right now madam, you are the most positive out of all of us so this must be the hormones talking.  Why suddenly do you feel like this?  Is it because its all so close now?    Why wouldn't it be you who gets the BFP?  I have secretly (should have been working) spent the day looking up symptoms on the net and its so variable anything at all could mean a positive sign, even minor cramps,  so chin up girl you are still in the game.  And throw that bloody Susan Boyle Cd out,  its enough to depress anyone!!!  Back up plan?  Mine is to get on with my life and throw myself into the horses (while frantically saving up for another try I shouldn't wonder  

AJW I am sending you all the  and   in the world for a positive result,  well done for holding out on the test,  we are all sending you baby vibes  

QB good luck for tomorrow, don't fret about waiting, you have to do what feels right at the time.  The ET will be a walk in the park after the EC.  The embies will be just fine  

Thanks for all the good wishes Tammy and Chandlerino and Wishforamiracle you are such a comfort to us all xxx


----------



## de_vi

ajw, I am crossing all fingers, legs, toes - everything for you for tomorrow!! this thread could do with a BFP - and the world with one, two or three tiny ajw's.  ... one more sleep ....

Queen_Bee, good luck to you too for tomorrow - I am sure your embies will be fine 

lesley, well done for picking yourself up again! I can see why you would fall into that hole, I acknowledge the reasons, but you also are the one with the fertility values of somebody in their early thirties, so clearly your body is not your "logical" age and you are much younger than most of us here, girlie!

Chandlerino, I wish/hope that Serum will work out for you. (It is also on our list for the - now applicable - Plan B, will read with great interest how you get on but more so, really wishing you success and that your dream may come true!)

Ange - I'm sure its the hormones! and the stress! this _is_ a very stressful situation to have been in, for both of you. you must have a very strong relationship I am sure for having decided to go through this together, that is stronger than the hormones!

wishforamiracle - your user name says it all! wishing and  with you for the weekend and next week. (and thank you for your kind words!)

dear meme, I would be the last one to even have the right to say "don't think about plan B", but don't go there yet! and you already had a child once, so your body knows how to do it, it may need a little help to get kick-started, but that may be all it needed. I didnt comment the other day but I thought it also was so sweet when your DP came around and said to put back in 2, in the end. it all seems to have worked out well so far - overall?

Tammy, are you getting ready for your trip to Germany?

WATT how are you doing?

- just for completion, the BFN was confirmed today by the hospital blood test but I am equally "regrouped" still.

   to all of you and especially for dear ajw!!


----------



## urbangirl

QBee, sending you lots of     for your embies, that they are dividing well and ready to go.
ANd more     to AJW for testing


----------



## de_vi

sorry Tammy, meant herbal tea, not coffee!


----------



## TammyWynet

ladies, 
How are you all doing today?? Hope those embies stick, stick, stick!!! De-vi are you in The Hague? I live in Spijkenisee just under Rotterdam so very close to you! Train leaves from Rotterdam via Breda and Eindhoven to Venlo. From there I take a small sprinter train to Düsseldorf. I will be in The Hague probably tomorrow, to buy a bird. But not sure yet. 

Do you need some info on Herbal tea without caffeine? I drink several flavors from the brand Yogi Tea which you can buy at De Tuinen. 

Held the little babygirl of my friend. She was really pushing and in the end needed to go to the toilet, so ok I held her. It felt good. I can totally see myself with a little one of my own in my arms. I have been an Au-Pair in the good old days in Boston so I know what I am getting myself into. 

Have a great one ladies! Lots of     and  for lot's of


----------



## urbangirl

Ladies, anyone agonising on whether to put one or two embs back, have a read of this:

://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2085367/One-embryo-rule-reduces-chances-IVF-success-women-better-prospects-getting-pregnant.html


/links


----------



## ajw

Hi everyone

Haven't got time to write much now but just wanted to thank you all for all your kind words and positive thoughts. It means a lot to have so many people rooting for me!

I had my test at 8.30 this morning, but have to wait until 6pm for the results. Torture!
DP has the day off work and has gone to play golf. Think he's stressed. He was drinking vodka when I came home last night!!

ajw x


----------



## LellyLupin

OMG 6pm thats just cruelty!  Fingers are all crossed for you, we need some BFPs on here


----------



## Queen_Bee

AJW good luck tonight! what a long wait...
I went to hospital today and decided to wait until Sunday. More waiting argh!!  

The reason for this is that all three embryos are doing well and look and are a good grade (what ever that means) so after a lot of thinking about the pros and cons I decided to wait. In essence I was told by my doctor and the lab that they are confident that they will develop the same in the lab and is my body, so if they don't reach blastocyst stage on day 5 they wouldn't have done so inside my body so I get to find out sooner. I hope I made the right decision and I hope they develop - at least one of them!

My doctor gave me his mobile number and told me to call him or text him on Sunday to let him know how I got on. I thought that was really nice of him. I also told him that I had had a dream about him. This is my dream:
I called up in the morning to find out about my embryos and he picked up the phone and said he wasn't sure how many were there, then the embryologists took the phone and told me he was drunk and that he does that sometimes. So then I started screaming to her that I didn't want him t put them back in if he was drunk. The I woke up  
Meme hope you feel better. The last cycle I did that ended up in an IUI was terrible for me - I was SO down! this time I feel nervous but not down. The drugs have everything to do with it. And Lesly is right - throw away the CD  

Speak soon lots of good vibes to all   

QB xx


----------



## TammyWynet

Ladies, 
Queen Bee    ! See some doctors deserve to be  . Sending you all    . Hope you have the good vibes to wait calmly!


----------



## Queen_Bee

Thank you Tammy  
I am super nervous but no more than I would be in two weeks so at least there is that...

Here is another joke (by popular demand haha) Why do gypsies have trouble getting pregnant?
They have crystal balls. 

QB xx


----------



## ajw

Sorry guys. So wanted to give you some positive news, but I'm afraid it's a bfn for me too. 
I kind of expected it. OMG a pregnant woman has just sat down next to me (I'm in a cafe). Talk about timing! I could smack her! That's so horrible isn't it!
DP took it really badly. He was sure it had worked this time. 
Told him on the phone. Dressing seeing him. Just Hope He doesnt blame me again. Thats what i get for marrying a man 8 Years younger...

ajw x


----------



## Queen_Bee

AJW - sorry to hear your news  
I am sure your DP will be ok, he's just upset right now. He'll get over it. He'd better!  

Hope you have something planned this weekend to try to take your mind off it. Sending you a big hug 
and I am thinking of you  

QB xxxx


----------



## de_vi

oh no!!  so sorry to hear that, I was really rooting for you, ajw!  
(your DP better take good care of you, sweetie! it is _us_ who have to go through the worst parts of this treatment, not them! )
June just wasn't a good month for us ....

a big gentle hug from over here! devi


----------



## urbangirl

AJW, so sorry, it's very unfair.  It's just a very difficult path.


----------



## Worry All The Time

So sorry AJW, really hoped it would be good news for you.
One of the worst arguments DH and I have ever had was after a failed TX (argument went from 'we aren't having enough sex' to 'I want to stop vitamins' to 'we have a freezer full of food and nothing to eat' wtf?) but the reality was he was so sure it had worked and just didn't know how to handle it/behave when it failed.  Basically it hurt and while 'it is all happening to you', he is a part of what going on even if it seems like he isn't as committed to the cause as you are at times.

 to you both and if DH dares comes out with any blame $h!te - tell him to just grow up, that its alright to be upset but don't dare take it out on you - you are trying for a child together because you love each other - hurting each other won't help..

(PS he has us to answer to if he isn't nice to you  )

All this really hurts   so take care.

WATT x


----------



## LellyLupin

Oh AWJ no,  I was so hoping for you to get a positive I had been watching the clock till 6.  I am so sorry   No-one so far has a positive have they, I must admit I am not hopeful as I have watched everyone get bad news.  If your DH tries to blame you I would divorce him, its so cruel of him to pin the blame on you when he has his issues    thats such a horrible thing to do.

My friend brought her baby in to work today and I didn't want to hold her (I did in the end) because I didn't want to feel a baby in my arms. and remember the feeling if I get a negative.  Why is it people who don't deserve children seem to pop them out no problem, and those of us who would make such good mums get nothing, its so unfair!!!


----------



## memebaby

dear AJW

Im so sorry  i truly am. It plain old stinks and you can only deal with this disappointment in one way....your way.  remember perhaps if you can my little  F E A R..........Face, embrace, accept and regroup.  You have faced your result and I send you the gentlest of hugs as you embrace and accept it and inevitably regroup. All at your pace when you are ready.  If your dp needs to place some blame at your door over the next few days...........so be it. You cant control his reaction. You know the truth and the reality. Try not to rise to any negativity. You need to heal.  I so hope he reacts as he should,  supportively and lovingly.

Wishforamiracle.........you will be the next of our little group to step up to the mark. No pressure there  then..   go get that miracle girl xxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

Queen Bee......get you going for blast. I am very impressed by your attitude to this.  Dont want to sound disrespectful about your very important situation but this whole thing puts  me in mind of a poker game.  You are calling IVF's bluff and I so agree, if your doctor says it makes very little difference whether inside you or out, why not know a bit better where you stand. OMG, imagine if you get 3 little embies to blast........the odds will really change for you. You must be excited about your decision and a bit scared to. I think you are playing your hand perfectly.   to you for Sunday. I demand some good news for  one of our lovely and deserving  band.

Tammy and urban Girl............ have so much respect for your determination and endless good cheer on this board not to mention your support for everyone else. Im glad to have cybermet you !!!!

Dear Lesley.........step away from the google doctor.  when I had my IUI i had the worst stomach cramps in the lead up to test day. Dr Google was adamant it was a sign of pregnancy. Load of baloney.sign of a great big fat period a coming   Like you said anthing could be either  a positive or a negative sign. My symptoms are diddly squat other than a pinching feeling in the same place which comes and goes periodically....oh yeah and you can betcha buns Ive had a few lovely moments thinking that it could be a little emby burrowing in but hey as likely not. Am coming out of my depressed phase now and feeling a bit lacking in feeling......mmmmmmmm. I thought De Vi;s comment was so true. You said you are the oldest of us but your hormones show you have a much younger reproductive system. I am utterly hacked off with the results we have been having in our group. It is just not fair. Another week of this madness and maybe , just maybe some good news ?

love,  and   to all
meme xxxxxxx


----------



## LellyLupin

I hope so Meme one of us has to give the rest some hope, this group just has to have some success otherwise we will all pack up and go home.  So  my lovely friend                                    

to us all!!!!


----------



## Mish3434

Don't anyone go home just yet!!!     There are quite a few pg ladies over 40 (and a couple over 50) using the PAPAI area, please please please stay positive        


Love, luck and babydust to you all   


shelley x


----------



## Queen_Bee

Meme that's exactly how I feel - like a gambler! I am not confident at all about Sunday but the truth is what will be will be, and if it doesn't work out I want to know now rather than in two weeks. My doctor is behind me so I am just going with the flow...

I also really believe in something I once heard: rejection is protection. We don't know what we are being saved from really. 

But we can't  give up! We need to keep going and eventually our luck will change. Mark my words...

AJW - sending you a big hug   I remember arguing with my OH after transfer the first time we did IVF. I asked him to make me a juice and he was complaining that I was lying down and couldn't make it myself, and then was doing it as if he was doing me a huge favour. We started arguing and he was shouting at me so I got up and smacked him on the cheek (not too hard! just enough to get a reaction). I have never done anything like that before and I don't think I will never again but after everything I was going through and him shouting at me I just lost it. I felt terrible after and apologised (we both did) but I think at that moment he noticed what a strain I had been under. I think a lot of times guys just don't get it...My point is men are from Mars and Women are from Venus.

QB x


----------



## Queen_Bee

Mish - what is the PAPAI area?


----------



## AngeinParis

Ajw, i am so gutted for you. I logged on here tonight purely because i was so keen to hear your news. If your dp gives you any sort of shoite then lamp him!!! I will post properly tmrw from my computer as this is painful on the ipad. I have a wealth of experience re. Rubbish dh's!! So i am happy to share the knowledge with everyone. I am so sorry you didnt get a positive. Love to you and the other fabulous ladies on this thread.
A x


----------



## Chandlerino

AJW - am so sorry sending you cyber  

Just got in from a Tom Jones concert and had to log on to find out your news. I like that FEAR thing but every knock back it gets harder but we've got to keep trying girl so keep your chin up xx


----------



## wishforamiracle

Hi ladies
            Dear Ajw i'm so sorry for your result big  to you and your DH ...men are so rubbish acting out when all he needs to do is say "i feel crap".... wrestle him to the ground and hug him until he behaves.....they do that with kids right? or perhaps my parenting skills need to be looked at!!!
              Queenbee you are AWESOME (to borrow a word off my DH....) to wait until sunday... GOODLUCK and hoping for good blasto's for you...your doc sounds great and he's not going to forget you in a hurry with your dream lol...
              As for me i stomped around yesterday with angst about my hpt this morning .... thank god for clearblue as my other i had to squint and double squint.... i have a cautious BFP and here's   its not a chemical.....memebaby thanks so much for your kindness.....and lesley i'm passing the baton to you....... so ladies i hope to be not alone and that good results go on from here


----------



## Queen_Bee

OMG wish for a miracle!!! Did I read correctly that you got a tentative positive? 
 Please God may that be the case!!! We need a lift on this thread  
I am a complete nervous wreck today I hardly slept worrying about tomorrow. I was up at 3am until 5.30 am and up again at 7am...I asked my boyfriend if he was nervous at all about tomorrow and he said 'not really, what will be will be' - how does he do it?? 
Anyway, I am going to be busy today and hopefully forget about it as much as possible.

Hope you all have a lovely day!

QB xx


----------



## Bal

Hi Ladies i am new to all this but after reading everyones stories i have actually stopped feeling sorry for myself....My situation is had the ivf due to unexplained unfertitly...Had a ET day 5 transfer on the wednesday now got to wait till 2 July.....Feel no different so gt it in my mind that i have  failed am a nervous wreck help feel like


----------



## LINDY15

Hi ladies !
so glad I found this thread !
Bal... please please please don't feel negative,you will find that so many ladies don't have any symptoms or implantation bleeding
and have BFP's.
what you have to do is order your embies to grow and stick every day. 
treat every day as if you are pregnant, the positive feelings will help your embies to grow. 
Lindy x


----------



## memebaby

Wishforamiracle....................im sorry to overreact but its been a long and hard wait for you so excuse me if I have to

                 
  oh yeah and a bit of 

         
i know you are cautious. Of course you are, but for today at least allow yourself a  little joy at what is a great result. I had literally lost any faith in success for us all so it just fills me with joy to see some for you.

Queen Bee.......nothing I can say will stop you worrying. You are worrying about your little ones and its to be expected. Heres hoping today goes quickly to you. 

And so the baton moves to me and Lesley....please god for some more success.  

AJW.hope you are doing OK today and hello to the rest of our lovely bunch

group hug today ladies..........it is well deserved


----------



## wishforamiracle

Hi memebaby and queenbee...... thanks for all your positivity  and yes i've a huge   when i see the stick in the bathroom..... and sorry when do you test memebaby? and Queenbee nothing will stop you worrying but i'm sending you good vibes and i really hope all goes well and guys are always like that...i put it down to not much imagination lol......and Bal i really had no symptons to speak of just very very mild stomach ache every now and again which i put down to the progesterone supplements so hang in there ..Lesley i'm cheering you on from this side....so going to do a test every day until tues and i am THINKING OF and THANKING every lady on this thread for making my bad days so much better .i'll let you know how it all goes


----------



## Bal

Hi Ladies
must say thankyou for the positve feedback been   allmorning and getting worked up......When is the earliest i can do a home pregnancy test after embryo transfer......................so sorry  or am i going


----------



## wishforamiracle

hey Bal
            i did i hpt 11th day i figured to allow for late implantation..... but i did read stories on this site of bfn's until the bloodtest which gave BFP's so do what you feel is right and good luck x


----------



## Queen_Bee

Meme you are hilarious with your little bananas and cheerleaders  

AJW how are you today hun?
Bal and Lindy15 nice to meet you both hope you become part of our group!

Wishforamiracle great that you have broken the cycle and now it's a run of good luck for this thread!  

I have been with friends this morning and I am back home (in bed) feel shattered from nerves and lack of sleep...why can't this be easier?? I am really trying to let go of the outcome and believe that it will happen when it's meant to and have faith in the process,  but it's easier said than done...I am going to catch up on Eastenders now and forget about the real world  

Hope you're all having a great day!

QB xx


----------



## memebaby

Dear Bal

welcome and im sorry to think of you feeling so sad.  I appreciate and acknowledge your anxiety and fears but if you have  a while to go until test day you will drive yourself mad.

You know what I try and live by ( abit and it sometimes doesnt work )              dont live a bad day twice. You cant change the outcome for you ( although you can do some things to help maybe) so kick back and know youve worked really hard up to  et and put yourself through so much. what more can you do dear Bal to get the result you so desire...................nothing.so put on your big girl pants........you can do this  and  get to the end line and you have no reason to think that you wont be one of the people it will work for and god forbid if it doesnt you will find a way of facing things and regrouping and moving forward. I send you a big hug as you struggle with your feelings at the moment. You are not alone. 

Wishforamiracle. I bet you keep having a little look at that stick . How many times  ha ha ?  

Queenbee.....eastenders sounds like just the tonic......requires no effort or brain power to just zone in and forget everything fo an hour.

Lesley anything on the could be couldnt be symptom front.........diddly squat for me I bought me a pair of fatty jeans yesterday becasue I have gained so much weight. I cant bear to look at myself in them. This lardy look is simply not cutting it. I swear I caught my dp looking me up and down yesterday and not in a good way. Mind you since hes given up smoking hes pork chopped it on so we are like wayne and waynetta at the moment !!!!


----------



## memebaby

Dear Lindy 15.

I have just noticed from looking at another thread that you are also on the dreaded 2ww and otd is Monday ?? I also read that you tested this am and it was negative and I am so sorry. i suspect on our thread we didnt know that and so I wanted to send you a gentle   because im sure you are feeling horrible. I will say from what I read things have the ability to change between now and Monday but notwithstanding that must have been a horrible discovery today and in common with so many of us its hard to stay hopeful but what else can we do. I pray things change for you and send a big welcome to this thread. where abouts in the middle east are you. I spent some time living in Bahrain. Strange but fascinating.xxxxxxxxx


----------



## urbangirl

Wow, a bfp, thank goodness!  congratulations WFAM, that is such good news, lucky, lucky you!!!        BTW - did you try anything different this tx that you think made it work?!!  I think there's a few of us who might be interested.. 

Bal, since you're done a 5 day transfer you can knock those 5 days off the conservative 2ww for starters.  Less waiting, less stress...

Meme, I'm sure that pinching is to do with implantation. I've had that before.  If implantation is enough to make some ladies bleed a little bit it's entirely feasible that we might be able to feel something. Hopefully they are digging in.  BTW, nice to cybermeet you too! your posts make me laugh...

QBee, really good luck for tomorrow, hope you get some lovely blasts. Day 4 is the furtherest I've gone, but I'm going to try for blasts next time because the left-overs I had made it that far, I just didn't have the confidence myself before because the consultants were so -ve about it.  It's good you have such a supportive doctor to work with.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hello ladies,

So I watched Eastenders (it was an hour long special episode!)   And forgot about my life and was suched into the drama which was perfect! And then I fell asleep. I just woke up from the noise my my boyfriend made coming in form cycling 80something miles   so I feel better than before. I had only slept a few hours so I feel much more normal now. 

Thanks to all for you encouragement - Urbangirl sounds like a good plan to try for blasts next time!

For all of you in the 2WW keep up the faith!!   Including Bal and Lindy 15 - sorry I didn't realise you were waiting. Meme is right you've done all you can, and now it's time to kick back and hope for the best. You wil be strong enough to deal with whatever you face, that I can guarantee!

Hugs to all...

Queen Bee xxxxxx


----------



## LellyLupin

WFAM its my 45th birthday today and you've just made my day!!!!!!  Thank God you got a positive and have broken this horrible chain of bad luck we've all been having.  Congratulations to you and your DH, I bet you are on cloud 9,        .  I'd be carrying that little stick everywhere with me and checking it every 30 seconds   .  You have restored my faith, and I am proud to be taking over your batton, along with the lovely Meme, I hope we won't let you down.  So tonight you can sit back, relax, put your feet up and keep that little angel safe and sound for the rest of us.  You go girl !!!!

Meme, this morning I had a lot of lower abdomen aches and pains, but this afternoon they've gone again, my boobs are sore but only on the outside edges.  I am also finding that I am hungry but can't eat as much as I ususally do (one wasted birthday dinner).  Apart from that I feel absolutely and utterly normal.  All my swelling has gone down and I can get my jeans fastened too.  I keep waiting for my AF to start but nothing yet and definitely no spotting.  Still swotting up some people have nothing and still get a BFP xx


AWJ hope you are ok and are bearing up and your DH hasn't been awful to you xx

QB  don't worry about tomorrow, your embies sound like strong little people,  so I am sure you will get a big surprise and they will all be waiting for you tomorrow  

Mish thanks for the pep talk, luckily WFAM has restored us all and we are all feeling more positive xx

Hello Bal stop worrying not all people have symptoms so you are still in the game, we are all here for you to help you through whatever the outcome  

Hello Lindy, I read what Meme said about you and just wanted to tell you this.  I was speaking to my cousin in America this morning, and she told me that she did 5 HPTs which were all negative, and then when she went to the doctors for a blood test it was positive.  She had a beautiful baby girl, so just wait until you get the official test.  Either result we can help you and support you if you stay on here  

Hello to Chands, Ange and UrbanGirland Tammy hope you are all okxxxx


----------



## urbangirl

LesleyL!  You may be 45 but I reckon in fertility terms you're at least 10 years younger!!  I hope you're busy celebrating.

I had no signs whatsoever on all my pregnancies, BTW. And on one of them I only got a line on the stick on day 31!  Okay, so they didn't work out but I reckon it was the immunes.


----------



## Chandlerino

wow wow wooee WFAM congratultions girl!

Researching clinics as def not staying with the one I've had 2 failures with. Any recommendations girls?


----------



## Queen_Bee

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LESLEY!!!!  
and thank you for your lovely words...

QB xxxx


----------



## Bal

Hi Queen u be fine fingers crossed all the way


----------



## Mish3434

Queen_Bee said:


> Mish - what is the PAPAI area?


The Pregnancy and Parenting after Infertility area, the over 40's have their own area and it's busy at the moment too


----------



## Mish3434

WFAM, Congratulations on your BFP, that's fab, and hopefully the start of a run of them on here, we have pregnancy thread and you can find it here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=267773.230

Lesley, Happy Belated Birthday for yesterday, hope you had a lovely day

Shelley x


----------



## deblovescats

Hi everyone
Hope I can join in - I'm new to all this and would love some support.
I was 45 in March - it's now or never I feel.
I'm doing DD as I'm not lucky enough to have a DH and thought I'd regret not giving it a try by myself, can't wait around for ever!
It's scary place to be in.
Now on microgynon for DR, baseline scan 9th July, treatment schedule (fingers crossed) w/c 23rd July.


----------



## wishforamiracle

Hi deblovescats
                      welcome and good luck..... that was always my plan B if i didnt find mr right.... its a scary place but one has to be a player to be a winner right? personally i think we are all awesome for trying no matter what our history....


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hi ladies,

Back from my transfer   so 2 out of my 3 made it to blasto: one was excellent and the other was not so good but could possibly improve so they put both back in. I am really pleased that this was the case and now I am hoping it will stick!

I will keep you posted but I am now officially PUPO...

QB xx


----------



## wishforamiracle

Hi QB
                i've been lurking hoping to see a post from you..... Thats FANTASTIC how relieved are you that they are safely inside.... take it easy for a few days and i'm just  smiling ear to ear for you..... sending  's and good sticky vibes to you xxx


----------



## LellyLupin

Well done QB see I knew you would be ok and you are officially in the 2ww xxxx

Hi Deblovescats what a brave girl you are, welcome aboard


----------



## Queen_Bee

Thank you Lesley and Wishforamiracle   I am pleased to have got this far. It gives me hope and the doctor told me he was very happy that i had produced such a good embryo, he told me my embryo was not good it was 'bloody brilliant' his words   reading between the lines it's encouraging. I realise sometimes it takes a few goes but I feel like I am in with a real chance...

QB xx


----------



## memebaby

Queenbee

that news is amazing and how much have your odds just increased with a brilliant blast back onboard. You must feel very happy and relieved. Buckle up for the hideous 2ww. I am beyond bored and fed up with it  at 9 days post 3d transfer.

Now.....is wanting to take an axe to your dp a side effect of pregnancy..........becasue if it is yippee, I am with child  

I have one nerve left today and he is sitting right on it. Im irritated beyond belief. He  is cooking sunday dinner (which always gets on my nerves) and I thought if you dont put those potatoes in the oven soon to roast I will take a vegetable knife and give you a wayne Bobbit (remember him )

Or maybe the psychogest is working well today.  I read all these women whose dp's are so loving at this time, how can I be contemplating murdeing the father of my mmmmmmmm well possible unborn child. 

Love to all today.Hello to debslovescats.........i do too. Wishing you all the luck i the world on your journey.  My very good friend at work did ivf with doner sperm as she  didnt have a partner and was not prepared to wait any longer to move forward with her dream. She has twin 4 year olds and although I know at time its been hard for her shes done a great job and is very happy.


----------



## Queen_Bee

Thanks meme  
Oh yes debslovescats I have a neighbour who did IVF with a sperm donor and has a lovely baby boy - first time she did it too! so fingers crossed for you

Queen Bee xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Thanks for the birthday wishes girls xx

Meme any symptoms apart from an urge to kill?  Me I am grumpy today, just want to be left alone.  Boobs are killing me and on and off abdomen pains, am tempted to do a HPT tomorrow, mainly because my big sister keeps hassling me, shes sooo excited  

Hope everyone is Ok, I bet you are all engrossed in the match


----------



## Queen_Bee

Lesley we are!   come on England! It's great to switch off for a bit...
your symptoms sound promising...  
xxx


----------



## wishforamiracle

hey there Lesley
                        wish they would score already.... got to go to bed we are 1hr ahead of you guys!!!! and Lesley i'm a big sister and yeah we're pains in the butt lol....... we are all here for ya


----------



## memebaby

football on, im on the internet. Have very little interest.

Lesley, I have had some stabbing , pinching pains in 2 distinct places and the only other thing was yesterday I suddenly had an overwhelmingly nauseous feelin for about an hour. But nothing since and im pretty sure you dont get nausea this early and for one distinct ocassion.  I honestly could not call this one. I just wish for more symptoms. Im also thinking of testing maybe tomorrow or Tuesday, on monday thats 10days post transfer and the embryo is already 3 days old so thats nearly 2 weeks surely. lesley do you feel like in a weird way you dont want to test becasue it brings an end to the ability to live in denial with the hope of a positive. My dp actually got my needles bag out today and said we could chuck away all the spare needles etc in it as he could use it as a washbag to take to squash. It was  a very clear "we wont need those again" and it definately brought it home to me that this really is our one and only shot. I feel sad that I cant even cling onto the hope of further treatment.  The way my future family pans out turns on the next couple of days cus I know we would not conceive naturally.  Scary times


----------



## memebaby

oh and dear Lesley........im so sorry meant to wish you a very happy birthday, too much in my head. I hope you enjoyed it as best you could in the midst of such madness

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LellyLupin

Meme thats exactly how I feel, if I test tomorrow and its negative its all over.  My Dp said yesterday I think we'll save and go on a cruise, a very distinct we won't be savinng for more ivf.  Tell your DP hands off that bag until you feel ready.  Be brave Meme some people get no symptoms at all.  Sending you lots of    and lots of   for a good outcome, you really deserve it Meme you have helped me through this madness and I really appreciate it.  Don't forget if you do test you will need your morning wee as its the strongest, if I can I'm going to hold out a bit longer xx


----------



## wishforamiracle

hey guys 
            please dont feel down its not over yet.... and for the record my DH was like that..its just b####y material crap ...anyway i did without the most for the treatments and he as far as i was concerned could go on holiday alone and he did lol,i kept him out the loop alittle with my rollercoaster he just couldnt see the bigger picture..... Meme some people have felt sick and twangs can be good eg could be blood flow to the uterus pulling on the ligaments or your ovaries being crazy from the meds and now from HCG ..... i fit in my skinny jeans (well skinnier lol) and had no real symptoms so Lesley thats ok too.....i had a  i  can't see you super faint line 11 days after 3dt....... hang in there ladies you both deserve this + xx


----------



## de_vi

hello ladies, was just checking in to see how everybody was doing, and wow - such good news all around! (well, ok, apart from football....)

Queen_Bee, you must feel so relieved! that's wonderful news! Good luck for your 2 little blastos! and - well done for having played your cards so extraordinarily well! 

Wfam - congratulations!!! keep us posted on how everything goes!

ajw, how are you doing, girl? thinking of you and hoping you had at least a restful weekend and got lots of TLC from DP.

lesley - Happy belated birthday!! and crossing fingers for you this week!   

meme - I hope your DP made it through the weekend, you certainly made me laugh with the axe   I know you have been saying this will be the only time you will try and I really really   and hope this will be the one time you need. still, just for the argument, I remember how your DP came around wrt how many embies to put back - he seems to run a hardline in general but seems amenable to change given the right circumstances... I could just imagine if you really really wanted to continue, and give him time to understand this (and the stats....) ... anyhow, just saying.... and really hoping you won't need to consider this at all! so one more pair of crossed fingers for you!

deblovescats - welcome and good luck to you too! what a brave decision, this is really admirable and I wish you all the best on your journey! I am "on hold" for the moment, after a first unsuccesful ICSI just now, but following my fellow-cyclers developments on here so will be more of a background reader and hoper.

this is hoping everybody has a great week and waiting for the BPF's which at least statistic owes us (not to talk of well-deservedness...) 

de_vi


----------



## Bal

Morning Ladies

Feel so stupid i noticed a small line of blood in me discharge like signs of start of period is this normal or am i worrying for no reason today is day 10 of et.... Please help was going to ring clinic latta


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hi Bal,
Spotting could be a sign of implantation bleeding. I would call your clinic to get reassurance, but as long as it's not accompanied with heavy cramps it can be a good sign. When I was pregnant I though I had my period because I had a day of spotting but I was in fact pregnant. I later lost it but it had nothing to do with that, in was a sign on implantation.
Good luck!

Queen Bee

xx


----------



## Bal

Thanks queen b    It was just like a faint line.... c linic opens at 9:00


----------



## bernie1971

Have been offline... and belated CONGRATULATIONS to Wish For a Miracle!!! WOW! BFP!


----------



## Queen_Bee

Bal, I wouldn't worry too much (I know that's a stupid thing to say by the way! )
But it could actually be a good sign

xxx


----------



## Bal

Queen Bee 

Just worrying i suppose is natural but is it normal afer 4 days of et transfer.... Clinic werent much help said some one will  call back in the afternoon


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hi Bal,
Just saw your message - well that's not much use is it!!? 
I am sure it's all OK but I can understand your concern. Try to think it's a good sign  

xx


----------



## Bal

the ladie at the clinic rang and sked how could she help so i told her that i had streak of blood in my discharge and she replied maybe the treatment didnt work but wait till your test date.so i rang the embrologist and she said some times its normal and that wat the docter said has anyone bled and still had a positive out-come. please help.


----------



## Queen_Bee

Bal, when I was pregnant and bleeding my doctor said that it was very normal in early pregnancy. I lost my pregnancy but it had nothing to do with the bleeding. Don't worry, if it continues you should call the doctor again but it doesn't mean that it hasn't worked. The only time you know that is when you take the pregnancy test.
I am sure I read something about spotting on this website so maybe you should have a look.
I'm thinking of you and sending you a big hug


----------



## deblovescats

Thanks De-vi for the encouragement - its pretty daunting so great to get good wishes.
I work with families in my job so I know what it's like to be single mum, but didn't want to look back and regret trying it.
Got great family and friends though.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## LellyLupin

Feeling very like I am going to start my AF at the moment


----------



## Queen_Bee

Oh Lesley, fingers crossed it's not!
I have no symptoms at all...I know it's just day 1 but I thought I might feel something?
Getting a bad feeling already...I guess lots of people get pregnant and don't even know it!
Imagine how blissful that would be? 

I went to my meditation class today and it really helped me relax and forget about all of this temporarily. I keep thinking that at least they have found a protocol I respond to si if it doesn't work I could try again...this waiting is torture right?  

xx


----------



## memebaby

Lesley

i kid you not I was driving home from a meeting tonight and thought I feel like my af could come tonight. I have horrid af pains and I mean exactly like I get before it comes. I know af pains can mean pregnancy but I have a hunch it is exactly as it always is and I feel really down tonight and angry too. 

sending you  a big hug. Try and keep the faith. will you test tomorrow. I nearly did today but bottled it.

meme


----------



## wrinkley eggs

Hi, this is my first post and I have no idea where exactly to put this since my stats don't quite fit anywhere.

I am 50 (though will never admit it out loud and none of my friends know!) and just did my first round of IVF, _*with my own wrinkled, grey haired, eggs*_.  And my husband's ancient, dusty old sperm.

I have been waiting and starting last thursday I started doing home tests. As of friday they all came back positive!?! I even switched brands and types to make sure my husband and I weren't imagining the faint lines.

Today I went in for my first beta... it's postiive. Of course that just gives me more to fret over the next few days since the second number is the definitive critical set of digits.

After the struggle of some medical people being unpleasant (despite my fabulous bloodwork), we have told no one. I also didn't want to fend off the concern of loving friends as well as having to explain if things didn't work out... and I know we have a loooong way to go. I feel a little alone here and also missing my Mum who would have been absolutely overjoyed for me and wholeheartedly supportive.

I set up a ******** page to share details and hopefully give hope to others but after it let me set it up and add personal details it suddenly locked up and said I had to finish verification using a mobile number!?! No. So if anyone can suggest a blog site that is easy to share and no one has to 'join' anything to read posts I'd appreciate being pointed in that direction. 
Wishing you all the best.
Still in Shock


----------



## Mish3434

Wrinklyeggs, Massive Congratulations on your BFP what a wonderful outcome   Sorry I'm not a blogger so can't recommend any blog sites, but I'm sure some of the ladies like to blog and will be able to help you. Wishing you a happy and healthy 8 1/2 months. Here is a link to the Over 40's Pregnancy chat thread, please feel free to use it as you really do belong there    http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=267773.230

Shelley x


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hello WrinklyEggs,

Congratulations on your positive result!! This is definitely the board for you for two reasons. 1) you are over 40 and 2) we need positives to keep the moral up  

Regarding the blog, I have a blog called Beauty Spot on wordpress. You can check it out if you want to see how it looks - although there are lots of templates you can use the address is: beautyspotblog.wordpress.com. I think Wordpress is the best blog site and it's free and can look great. I encourage you to play around with it. Let me know how you get on!

Oh and by the way I know a lady who is 50 carrying twins (egg donor) but she told me that when she goes to the clinic she feels like she has a neon sign pointing at her saying 'she's 50' but she just ignores them and couldn't care less. 

Good luck with it all! Let us know how you get on!

Hope everybody else is OK today!!!

Queen Bee xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Wow Wrinkly Eggs that is such fabulous news, you are a miracle and with your own eggs too!  Congratulations to you both  

Meme yes I did do a test and its a BFN  .  I sort of had the feeling it would be especially last night when I was so sure I was going to AF.  I already feel like someone has died and my DP just can't look at me.  We have no more money so short of a lottery win thats it for me, I will just have to try and get on with my life.  I hope you get a BFP though Meme its not over for you yet babe  

Hi to all you other lovely girls, thanks for all the support you have given me over the last few months.  I will keep visiting and seeing how you are getting on xxxx


----------



## wishforamiracle

Hey Lesley
I am so very sorry to hear your result.... i really hope its not the end of the road for you..... sending you the biggest hug... and i'm thinking of you both..... rachal xxx


----------



## memebaby

Dearest Lesley

Ok, im not im the business of raising false hope but you are pretty early on the test date arent you. My OTD is  Friday and you were a day behind me because you had a 2dt didnt you. So your otd would be sat would it not,  so if you tested yesterday thats 5 days early and if this am thats still 4 days early. I know that some women will test early and get bfp but some wont.

Ok you think its over for you I know and it may well be but you will still test again later in the week for sure.

And if it is bfn I cant speak for my disappointment for you. I had tears in my eyes when you said your DH cant look at you. Is that becasue he is so upset for you both or is there any resentment there. Not sure how to read that. What can I say , there is nothing to say about something that is just devastating and completely sucks. Im not you but I can imagine bit  how you are feeling today. gentle 

You will come through this and you will regroup with a plan, whatever that may be. If I can help in any way, if you would like to talk, vent , discuss rubbish partners im here, plain and simple. And now Im off to have a good cry for you  and everyone else who has to go through this horror.

Sneding love


----------



## de_vi

oh Lesley, so sorry to hear    

I also hope you will find a way to not give up on your dream just yet. this is early days and I guess first comes the processing of the news, but what about a loan from a family member? or several pooling money together to help you? (or do banks give loans or IVF? maybe there is info in the treatment center.... ) sorry, just saying out loud things that come to mind but may be completely now workable in your situation.... 

I don't know you, of course, but from what I could read from your story of even getting to where you are now you strike me as an extremely capable and resourceful person, and a fighter. don't give up just yet.


----------



## Queen_Bee

Lesley   I am sorry to hear your news.
It's very hard to go through this, I am already scared I will fail again next week but just make sure you are kind to yourself. I spoke to a counsellor yesterday and she said I should treat myself how I treat my good friends and stop being so hard on myself. Once the dust settles you'll be stronger. 
If you want to talk or anything let me know, I just want you to know that I am thinking of you

QB x


----------



## Bal

i ALL

iVE BEEN resting as docter advised stillhave streaks of blood in my discharge but maybe a dark brown..  so cant help worring till nextg monday when i test......


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hello Bal, 

Good advice! At least you have spoken to your doctor. A lot of pregnancies have some light spotting so don't worry yet! If I was you I would watch funny DVDs in bed or read a book and try to escape. I know it's impossible no to think about it I am obsessed with everything I feel at the moment! and worried I am not having enough symptoms! But I do try to keep my mind off it as much as I possibly can.
I am sending you a BIG HUG  

xx


----------



## urbangirl

Deblovescats –welcome, singles doing IVF is the way to go, I reckon, you don’t have to watch your partner smoking and drinking for England while you chew on a gluten-free biscuit  . That’s my experience of the joys of partnerhood, anyway!
QueenBee, really happy for your great result, two blasts is fantastic, it was really brave of you to sit it out and wait, it’s difficult when you don’t have a basketload to begin with..

Wrinkly, how fantastic, that is truly amazing, the only natural bfps at that age we tend to hear about are the ones who get pregnant without even knowing / trying and it's a news story.  It's great to hear of someone who really wanted to get pregnant and has made it happen, the most difficult part is done.  Why don't you post here your IVF story, or there is a diary section here on FF somewhere, isn't there, perhaps you could post on there, I would love to read it.  Also, you could post in the '40 plus success stories' thread in this section- I'm sure they'd love to hear your news also. 

LesleyL, I hope it's not over yet, and that Meme is right and that you have more days before test day.  You have years of fertility left in you so even if you can't afford to try again now, could you not plan for in 6 months time?  I don't know how much your clinic cost but there are many, many clinics and perhaps you can cut costs by going somewhere cheaper.

Meme, hope you can stay sane for the rest of the 2ww, sending lots of       to you & LesleyL

Bal, try not to stress too much, bleeding doesn't have to be a bad sign.  Try not to focus too much on it all and relax (easy for someone else to say, I know).

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## wishforamiracle

Hi guys 
          deblovescats.... dont stress about being a single parent, my mum was one  and i have to say my childhood was awesome......
        hi wrinklyeggs welcome and HUGE congrats and i have to say there is another lady on the over 40 thread that beats your age lol....
          well i should feel on cloud nine but the clinic told me my beta is 91 and they need to recheck friday they think its alittle on the low side...just hoping it is a late implanter..feel aprehensive and going to google beta's now .....later....just read a thread on here for hcgs and its low but others who had the same  have had positive outcomes so i'm hanging in there and going to have a quiet word with E to work harder


----------



## Queen_Bee

Thanks Urbangirl, the way I see it it's better to get as much information as possible, but it was incredibly hard to wait those 2 extra days...now of course I am on the normal 2WW and feel crazy anyway but hey!
My sister has her first scan today - I have a good feeling about it and wished her good luck. She is a really great girl which makes it all the harder when I feel jealous   My mum is meeting her today after her scan and then coming to see me...ho hum....let's hope I am in her position one day soon...

Wish for a miracle - hand in there girl! Rest up and take it easy I know nothing about betas but I am sure it can turn out OK.

Hugs to all

Queen Bee x


----------



## Queen_Bee

Oh, I forgot to ask something –  am I ok to travel by train on Friday?
My ET was Sunday so 5 days later. I have a work meeting there and need to confirm either way if I am going to make it.
I think it's ok and it might be a welcome distraction but I just wanted to see what you all thought...

x


----------



## wishforamiracle

Dear QB
            well thats a good excuse to travel 1st class...... i think sitting is good and hopefully you'll have a healthy packed lunch lol and no heavy bags....


----------



## Queen_Bee

haha  goop plan wish for a miracle! I think they are taking me out for lunch so I'll take some Brazil nuts to snack on...and take a taxi at the other end as I don't know Brighton at all...


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi Girls thanks for all your kind words  

Meme yes my test date is the 1st July so maybe I am too early, I have a hinky feeling it will still be negative though.  My DP can't look at me cos he knows he has caused this situation, he just feels really bad for me and i think he is a little disappointed too deep down.  I haven't cried yet I am having a very strange day of almost tears, then determination that its not the end, then an I will just get on with my life mood.  My sister has already said she will get a loan our for me, I can't ask her to do that for me her hubby has just lost his job, its nice to know she loves me enough to do it though.  My friend brought my God Daughter around to see me this afternnon, I thought great thats all I need  

WFAM don't worry I am sure your little Embie is just taking his/her time and soon your levels will be up, sendingyou lots of   and  .

Bal stay calm as the other girls are saying bleeding isn't necessarily a bad sign, just try and relax a bit  

QB I hope your Sister and your Mum get to go to your first scan with you xx


----------



## wishforamiracle

Hey Lesley
              well thats cheered me up no end..... really early days yet ...... and yes your DH probably feels very guilty ..... well heres hoping you wont need a plan B ..... and everything crossed..... its difficult to get out of the funk after a negative test i know but come on lady its not over yet!!!! just a quick question are you on progesterone ? as Af should not be making any appearance until all meds are stopped.....


----------



## wrinkley eggs

Thank you to all for your good wishes and for information regarding where to possibly put up a blog and/or post (any more blog suggestions appreciated too).

Wish for a miracle:  I know there are many many ladies who get pregnant naturally who are older than I, but had been told I would be the oldest from own-egg IVF - if it worked out (I won't mention all the other less than encouraging words from my doctor).  Can you direct me to this other lady's name/posts, I would love to read her story and information.  It'll give me more hope if I am not trailblazing.

Lesly Lupin: even though I am new to all this, I agree with the other ladies. I read about women getting positives 4 days post transfer... I did not get a postive until 10 days post 5 day blast transfer.  Even then it was so light I didn't see it and threw it in the rubbish. It wasn't until the next days faint one that I dug it back out (don't ask!) and looked at it in better light and saw that it had been good. Sending you best wishes and hold out for the bloodwork... or two!


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi WFAM I am on Cyclogest and Climaval which is HRT, not sure what is in them, do you know if progesterone is in them?  My boobs are huge today and I am normally a 34F I feel like Pamela Anderson  

I will hold out for the official test, I was silly to do it so early and especially on a day off, hopefully I am wrong but I don't think so.  Still I have often told others not to test early so I should listen to my own advice  

Wrinkly eggs I  admire you for persevering you rock girl


----------



## wishforamiracle

Dear Pam
                  I'm jealous!!!!! 

      cool !!! cyclogest is progesterone and encourages all the right things 

Dear wrinkleyeggs her name is malabar and she  is in the over 40's pregnancy thread ... and hey u are probably like Lesley and have young fab eggs which don't listen to age ..... not sure if she used her own.if i were you thats major 'brag material '


----------



## LellyLupin

Oh God don't be they are a curse


----------



## wishforamiracle

Dear LesleyPLupin 
                        if i was cursed it would distract people from my big wrestler legs..... lol....   ooo and big jaylo butt


----------



## Queen_Bee

Nice to see some smiley fees here tonight   
I am feeling a bit flat today   it's a roller coaster isn't it? 

My sister saw the heartbeat at her first scan today and she called me super happy, which was quite hard to hear. I told my boyfriend and told him I was happy for her but a bit jealous because we always seem to get bad luck and he said "yes, I don't think we do good luck" and then he laughed. He said we were on a white-nuckle journey together and that it wasn't easy but that we would get there in the end. OK, self pity party over! 

Oh for some good luck...  to all of us!!!! Lesley hang in there, Wish for a miracle I am sure you have a fab figure, wrinkly eggs good luck with that blog and urban girl it was lovely to see you on the board today

I am going to read for a bit now sweet dreams


----------



## LellyLupin

Hey chin up girl, you are in a very good position to give your sister a run for her money    Yes it is a rollercoaster I've never been through anything like this before, I feel like I've been through a war zone!  Read something happy and get a good nights rest.

Meme where are you, I hope you haven't done away with your DP  xx


----------



## Queen_Bee

Thank you Lesley - you're so wise...


----------



## Bal

Hi Ladies

I thought i stay away yesterday as to much reading and looking on the internet just confused  me.Well had little  blood in my discharge on Monday as if period is coming but now Wednesday still the same no betta just getting more and more depressed but dont test ttill Monday .......... Like the nurse said to me it mite be a failed cycle.  Does any know as i had 2et all good could one of them still suvive and have blood in my discharge.....................Soz to bother you all


----------



## memebaby

dear friends

well I will show my bum in woolworths window.......................its a bfp for me. I am completely in shock. Elated, scared , a huge mixed bag of emotions.

I am very conscious that there has been a lot of bad news for our group and my dear friends Lesley and Queenbee you are waiting for your result but this has reaffirmed my faith in  2 things. You have got to be in it to win it and it is very much a crap shoot. I am nearly 43 years old and my dp's sperm was dodgy. Very low odds of success but there has to be someone in that 5 or 10 or 15 percent, whatever it is and it could very easily be any of us so try to keep the faith. I want bfp's for you all so bad I could taste it .
Anyhows its mega early days for me and its a new set of worries to occupy me for the next few weeks. Please god let this result stay and love and luck to you all. Im not going anywhere. I want more  good news becasue we all deserve it.


Meme x


----------



## LellyLupin

Wow Meme thats fantastic!  See all that  stress and worry for nothing girl.  I am on cloud nine for you, as I just don't know if you would have gotten over a BFN.  Stop fretting and relax now, you have had the best result posible xx


----------



## Queen_Bee

OMG Meme!!! congratulations!  
I am so pleased that this thread is beginning to be positive for so many!
I pray that it's a smooth ride from here on for you  

You have given me hope!!

Today I am a bit worried because I have no symptoms really...I did wake up very hot i the night clammy/sweaty feeling and the odd pinch in my abdomen but nothing really significant so I am starting to feel demoralised...my transfer was day 5 on Sunday afternoon do it's now 2 and a bit days after...did you guys experience symptoms straight away?

QB xx


----------



## AngeinParis

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  Memebaby that is just fantastic news.  I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!!  Wish I knew how to stick up those cheerleader icons cos I'd add a hundred of them right here.

This is just so great for you.  Try not to worry too much and enjoy the whole "being pregnant" vibe.  You cheered me up so often during my IVF so keep that cheerfulness for yourself too.

 to the rest of you girls especially QB and Lesley who are also going through the torture of 2ww.  AJW, I have been thinking of you, really hope you are ok.

I have been having humoungous headaches since last weekend.  Finally, went to my doc today and he thinks its a result of the IVF - part hormones, part tension etc.  He doesn't think it's a brain tumour - I asked him!! (yes, my neurotic self is back with a vengeance)  

A x


----------



## wishforamiracle

Hey Meme
                    wooooooooooooooohoooooooooo congrats on your positive result how wonderful .......     
            QB i didnt get any symptoms apart from the ones caused my the meds don't worry...... stay positive and you too Lesley ..... this has just made my day


----------



## Queen_Bee

Thanks wish for a miracle - everyone else seems to have cramps and sore boobs...oh well what will be will be! 
I met up with a friend today who told me her sister in law found out she was pregnant at 5 months so clearly she didn't have 
many symptoms  

Ange - hope your headaches stop soon I am always told to drink plenty of water when I have a headache as it can be caused by dehydration (not sure if it's true) 

QB xx


----------



## de_vi

meme, CONGRATULATIONS!! such phantastic news! am so happy for you!! you must be over the moon right now..... 

Lesley, hang on in there! (I hadnt realised it had been that early for you when you tested!) crossing fingers for you for Sunday!!

Queen_Bee, hope you don't go too    in that 2WW! crossing fingers for you too! I think its admirable how supportive you are to your sister, and how much thought you give it, too, about what is good for you and what isn't, how far you can go in supporting her. can't be easy though.... 

Ange, good to know that you havent got a brain tumor from the IVF - made me smile.... 

ajw, thinking of you, hoping you are ok? 

wrinkley, wow, that is one big achievement! congratulations to you too! (re blogs: I think indeed you can use the "journal" part on this site here - you post and only you can reply to your own posts, and you can share that link with other people too , non-members, who can then view your progress. or else try blogspot.com , you need a googlemail account for that I think but oher than that once set up its fairly intuitive)

all other ladies, wfam, Bal, Tammy - hoping you are doing fine, too.

meme - when you are back from the moon keep us posted on how things continue! SO happy for you


----------



## urbangirl

Meme - Wow!!!!


----------



## Queen_Bee

hahahahaha! urban girl you rock! I love your icons


----------



## memebaby

you ladies are amazing. Thankyou so much for your lovely words and icons !! 

QB..........at about 7 days post transfer I had pinching feelings like you describe. I remember posting about it. I also had a hot flush that kind of came out of nowhere. but nothing much else. so   

Lesley, when will you test again. will you wait until otd? How are you and dp holding up

Ange , do you have any plans to try again or are your you taking time out to have a think.Im sorry youve been having headaches. Keep drinking the water and take it easy.

Wish.when is your next beta. how are you feeling

devi and urban girl..........bless you both for your lovely posts. 

wrinkleyeggs.what great news. How dreadful that you have been made to feel bad becasue of your age. You go girl. Enjoy every minute of the precious gift youve been given. you completely deserve to

love to all


----------



## Queen_Bee

Oh meme...I hope my symptoms are a good sign...to be honest I think I am imagining them half the time  
I am seriously crazy at the moment   I just hate the thought of having to go through this whole thing again...

xx


----------



## Bal

Hi

Cant wait till Monday when my 2 ww will be over still geting slight blood in disharge.Got tinges in my stomach and hubby saying boobs are looking bigger so fingers crossed.  Thank you all for the support


----------



## wishforamiracle

Hey meme
                My beta is on friday and its almost as bad as the 2ww ..... i am walking funny at the mo as everything is crossed lol......when is yours?..... and QB the 2ww is a   time period that slowly sends everyone  .... and thats why its fab to have a   like this ..... we are all here for you .... and angein paris hormonal headaches are no fun.....hope you feel better ....also hope you are hanging in there lesley... and Devi thanks for your cheerleading..Bal hope you are doing better ...its made a huge difference to me being on this thread and yep am totally out for more BFP's .... so let the BFP rollercoaster continue xx


----------



## Queen_Bee

Morning all!

Wish for a miracle good luck on Friday I am sure it will be fine, and Bal it all sounds like it could be the right symptoms!
I am very worried now and losing hope because I feel nothing at all a part from feeling hot in bed - almost like nightsweats in the night, but that could be nerves I guess. My boobs don't hurt, my tummy doesn't pinch, I am not constipated and I don't have a metallic taste in my mouth...

I know some women experience nothing and when I was pregnant I found out later because my period was late but I don't remember much else, mind you I wasn't looking out for symptoms...OK I think you can see I have officially gone crazy   I have acupuncture today so hopefully that will sort me out...just a few more days to test day...

I hope you're all feeling good today and full of hope!!

Queen Bee


----------



## LellyLupin

Hello Girls, wow I have just had the worst migraine of my life, 2 whole days in bed, probably all the stress of the last few weeks, I can sympathise with you Ange  

Meme and WFAM glad you are doing ok.  Meme how did your DP take the news, I hope he was thrilled?  I haven't done another test yet, I daren't.    Last night while laid up I was getting pinching feelings in my abdomen which was strange however I think its way too late for any implantating to be done as I am 11 days post ET.  Emotionally I am still all over the place.  Can't wait to see the back of the Cyclogest pessaries!!

QB try and relax I know its easier said than done.  I honestly think that if I could take a pill that switches off all these feelings I would    

Bal your signs sound promising  

Hello to Tammy and De_vi and UG xx

Hey I've just found all the cheerleader icons etc!!


----------



## Queen_Bee

Oh Lesley I hope you feel better soon...it's probably like you said the build up of stress, it can really get to you can't it?

Big hug

QB x


----------



## AngeinParis

Lesley I totally sympathise.  I've never had migraines in my life but this constant daily headache for nearly 2 weeks has really done me in.  Hope you are ok today.  How did you find the cheerleader icons?!  Sending you a   and a  

QB please try to relax and not get too downhearted.  Technically no one should feel any symptoms at this stage as it's not even your due date for your period.  So in my opinion, the symptoms we feel during the 2ww are purely down to our reaction to the hormones and (sorry to say) a bit of imagination thrown in.  That is just my view but if you were to conceive naturally then you wouldn't notice any real symptoms at this stage as you wouldn't know that your period was going to be late (I'm not sure I've explained that very well but I hope you get the gist of what I'm saying).  When I got pregnant it was the last thing I was expecting at the time and I just felt like my period was going to come any minute - I kept popping nurofen to get rid of the cramps.  Everyone is different so don't read too much into it.  We're all rooting for you.

Good luck to WFAM for tomorrow!

Meme, I would like to try again but we're broke after this round so I'm hoping we can get something sorted in the next few months.  But certainly not before Autumn.  And yes, I'd love to hear how your DP took the news and how high was your hormone levels - do they think it's just one!!  Be sure to post a pic of your bum in Woolworths.  

Wrinkyeggs - Just love the name!  And so happy for you!  Hello De Vi and everyone else.  Hope you all have a great weekend.  AJW, hope you are ok.

xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Ange just press the [more] under the usual icons xx


----------



## Queen_Bee

Ange, thank you for your support - well all of you thank you for your support!!  

I went to acupuncture and feel a bit better. When I was pregnant I only found out because my period was late and then my boobs started to hurt but it was passed my AF due date, so you're right at this stage it could go either way. I am convincing myself it hasn't worked to avoid disappointment...I am so fed up of being stuck here it's been a year of trying and all I've had is a miscarriage...

Anyway, life goes on and Meme and WFAM are positives so there is definitely hope yet!!! I feel really close to all of you it's actually quite strange but I can't really talk to 'normal' people about this so it just helps to let off steam. 

Lots of love to you all and I found the perfect icon for Meme  

QB xx


----------



## memebaby

QueenBee, that is the best laugh Ive had in ages. How did you find that icon  

Lesley, the pinching was something ive felt all along at various times. I can understand  you are scared to test again but you are one strong lady. You can do this. 

WFAM and Ange, im not even getting beta. How rubbish is that. Its not part of my package so I feel very in limbo. Dont know if I can approach my doc for an nhs beta test, just kinda sitting here with one positive pee stick. Cant help but worry if my hormone levels are doing what they should. Im going to email my doctor tonight and ask her if I can have an nhs beta test. Im anxious about the twins issue. I have 2 distinct pully and twingy areas in what feels like each side of my lower tummy. Yikes. If that is the case I think i might be at risk of gaining 2 children and losing a dp !!!!!!!!

He was very pleased at the news but in typical him fashion its back to business as normal like its an everyday occurance. 

I Feel like its all a bit surreal. Noone really knows my news, not my gp, not even my fertility clinic yet. Im going to tell them tomorow on my otd. I feel like I should test again. I think I might wait a week and test again. 

WFAM.......i too am walking funny as I keep all fingers and toes crossed for your beta tmorrow. You must be so nervous. Another thing to worry about eh !!!!!!!!

Queenbee.........you are so lovely and I totally understand  agonising over symptoms/no symptoms . I just want to wave a wand and make your test date arrive. chin up. You are one brave and feisty cookie with your insistance to go to blast. I so admire you. when is your otd

Ange.......Its so hard finding the money. After our iui we were completely potless. We ran a successful building company for many years employing a lot of staff and when the construction  industry recession came we struggled on far too long becasue we could not face laying people off. We were very stupid, we lost our business  and we carry a lot of debt now as a result. sigh.  I pushed us to the brink to fund this ivf. I hope you can get the funds as soon as poss to have your next go.  

good luck on your forthcoming test Bal. sending you   and   as you get your result. keep us posted.


----------



## LellyLupin

Meme stop worrying about everything and give yourself a break   You have got past a huge hurdle think how you would be feeling if I hadn't have worked.  Would he really leave you over twins after all the kids you took on of his?  I am 100% sure he wouldn't and he'd be a bloody fool to let you go.  I am going to do another test shortly (got to go buy one).  I thought I was strong enough the first time   how wrong I was!  Just been speaking to my cousin in America about how 'd said I only wanted one go at ivf, how things change  

What is this beta everyone is talking about?  

Meme you won't need to do another test you have one right there in your hand, your new little person xx

QB you got pregnant once and you will do it again, once your body knows how it remembers it, thats what my doc told me, you are odds up already   xx

Good luck for tomorrow WFAM xx

Bal keep positive xx

Wrinkleyeggs how are you getting on?

Love to all you lovely ladies      Can you tell I've found the icons


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hi meme   
I test on Tuesday...so today I felt nothing and this afternoon had a meltdown moment and cried for a while and then felt better. And Ange is right don't worry about a thing! Just take it a step at a time. If it's twins don't tell your DP. When he meets them his heart will melt and wont' be able to leave you  

Ange it's true that if you have been pregnant once they say it's easier but I am losing faith big time. I read the link about symptoms and lots of ladies say they had none. I didn't really have any when I was pregnant until day 28 so there's still hope but I think I am preparing for the worse case scenario. I so wish I could find out sooner!!! And then if it doesn't work we need to rest for a month which seems like such a long time...oh well. one step at a time huh?

I am going to watch the football now - it really keeps my mind off things!

xx


----------



## wishforamiracle

Hey ladies
              Had an emotional day today as I just have a really bad feeling that this just isnt my time ...... silly i know as the fat lady has not sung yet....Lesley. the Beta is the HCG (human chorionic gonadotropin )hormone  the body puts out when pregnant and they check the level and more importantly if it increases at the correct rate....  a decrease or low increase can mean a pregancy just hasn't worked out ..... i had  a study evening/ meal with my work colleagues last night and everyone knows (as we get signed off sick immediately during the 2ww) and if it doesnt work out i'm dreading monday morning...... sorry to be a winge i'm going to go get braver with a large helping of mint chocolate chip icecream


----------



## Queen_Bee

oh wish for a miracle, hang in there! I feel exactly the same way although I haven't even had my test yet. I just think it's not my time and I had a little cry today. Hormones, huh? I am trying to distract myself and be positive but it's very hard. Good luck with your result. I am thinking of you and sending you good vibes    
Queen Bee xx


----------



## memebaby

WFAM .........................


----------



## wishforamiracle

Hi guys 
            well its 3am and i'm a lucky woman,my DD is coughing and spluttering and later today i'm going to put my big girl pants on and do the blood test and get on with my day baking cake for my DD's 1st birthday saturday....... i couldnt leave that big moan on there without something better.... thanks guys for the support i was a bit sniffly when i read it and i really appreciated it..... i need to count my blessings and hope we all have a good day xxx


----------



## Queen_Bee

Good luck today wfam! Hope it all goes well!

I am off to Brighton for the day to meet a client so I am happy for the distraction as I normally work from home and have too much time to think to be honest! Still no symptoms other than feeling hot, especially at night...so I am starting to get used to the idea that it's probably not my time. In a few days the wait will be over and I cannot wait! 

Anyway, I wish you all a wonderful day!!

Queen Bee xx


----------



## wishforamiracle

Hey there 
                well just got my beta back and its 217.... i am gobsmacked...as my boobs seem smaller and def no symptoms.... are you getting this QB  .... very happy and huge wobble averted...think i had a very late implanter hope you are hearing this as tested day 11 after 3dt and barely got anything...hope this makes you feel better Lesley....... now where's this cake i'm burning!!!!                      ladies hope your day is as good as mine xxx


----------



## LellyLupin

Ah thats brilliant WFAM, it couldn't be a better result.  You just sit down with a nice slice onf cake and relax.  I knew you would be OK and yes it does make me feel better.  Well done girl xx


----------



## Queen_Bee

Great news wfam! so happy for you!! You were so brave this morning!!
I managed to distract myself today by going to this work meeting in Brighton and now I'm back home and feel calmer than before I left.

Still feel nothing but hey time will tell...

xxxxx


----------



## wishforamiracle

GOOD LUCK LESLEY            am i right in thinking you test tomorrow and meme the next day..?


----------



## wrinkley eggs

Lesley Lupin, thanks for asking how I was getting on.

Actually today has been a total rollercoaster.  Since the embry transfer I have had aching or stabbing pains every day.  I felt like AF was going to make an appearance at any moment. I was happily calling them my growing pains because if I was uncomfortable then SOMETHING must be going on! But yesterday - nothing. No ache. My chest wasn't as tender either.  I was getting a little worried but today was my 3rd beta (Hcg), they are monitoring it more closely because of my situation of being 'elderly',  so I decided to remain calm until I saw the numbers.  But I woke up to spotting. In a panic I hurtled down to the hospital and got my blood drawn and waited, trying not to cry for the hour, for results. (Oh yeah, did I mentioned when I got there they couldn't find my paperwork and my doc's office is closed until next week?)  I was able to breathe a HUGE sigh of relief when my result sheet said that my numbers had almost tripled from 48 hours prior.  Came home to lie down only to have the ob department call (they can't get me in for an initial appointment until I am 10 (TEN) weeks along!!!) but when I mentioned that the spotting was worse they had me come right in - I actually got to see a doctor today - and he was good. I got the all clear and he suspects that I may have gotten a scratch putting in the progesterone from the applicator. I will sleep well tonight.

The 10 cartons of 'just in case' Haagen Daz are still safe in the freezer.  I may have to have a party and invite folks over to eat them if they near their sell by date and I have not needed to use them. 

Speaking of sleep, this probably put lots of folks to sleep but I do want ladies who are having lots of AF type pains to know it can be good!  And even if the symptoms diminish it can still be fine. Keep your chin up.


----------



## IwillKeepTrying

UrbanGirl, I really like what you have in your sig, _"Oct-New clinic. Yet another Dr tells me my eggs will be **** due to amh. Lab says they're FINE. 100% fertilised!, so it's not me (& my bad eggs), it's them!!! (& their rubbish clinics) Finally some progress_" - sounds a lot like me.

I'll be 42 soon, and after 3.5* IUIs and 3 IVFs within 2 years, we've been TTCN and still hoping. Next week is the next cycle.

We did most of our TXs at the same clinic, which while not very progressive is supposed to be pretty good (for Singapore, not sure how Singapore ranks for fertility). And I've suspected that we might fare better with a different embryologist.


----------



## LellyLupin

Hello Ladies  

Wow Wrinkly Eggs I had my heart in my mouth when I read your post, thank God everything is alright    You should try and relax now everything is going as it should be.  Do keep us posted though won't you as we would all like to know how you are getting on  

Thanks for the cheerleaders MFAM  but I have to tell you that I got a BFN, I did 2 tests and they are both negative.  I am very disappointed as my doctor had such high hopes for me due to my levels, but I guess Mother nature has her own ideas.  I will stay on here though and see how you all get on.  Thank you all for your support I would have been lost without you all and very good luck to you and Meme with your babies, and QB I am rooting for you  

Love Lesley xx


----------



## memebaby

oh Lesley..........im so very sorry. big   to you. Its just not fair but that makes no difference. Your doctors high hopes IM sure were warranted and completely realistic but at the end of the day even when all is great with our embys the game of chance says that some wont work out. Next time they may well do but thats the hard bit isnt it, thinking about trying again, the emotional aspects and the financial. Take it easy over the next few days and when you feel stronger you will be able to regroup and look at future options. Im thinking of you so much today. xxxxx

Wrinkly old eggs............that must have been an awful experience for you . I am so glad to hear that the reality is that everything continues to proceed well and your levels are good. ONe day at a time is all you can do. each day that goes by that emby is getting stronger and stronger and the likelihood of everything working out fine gets higher and higher. Thats how I like to look at it. 

QB.hope you are feeling ok today and holding it together.

WFAM,,,,,,,,another big sigh of relief and another step further down the road for you. i am so pleased your levels came good and that must be the hugest relief for you


----------



## Queen_Bee

Lesley I am sorry about your news   that's so hard...I am sending you a big hug  

Wrinkley Eggs thank goodness! I also read your post quickly to get to the end to make sure you were ok  

I am OK but last night woke up at 4 and couldn't stop crying - woke up my DP who was really confused and today he said he doen't think he can go through this again if it doesn't work. I told him I couldn't help it the pressure combined with the drugs and expectation are a killer cocktail, plus what tipped me over was my sister calling me to see how I was and telling me that I got pregnant once and I can do it again, etc when she is pregnant in her 1st IVf cycle. I don't have the strength to deal with her as well as my treatment but I don't have the heart to tell her to stop calling me. What a mess...

Anyway, I saw some friends today and I am now reading a book called The Two Week Wait about - yes you guessed right! 2 women doing IVF so I am completely lost in their story. My DP has asked me not to go online anymore as I have been obsessing on the internet so I am checking in with you guys and then that's it! I made a promise! Also I am not sure if I had some spotting earlier or not...again it could be a good or a bad sign so I will leave it at that. 

Sorry for being so crazy and I hope you are all having a lovely weekend where ever you are in this journey. 

Queen Been xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Aw thanks Meme and QB.  My AF came today, do I now stop using the pessaries and Clinival?  Does anyone know?

I had some good news today just as I was feeling particularly despondant, my lovely older brother rang and said he would lend me the money to do IVF again without me having to pay it back any time soon.  Who could ask for a a big bro better huh?  Honestly girls hes such a nice person I can hardly believe hes a male    

QB do you think you are so emotional because you feel you are up against your sister?  I am sure she'd be heartbroken if she thought she was causing you any pain,  I know its hard but she loves you and just wants you to be happy too.  I know how you feel because my best friend was going through ivf at the same time as me, and I didn't tell her.  I just didn't want the (imagined) competition.  Chin up girl, think how silly you are going to feel when you get your positive.   Now calm yourself down and let this experience wash over you and take each day on its merits.  Stay off the net if you can, and try not to read up on it too much because thats whats starts all the fretting. Heres some babydust to settle you  

Hello Meme thanks for your thoughts, I do apreciate them, how are you feeling today?


----------



## de_vi

Lesley, I'm so sorry to read about your neg. confirmation.... I had still hoped that the earlier result had had to do with the very early test date... and well done for having such a wonderful brother! I knew you could work something out to continue!  
we will be in the same boat then, trying for number 2 - but I saw it working at no. 2 for a friend of mine, and from what I see here it was the same for wfam - 2nd time lucky. so crossing fingers for both our 2nd attempt then! x

wfam - am happy that you are so relieved! (what exactly is a "beta" and what do the numbers mean?) 

QB - the 2WW could drive anybody   , don't worry. take it a day at the time, if you can, and be gentle on yourself. you don't need to solve the sister-dilemma right now as you are really not yourself but rather hormon-self, give it some time and maybe just avoid talking to her if possible, and see how you feel after a few days/weeks. 

meme, it is so nice to read your posts, still cheering up and supporting people on here - how are you doing, girl? has it settled in yet, i.e. do you have more of a plan for the next weeks, where to go to for which checks, whom to tell, etc.? 

wrinkly eggs - well done for surviving that scare! I hope you don't need to go through any more of that - really! crossing fingers for you it all will go well.

good luck and   to all of the other ladies here, too. have a good weekend all!

de_vi


----------



## wishforamiracle

Dear Lesley
                  I'm sooo very sorry to hear your result i'm absolutely gutted for you ..... what a FANTASTIC brother and snap that mans hand off...i really hope you do the treatment again and message me if you want info on makeing DH's sperm better as when my hubbie took me seriously it worked..... did you do your blood test? if so stop taking the pessaries....if not i'd wait til the doc says i'm suprised your AF came if taking your meds and bring that up with your doc.. as in strength wise.... 
          Lesley you are a brave sweet woman finding in you to think of others at whats a rubbish time so i hope you are back on this site on the 2ww asap i'll be looking for you xxxx


----------



## wishforamiracle

PS 
    wrinkleyeggs your story had me holding my breath ..glad all is ok.... dear QB its hard not to be a raving looney in the 2ww xxxx Devi a beta is another name for the HCG hormone levels and the numbers give a clue to how well its going theres a thread on here ....meme you are so lovely.... and iwillkeeptrying good luck with your cycle


----------



## milma71

just popping in to say how sorry i am that you got a BFN Lesley, i've been thinking of you and wishing you all the best  

your brother's offer is fab, whatever you decide it gives you another option  
take care of yourself x

hugs to all the ladies 

milma x


----------



## deblovescats

can i join in? so sorry to hear your news Lesley - take time to chill, then take your brother up on his offer!
i'm on down reg at the moment, stop microgynon on wed, then baseline scan on 9th.
Just watching Andy Murray at Wimbledon at moment to chill and take mind off things.
Good luck to everyone.
Deb


----------



## LellyLupin

Aw girls just how lovely are you all, and what nice things to say    

De-vi  yes me too, I hoped and hoped I'd just done it too early, but this morning after 2 negative tests I had to have words with myself and say right this time is over- move on.  I think I held it together pretty well until my brother called.   I hope our second attempts work out because I know we will be great mothers  

WFAM  thanks yes he is a fantastic brother, I love him to bits and not just because of this, we didn't have the happiest childhood and he always looked out for me, I guess hes still doing it bless him.  I will definitely ask you for tips on sperm qualitynext time, and I think my DP will be happier to oblige now he has seen what us poor girls have to go through in the ivf process.  I haven't done the blood test but the two tests speak for themselves I think, I think I knew really after the early one.  I thought AF had started but now all I am getting is cramps, I got two small smears of old blood and then nothing.  Oh I'll be back Miss Miracle I am sure, its taken this to make me realise just how much I really do want a family of my own. I hope you are going to say on to at least until your baby gets here ( when you won't have time).  It would be nice for us all to hear how you are getting on xx

Aw thanks Milma you are so sweet   what is happening with you lately?


----------



## LellyLupin

Hiya Deb  thanks I will do    Oh I'd forgotten about down regging etc, here we go again, it certainly is a tiring process isnt it. xx


----------



## memebaby

a question about sending someone a pm. If I do does it go to their personal fertility friends email account or their own home one. i ask because a lady on ff used to send me a pm but it would appear in my home email account. I would like to send someone a pm on this site but want to ensure it only an be accessed by them via ff email

if that makes sense  

any help my technical friends?

and Lesley that offer from your brother sounds like a big dose of fate. If you want more treatment and dp is on board i would grab it with both hands and saddle up to ride that ivf train again. What a lovely big brother.

and just to let any interested ladies know I believe the Lister clinic will be offering 23 free cycles of ivf in early 2013. Not sure what the criteria are, maybe just making a really good case for yourself. It will be accepting applications from October if anyones interested in treatment but just cant raise the cash. A long shot I know but we are all used to facing those !!!!!!!!!!!!

afm.my clinic rang me today and said they wold like to offer me a scan in 2 weeks and its part of the package so no charge. phew !!! Im really relieved to be offered that opportunity as I guess it will confirm heartbeat etc and whether 1 or 2 (gulp)
devi ....lovely to hear from you

deblovescats.........down regging feels like its for an eternity but as soon as stimming starts whooooooosh, were off. Wishing you a good baseline scan


----------



## Klingon Princess

Hi, just wondering if I can join you?  I've just turned 40 and had ET on wednesday so am just getting started on the 2ww and I feel the need for some companionship and ressurance.  Would very much like to get to know you all


----------



## Mish3434

Meme, I get my PM's here on FF but then I also get a notification in my home email too, if I open the email the content of the PM is displayed too.  Hope this helps 

Shelley xx


----------



## Mish3434

Meme, I've just looked and within my profile and Personal messaging I have the option of notification of PM by email set to _always_ so it will depend on what the recipient has set hers too xx


----------



## memebaby

thanks very much mish x


----------



## Queen_Bee

Welcome debloves cat and Klingon princess!
I just wanted to check in and say hello.

Thanks devi and lesley for your advice. You're right now is not the time to try to figure anything out! I feel better today, relieved somehow. I slept better. I still have no symptoms so I am preparing for a negative, but either way I will be happy for the wait to end so that i can move onto the next step what ever that is. 

Have a lovely day!!!

Queen Bee xx


----------



## Klingon Princess

Queen Bee, thank you for the welcome.  Please dont worry about lack of symptoms, lots of women have mo signs whatsoever and go on to get BFP.  This waiting is so cruel isnt it!


----------



## Queen_Bee

Thanks Klingon,

it is very difficult isn't it? Are you waiting too?

xx


----------



## Klingon Princess

Yes, I had ET on wednesday at Serum in Athens... thursday and friday were fine as we were so busy doing touristy stuff and then travelling home, but now I'm home again and reality has hit big time.


----------



## Queen_Bee

Goodness! So you are in the thick of it! Hope you get through it OK, I found it harder than I thought I would to be honest! It's so difficult to switch off...and I work from home so you can imagine where my head goes... 

xx


----------



## urbangirl

LesleyL, I’m so sorry it didn’t work this time,   it’s especially hard the first time when there seems no reason for it not to work.  But it’s very difficult to get everything right first go, I’m sure when that happens it’s more to do with luck than anything else, suddenly everything just comes together.  You are extremely lucky in your own way as you have plenty of potential embryos left, so I hope you can carry on if that is what you choose to do.  Your brother is an absolute saint- borrow the money and name the baby after him!

Wrinkly, I hope you’re recovered from the stress of all that, miscarriage scares are horrible to deal with, I’m so glad you are still in the safe zone.

QBee, that’s tough with your sister, I'm sure she just wants to help you though, so let her know how - no baby talk or pregnancy updates!!  

Wfam- great news
Meme, hope you're really enjoying coming to terms with it becoming real

Iwillkeeptrying, thnks for the mention, it's so difficult for us Over-40's because mediocre clinics get away with so much- anything goes wrong and it's always our fault      Hope it's all going well with your preparations for your next tx, I hope the embryologist makes a difference, it's a crucial role in the process.  
Maybe talk to him / her and let them know your concerns in that department.  I hate having to leave it all to them, it's like putting the car in the garage, they tell you this and that was wrong and they did x,y & z to fix it but how do we know?  For all we know the could've spilt their lunch in the petri dish!!


----------



## deblovescats

thanks Meme Baby, Queen Bee and Lesley Lupin, greetings Klingon Princess
Yes - the waiting is the worst bit - 3 more days of microgynon and DR, then scan 9th
just had an interesting day - my sister and i went to a friend's 'priesting service' - she was ordained last year at Ripon, now a 'fully qualified' vicar! Beautiful service, lovely music - Panis angelicus gets me every time!
Not particularly religious, but must admit did a little prayer for us all - beautiful old church
Deb
x


----------



## Bal

Quikone ladies 

dont think it going to be good news i wiped myself it was alot more than usual so i feel ive failed dont even feel like going to the clinic feel angry with my self .As i cant afford any more treatment and i be 43 this year  just feel confused that its happened on my test date it not full flown blood. Could be the pessaries that were stopping my period......Then i think they put two embroys why couldnt one survive.....  so confused crying all nite cant sleep was so positve till now......


----------



## deblovescats

so sorry bal - hoping and keeping everything crossed! Don't give up hope.
Just off to work now.
Deb


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hello ladies,

Urban girl thanks for your advice I will say that to her in a nice way. 
Bal hang in there!
Klingon Princess hope you are managing your week ok!
Well, I am testing tomorrow but I am convinced it's negative. I have even cried about it but I am now wondering what the next step should be....anyway, a step at a time. 
I am in Starbucks today because I didn't want to be at home alone so at least a room full of strangers is providing me with comfort! I have some work to do so I am busy today and tonight I was invited to dinner with friends who don't know about the IVF so I have politely declined and will go to my meditation instead. I need to look after myself.

Anyway, hope you all have a great day!

Queen Bee xx


----------



## memebaby

Dear Bal

if I read your post correctly it is your test day today  if so why dont you do the test and put your self out of this torment one way or another. I so feel for you. If it is not your test day today when is your otd /
I wont tell you not to be upset becasue that is impossible and we are full of emotions and doubts and hopes.
Just  wanted you to know im thinking of you today 

dear QB...........come on girl ...you have done brilliantly  getting through this awful wait. ONe more day and it is over and yes I know in a  way you dont want to know becasue it can bring something you dread but I cannot reiterate enough what others have said, that  a lack of symptoms means nothing and it could still be a bfp. 
Gather up that strenght and fill your day today as best you can. Meditation tonight sounds like a good plan.I am thinking of you today and sincerely hoping for a great result tomorow 

love to all
meme


----------



## Queen_Bee

Thanks meme, that's really sweet of you. Reading your post my eyes were welling up! Just show you what state I am in  

You're right, the wait is nearly over and I am going to be fine whatever happens. I am just shocked at how this wait has affected me! The last time I did it it was so much easier...I guess I hadn't had as many knocks yet... OK I am taking a deep breath and arming myself with faith.  

xx


----------



## wishforamiracle

Hey QB 
its the hardest longest 2 weeks of our lives and its so understandable to be emotional all the wait ,work,and hope are all rolled into one and dependent on test day ..... i really hope you find your BFP is there waiting for you..... i found the 2ww equally hard but remember you are a brave strong amazing woman just for starting continuing and finishing this journey...... and come out of it all in one piece... good luck and  and  to you xxx


----------



## Queen_Bee

Thank you WFAM you're very kind and have been very supportive all along   xx


----------



## Bal

Hi Ladies

Big big thank-you for allyour support and advice  to u all.......Had my test today waited all day then the nurse checked and its   so excited................


----------



## Klingon Princess

Oh well done Bal, congratulations... so pleased for you... and to think yesterday you were convinced it was over!
      

Queen Bee, keeping everything crossed for you as well!


----------



## alexine

Congrats Bal so pleased for you!


----------



## memebaby

wow.....Bal.........fantastic news.....well done.you must be elated. \now try and relax !!!!!  and enjoy your pregnancy. 

QB.....I hope you can feel my cyberwishes. \it goes without saying all the very best tomorrow. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LellyLupin

OMG Bal thats fantastic!!!!!!                        and after all that worrying too!!

QB I've got all my new icons ready just awaiting your BFP too!!

Hello Klingon welcome to the madhouse and good luck in your 2ww  .

Thanks UrbanGirl I have rallied myself and am going to have another go  I fully intend to call the baby after my brother even if its a girl    

thanks for the prayer Deb xx

Milma thanks for the PM I am   that you get all 3 of your babies back, now thaat would be something for us all to celebrate.


----------



## deblovescats

What great news bal! how wonderful
here's hoping for us all
weather's pouring it down now
count down now - less than a week to baseline scan!
Deb
x


----------



## memebaby

LesleyLupin........well hello to you and i am so happy you have decided upon a plan to try again. Im so relieved because I think you have so many positives going for you in treatment and another roll of the dice might just clinch it for you.

One thing I would pass on as you may be conscious to try and keep bill down if big bro paying,when I got my bill for my ivf there was a separate amount for drugs which was £1600. I nearly fell of my stool and it wasnt broken down. I squeeked out that I had intended to source my drugs myself and was told fair enough and given a prescription. The interesting point was my final drugs bill via the lovely Asda was £590. That is some £1100 cheaper...................So I dont know who you are going for treatment with but if you didnt do it last time and your clinic allow it get buying your own drugs. 



when do you think you will go for it. Is DP positive about going again. I hope  you know you have a lot of friends here just bursting to see you get the happiness you absolutely deserve.


----------



## Klingon Princess

Urgh, must resist temptation to test.  I was just reading the instructions on the test kit, and it says up to 4 days before period is due... which would theoretically be when the embies are 14 days old in a perfect cycle, so as my embies are 10 days old, that means from today..... except when you read clcoser its only 56% accurate at -4 days.  Will try to resist a few more days. Its not even a week post transfer yet and I'm already staring at the peesticks!
Am I the only one who imagines symptoms as well?  I keep imagining my boobs are itchy and that I feel slightly queasy and wondering if it means anything

Meme, thats a really good tip about sourcing your own drugs.  It can make a huge difference to the bill and which of us really couldnt do with saving a thousand pounds?

Lesleylupin, thanks for the welcome!


----------



## LellyLupin

Put that test down right now Miss Klingon    resist the temptation because if you do it too early and its a negative it will bring you right down - trust me I did the very same thing    This baby is worth a little extra wait  

Meme how are you doing chick?  Are you still fretting about twins?  How much for drugs!!!!  Thats daylight robbery  .  Saying that we haven't had our bill yet  , it had better be less than a grand!  I didn't get the option with this clinic but depending on the bill this cycle I may go elsewhere.  I am hoping they will put me on a lower dose this time as I don't really want to be producing 55 follicles again, especially if it makes the eggs less viable.  I have been trying to ring the clinic for 2 days now and still not got through so they don't even know it failed yet.  Yes DP was so shocked it didn't work that he has gone into 'whatever' mode.  I will get my twin girls mwahhhahahahah .  Thanks for all the support I count you all as friends now, we may never have met face to face but you ladies have been my rock lately, and you Meme make me laugh and always say the right thing, I am so glad you got your baby cos I don't know how we would have picked you back up if you hadn't


----------



## Mish3434

Bal, Fantastic news    


QB, good luck for tomorrow hun       


KP, Step away from the test sticks!!!         


Good luck to all on the 2ww and all those currently cycling xx


----------



## Bal

Come on Queen b u can do it loads of


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hey, it's a negative for me.

Queen Bee x


----------



## de_vi

oh, Queen_Bee, my heart goes out to you! I had hoped so much for a positive for you, after all this time! I wish there was more I could say, or do.... just posting this quickly to say you are not alone in your pain.


----------



## Queen_Bee

Thanks de_vi it's nice of you to say that
I am just confused to be honest everything looked so perfect that I wonder if there is another reason why this isn't working. I now have 2 failed IVFs one failed IUI and one natural pregnancy miscarriage - all within a year!


----------



## wishforamiracle

Oh Queen Bee i'm so very sorry ...... i wished this for you so much... like Devi said there's nothing to take away how you are feeling but i'm sending you the biggest   and we are here for you and i hope to see you here cycling soon... wishing you better days xxxxxx 
  just read your latest and you guys have been through the mill..... its a lottery and i'm sure you put in 120% each time .... for me it was DH's sperm and i asked a doctor how to get it better and researched it alot myself ..... and with our lasy icsi we both did everything 100% and i knew in our heart of hearts there was nothing more i could do ..... not sure what your history is but if you need to know what we did you are more than welcome to message me x


----------



## Queen_Bee

thanks wish for a miracle...I just don't know how much longer I can go on to be honest.
But today is not a good day to make decisions...

Big hug back x


----------



## LellyLupin

Oh QB I am so sorry, its awful to be so disappointed at the end afer all the hope and prayers.  Take some time to recover and then you will be in a better position to make your next move.  Big hugs to you sweetheart


----------



## Klingon Princess

Queen Bee, I'm so sorry.      

Take some time out to be good to yourself and heal and when youre ready to face it, we can all put our heads together and see if we can figure out what went wrong and how to fix it.


----------



## memebaby

Dear QB......im so sorry for such awful and disappointing news. I wish I could find some words to make your load lighter today and to comfort you. I send love and wishes to you and your dp and just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you today and wishing I was not emailing this message

gentle hugs xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hi Meme, Klingon and Lesley,
Thanks for your support! I am actually feeling OK now that the news has sunk in. I went for a walk and bumped into an old friend and have been having an OK day. 
I appreciate you all being here for me - all of you!

Hope you're all doing fine

QB xxx


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi Girls, got my 'what went wrong ' meeting with the consultant on Friday.  The nurses in the office were lovely and said they were very shocked I got a negative.  I am hoping the next time (fif there is one) they may put me on a faster protocol with less stimms.  We shall see.

Hope you are all ok, and glad to hear you are feeling a bit better QB xx


----------



## Queen_Bee

Thanks Lesley, so was it the wrong protocol then? 
I am curious to see what they think went wrong with my cycle...

QB xx


----------



## Chandlerino

QB - I'm sorry it was BFN for you  

Hope you have a good review - I'm not expecting anything from mine as Dr told me if this cycle didn't work to go for DE. Found it odd that she said that as before 1st cycle she gave me a lecture about how I didn't need IVF and would get pregnant on my own! Have to wait until 3 August for our review for this cycle so am jealous of all of you that got yours so quickly. 

I am done with UK clinics so will prob go to Serum or reprofit next.......


----------



## Klingon Princess

Chandlerino, Ive been to both Reprofit and Serum, have nothing but good to say of them both


----------



## AngeinParis

QB I'm so sorry.  It sucks.  There's not much else to say.  You will bounce back though, just take care of yourself and treat yourself to some little luxuries over the next few weeks.  I've been having naps, not feeling guilty if I skip the gym, reading my book in the sun instead of doing the sodding ironing.  Stuff like that.  Amazing how those little things just make you feel a little bit better about life.

Hello everyone else!  I have my follow up appt on Thursday so will let you know how I get on.  Still worried about AJW, she's gone very very quiet.

Meme I'm still so thrilled for you.  Yayyyy!  There is hope for all of us - it's out there somewhere!

A x


----------



## urbangirl

Bal, congratulations!!! Wow, fantastic news for you!

QBee, I'm so sorry to see you got a negative, it just isn't fair    It must be such a knockback with so many disappointments in such a short time.  I'm sure it will happen for you though, I hope you get some useful feedback from your clinic.

Chandlerino, good idea, have you tx'd abroad before?  The first time it can be a bit of a leap in the dark, but then it's fine and there's a lot to be said for it.  Serum and Reprofit are both very popular clinics so I'm sure you can't go wrong there.  I've been to the Czech Republic and everything is cheaper there.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Queen_Bee

Thanks girls!!!! Urban, Chandlerino Ange and Clingon I am OK - watching rubbish TV and eating wholesome food  
I am feeling a bit sad but overall very relieved the 2WW is over. We will try clomid in the in between month 
why not? and then go back to IVF at least one more time. It depends on our review...

Anyway, I'll keep you updated - Chandlerino are you going to go for ED? I have been thinking about it and actually warming to the idea but I am told by the doctor I am not there yet...

QB xx


----------



## Chandlerino

QB not ready for ED yet as my cycles are regular, LH & FSH good and we got grade A embryos. The problems, for me, I think are after transfer.


----------



## LellyLupin

I wonder if I have the same problem as you Chandlerino, I had all my ducks in a row but didn't fall pregnant, yet everything was perfect on paper.    I don't think I'll be as persistant as you though, I'll give it another go and I think that will be it xx

QB listen to Ange and pamper yourself.  I bought myself some luxury bubblebath and have been having nice soaks in the bath like Lady Muck.  I really missed a bubble bath when I was going through tx


----------



## Klingon Princess

Well I gave in this morning and tested. Yesterday was a really bad day and I didnt sleep well lst night so I just needed to know.  I'm 7 days past a 5 day transfer of 4 healthy blasts and Lately Ive seen loads of posts from people saying they got their bfp's at the 5 day past transfer mark.

It was negative.

I'm feeling surprisingly ok about it.  I will test again in a few days but I dont think it will change.If the embies havent implanted by now then they really arent going to.


----------



## de_vi

hello Klingon Princess, I am no expert on these test timings (had to ask for advise on here around my test times) , it just does seem a bit early...? on the other hand, I guess it must be your gut feeling that lead you to testing in the first place... so my rational mind wants to say : wait!! and my feeling side says that I hope this early test is wrong and I will keep hoping for a better outcome for you until OTD!! you can do these last few days! (I know that's always easier said from the other side of the fence...)

 de_vi


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi KP,
Everyone develops HCG in urine in different rates. On day 10 of embryo I always tested fainted in my all pregnancies except one which came on day 11(8+3). You are 7+5 which is 12 days old embies.. You should have got a faint line but do not forget all depends on which test you used and when you did the test. Only way of knowing is to do blood test for sure. When will you do one?
Stay calm and positive. You still have another 3 days to OTD.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## AngeinParis

OK I know it's the Daily Mail but there is an interesting article re. FET. Will try and paste the link below, if that doesn't work then log on to dailymail.co.uk.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2168710/Women-having-fertility-treatment-better-using-frozen-embryo-fresh.html

/links


----------



## LellyLupin

Wowsa just got my drugs bill £984.50    What a stinger when it didn't even work    Struggling to decide whether to give up or try again.


----------



## LellyLupin

Where are you girls I need you, feeling really down today not sure if its this horrible AF that seems to be going on forever.   I am suddenly undecided about if I can cope with going through this whole process again,  and I'm also not looking forward to meeting the consultant by myself.  Think I will go to bed and hope I wake up in a better frame of mine, sometimes I just hate being female!


----------



## jules40:)x

Lesley take care Hun it really is tough and u need time to grieve for the loss you have suffered. Now is not the right time to make any decisions leave it until you are over the shock and disappointment - good luck with your review appointment xx

QB sorry to hear ur news xx


----------



## Queen_Bee

Oh Lesley I am having a bad day too!     I woke up at 5am - again!- and told my DP that I wish I was dead and that I have nothing to look forward to. All I can think of is my pregnant sister and my family so happy and in contrast I am a big failure. I am feeling a bit sorry for myself... 
I know it will pass but it's tough right now. And Jules is right, you don't need to make any decisions right now.

Hope you are all doing OK!  

x


----------



## Klingon Princess

big hugs to both of you.  this time is so hard on us and its worse when we have a visible reminder of what we dont have. Take some time to grieve, be good to yourselves and remember, whatever outsiders think, it is ok to grieve and in fact its both normal and healthy to do so.    

Last time I cycled, I mc'ed at 5 weeks and the day I mc'ed another girl decided to announced her pregnancy (at 6 weeks for gods sake) so I ended up spending the next few months looking at her bump and her smug smile, knowing that I should be looking like that and  I ended up hating her!

I tested again this morning and the test didnt work, so frustrating!  the control line didnt develop.  so haev to go buy some more now, have asked mum, to get me a first response, I dont trust clear blue at the moment


----------



## ladysarah

Oh Queen Bee, 
I cried when I read your post - having just had another failed cycle myself, I know how you feel...it is like someone has ripped my heart out and stamped on it...I feel like a failure as well. I only met my DP at 41 and just assumed it wasn't too late because I was fit and healthy... Before that I never met anyone I thought I could have kids with.  And now I have the lovliest DP, who would make a great dad, it breaks my heart we can't be a family...and what really hurts is that I get absolutely no emotional support from my family, my mother thinks I am bonkers for even trying to do ivf at my age (just 45), I want to ring her up and say 'what is wrong with you, have you no compassion?'
Now I am crying lots - everyone seems so brave on here...

Oh Klingon princess, how awful to hear about the pregnancy when you mc'ed, I don't blame you for hating her..Good luck with the test later today.


Sarah x


----------



## Queen_Bee

Thanks Ladysarah and Klingon, it's just tough but it has to get better. My DP said to me this morning "this is rock bottom, we can only go up now" I hope he is right...

I don't mind using donor eggs to be honest so hopefully that opens up a bit more hope but the fact is I had Grade 1 blasto and a Grade 2 so I am not sure if it's that...

Anyway, hope you all have a good day!

QB xx


----------



## Violet66

Klingon Princess did you have own egg or donor at Serum?


----------



## Klingon Princess

I had double donor at Serum

At the moment, I'm trying to figure out what went wrong.  My history is such that I never expected a bfn.  I always get bpf and then lose at 5 weeks (have to say I'd rather have bfn than go through that again)

Everything was ok, my lining wasnt perfect but no worse than it ever has been, I had the hysteroscopy, the antibiotics, the intralipids and nothing.  I'm wondernig if transfer was done too soon. Reprofit always did a transfer on day 20-21 (I had frozen blasts with them)
Serum was fresh donor embies and the donor had EC on day 9 of my cycle, so ET was day 14, well I dont normally even ovulate until day 13-14, I think it was just too early.


----------



## Violet66

I know it's annoying to have people say to you 'it could still be too early' when you just know it hasn't worked - but it's still definitely worth testing in a couple of days. 

Were you working on a natural cycle then KP?


----------



## AngeinParis

QB & Lesley, hope you are both feeling a bit better this eve.  It is sh1te.  And it's understandable to feel low.  I really feel for you both.  There's not a lot I can say.  

I had my follow up appointment today.  It went well enough if you discount the 1.5hr wait to see my consultant.  Anyway, I had 8 eggs retrieved but only 3 of them were mature apparently (hence the one embryo).  So that was quite annoying that it seems the retrieval was too early.  He couldn't tell me re. quality just about maturity.  And he told me my AMH Level is 1.9.  Going to google that now as have no idea what that means but he did say that it's ok for my age etc.

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hello ladies  

Feeling a little better this evening - yei! So pleased hardly anybody knows I am doing this. The few people who do are saying all the right things so I am pleased it's a small number. 
Ange, it's great that you have some more information on the reasons for your BFN and Klingon good to hear that you are focusing on the positives. Lesley how are you holding up? I am thinking of you  

Have a lovely evening xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi Everyone sorry for my little rant the other night.   Still feeling really apprehensive about going for my follow up appointment tomorrow, I wish I had booked it for a bit later next week and DP was coming with me.  For some reason I just don't feel emotionally prepared for it.  Also can anyone tell me if their AF after IVF was a lot worse than usual?  

Glad you are feeling ok QB,    I know what you mean about not many people knowing, next time I am only going to tell you girls, its too much pressure people asking questions all the time isn't it.

Ange thanks for you kind words    How come they retrieved your eggs before they were ready could they not tell that before they did it?  Surely they owe you a free go for doing that?  

KP  what is your next move going to be or is it too early to say yet?  Hope you are bearing up OK xx


----------



## Klingon Princess

Lesley, you are allowed to rant, its what we are here for, to rant and gain support and listen and offer support to others who need it.

As for me, I am scared to hope... I got a first response to day and ended up using it this evening.  Ive drunk loads and loads of water so my urine is really dilute but I did it anyway, and about a minute after peeing, got a really really faint line.  I can still see it and mum can see it, so am going to get another one tomorrow and test again and praying it turns into a positive.


----------



## LellyLupin

Oh KP thats sounds so promising, this could be good news!!  I really really hope it is I could do with a boost   I will keep   for you xx


----------



## wrinkley eggs

Oh, Lesley and Queen Bee, warmest thoughts go out to you both. I am so sorry you are having bad times. It doesn't help trying to cope with the loss when pumped full of hormones too. Hope you are both feeling better. Take some time and pamper yourselves (or just hole up and eat loads of chocolate and ice cream for a couple days!)

Lady Sarah, I am with you! I didn't meet my husband until much later than you (but wasn't going to settle for someone just because my clock was runnning (had run!!) out), so there is always hope! As for your Mum, I guess it's time to leave her out of the loop. When you are strong enough I would encourage you to have a short chat with her and tell her that you have *decided* to do this. It is not up for input. It hurt your feelings tremendously for her to say that. She is entitled to her feelings too (now that she has given you her, unsolicited opinion) but if she feels she cannot be 100% supportive then she needs to shut her pie hole... er...umm.. I mean: she will not be included in the process and you will let her know when you are expecting a grandchild, but the subject is a verboten topic for her to bring up. It gives her a chance to step up and BE A MUM! And if she can't then it gives you the opportunity to distance yourself at a time that is not as emotional.

Queen Bee, I havent told anyone either after I let slip months ago to a longtime friend that I was 'thinking' about seeing if it was possible to have a child. She went off?!?!? Told me I was 
"crazy" and went on an almost 10 minute rant. I was so stunned, shocked and hurt. I may not tell her until I start showing- and since I am very fluffy that may not be until I go into labour!

KP - any positive is a positive no matter how faint! My line never did get dark.

Best wishes to all of you.

p.s. Memebaby, just a tiny note of clarification, it's wrinkley eggs - the OLD is implied but never written or spoken out loud. Unless we are talking about my husband.


----------



## ladysarah

Hi wrinkley eggs, thanks for your support and congratutions on your BFP - wow,wow, wow...I really hope your pregnancy goes smoothly. And well done for going for it, doctors told me at42 it was highly unlikely I would get pregnant, when my fsh was a respectable 7.2. You are right about my mum, and I should never have told her I was doing the ivf again, I stupidly felt so positive about trying again. My mum  and I used to be close, but she  wasn't supportive the times before, so i should have kept it to myself  - oh well you live and you learn... I am so curious about your story, which clinic you used, what protocol they had you on, what your husband thought of trying ivf .  I did natural,modified, it seemed like a good idea at the time... 

  I really don't know what to do now, my DP didn't want to do this last cycle and I agreed this should be the last time, I hoped I would get some sort of closure if it didn't work - not feeling it yet...  I have only admiration for the women on this site and astonishment that the success rate seems so low...

Good luck kp, I have a good feeling it is going to be a positive when you test again.

Lesley and QB you are both right to rant, I think it is part of the healing process...

Sarah x


----------



## Violet66

Wrinkley Eggs (great name!) I'm so thrilled for you - you're the 'less than one per cent' us oldies are always reading about!

Sarah - Sorry your mum is not being supportive. If treatment ever works for me then I don't plan on telling my family until I'm at least 6 months gone - just because I don't want to have to deal with all the negativity.


----------



## Queen_Bee

Good plan about not telling anyone, I meant to write that the few that knew said all the wrong things not the right things. Even my mum, bless her is so upset that she tells me the wrong thing sometimes but she is amazing. I am feeling sad but less hopeless today and I am starting to catch up with other problems like my financial situation. 
I had money saved up for 3 months but just got a tax bill which means I only have money saved up for one month so I am starting to panic. I have money for the next cycle should we do it but not living money so I am now stressed about that...I freelance and if I don't go and find work I don't get it and since Jan it has been such a roller coaster that I haven't been myself and this is reflected in my work situation. I am sure it will work itself out but I just feel up against it at the moment and above all frustrated.

Oh well, I am sure things will improve...

Hope you all have a good day!

Queen Bee xx


----------



## Violet66

Queen Bee - if it helps at all you can stagger your tax payment over several months - inland revenue are fine with that.


----------



## Queen_Bee

Good plan Violet! I hadn't thought of that  

You're not going to believe this - seriously I couldn't have made it up – but I got an email the other day telling me my accountant had died! Whilst on holiday! Poor man...so I would have normally called him...but thanks for your advice!

I have been sending emails this afternoon for freelance work and I am now selling on Ebay   one foot in front of the other!

xx


----------



## LINDY15

Ladies, 
I haven't posted much on this thread and have spent the last 2 weeks or so trying to get over our latest BFN.
But I have been keeping upto date with your posts and want to say how inspirational you all are. 
It's tough when you're a little older trying to have that family you always wanted.
It's also tough when we go through so much emotions and heartache and can't tell anyone. it's a catch 22 situation when you 
probably should share with friends/family because of the stress, but then you might add the stress of them asking you about it all the time. 
We're all here for a reason, and we will get each other through this phase whatever the outcome.
and any BFP's that pop up on this thread are little bubbles of hope for the rest of us, the more the merrier!
Be good to yourselves, I am... having a twix watching wimbledon 
Lindy x


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hi Lindy 15!

I am also watching Wimbledon and eating Brazil Nuts (on a bit of a health kick!) and really looking forward to tomorrow's men's final. I am also finding it hard after my negative, especially as I has 2 good blasts so I am not sure what went wrong...anyway, life goes on and like you said there is still hope! We're all helping each other on this board and it's really great.

Hope you feel better soon

Queen Bee xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi Lindy, good lass a treat does you good now and again.  I too am trying to get over my BFN and the girls on here have helped me get through it.  Lets hope we will soon be celebrating BFPs       !        xx


----------



## urbangirl

Hello ladies, I’ve been so busy haven’t been able to contribute.  

Angein Paris there are two different measruements for AMH so make sure the ranges you look at on the net correspond to the one used by your testing lab.  Your amh sounds low to me, I would keep your eye on it and not waste time.  

KlingonPrincess, a line is a line, that’s it, I am sure this is a positive for you, I hope it thrives, please relax!  When I had a line it was so faint I thought it must be from on the other side of the stick.

QB the money thing- I’m sure we can all relate there, I just don’t have anything left to sell.  Your dh sounds such a darling by the way!  When things don’t work out for me mine just says “Maybe it wasn’t meant to be” which just makes me want to      

Lesley, hope you can cope with the consult, it’s all information and that’s what we need to progress. Drugs are a truly extortionate cost, try shopping around, ASDA are a little bit cheaper than a regular pharmacist.

Meme- how’s it going with your little positive?

Hi to everyone else, can't keep up!!


----------



## Klingon Princess

Morning girls... its a little good news from me.  clear blue digital says Pregnant 1-2
so now the real 2ww begins for me, the effort to get to 6 weeks without miscarrying again.  Its something I have to think about as with 4 pregnancies all ending at 5 weeks, its a very real possibility. I'm not being pessimistic, just realistic.


----------



## Kuki2010

KP,
What a wonderful news!!!!! 
I am sure it will be fine this time.. It was double donor. Will be double Lucky!!!   

Delighted with your news!!!!

Kukixxx


----------



## Violet66

Congrats KP - hope the blood test brings some good numbers for you.


----------



## LINDY15

Congrats KP !!
nothing wrong with being realistic but make sure you enjoy every day of being pregnant and just be content.
good luck in the blood tests
Lindy x


----------



## urbangirl

KP, have you asked to be referred to a miscarriage clinic?  I know the fear of miscarriage is very real and they should be able to advise you and do some testing.  Or are you under the care of an immunes specialist?  I hope you can get some reassurance and enjoy these early weeks.  Big congrats!


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hello ladies,

KP just wanted to say good luck! You seem to be very level headed about this and often it's the best way! I'll be praying for you to make it past 5 weeks  

Queen Bee xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Aw KP thats fabulous, some good news to cheer us up, I am sure you will be Ok this time  

AFM missed my consultant appointment because I woke up with another migraine and couldn't see    

Hope everyone is ok Meme where have you gone?  xxx


----------



## Queen_Bee

Oh Lesley I hope you feel better soon  

xxx


----------



## deblovescats

Hi everyone
Not been on for a while - forgot my password - had other things on my mind!
Sorry to hear your news lesleylupin, fingers crossed KP.
Just a query for everyone - got my baseline scan tomorrow, finished DR with microgynon on wed, but AF must have missed the train - not arrived yet! Will this be a problem, does anyone know? Will this have an impact on starting ET?
As you can see - this is my first attempt! 
Been watching Andy Murray - bad luck for him!
Deb


----------



## memebaby

Hello all

first of all......KP.wow, congrats. I was gutted to read your first postl saying BFN and then yahey !!!!!!!!!!!!. I feel for you in this next phase. I have never experienced a miscarriage so couldnt begin to  know how you feel but the 2ww feels like torment and then if you have the joy of a bfp its on to the next 2 or 3 or 4 ww which almost feels worse and boy does time go slow. I pray you get the success you deserve and send all good wishes. Im sorry but you have got to get a break here. 

Dear wrinkly eggs...........im so sorry for inserting the word old in your name !!!!!!!  In my defence I think the last year of having it drummed into me at every opportunity that I am old to be doing this must have stuck in my head . Your eggs are clearly top drawer. 

Lesley ...sorry to hear about these migraines. No worries re your missed consultants appointment. You can get another one pretty quickly I should imagine. I do remember after my first IUI treatment (so the 1st time id ever had menopur etc) i had a few weeks of awful headaches. I am convinced its the aftereffects of the drugs. I hope they go away soon. I do hope your next consult clarifies some of your concerns and that you come out of it fighting fit and ready to saddle up and get back on that horse. You have so many good things going for you and a great brother to boot. Looking forward to hearing your updates and cheering on your next treatment.  Where do you go for treatment by the way. Are you London based.

Queen Bee...........how are you feeling lovely. Have you any tentative next steps . Hope you are feeling better.   

Debs..........Im really not sure about the af point. I think you do have to have had a bleed but it might be different when you down reg with microgynon as opposed to buserelin like I did. Hope it goes well tomorrow.

Hello to Ange. Bet youve googled "amh" levels to death. even if it is low clinics have protocols to suit it and you produced a good enough amount of eggs last time. SO keep the faith.

AFM............basically not been feeling too well. Lots of nausea and extreme tiredness. Im not moaning , how could I,  but I certainly would not describe myself as blooming. I think you just feel that sense of constant unease about early miscarriage. Im not saying im not enjoying being pregnant, of course I am but id almost say that the first few wks after bfp are worse than the 2ww for fear of the wheel coming off.  

To all of you dear friends on this thread I hope with all my heart that in due course you will get the BFP's you deserve. This road is not over yet and basic maths and stats says there must be more BFP's ahead. Stay strong

love to all

meme


----------



## wishforamiracle

Hello ladies
                Just had a few days away and boy was it needed..... i've come back and read all your posts ...... Congratulations KP yayyyyyyy !!!! i really hope the medical team take a good hard look at you during this important time and its crazy right a BFP and then more worry.... you'd think we'd allow ourselves a break......Lesley QB and all you other lovely ladies i do hope you are all having a good day and one day closer to the next cycle or 2ww or BFP ...as for myself i have more bloods tomorrow and and a scan as always abit worried as have always  been told 50/50 chance as my hcg is so low so fingers crossed..... and meme hope you are grinning with every nausea wave and as far as some friends/family can be nuts with  their opinions ...... i have one friend who whilst never had to do any tx was a rock the others really didnt have a clue...  and sorry to anyone i've missed .... cheering you guys on xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi Girls Xx

Meme I am in Middlesbrough so I go to the James Cook Hospital, I have another appointment for this Friday if I can manage not to trip out.  Sorry you are not feeling so good, you can blame your DP for that cos the sickness bit is caused by the male genes    Are you mega excited then?  Are you hoping for a boy or a girl, any names thought of?  Come on girl dish all the news.  Its your scan shortly isn't it?

WFAM good luck for your scan tomorrow I am sure everything will be fine, we will all be thinking about  you   

Thanks QB might have to go back to the docs and get some stronger meds, I hate getting migraines they make me feel so ill  

Hi Debs and Ange xx    Tammy and Chandlerino are you still out there?


----------



## deblovescats

An update - I rang the clinic this morning - my scan was cancelled for today, and then would you believe it, this afternoon AF arrived on a later train! So I've got a scan booked tomorrow instead. The nurse was reassuring about it.
Finger crossed it'll go ok. It's just you worry when things don't go according to plan.
Good luck to everyone.
Deb


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hello everybody!
Just wanted to surface and say hi. I am feeling exhausted and still pretty low but I am going to see my dad in Madrid for the weekend.
I just spoke to him and he asked me why I am not seeing more of my pregnant sister. i tried to explained calmly that it's very hard for me at the moment and that it's nothing personal. God damn it - isn't it obvious?? Maybe not...I hope he doesn't give me a hard time about it...
Anyway, getting my haircut tomorrow - yei! I feel like when you break up with your BF and go for a crazy haircut, but I am ony having a trim  

Good luck to WFAM, Meme and KP (I think I haven't forgotten anyone!) apologies if I had, I am a bit scatty at the moment.

Hugs to all xx


----------



## deblovescats

enjoy your break Queen Bee 
how is it some people don't have awareness of what we're going through?!surely your sister will understand.
i know how you feel - i've a colleague just back from maternity leave with all the stories of sleepless nights! another colleague's also pregnant - both 3rd babies, unplanned! so hard trying to be positive around them!
i've not told anyone at work yet - can't bear the enquiries of how it's going!


----------



## deblovescats

hi
had baseline scan at LWC this afternoon - all went well - lining was 3 cm (? is it cm?) said measurement fine, so all ready to go ahead, starting oestrogen tablets today, to build up lining. Had a good view of my womb! First time for everything!
Deb


----------



## Klingon Princess

Deb, glad the scan went well, it'll be mm, not cm

queen Bee, hope your Dad proves to be more understanding than you think, parents can be just hopeless sometimes!  I love Madrid, its  gorgeous city!


----------



## LellyLupin

Have a good break QB, I can't believe your Dad asked why you aren't seeing your sister - surely its obvious!!  

Deb - its weird seeing your womb isn't it?  When I saw my scans I was really interested and I was happy there wasn't anything in there that shouldn't be.  Sounds like everything is going well for you and everything is as it should be - here goes kid good luck!!


----------



## Klingon Princess

Lesley, I had a hysteroscopy in Greece in May and they give you a DVD of the operation.  it was seriously wierd watching it!


----------



## wishforamiracle

Hi QB hope you have a good weekend away and they just dont have a clue family / or anyone not in the club... it must be very hard for you ...hopefully your sister will get thhe message and be gentle with you.... you need healing and your mojo back hope this weekend is a good kickstart for you....
    Lesley good luck with friday i was armed for my consult had a list of questions written down as i have a mind like a sieve i cant believe you have still the headaches thats so rough for you....DLC's sorry you have stress at work its a mine field when doing all this with other people .... KP its amazing you got a dvd he must have felt confident on a good job lol...i work in theatre and i never tire of seeing ops everyone is so interesting and different..... not that i'm an expert lol just the instruments and anaesthesia aid ....
          as for me had a good scan but no heartbeat at the mo so have another next week its like meme and kp say the worry with each step can be hard although ofcourse glad with each step....
    to all you other ladies hi and hope your day was good x


----------



## urbangirl

QB, I can't believe you're getting it from all sides, poor you! Even the people who love us get it totally wrong, they just can't help putting their foot in it. When i confessed to a good friend I was trying to make this work she blurted out that she'd just had an abortion! I know she really cares about me so what can you say?!!!

KlingonP- so you had the Greek hysteroscopy? Well done you, it obviously worked. I'd love to have it but am too much of a wimp, so i just had a little biopsy and I pray that that will do the trick. they just do a little scratch in what they _think_ is the implantation spot and I really    the embies find it and settle in there this time over!

Lesley, hope you're feeling better.

Good luck Debloves, are you on day 3 then?
Hi everyone!


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Hello again Klingon Princess..Its been a while..What wonderful news about your positive test. You must be over the moon. stay positive that you will get past the 5wwks and I will     that you will.

Hello to everyone else on here  I hope you all dont mind me sneaking in here when you are such an established family but feel as I am now 42 and 43 in November I might be suited to this family unit.... 

I am having my first DE IVF in Reprofit in August. I am getting a small bit worried now with the protocol that Stefen has sent me. My periods are very irregular so I could not give him an exact date of when my next period was due, only that I should come on between 30th July and 5th August. He replied saying regardless of my period to inject on 23rd July with Decapeptyl and to start taking the Progynova on 9th August. However he said if i bleed before this time then i need to take the Progynova from the day of my first bleed.To say I am     is an understatement. 

My worries are (a) how do they stop me ovaluating   (b) how can they match me up to my Donor when they cant work out my period cycle.  

As I say I am sorry for butting in but as its my first time doing DE I am feeling a bit like a fish out of water  

For everyone going through treatment, those on your 2ww and those with a positive result ALL THE VERY VERY BEST OF LUCK TO YOU ALL.......


----------



## deblovescats

thanks Klingon princess and lesley lupin - yes - here's hoping!
just started taking the progynova tablets - 2 in the morning and 2 in the evening, not sure which day it's classed as - day 1 of medication


----------



## julesbfd

Morning ladies

Don't think I have posted on this thread before.  I am on my second tx with icsi as a single lady, I have pco an eptopic in 2000, endro, no tubes etc


I had ec yesterday,last time don't remember a thing,this time painful and then don't remember,when I woke they had to give me lots of drugs as was writhing around,don't know why,ok now,just sore and resting.
Got 17 follies with 17 eggs,not bad for a 40 year old with so much wrong with me so gives us oldies hope and wasn't on a large amount of drugs.
Just had the call this morning, 16 injected,3 didn't fertilise and 5 they damaged with the needle (little bothered by this as last time only damaged 1), so 8 left still going.
Being booked in for 3 day transfer and will see then if I can go to day 5.

Right back to watching more daytume tv and recordings.

Hope everyone is doing ok

Jules


----------



## memebaby

Hi Jules and welcome

poor you for being in so much pain after ec. I felt so ok after mine i wondered if theyd actually done it. I think my consultant had the mix of sedation just right. BUT....the day after and day after that my pain and discomfort kicked in and boy was it horrid. Felt like my insides were going to drop out but it passed quickly enough.

You had a super result with your eggs. You may be down to 8 now but thats still great. You are right up there wlth LesleyLUpin who has the amh of a teenager and also produced a great amount of eggs. 

There is nothing now to be done but kick back and obsess over your little embies develpment !!!!  Hope to hear good news when you get to day 3. A blast would be great but day 2  3 transfers get the job done too. I wish you so much luck. My very good friend had ivf a couple of years ago. She was single. She had twins and has never looked back. It was tough of course but we dont go into this for an easy ride do we.

So Ill say a   for you for the next few days and send a big   if your feeling a bit anxious and tender. By the way, im 6 weeks pregnant at the ripe old age of 42 following my ivf. My dps sperm was very poor and I only got 4 fertilised eggs so keep the faith.
This is a lovely thread. At times it felt like my lifeline.

Hello Lesley, QB, Urbangirl, debs,Ange, KP, wish and Lindy. Looking forward to hearing your updates and plans. Chandlerino, how did you get on with your enquiries with Serum. How are you feeling about things.

welcome wreckedbudgie (great name!!)

AFM.............my scan has been put back until a week tomorrow due to my stupid work committments and I feel sick sick, sick. Big stabbing pain last night in left side of uterus, nearly knocked me off my feet and unnerved me greatly. .

big hug to all.


----------



## urbangirl

Welcome Wreckedbudgie, I hope someone here can shed some light on your protocol, but if not perhaps write to your consultant and let him know you don't understand the logic of it and it's stressing you out so could he explain. You are paying for your treatment so you should be able to expect to be able to understand it. For myself I just find I feel more confident about the whole thing if I know the why-fors of it all.

Hello also Julesbfd. What you say about your clinic damaging your eggs with the needle is just awful. I have heard that ICSI can cause an egg to disintegrate but _five_!!? Surely they must have realised something wasn't right after losing a couple that way. I would wonder if your clinic is just not very good at ICSI, I would be really very upset to lose any eggs in that way. If it were me I would also want an explanation of the pain. Maybe one of the follicles was in an awkward spot in the ovary and difficult to get at, they should know something anyway.

Meme, lovely to hear your update, feeling sick is probably a good sign that all is well! Maybe ladies on one of the pregnancy threads know about stabbing pains...

hi to all, again!


----------



## Queen_Bee

Welcome Jules!

Hello girls, I just wanted to check in and say hi. I am going tomorrow morning and I am really looking forward to it.
I am still undecided as to what the next step should be i.e. - give up? another round of IVF? Donor Eggs? Try to forget about it and maybe I get pregnant again naturally? Decisions, decisions...I am seeing my doctor on Monday so I am hoping he can shed some light on the issue and maybe see why he thinks it didn't work. I would think if I had 2 nice blasts my eggs are OK but maybe that doesn't mean anything...anyway my head has been going like a washing machine and I am looking forward to a break.

Oh, and I went for a haircut to cheer myself up and told him just the ends and he cut 10 cm!! I still have long hair but he's lucky I was able to walk away of the salon without screaming at him...hey maybe my hair needed a good trim but everything seems to upset me these days...I think I am a little  

Hope you all have a lovely weekend and keep up the good work!

Queen Bee x


----------



## julesbfd

Evening

memebaby - Feeling ok after ec now, just a little sore which is to be expected.
I was really happy with the amount of eggs, especially when they didn't expect very much from me.  Last time I had some good 8 cell ones at day 3 too so fingers crossed I do this time.
Congratulations to you on being pg, shows that it does happen and to keep the faith.

urbangirl - I know they say they expect to lose 10% through injecting for ICSI but five to me is alot, especially when last time it was one.  I will be asking why when I go on Friday.  I hope it is ones that would have been too weak anyway and not that it was someone who was clumsy.
They didn't say anything to show the cause of the pain and now that I am feeling much better, I am ok with it, fingers crossed, it is all worth it, just different to last time, mind you my whole tx effects have been different to last time.

Queen Bee - Thanks for the welcome and good luck for the morning.  You have to deicde what is best for you and what your heart, your body and your purse strings are saying.  You hear of lot's of people getting pregnant naturally after tx so fingers crossed, that happens for you.

Hope everyone is havign a nice evening

Jules


----------



## Queen_Bee

Thanks Jules! 
Oh fingers crossed with your eggs. This is a horrible time when you are waiting to see how they develop. I will be thinking of you and sending you good vibes  

xx


----------



## deblovescats

good evening everyone
welcome to the thread jules - well done for the eggs
good on you Queen bee for treating yourself - you need to be good to yourself while you make decisions, i was hesitant at first about donor eggs, but thought it it gives me a baby, i've come to accept it - but obviously everyone needs to see what suits them. just don't rush into any decisions
i'm feeling quite positive today - felt good that lining was right measurement, now on second day of progynova, so fingers crossed


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Thanks Memebaby and urbangirl

I have emailed Stepen as I need clarity over the process. On the General Chit chat site MissSplendit explained a few things to me which were very helpful. Only concern now is that no-one has mentioned to me having a scan to check my lining on day 12...

So more concerns  

Anyway thanks a million to everyone and good luck with your journey's...xxxx


----------



## Klingon Princess

Its over for me, chemical pregnancy.  
HCG has come back almost non existent.  Completely devastated doesnt even begin to cover it right now.


----------



## Violet66

KP, so sorry. You really have been through the wringer TTC.

A negative cycle is always devastating but when you have thrown absolutely everything at it, as you have done, then it must be harder still.  

Wish I had something positive to say. This IVF thing can be a very upsetting, unfair business at times. xx


----------



## memebaby

oh dear KP

Im sorry , from the bottom of my heart. I send you a gentle hug and wish for all the  world it wasnt so.

be kind to yourself.

xxx


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Klingon Princess- I just do not know what to say to you. I am so sorry that it has not worked out for you. Be gentle on yourself and give yourself a chance to grieve. Life is so god damn unfair at times...Sending you soft and gentle


----------



## Chandlerino

So sorry KP xxxx

Wondered if you ladies could help as not sure where to post this and def didn't have it after my last failed cycle!

I've been spotting brown gunk and pink since saturday... I had a +OPK and really bad ovulation pain on Friday. What do you think this spotting is?


----------



## bluebell1

Hi Susan


Hope you are getting FAT  

Went to see Mr A yesterday. Got a Hysteroscopy booked for August and hoping to cycle October. Not doing immunes, Mr A not sure its the way forward. he is going to monitor me on the 2ww and inject Gestone during this and check Oestrogen levels from day 4. He is VERY determind to get me pregnant!

Got the sedation to look forward to for Hysteroscopy    Bring it on

Take care Fatso     

I expect to see at least TWO in the oven  
Love Claire x


----------



## wishforamiracle

Dear KP
                I'm so very sorry to hear your news take care of yourself and thinking of you x


----------



## memebaby

Hey Claire

you took me by suprise posting on this thread. Dont know what a hysteroscopy is. What is the thinking behind it. If it involves a dose of Mr As sedation it wont be too bad (still cant believe how good that was)

It must feel good having a plan. enjoy your summer now before the fun starts. Know youve got someone rooting for you here. 

Fatso is a good word for me unfortunately its not baby related, its just me   Im looking forward to my scan a week today and dreading it a the same time. Worrying what it will show. the anxiety never ends does it.  I look forward to confirming I have one ...yes thats one... i repeat one baby doing fine !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

big hugs


----------



## deblovescats

welcome wreckedbudgie - i'm on my first cycle like you, and it's scary - great to get all this support!  good to get clarification of your protocol. i was put on microgynon when period started, then told to take it for a month then wait for bleed, was booked for baseline scan for 5 days later, i phoned clinic when AF didn't arrive, but typical arrived that afternoon so went for scan the next day. thankfully the baseline scan was 3 mm so ideal, told to start microgynon that day - 2 in morning and 2 at teatime, got scan 19th july
so sorry KP - take time to take care of yourself, rest and recover before making a decision
i really hope we get some good news on here
all take care


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Hi Deblovescats.
I wish my protocol was as clear as your's. I am starting to worry a bit now!  But I suppose Stefen know's what he is doing  
My concern is that if I had not emailed Stefen out of the blue about my next period I would not have known what to do with my meds if I had bled after I had had the Decapeptyl and before I started the estrogens on 9th Aug. It was only at this point that he told me that if I bleed before 9th I should start taking the estrogens!!! AAARRRGGGHHHH
So that is why I am getting worried   in case he is missing something else that I should know. I am finishing off my blood tests tomorrow and I need to book a scan on day 13 of next period and then that is it  

When is your treatment scheduled for? I will       that we both get the result we want. 
Sending you lots of


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  I need some help or advice pls as I just done DIUI this morning about 10.50am and yesterday I had scan which I had 3 follies 24/24/20 so done my trigger shot yesterday at 10.30am  so that 24 hour in between trigger shot and DIUI  when I ask why 24 hour when I thought 36 hour she said because my follie is bigger  It that true and she said my follies is perfect  when I tried to find out I do know some women had 34 and good pregnant and some women said 24 is too ripe  What do you think ladies.
Thank you.
Be ky7 xx


----------



## deblovescats

good luck with treatmet wreckedbudgie 
forgot to say had gonapeptyl injection on 29th june part way through DR
got lining scan on 19th july, then hopefully ET w/c 23rd July! Keeping everything crossed


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Hi Becky7,
I am not much use to you because my consultant never left me go over 18 with my follies....


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Yahoo Deblovescats...Best of luck

sending you lots and lots of


----------



## urbangirl

KP, I'm so sorry, that is terrible, terrible news.  How cruel and unfair this world is sometimes, to give hope and then snatch it away.  Let yourself be as miserable as you want for a while and indulge yourself in every way.  I wish we could all make it better somehow, but we're all here for you anyway.


----------



## CharlieClarke

Hi All

Hope I can join you.
I'm just getting over my MC at 10 weeks, first attempt at IVF, 2 implanted, lost one straight away the other had a strong heartbeat, 10 wk scan showed the other had faded away, so sad.
But, we brushed ourselves off and were getting ready to start again. They sent everything they collected off to oxford for testing as my last pregnancy 3 yrs ago had to be terminated due to Trisomy. Tests came back all clear, so happy about that. My clinic are now doing Thrombophilia testing. So if the tests come back all clear I'm starting again in about 5 wks!
Sooo nervous but excited at the same time. They are changing my protocol to short and increasing the Menopur to 450 as they want me to produce more eggs ( only 11 last time, retrieved 4, 2 fertilised, 2 put back and 2 implanted.

Wish me luck please!

And good luck to everybody else who is going through this emotional rollercoaster!


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Welcome Charlieclarke
I am new on here too.... Well that's good your tests so far are ok. So     that next round will be more successful for you. x


----------



## CharlieClarke

Thanks wreckedbudgie

Just trying to stay cool and get ready for it.

What is DE?

I must have logged off just before you replied last night, I was at work preparing to go home. That's shift work for you!


----------



## Violet66

DE = Donor eggs
OE = own eggs


----------



## CharlieClarke

Ah, Thanks for that


----------



## wishforamiracle

Hi Becky7 
              My follies were 22's 24's 18's and others  and also more importantly on your blood results (i rang hosp in a panic as a different doctor measured my follies differently) and i had 24hrs from my trigger shot before pickup..... fingers crossed all is well with you and your tx.....Welcome charlieclarke hope this tx is the perfect one...meme .a hysteroscopy is a look inside your uterus and hope all is very well with you ladies starting your treatment


----------



## LellyLupin

Hello Gorgeous Girls - wow so much has happened to you all in the last few days so I will try to catch up.

KP I am so sorry babe,  thats such a cruel result when you have the high of a positive and then the devastation of a chemical pregnancy    I hope you can pick yourself after this terrible news, we are all here if you need to talk xx

Hi to Jules, welcome and what a result with your eggs thats fabulous, I wish you much babydust xxx

Hi to Charlie and wreckedbudgie, good luck to both of you xxx

Meme or should I say Susan, hope you are doing ok and feeling less sick  

Hello to DLC, WFAM, UG , Chandlerino, Violet and everyone else xx

Well I went to see the consultant today and this is what he had to say.  All my tests were perfect, my FSH was 7.4, my womb lining was perfect, my eggs were Grade A, my AMH was 42.2.  He has no idea why I didn't fall pregnant, the only thing he can put it down to is my age.   His advice was mixed because he said he was stuck between a rock and a hard place (his words).    If he looked at my results and didn't know my age he would say try again, however the fact that I was born in 1967 should make it very unlikely I would fall pregnant.  He suggested DE but what I don't understand is - if my own eggs were Grade A - what  difference would it make putting someone elses eggs in me as I would still have my 45 year old body wouldn't I? 

So I am confused.  He said he couldn't say give up as hand on heart my results are so good, but he would recommend DE, however if I decided to try again with my own eggs he would definitely treat me - WTF?    I said were my eggs good for someone my age or good in general, and he said they were Grade A whether I was 25 or 45 and you couldn't get any better.  He also said he thought on a different day I could have got pregnant and it was just bad luck I didn't.    He said at my age I shouldn't have produced so many eggs and any I did produce should have been low quality so I was a bit of a puzzle.  He couldn't give me any percentages as my age skewed the calculation.  So my lovely ladies what do you make of that because my head is spinning?

Oh and he said I did hyperstimulate which explains the 55 follies - I knew it!!


----------



## CharlieClarke

Hi Lesleylupin and good morning to everybody else!

That does sound confusing, I wish I could offer advise but im still a novice at this ivf game.

Have you asked Agate? She has so much knowledge and may have advise on which way to go.

Good Luck

xxx


----------



## Violet66

Lesley - i understand your confusion. I do think sometimes you just have to treat IVF as a numbers game. Some are lucky enough to get pregnant first go, the overwhelming majority will get pregnant in three cycles......and then there are those unlucky few for whom it takes 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, or 10 attempts.

No matter how good the egg quality there's always at least a 40 per cent chance of failure on any cycle - that's a pretty significant number. Just stacks the odds more in your favour next time though!


----------



## Klingon Princess

Feeling so confused at the moment.  Wont have my hcg result until monday, but tested again today and clear blue digital still registers pregnant 1-2.  Its been saying that for a week now.  DH is convinced that everything is going to be ok, that Ive got a slow starter, but i cant see how its possible, much as I admit I am still harbouring a sneaky hope that the blood test was wrong. In honesty I think one embie has tried to implant, put out some hcg and then stopped.  What I dont understand is why my hcg isnt dropping below what the test can detect.

Hope you are all having a better weekend than me


----------



## Violet66

KP - i do think the tests can detect very very small amounts of HCG - when i tested I could see the faintest of faint lines and my HCG was probably never higher than 10


----------



## deblovescats

i know how confusing it is lesley lupin  - i'm going through DE as i'm wanting to get as high odds as possible - i was born 1967 like you - got ET (fingers crossed) w/c 23rd July, so hoping transfer goes well. Consultant said good odds of getting pregnant with DE so going to give it a go. 
maybe it was just bad luck for you
my thoughts with you whatever decision you make


----------



## wishforamiracle

Gosh Lesley 
                  That sounds like a mind spin .... basically he's saying its just bad luck.... i dont know why he wants to jump to DE..... 1 of my icsi's didnt work.... i went for a consult before i got the blood result he looked at my photo of my embies my hormones and said ofcourse it has worked ...then i got the blood results two hours later confirming what i thought so it really is a lotto in my head...... hope you are able to reach a decision without your brain frying..... 
      KP  gosh thats really hard...some tests are very sensitive ..... wish i could say something to make you feel better ...   'S


----------



## urbangirl

KP, how dreadful for you, I hope you can get a definitive answer on Monday.  You just can't do anything about it right now so try to put it out of your mind.  Easier said than done, I know.

LesleyL, that’s really interesting what your consultant said about grade 1’s begin grade 1’s whatever your age.  My consultant suggested to me after my negative that my grade 1’s weren’t the same as a 30year old’s, so it just goes to show they’re all feeling around in the dark, there is so much consultants don’t know- especially about implantation, it’s a very grey area.  It’s the one thing that really defeats us here, no one knows what to do about it.  Though all consultants seem to agree that egg quality is the number one factor in success.  But then again, plenty of women with poor quality embryos get pregnant too, so who knows!!  There could be so many reasons for your tx not working, if you’re been ttc for 5 years that would suggest there is an unknown infertility issue there, but the trouble is with us over-40’s is we don’t have the years it can take to find these things out.  Some women go down the immunes route, but that’s very costly.  You had to deal with MF as well, didn’t you? and I’ve been seeing here and there more and more about the male side of things having much more impact on tx success than was previously thought.  Has your DH had a DNA fragmentation test?  With ICSI they can only pick out the best looking sperm, they can’t know how good the DNA is inside.  Basically it comes down to persistence and finance how far you want to go with IVF.  I’ve carried on because I am sure my failures aren’t down to my eggs so I feel it’s worth carrying on looking for answers.  Personally I think your clinic could have got more out of you though in terms of the number of quality embryos, considering the material they were working with!    maybe on a second go they will change some things and you could end up with a decent number to freeze which would make a second cycle more worthwhile.  Sorry, long post, it just got me thinking… 

CharlieCLark, that’s amazing that you can pick yourself up so quickly to try again.  11 eggs/ follicles sounds really good to me – how many do they expect you to produce!


----------



## Kuki2010

KP,
I had similiar situation when I had a sac but no baby in it.. Did you have a scan? And HCG does not leave till M/c happens. 
I am so very sorry...    
Relaying HCG numbers can be very misleading.. I had another occasion. Everything was perfect right from the start. Doubling.. HB at 5+3.. But I still m/c'ed.. By 6+3 my doctor in Turkey said the pregnancy will end as the baby was far too small for its age.. But the numbers were perfect all the way till I m/c it at 8+2...
HCG is just an indication of a healthy pregnancy..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## julesbfd

Afternoon

Just been for my ET, think as I got a blastocyst last time, I was kind of expecting/hoping for one this time.
I had an early cavity, they tell me this is the stage just before blast and a morula but that they are all still doing something.
After talking to the embyologist who said to have two put back but they could offer me 3, I opted for 2 as she thought that best.
I then went into have them transferred and spoke with Mrs C who said she thought I would be ok having the three and if she thought it would be a risk, she would tell me no, so I have no 3 on board.
I don't know if this is wrong but I am feeling a little deflated, have they let me have 3 because they don't expect any of them to take? my head doesn't know what to think at the moment.

Jules


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hello Ladies,

I am just back from Madrid and wanted to check in. 
Firstly KP I am so sorry - I read your thread, you must be feeling terrible. There's nothing I can say to make you feel better
but just remember this is not the end. Big hug to you. 
Some new names in the thread welcome! Kuki, violet, charlie clarke - apologies if I have forgotten anyone!
So just to let you know I had a great time with my dad - he was fine in the end and didn't mention my sister's pregnancy too much - phew! She called and I pretended to be in the shower   wasn't up for a catch-up...
The only thing that upset me is that I spoke to my step mum who tried IVF a long time ago probably when it was fairly new. Anyway, it didn't work for her and she was telling me perhaps I should start to think that life without children isn't so bad.
I could have hit her! Talk about projecting your own stuff! I am not stupid, I realise it's not 100% but it's like telling an Olympic athlete before he is about to race that he might not win - doh! OK rant over   I know she means well

I am seeing my doctor tomorrow to find out why it didn't work. I have a long list of questions: immunes, thrombolia, fragmented DNA, DE...anyway I hope to have some information to help me. The last time I was told that it was bad luck, this time I am not accepting that as an explanation...

Anyway, I Hope you all have a good evening and I look forward to more developments!

Queen Bee xx


----------



## urbangirl

julesbfd, in the UK over-40's are offered 3 embryos to put back because it's recognised that the chances of a bfp are so much lower in this age-group, and consequently there is also a much lower possibility of multiples to worry about.  Basically more of our eggs / embryos are expected to be below par.  She won't have suggested it because she thought you personally didn't have much chance, it is pretty standard so don't worry, your embs are as good as anyones!

Kuki, that was such an insightful post, and you have so much knowledge and experience.  Congratulations by the way, I've been following your pregnancy and can't wait to hear when toddy finally arrives!


----------



## CharlieClarke

Hey Jules,

Don't be deflated having 3!

Be positive and think this could work!  Imagine if all 3 implated!!!!!

Get drinking your pineapple juice and eating Brazil nuts, they say it helps

Wish my clinic would put 3 back, I was told a very strict no! as both implanted last time

Good luck!


----------



## memebaby

Dear Lesley

your poor head must be reeling.  Ok heres the deal. From what I have read and what my consultant said to me Im not so sure the grade a egg of a 4o+ is the same as that of a 20+/30+. So many women in our age group have great , grade a looking eggs that divide well and are put back in at optimum time and get bfn. As I understand it an egg that looks great in its early stages may still have genetic problems that don't manifest themselves until later in the cell division process when the emby is back inside us and we cant see what is going on. That I think is the whole point of the problems with older eggs, they have the capacity to have more wrong with them that even embryologists cant see at the outset. Whereas with donor eggs from say a 26 year old that appear grade a have got a much higher likelihood of staying the course , if you know what I mean.

Again as I undestand it FSH results and amh results are  a great predictor for good egg quantity or reserve  but not necessarily egg quality. That being said Im sure statisitcs show that over 40's with good fsh and amh levels will have greater success at IVF so there must be some corelation.

You spent  yrs ttc BUT you had sperm antibodies issues of which you  were unaware. Having that too with my DP that may so very likely be a key reason why you did not conceived naturally rather than anything to do with your eggs.

I am drawn to wishforamiracles comment about it being a numbers game. Our tendancy is to think that if we have 2 great embies put back with all conditions looking good that if it doesnt work there must be some undiscovered problem but quite simply there may be none and you were just plain old unlucky.

UrbanGirl is spot on. In an ideal world there are a million great tests you could have to see if there are any hidden probs but that all comes down to money, inclination and to a certain extent time. 

All I can say is what I would do if I were you. If I had the money I would not hesitate to try again straight away. I think you have a fantastic chance of getting bfp but it might take the next go, god forbid even another.  Donor eggs is such a personal issue. Without a doubt had I have had the money and my own egg IVF had failed and i'd had a dp who would have supported me, I would have had a go with donor eggs. But not everyone feels the same. Plus its  a lot more money. MAybe file DE in memory plus for a while because you could always revisit that issue later on.

Lesley, I dont know you but the tone of some of your posts suggests to me that you are not ready to give up. You seem a strong lady. Ask yourself the question...............if I didnt try again would I be ok with that in years to come or would I always be kicking myself that i didnt give it another shot.

I send you gentle hugs as you wrestle with these big decisions.


----------



## memebaby

ooops sorry it was violet 66's comment about it being a numbers game  not Wish's. Sorry !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## julesbfd

Thanks urbangirl and charlieclarke

I think it was the thought, getting my hopes up too much that I would get a blastocyst.  I don't know what an early cavity is, they said before blast, is it nearly there, then a morula and then nearly a morula.
I had gone thinking I would have a fight on my hands to get them to put 2 in, never mind offer 3.  I realise that it is due to me being 40.
I also think that the fact that they damaged 5 whilst doing ICSI which was over 30% of the eggs I got, last time they damaged 1.  It makes me question whether they damaged my best ones and they would have been the ones to reach blast.
I need to now get my head round it, up to today I have been very chilled and positive and then I have lost it today.  
Charlieclarke, sorry to read your experience and fingers crossed, it wil be second time lucky for you, fingers and toes crossed.

So time to pick myself up and think myself lucky that I had some eggs to put back.

Thinking of you all

Jules


----------



## wishforamiracle

hi ladies
            Jules don't be down hearted i had embies put back at 3 days and two treatments worked ...they don't have to be blasto's...it really depends on the train of thought of each hospital.... i had only two put back the 1st time and i got my DD,this time i had three(i thought i had won the lotto,(no frosties each time) i think there is a chance of embies looking good and them not making it .... mother nature just stops if the embi isnt growing perfectly and with our age there is a higher chance of that..... 3 put back gives you a greater chance of it working ..i had a late implantation so i think my slower cell embi worked..... (fingers crossed all being well) ......    to you and in my heart of hearts i hope you get your BFP
            Hi QB great you had a good weekend i know your stepmum meant well but its not the best thing to hear ...honestly..... hope you get good answers at your consultation.. 
          to all you other lovely ladies i wish you a good night .......


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hello!

Thanks WFAM. The meeting went well, we basically did some immune blood tests and some sperm fragmentation tests and some chromosome tests (blood test I think that's what it was!) It covers pretty much all basis for issues other than egg quality. He was upset it didn't work and said that the embryos couldn't have been mush better in quality, but that sometimes it looks good but after 40 (the dreaded 40!) they often look good and then fail to implant so he suspects that it's the quality that means they don't implant. He said he thought we should try again and then revisit the situation. I think that is what I will do but I am still trying to take it all in! I am interested to see what the tests come back with!

Anyway off to meditation this evening - it's the last week in the course! Can't believe how quick it has gone. I hope it helps me relax and if I learn any great tips I will post them on here  

QB xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Hello to WFAM, UG, Violet, Kuki, Charlie, Meme, Debs, KP and thanks for your support and advice.  I have read all your posts and decided to try again, I am going to ring my consultant tomorrow.  On the subject of sperm fragmentation, as my DP already has two kids does that mean he won't have it or does having a vascetomy reversal cause it?  Is it worth me having him tested  

QB glad you had a good time, don't think too badly of your Step-Mum I think she was just trying to, in a clumsy way, make you see that if it doesn't work there is still a different life out there.  I've had it said to me and also 'but you're a great step-mum', its meant to make you feel better, but it makes it worse because you feel written off.  She does mean well as you said.  

Jules having 3 to put back in is fabulous, you should be on cloud nine not feeling down.  Cheer up girlie you are now PUPO    xxx


----------



## deblovescats

hi to you too lesleylupin
hi everyone - tension building up now, got my lining scan on thursday so getting more nervous - you seem to wait ages then when it's time, you're on tenterhooks
hoping it's worked! - anyone know if oestrogen causes increase in breast size and bloating? my boobs are 2 inches bigger! is this a good size
Deb


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hi girls,
Hope you all have a good day! Debs breathe deeply   don't let that tension get the better of you!
Lesley you're right...I think I am a bit oversensitive at the moment...
x


----------



## wishforamiracle

Hi ladies 
              Well i hate to add gloom but unfortunately my 7 week scan showed an empty sac.... i had 7 wonderful weeks and i think you lesley(i'm not sure) said a lovely quote  about lifes ups and downs and in the end ... life goes on.... i feel alittle heartbroken and sorry to add to the negative statistics and not sure where to go from here... we shortly move to the US and you know how much tx's cost there...not sure my DH is up for that .... anyway its been wonderful being on this site getting to know all you lovely ladies... thankyou for being there it made this tx so much more bareable ..the very best of luck to all
                        Rachal xxx


----------



## Violet66

Rachal - sorry to hear this. what a blow after having all the hope of the rising HCG numbers 
lots of women in the US travel to Spain, Greece, Czech Republic for treatmen as it's still much cheaper even allowing for flights and accommodation.


----------



## Queen_Bee

WFAM,

I had a blighted ovum also and it's the most heartbroken I have ever felt. I send you a HUGE hug and I know you can get through this. Besides you have all of us here to help. 
The quote that helps me (I think it's from a film) is that everything will be OK in the end, and if it's not OK it's not the end. There are options still open to you I am sure. 

Look after yourself

QB xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Oh Rachal I am so sorry, how absolutely heartbreaking    I don't know what to say to comfort you.  You have been so supportive of us all in our disappointments, and we all were so happy for you as you so deserve to be a mum.    I am sure that once you have picked yourself up you will be in a better position to think about what to do next.  You have a big move ahead of you so one you have settled again you may decide to try again.  Thank you for being such a comfort to the rest of us in our own struggles, you are such a lovely lady xxxxx


----------



## Klingon Princess

Rachel, I am so sorry.  Ive never quite got that far but I do have a pretty good idea how you are feeling right now.


----------



## memebaby

oh wish. I am completely shocked and absolutely gutted for you, being at a very similar time frame I know how much is invested emotionally in the pregnancy albeit at an early stage. I have my 1st scan on thurs and I have been harbouring fears like this.

I wish I could make you feel better. Im so so sorry. Take care during this terribly difficult time I  hate this


----------



## wishforamiracle

THANKYOU ladies for your kindness and  support..... feel abit better than this morning... typically the meds the doctor(who was really lovely..) gave me havent worked yet... sigh may have to go back tomorrow to get more,hoping to avoid a D&C if i can help it...especially as i work with all the girls who do it..... had the odd thought of Donor sperm and a normal cycle... you can buy anything in the states and its wayyyyy cheaper than tx's not sure my DH would be up for that( i looked at it before my last treatment).... anyway its like you said Lesley i'll move, sort myself out then maybe plan B...... we dont really have the money to fly back to europe for tx's..... the main thing is is to be good to myself and heal.... so i'll be popping in from time to time to see how you ladies are doing and who knows you may see me again.....oh and Meme try not to worry i have a really good feeling about you    XXX


----------



## urbangirl

WFAM, just want to add to what all the others say / feel.  So very unfair, all our hopes get trampled, everyone gets pushed to the limit but for you and KP to have this hope and then get it snatched away is really too awful. I still don't really understand how there can be rising HCG if there is not a true pregnancy, it seems like a very cruel trick.  
Do you mean you are going to buy DS and diy or IUI?  I hope you keep in touch on these boards.

LesleyL re getting the DNA frag test done, I suppose it's only worth it if you would change things if the result was poor.  If you would carry on doing the same then maybe it wouldn't be worth the money, though the fact that your DH has two kids may not necessarily rule out a poor result.  My DP is quite a bit younger than me so I was really surprised his was so bad.  For me it was a wake-up call, I had already looked into extra techniques to deal with poor sperm because of the regular analysis result but after that I started considering going down the donor route in the near future, and I don't think that would have been an option for me otherwise.

AFM I had EC yesterday and today have 5 eggs fertilised. I don't have high hopes for this cycle though, as I've discovered, via the zillion tests I've been having, that my blood has a very high alcohol level, even though I don't even drink, and i'm sure it's going to affect things.  I read in one of my books that alcohol makes a huge difference to success.  But I decided to soldier on anyway because I can't wait 3 months to sort things out... 

Hi to everyone!!


----------



## Violet66

Urbangirl - I don't understand how you can have high alcohol levels if you don't drink?


----------



## urbangirl

Its something to do with sugar fermenting in the gut, related to IBS and all that, I've got 5 times the upper limit of blood ethanol for normal. While I've been ttc I've been having all sorts of tests done to just try and get into optimum health and I was feeling really, really below par for ages so I knew _something_ was wrong. But anyway, hopefully I can sort it out, though my gp isn't sure what to do about it yet so I'm just looking up things on the net, have to 100% give up sugar, even fruit, which is really hard.  because it's just going to ferment.


----------



## Klingon Princess

Urbangirl, thats an interesting one.... better hope you dont get stopped by the police, lol!  Seriously, giving up all fruits etc doesnt sounds like fun!


----------



## memebaby

wish.........im glad you feel a little better. At first it must be  such a  huge shock. I too do not understand how hcg rises in this situation. It is plain old cruel.

When do you move and to where in the old US of A. A big upheaval but exciting. I too will hope to hear from you with news in the time to come and hope that unless that is what you want this is not the end of your dream.  

Urban girl...............wow...did I miss something. I didnt even realise you were cycling. You are always so supportive of others and there you are embarking on the process again yourself and I didnt know to wish you luck. Anyhow, well done on the 5, great result. Whats the plan, a 3 day or try and get to blast.   from me and all good wishes.

Lesley.......happy to hear you are going again. is that straight away or are you having a little break first.

Hello to all.......... a big hug to you kp. 

AFM................had my first big scare this morning. woke up with a very strange feeling down below and not a good feeling. It gradually intensified and had me doubled over at times. I just kept thinking go away, go away..........and after half an hour it did but it was not nice at all.........im too scared to ask my doctor. I figure theres nothing they can do about anything anyway.and so in typical me fashion I have ignored it. No bleeding . I'll take that for now and hope it was nothing  

love  SUsan


----------



## LellyLupin

Wow Urban Girl you are a dark horse    I didn't know you were cycling either!  Well done on your 5 eggs and lots of   to you.  I couldn't give up fruit either and if you have to give up sugar altogether what on earth are you surviving on because it seems to be in everything?

Wow MemeSusan are you sure you should just ignore it?  I hope its just the baby settling in and nothing serious, you have to keep this baby we are having too much bad news babywise.   Anyway as WFAM says I too have a good feeling about your pregnancy, your baby is going to make it I just know it.  How has DP been about it all, I hope he is looking after you. xx

Hello everyone else xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Oh Meme forgot to answer your question.  Straight away I am too old to wait    every second counts at 45.


----------



## deblovescats

so sorry rachel - it must be heart breaking for you
hope the move to USA goes well - then you can see what to do
just on countdown now - scan 19th


----------



## urbangirl

Meme, I would call the 24 hour NHS line & just tell them your symptoms.  Maybe you can have some acupuncture tomorrow or something, they can do some points to support the foetus.  I'm sure it's okay but that is scary, I was too terrified to even cough when I was last pregnant.  Try posting on one of the pregnant ladies threads, someone there will probably have had somethign similar

TBH I hadn't even been thinking about this tx, just inject&go, because really stressing how I was going to pay for it all.  The bank said they'd give me a 12k loan, and when I went back to officially ask for it there'd been yet another drama in Europe & they said they couldn't give me even £1!    I was totally  relying on  it & I've banked with them for 20 years so I was really    & so stressed, but I applied for one online and I got 10k!!  I couldn't believe it!  I only found out a couple of days ago.  I did slightly embellish some details about my situation, but I got it & it's in the bank & they can't take it back now!   So some things are working out.  I am going for blasts this time, so not sure how many i will end up with on the day....


----------



## Hanny

Dear all,

Is it OK to join? This is my first ever IVF (well, first ever treatment of any kind) and I've been following this thread and there is such great support and info on here. I feel like I'm learning stuff you don't learn from the clinics/docs.  Anyway I've been doing stims for over a week (Menopur), having lots of fun injecting (and crying) and have second scan at clinic tomorrow. The first seemed to be 'acceptable' but I'm not really on the ball and just nod along with what they tell me - wish I could more more proactive but there are so many possibilities and 'what ifs' to contend with I've become a bit passive!

Thanks for listening x


----------



## deblovescats

greetings hanny 
i've found the thread useful - it's my first time as well - got a lining scan on thurs  - fingers crossed
good luck


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi Hanny welcome to the fold    Sometimes its best just to go with the flow and not know too much, it won't be long before you are up to speed.  xx


----------



## Hanny

Thanks both, for the reassurance!

Good luck for Thurs, deblovescats


----------



## Coolish

Hey Hanny,

Welcome - I've only just joined this and I had my first IVF last year. I know exactly what you mean by not being on the ball - you find yourself just nodding and agreeing with what is said. I found out more from looking through these sort of forums than from doctors. It's not that I was afraid to ask - more that I didn't know what to ask!


----------



## wishforamiracle

wishforamiracle said:


> THANKYOU ladies for your kindness and support..... feel abit better than this morning... typically the meds the doctor(who was really lovely..) gave me havent worked yet... sigh may have to go back tomorrow to get more,hoping to avoid a D&C if i can help it...especially as i work with all the girls who do it..... had the odd thought of Donor sperm and a normal cycle... you can buy anything in the states and its wayyyyy cheaper than tx's not sure my DH would be up for that( i looked at it before my last treatment).... anyway its like you said Lesley i'll move, sort myself out then maybe plan B...... we dont really have the money to fly back to europe for tx's..... the main thing is is to be good to myself and heal.... so i'll be popping in from time to time to see how you ladies are doing and who knows you may see me again.....oh and Meme try not to worry i have a really good feeling about you  XXX


meme we are off to Missouri it sounds nice there.... my DH is in the military..... and for who asked me about DS i may do the DIY it'd be a lot cheaper than iui .... but then again i may bottle out or my DH maybe completely against it.... the positive about my story that my mc was early i guess.... and i'm hoping my sadness will pass... its funny after my mammoth 7yr journey i never thought i'd mc all other options were thought about..... so take care ladies and good luck to all you ladies going for gold


----------



## mejulie40

Hi ladies,

I have just started stims on my 3rd cycle & really need some buddies to keep me sane 
having hard time with meds, flu like symptoms with terrible headaches but if i get that magical bfp it will all be worth it. 
i too get stressed out with dh attitude to drinking, he works in the city & has to take clients out most weeks to eat/drink i just dont understand why he can't make an excuse he is on meds or something its only for a few weeks & could make a difference to the outcome. aaarrghh...i could thump him sometimes as he makes ME feel i'm nagging him! Ok feel better now lol...

lots luv, hugs & babydust to us all xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Mejuile40  I think lot of women relate to that  bleedy men's drinking during our treatment and 2 ww  they don't seem to understand  but what I have learn is  ok if you drink then I will drink and my DP hate it so he had cut down for me only during the 2ww  maybe worth a try eh lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Queen_Bee

Welcome Hanni!
Good to have you on board. Hello everyone else! I can't keep up anymore so many new names  
I saw my counsellor today and she was lovely. She told me that she was convinced I would have a family because of my tenacity and open mindedness. I told her I was thinking of DE although my embryos looked very good, and she said it's good to have a plan B and start to see if it's something that sits comfortably with me. 
Other than that I don't really have much in the way of news. I am thinking we will do another cycle in August but I am not 100% yet as I still feel very frazzled from the failure. 
Hope you're all having a good day and Wish I am pleased you 're feeling better. It's great to see you look at the positives like the fact that it was early - that's a huge step forward. I believe everything happens for a reason. Even thought at the time it doesn't make sense it always does when you look back...

Queen Bee x


----------



## Mish3434

WFAM, I'm so sorry to see your sad news     I hate this IF journey it seems so cruel to take it away after all you have gone through    .  I  hope your move to the states goes well and that you get your miracle xxxx


----------



## Hanny

Thanks all for your welcomes! 

I had my second scan (i.e. after taking Menopur etc for 9 days) and lo and behold they want to do the egg collection this Friday. I'm amazed I thought I'd be up to the max amount of days before anything happened. So suddenly it's REALLY real. I've got to do the hcg in half an hour, have set my alarm clock because I'm a terrible timekeeper even for something like this.  I've got 9 follicles all about 14-19 which they seem happy with...

My main question tonight though is - sedation or anaesthetic? Sedation seems to be more the routine at this clinic and that's my gut feeling too, but am I being naive? Is it actually quite painful? Is it better to be zonked out? What are people's experiences? I'm sorry, I'm sure this has been discussed many times before, but any advice or thoughts would be welcome!

Thanks, luck and  to all, so pleased I found FF...


----------



## urbangirl

Hanny, welcome!
Re EC, just my opinion, is that full anaesthesia is a bit drastic for this type of procedure, which is actually quite minor.  Don't know how the others feel about it.......


----------



## Hanny

Thanks that's just what I needed to hear - I just got myself in a quandry reading their paperwork - which always includes a worst case scenario I think!


----------



## beetle84

Hello Ladies - can I join you?  You seem to be a lovely and very supportive bunch.  I had EC on Monday - an amazing 19 eggies, found out yesterday 10 fertilised (6 were immature, 2 mature ones didn't fertilise, and 1 fertilised abnormally). So they have provisionally booked me in for ET tomorrow a.m.  (I am hoping that this will be moved to Sunday as would far prefer blasts but that is out of my control!).

Quick question, I'm still incredibly bloated and sore after Tuesday's EC, and very gassy!  Had alot of trapped wind (sorry TMI) which was v. painful, and still sore.  Its not worse, but its not better ... anyone know if this is normal or not! Don't really want to bother the IVF nurses!

Thanks so much and good luck to you all!  xx


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hi Beetle 84 welcome 
I was like a balloon after EC so I think it's completely normal. My IVF didn't work and it's only two weeks later that I feel back to normal from all the meds so I wouldn't worry one bit!
Keep drinking plenty of water...as I am sure you already know...

Hanny - I am not sure if this comes to late. I would opt for sedation, but at The Lister they gave me anaesthetic which I hate because it makes me really depressed for a few days after, but my first cycle was in a different clinic and sedation was plenty! Good Luck!!!!!

Queen Bee xx


----------



## urbangirl

Beetle84, I had this as well, my stomach was like a balloon after EC, it's only just gone back down to normal now.  I don't know where all that wind comes from....!!! But at least you're not the only one!


----------



## urbangirl

Forgot to say- what an amazing result, lucky you.  I hope you get some good morulas for tomorrow, I am at exactly the same stage as you.  Will they let you try to go to blast if they seem to be growing okay?  I think clinics are quite conservative on the first IVF, because of our age they seem to worry more about losing embryos as the days go by.


----------



## Queen_Bee

Good luck girls! 

Urban girl, I insisted to wait until day 5 when they called to tell me for a day 3 transfer. I had 3 embryos so I could have them all back if I wanted so there was no need to wait.

I just wanted to know if they were going to make it to blast or not,  to have more information should it fail and I also wanted to avoid 2 weeks if I knew if wasn't happening.  

I believe that if they don't make it in the lab they won't make it in your body, but it's a personal belief and a very important decision only each of us can make for ourselves. But that was just my experience. I am pleased I waited because now I know we can produce excellent blasts...even though it didn't implant  

Good luck! 

QB xx


----------



## deblovescats

hi girls - hope you're all having a relaxing evening! 
wanted to update you on my news
went for lining scan - all well - nurse said it was all ready to go (forgot to ask measurement) - stunned really, just need to keep on with progynova till donor's egg collection - she has a scan tomorrow so will hear from clinic then for ET date - will check measurement then
all a bit scary really, was expecting them to say lining was too thin!
Deb


----------



## LellyLupin

OOoo lots of newbies, hello girls  

Hanny I would go for sedation, even though mine was painful cos I had 55 follies to collect I would still opt for sedation.

Well done Debs its all clicking into place for you now - good luck  

Beetle I ballooned like you wouldn't believe and my DP said I changed shape.  I couldn't get my jeans fastened and felt like a beached whale - its perfectly normal so don't worry.  Well done on so may eggs - you go girl   

Hi Jules, Julie and Becky xx

AFM I am booked in for my second ivf in September (second and last!)


----------



## urbangirl

QB I think it was very brave of you to stand your ground and get what you felt was best for you.  For my first IVF I didn't even know what a blastocyst was!

Beetle84, how are your embies getting on?  I have 3-4 that the embryologist said she thinks will def make it to blast and one that she's not sure about yet.  I'm just relieved that I haven't lost any yet.  

LesleyL, good for you taking the plunge again, I'm sure there's a baby waiting for you at the end, it was just very bad luck. There's a thing by Agate, must be in immunes called something like 'why didn't my IVF work', it's about 10 pages long of stuff to consider, ask about, try out, improve.  In two months you'll surely be able to get into perfect condition for your next try.  I will look for it and post the proper name, I have it printed out but can't remember what it's proper title is, anyone know?

AFM- tried intralipids for the very first time, it's so expensive so I flaming well hope it does the trick.  £90 for a bag of egg-white??  No matter how you dress it up it's an almighty rip-off!!


----------



## BECKY7

Hey urban girl  could you not get it from your GP  as I know someone did for 10 bag for £7.40  as I didn't know GP do intralipid  also go to Verona hall as she must cheaper then any of the clinic.
Be ky7 xx


----------



## Queen_Bee

Lesley good luck in September - great news! And this gives you some time to get strong emotionally and physically too. Supplements, etc- go girl! I read that long document from Agate also and it was what prompted em to have my inmunes done. I still don't have the results but either way I am glad to have done it as the more information the better as far as I am concerned...

Urban Girl you made me laugh I feel like I know so much that I was explaining something to my mum and she started smiling and told me to write a book about the subject!   And good luck with those blasts! 
Debs - this is sounding very exciting fingers crossed for you...this could be it!

I am struggling today, it's my mum's birthday dinner tomorrow and I have decided I am not going because my pregnant sister will be there and I just find the whole situation too stressful. I spoke to my sister to tell her and she was really sweet - she also did IVF and completely gets where I am so she told me to look after myself. The timing really upsets me but that's life I suppose! I might go down to see my mum and give her my card and present and then go out with my DP. I wish I was stronger but right now I am not so as long as nobody thinks it's personal it's fine. Anyway, sending you all positive vibes!!    

QB xx


----------



## deblovescats

thanks lesleylupin and Queen Bee 
good on you lesleyl - going for it in sept - keeping everything crossed
I really feel for you Queen Bee - you do what you have to do, be good to yourself
got a call from clinic today - they're going to get my donor in for another scan monday and hoping to do EC Wed! Can't believe it, hopefully its all going to plan. 
Does EC count as day one when working out what stage the embries are at?
Deb


----------



## Klingon Princess

Debs, EC is day 0 - good luck for your donor's EC, you'll be Pupo soon!

QB, I'm so glad your sister understands, that must take just a little of the stress away, it would be awful if infertility were to drive you apart.  

Its so hard isnt it! Our god-daughter is pregnant, shes 20 years younger than me and shes so excited, its all she talks about.  My DH is really close to her, he is pretty much a father to her as her own dad wantd nothing to do with her as a kid, so it's almost like he is becoming a grandad without my ever having even been a mother!

Lesley, yes Agate's guide is well worth reading! She is very good about answering questions as well!  glad to hear you'll be cycling again!  We may end us as cycle buddies, I know I'm cycling sometime in september although we may wait until october.

Urban girl, where are you getting your intralipids from?  they are only £13 a bag from Rigcharm.... admittedly the administering thats expensive.  The cheapest option, if you can get to London is to go to see Verona Hall... she charges £100 but you supply the intralipds... dont bother buying needles and kits if you go to her, she uses her own.


----------



## LellyLupin

Thanks for all the positive comments girls    I have started my kickboxing training again and eating really healthily so I will be superfit for my very last attempt.  DP will be back on vitamins and off wine and under strict instructions to eat as healthily as possible.  I am not telling anyone this time only you girls and obviously my lovely brother (as he is putting up the cash).  If I don't get my twin girls this time it was never meant to be!

UG what do intralipids do?  My DP and I were just discussing what a rip off all these things are, and saying ivf costs should be reduced.  Its like weddings put the word wedding in front of cake, flowers etc and the price goes up 800%! 

OH QB its such a shame you can't share your sisters experience, she must be so sad its making you so upset.  I really feel for you sweetheart    You are doing the right thing keeping your distance, you have to look after yourself emotionally and stay as strong as you can.  Its such a draining experience for all of us. xx

OOoo  Debs its all getting close now are you excited?  Have they said if you are getting 3 day or 5 day embies put in?

KP yes I would love to be your cycling buddy xx.  I am not looking forward to being bloated and spotty again, but I want to get on with things and then if it doesn't work get off this merry-go-round and throw myself into other things xx


----------



## Klingon Princess

Lesley, intralipids are a treatment for innume problems... specifically high natural killer cells... no-one is quiet sure how or why it works, but for some reason, the intralipids seem to bring the NK cells back down to an acceptale level and hopefully in doing so, mean the NK cells can't attack the embryos.  In my case, my NKs were found to be twice as many and wtice as strong as they should be so without immune treatment I never stood a chance.

OW!!!! I would really like the cramping to stop please!  Times like this i think it must be so nice to be male!  I hate AF!  and... (TMI warning) theres so much membrane and clotty stuff its silly, I mean, how big can the uterus be?  Ive lost enough membrane in one day to line it at least ten times over!


----------



## deblovescats

i'm trying to relax this weekend and waiting for the call monday
i think the intention is to put a day 5 back, but will see how they develop!
at least today i've got other things to occupy me - my mother has developed wet macular degenertaion in her left eye which can cause central vision loss (thankfully her right eye's ok) so she's having injections in her eye (ouch!) and i'm taking her today for her treatment as obviously she can't drive!
Deb


----------



## urbangirl

Hi all! I Just had transfer, two blastocysts and two almost-blastocysts and the other one is still just a morula but they seemed to think it was fine to freeze.

Thanks Becky & KP for telling me about the bags, I didn't know you could buy those separately. I paid £90 to have it put in as well, so maybe it's still a little cheaper than in the UK, but maybe they will reduce the price next time if I bring my own bag with me, I will have to ask them. Still, that means 80 quid just to put the needle in, I wish I could do it myself, there's probably a video on youtube or something! 
I will look into Verona Hall, may get it done with her for future tx if I need or if the universe shines on me and I get a positive this time .

LesleyL, I had immunes testing about a year ago but what I did this cycle is really just what people do _in case _ they have raised NK, as a prophylaxis if they don't want to pay for the tests. So I had intralipids, klexane, antibiotics and prednislone. There may be a couple of other things people have, aspirin maybe...KP knows much more about it I'm sure. It might be worth a try for you, just to 'cover all bases' so to speak

QB, I hope you have a nice alternative night out with your DH, the birthday dinner is bound to be all about your sis's pregnancy, that's so nice that she's been able to understand how difficult it is for you, a lot of family just don't get it (well, mine, anyway!)

DebLC I know it's good to take your mind off tx but perhaps not with having a family member ill!! I hope your mum gets better, poor her, injections in the eye sound horrible!

Beetle84, did you have transfer?

How is meme, waving the flag for us over-40's!


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi UG how many did you have put back in?  Thats a great result, I don't think mine got far I could olny see 4 cells.  This means you are PUPO!!!        Maybe you will be flying the next flag for us oldies xxx

Meme how are you doing?  

Hello everyone else xx


----------



## memebaby

why hello you lovley ladies

this thread just doesnt stand still. Urban girl, 4 embies back,you rock. Have everything crossed for you. injectable egg whites  the things we have to do. Take it nice and easy

QB...... i totally agree with your stance about dinner for your sister. Sometimes you just have to put your own emotions first. You sound like you have an understanding sister . It will all be fine. xxx

Hello Lesley. You are a better woman than I getting your dp off the wine. Mine never cut down.  Good luck with your preparations. 

AFM..........had my scan and there is one little baby and so far so good. Saw the hearbeat and apparantly its all going fast enough. I was dying to ask for number of bpm but restrained myself. Its this bloomin internet. we turn into mini experts and want to know everything ha ha .......but You cant change an old biddys ways  

I couldnt help but think back to my 1 emby /2 emby agonising and thanking my lucky stars I went with 2 . In my humble opinion at our age you gotta go with 2. baby resembles a kidney bean!!! next hurdle to reach is 11/12 week nuchal scan. I was absolutely terrified about this scan and what it may show. 

My nausea is awful adn shows no signs of improving yet but i know im a lucky lucky girl so enough moaning about that.

What i would really like is some buddies to join me and can think of noone I would rather have mindless pregnancy chit chat with than you guys.........so urban girl  you 1st.......im your      QB, LL De-Vi, JSW  Debs , KPyou were all with me at the start... it needs to be your time so im showing my   to BFNs.............(you gotta love these icons)

love to all 

meme


----------



## Klingon Princess

Meme, so glad the scan went well!

QB, thinking of you!

UG... well done on being PUPO!

Lesley.. hi!

AFM... period pains eased off a bit today, went out yesterday with DH to the butterfly park (god its HOT in there, lol) and then got my hair cut, nice bit of pampering... I'm thinking of getting my nails done next week, you know.... those nice gel nails with pretty patterns on them.  Its also my wedding anniversary, 12 years married today but DH is at work and its the week before payday so we are going to do something special next saturday for it.  Keeping myself as busy as possible is helping alot!  Oh and Ive lost 5lb so far this week!

Have a happy sunday everyone!


----------



## nomo_40

Hello ladies, been trying for 4.5 years and feeling like I've reached the end of the road and it's time to get on with the rest of my life. Looking for friends in the Chester area who fancy meeting up. Anyone? http://www.meetup.com/NoMos-Chester/

/links


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi MEMs thats fabulous and you got just the one that you wanted, I remember your 1 or 2 dilemma well because I had the same one.  If I manage to get more than 2 good eggs I am tempted to ask for 3 put back    Yes you need some baby buddies desperately so everyone will have to get their finger out and bloody well get on with it, me included !  Glad everything is going to plan for you sweetie.

KP congrats on your anniversary and on losing 5lbs well done girl    You do right pampering yourself it has to be done!  I fancy one of those shellac manicures that last a fortnight, I hate chipped varnish.

AFM I still haven't told DP that I have booked another ivf, the letter came yesterday and I hid it!!  I can't seem to find the 'right' moment to tell him.


----------



## memebaby

Lesley, I had to laugh. Are you my long lost twin. Booking the ivf without telling my dp and then waiting for the right time is exactly what I would do and did do in may ways. Its not sneaky, its taking control of your destiny. Your dp sounds like mine very much. He'll be fine with it at the end of the day. Presumably he knows about your brothers kind offer and is happy to go with that. 

Knowing how your other half questioned 2 embys do you think you could get him to go with 3 ? I have to say when I got my bfp I thought thats it its bound to be twins and I was kind of suprised that one hadnt made it and it goes to show that the risk of multiples with 2/3 embies is still pretty slim albeit that its still a risk. I  sense you would be very happy with twins. Im praying you get them.xx

And that baby icon doing tumbles is the best ive seen yet.


----------



## LellyLupin

Well I wouldn't say he was exactly happy with my brothers offer as we will have to pay it back eventually, because we are already in debt for the last one.  The thing is I am not getting any younger, and even my lovely brother said Lesley you've got to take this money its your last chance, you have no choice, and he is right I am nearly out of time.  I daren't even bring the subject up with DP at the moment, he just wants it all to go away. 

On the eggs front I'd just not let him come into theatre like last time, and say to my consultant just do it.  My consultant said if you put 3 in,  it doesn't make any difference to the odds of getting twins at our age as its so rare.  

I am thinking of asking my sister to come with me this time and leave DP out of it apart from the bit I need him for.  Seriously he just brings me down.  I think my DP and your DH are twins Meme


----------



## urbangirl

Hello ladies, thank you for your support LesleyL, Meme & KP.  I am trying to act like it's just a normal week at the moment because last 2ww I thought about it about a zillion times a day- and nothing!  
Meme, yes,  you have to stay with us and share!  I really hope more of us get preggers so you don't abandon us for the other threads!  

KP I envy you going to a butterfly house, I love it!  I went to one years ago and it's like being in a fairy land!  Happy anniversary! 12 years?  Wow!

LesleyL, I think everyone has issues of some sort with their DP/H's  (maybe not yours QB, yours seems to say the right thing all the time!!),  it is a good plan to perhaps not get your DP too involved.  The guys generally aren't as well informed and so it can be a real pain when they try to interfere.  Your DP would probably be freaked out you will have triplets if you mention 3 so I would keep shtmm. My DP thought women could get pregnant just from being in a public swimming pool- yes, some guys really do think it is that easy.  He did ask me what I was doing with all this once and I gave him a rundown for a solid 40 mins on it all   and that really did the trick, if he thinks i'm going to talk about it now he makes an excuse to disappear to the pub.   .  Basically, I'm just left to get on with it!  
££ is a problem, no one can deny it, but your brother is being so kind, and says wise words, i feel you will be content whatever happens, knowing you took the chance, and it is a blinking good chance!!!

xxxx


----------



## deblovescats

hi lesleylupin, KP, QB, meme and everyone else
Well D Day today - waiting for phone call from the clinic to let me know how donor's scan goes - and see if we're going for EC wed! 
it's the waiting bit that drains! - i've tried to not book in too many appointments at work this week and beginning of next as otherwise i'll have to cancel them - it's the not knowing - i like to be able to plan ahead but learning it's a waiting game
also, having to find reasons at work to book time off last minute - not that people are nosy! they're just interested in what everyone's doing
let you know later girls


----------



## Coolish

Hey Lesley - I don't think hiding the letter is sneaky. I do very similar things myself. I organise tests and timings with the clinic and then 'find the right time' to tell my other half. I don't know why, but it feels easier to try and deal with it myself and then bring him into it once things are rolling. It's not that he's against this as he's very supportive and as focused as me. It just feels easier this way. I think it what women do


----------



## Queen_Bee

Welcome nomo40,
I live in London so a bit far to meet up but welcome on the boards  
Debs I am so excited for you!! Let us know what happens next - is this your first DE IVF? (sorry if you have told us I keep losing track of where everybody is!)  
Urban Girl - my DP is not perfect by any means but he is being very supportive. I think he knows there is no point in contradicting me   
Lesley - I love your style! Dont' they say behind every great man there's an even greater woman? 
Meme fingers crossed for you the next few weeks sounds like it's all going as it should!!

Well, my weekend was really nice after all. I saw my mum in the afternoon and called my sister and had a good chat to her so everything is fine. I went to a party instead and it was full of fashion people who were up themselves (I work in fashion) but it was funny if just to laugh about it with my friends and actually feel that my life is not just a series of IVF cycles. I work from home and at the moment not doing much work because I can't seem to get my head together but it's temporary I know that.
Anyway, the sun is out and I went for a walk in Hyde Park so that's made me feel good today.

Hugs to all  

Queen Bee xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Well I told DP the news and as expected it went down like a lead balloon    I don't know which he is most bothered about, borrowing the money off my brother,  or trying again. Anyway tough I am going for it and thats that, if I didn't need his little swimmers (or rather non-swimmers)  I'd cut him out altogether  

QB I am so glad you ended up having a nice weekend and that you spoke to your sister.  Well done for being a brave girl    Life does go on after this, and I fully intend to throw myself into the horses (not literally) if this all goes pear-shaped again.  I guess we end up with a different life but not necessary a bad life, we can be selfish and spoilt and me me me!

Right with you on the organising everything yourself thing Jules, and I am definitely asking my big sis to come with me to my appointments instead of DP, seeing as though shes so excited about it.  I need someone upbeat and not someone sat there with a face like a slapped  

KP and UG I remember my one and only visit to a butterfly house.  My DP said to his 4 year old, 'look-out that giant bat is going to land on your head'  queue lots of hysterical screaming and  a sharp exit!

UG yes you are right I need to do this so I can content myself that I tried everything xx  What are you doing to distract yourself from the dreaded 2ww?


Debs any news?  I've got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## deblovescats

hi lesley lupin, QB and cooljules
update here - got the call from the clinic - donor's scan went well - all due for EC wed, going to call me on wed to let me know how many eggs
call from clinic thurs to say how embryos developing, will let me know if ET for sat (day 3) or mon (day 5) - plan to go to blast if all well
really excited now, but scared too 
my first attempt at DE/IVF  - got to start the cyclogest pessaries wed am - not looking forward to the mess!
wondered - is ET painful?
here's fingers crossed for everyone
Deb


----------



## Queen_Bee

Deb ET is painless – I didn't feel a thing!
How exciting! Let us know how you get on. Sorry to ask a million questions but I am considering DE myself - are you doing it in the UK?
Lesley DP will get his head around the news. He's probably in shock  
Urban Girl hope you're doing OK!
Meme - hello there

Hugs to all and I hope you are all having a lovely evening

QB x


----------



## LellyLupin

Debs ET is totally painless so don't worry and you get to see your eggs before they go back in which is kind of surreal xx


----------



## Coolish

Debs - I agree with Lesley, ET is painless and a bit surreal. I also found it quite fascinating and watched the screen most of the time. The nurse kept pointing out things to me. This really helped me as I was pretty nervous about the whole thing. When they had finished, they highlighted where the embies had been placed and gave us a printout. 

The worst bit is that you have to have an almost full bladder!


----------



## jules40:)x

I agree ET is painless but I got surprisingly emotional just held back the tears until I got out to the car the. Sobbed for 10 mins!  xx


----------



## beetle84

Hi ladies sorry for the commas silence - but things have been a whirlwind as my OH proposed to me over the weekend! Yay! Swoon! I'm just so excited. Our egg transfer was supposed to be on Sunday and he proposed just before we got in the car to go to hospital and then got the phone call that we had 4 at morula stage and they couldn't decide so wanted to go to a day 6 transfer! At least that meant I could have a celebratory drinkie!  Anyway ET was yesterday and of the 4 only 2 made it but have 2 on board! So hoping they everything goes OK!  Thanks for answering my questions about the post EC bloating - tummy is now much better (still huge but not painful any more)!
Sorry this post is all about me! I hope everyone is OK? X


----------



## LellyLupin

Congratulations Beetle on both fronts.   thats fabulous news and now you are PUPO!! XXXX


----------



## CharlieClarke

I agree with everyone that ET is painless and very quick.

I was just so embarrassed! Least with the collection you are knocked out.
I was just praying that I never got this really young fit guy doing it, instead I had a young fit gay guy!
When he raised the bed to his eye level I was thinking, I hope i shaved well lol.

Good luck to everyone, under a month till I start my second round of IVF, So excited!!!!


----------



## deblovescats

thanks lesleylupin, cooljules, jules and charlieclarke
congrats on the engagement beetle
great for the reassurance
getting nervous but excited now the days going by. Waiting for call from clinic tomorrow to let me know how many eggs. Fingers crossed! 
Then thurs will get ET date decided
real scary but good
just been a bit anxious as seem to have sore throat/asthma symptoms (think it's the heat) so worried about ET - do you think this would have an effect on it? hopefully not
Will update you tomorrow
Deb


----------



## LellyLupin

No it won't Deb stop worrying, everything will be fine xx

Oh Charlie right there with you on that one    I made sure everything was shipshape down there and the lady who did my scan said 'nice and neat',  wasn't sure what she was referring too!  I found the most embarrassing thing was seeing my consultant after ET, I was just so conscious that the last time we met he was looking at my lady parts    Silly really as our consultants have probably seen thousands. 

AFM not really getting on with DP, found myself looking at what houses I could afford on my own today.  Think I am just sick of feeling guilty for wanting a family of my own


----------



## milma71

Evening ladies, I’m finally back on the treatment bandwagon!

AF finally arrived and they were able to do a new baseline scan today, said my lining was 5.5 and they like it to be under 5 but have gone ahead and planned a new cycle so if all goes well my snowbabies might come home at last at the end of September.  Am staying cautious as DR was a bust last time  

Wonder if any of you ladies know what impact my slightly thicker lining might have on the protocol?  

We’ve also agreed that Buserilin doesn’t work for me so they are going to give me one shot of prostap – anyone had this or know anything more about it?  

Lovely to see such a busy board.  I can’t bear to think about what people may have seen whilst I have been under for EC etc, I pretend like it’s never happened  

Lesley, sorry to read about how you’re feeling about your DP.  It’s so hard when you feel like they are pulling the opposite way.  I don’t think you’re on your own for doing the mental ‘bag packing’.  Hope you’ve had a better day today  

Hugs to all

Milma x


----------



## memebaby

I too found et painless but embarrasing.  I was just so mortified to think of the view he must have !!!!!!!!

Beetle, a day 6 transfer, ive never heard of that. Those embies are far along the road. That must be a great sign to have 2 like that back in the mother ship. Welcome to the madness of the 2ww and best of luck and congrats to you. You must be very happy.

You too debs.the cyclogest pessaries arent too bad.  I was sorry to be told my consultant wanted me to swap over to crinone gel. Boy I dont like that stuff. Im sorry for tmi but it has a smell about it which I just feel really aware of all the time. cant wait to stop them.

Now Lesley sweatheart of course you are going to feel majorly down on your dh. I know what its like to have a partner who has children and then doesnt seem to appreciate that you might find it important to have your own family . To then have to contend with the negativity when you are under the stress of making treatment decisions just sucks big time. But at the risk of sounding callous to your dh you must take a deep breath and keep your eye on the finish line. You want a child and time is not on the side of us over 40's. Now im not telling you to go ahead with this treatment if you know in your heart that you dont want to be with dh but if you have a blazing row and the wheel comes off where does that leave you and your dream. Of course you feel resentment to him but keep a lid on it. The last thing you want is your dh to say no to treatment when you are desperate to go ahead. Its so difficult I know. I send you   This is hard enough without you having this to contend with.


----------



## urbangirl

Oh Lesley, I really feel for you, IVF is such a great divider, it must be one of the most stressful things a couple can go through if they are not 100% on the same page together.  There are so many ladies on here who suffer that extra stress on top of all the tx, me included, so you’re really not alone.  But follow the path you want and don’t have any regrets.  And there’s always donor if all else fails, us ladies don’t have to depend on anyone these days.

Beetle84- wow, congratulations!  Wedding bells, no less.  And well done on two for day 6- I didn’t know we could have transfer on Day 6, or I would have asked for that, 1 day less on the 2ww. 

DebsLC, I wouldn’t worry about the sore throat because with immunes stuff it’s when it kicks in during the implantation stage that you have to worry about it and you’re not there yet so it’ll be fine. That’s my understanding anyway (from Agate’s info)

AFM, just trying not to obsess, remaining calm at all times.  Then I left my handbag on the airport trolley and nearly passed out from shock of losing all my memory sticks inside.  Luckily they had it in the transport office, the guy said he'd gone through my camera to see if he'd be able to 'recognise' me, so thankfully there were no saucy shots in there!


----------



## deblovescats

thanks urbangirl for the reassurance - you know how you get paranoid when you want it to work, you examine every little symptom
just put 1st pessary in rectally this morning as instructed - wasn't as bad as I thought! just waiting for the side effects to kick in though! will have to get myself into a little routine now morning and night!
i really feel for you lesley - you go with your instincts - i don't think men always realise how driven we women are when we want kids
i suppose in a way it's easier for me as i don't have that complication to deal with, but i'm not underestimating how difficult it will be if all goes well, on my own, but i have a supportive family and friends. In my view, it was now or never - not met the right man, and if i waited any longer, my chances would get even slimmer! so will go for it, and if a man comes along at a later stage, he'll have to accept the package or not at all! 
good luck with the treatment milma
i'm not worrying too much at the moment about the embarassment factor - i suppose the motivation to be a mum has taken over
Good luck to everyone!
Fingers crossed - find out how many eggs from donor today
Deb


----------



## wishforamiracle

Dear Lesley
                hang in there lady..... i put up with the works from DH and got to the finish line with the treatment being done ... i hope it works out for you as the added stress is soo not needed... be firm about your wants and hey there is DS out there if the worst comes to the worst..... perhaps he's just scared of failure ..... in any case i hope you go and reach your dream xxxx


----------



## julesbfd

Afternoon

My second bfn today and again before otd which wasn't untill Monday, today I am 15po, I know it is af and have done a test and negative.
Once it hits me, I will take some time to deal with my feelings but at the moment, I want to have a plan.
I am currently at Leeds but def want to move.  
I don't know where to start on looking at where I would do my third and final treatment.
I have read something about Care at Sheffield being good, anyone know this and are they good at treating 40 year olds.
Lot's of people talk about Serum which I think in Athens.  I still want to use my OE, do they specialise more in DE, I am doing it as a single lady but have my sperm already in the freezer.
I certainly cannot afford the clinic in London that us around 13k.
I would like any odvice, info re which clinics to look at, here or abroad, greece, spain etc.

Any help, much appreciated.

Thanks
Jules


----------



## Queen_Bee

Congratulations Bettle!! That's really exciting stuff!  
Debs your sore throat is no problem at all, as UG said it's only as issue is you react like that and it indicates your immune system in overworking. Just try to rest and drink plenty of fluids...and good luck!!! Let me know how many eggs you get! 
Lesley hang in there. Men are from Mars and all that...
Hello meme, UG, WFAM, Milma, Charlie and Jules  

I am now starting to thing about what to do next. I think I'll do another cycle at The Lister but to be honest I don't think it's going to work because it hasn't worked up until now. I know it sounds silly but I feel desilusioned withe the whole thing and think maybe I should go the ED route, which is a compromise I guess but still a miracle. I mentioned this to my doctor and he said that he doesn't think I am there yet as my blasts were so good but I have to tell you girls that I find this process utterly exhausting and I find it hard to find the energy and courage to keep going sometimes. Is anyone else feeling like this?  

It was lovely to read the general excitement on the board and I hope its catchy and I get some of it myself. I feel a bit sorry for myself at the moment to be honest which is total rubbish because the truth is I am very lucky as My DP is behind me and my mum is paying for it this time as I have run out of funds. And I have your support which I find really helpful! Sorry for the rant I just want to connect...

Hugs to all


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hi Jules bfd!

I just read your post. I am very sorry to hear you had a negative result. It's so hard...sending you positive vibes  

Did you ask your doctor what he thought went wrong? 

I am in a similar situation and had a long review post negative. We went through all the 'scenarios': anatomical, sperm, eggs, immunes, blood (clotting etc) and genetic clashing. The most likely reason is my age (41) and therefore the egg quality, but because I had very good embryos we have done some others tests to eliminate other reasons, such as genetic testing, sperm DNA fragmentation (this wouldn't apply to you though) and immunes. Of course sometimes it just doesn't work full stop, but I want to be as informed as possible should I have to go down the ED route as if all the other things are covered then that is a higher success rate but if there is some other issue we don't know about then ED won't work either. 

I am sure you have done this too, so I hope you don't think I am being patronising, but I am just sharing my experience in case it helps. I am at The Lister and I am very happy there, although I am still not pregnant.   I am seeing the ARGC next Monday to get a second opinion but don't now what they are like...

Good luck!

Queen Bee xx


----------



## deblovescats

thanks QB for the reassurance - i also asked the nurse at the clinic and she said it would be fine, but you know how it is, you panic about what could go wrong. I went in to work but had to have a colleague cancel a visit for me - i've totally lost my voice! probably good for them though! 
feel a bit bad not telling them at work yet, but this first time, want to keep it to myself till i see the outcome
so sorry jules - my thoughts are with you, take your time to decide what to do, i know how you feel when youre doing it on your own. as you say the expense of it all is a big consideration, you want to give yourself the best chance, so went for the ED option
got the call from the clinic today - i've got 8 eggs, which the nurse said is a good result from my donor - what are your thoughts on this? im just praying that it will all work out, i'm getting palpitations thinking of the outcome of fetilization tomorrow! on tenterhooks
had a lovely warm bubble bath tonight, to pamper myself as i know you can't use perfumed products prior to ET
i'd welcome any thoughts from you all about what to do after ET to take the best care of the embies .....
Deb


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hi Debs

8 eggs is a great result! Let's hope you get quite a few embies   but remember you only need one!

After EC I was told to avoid anything hot - baths, hot water bottles and to eat Brazil nuts for their selenium and Pineapple juice for an enzyme it contains (fresh ideally). Other than that I was told not to exercise too much (I stopped swimming) and to try and relax - well that I found hard!   I also was told to visualise a positive outcome, and I listened to some tapes but they didn't relax me much  

Good luck I am very excited for you!

QB xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Milma  Helloooo    Glad to hear everything is set to go and soon you will have your snowbabies with you. I am very excited for you, I just have such a good feeling about you and your babies xx

UG OMG I bet you were frantic when you lost your bag, a likely excuse for going through your camera the nosey g*t    You are meant to be staying calm so thats all you needed. 

On the DP/DH front Deb, WFAM, Meme, UG, Milma & QB there seems to be a lot of us who have extra stress piled on us by them, it really annoys me that they can't seem to grasp how difficult this process is, without having to feel we are asking for the world.  As you say QB men are from Mars and they should bloody well stay there!    I nearly said to him look if you don't want to be in this I will go for DS.  One of my friends has offered me her DH for a night  , if he was a bit brighter I might have taken her up on it, however hes very nice to look at but not much else    DP has since apologised to me for being such a bad tempered  , and after a day of me being very distant (which he can't cope with)  we are in a much better place.  

Jules I am so sorry chick, its such a horrible feeling  .  I am at James Cook Hospital in Middlesbrough and I think my consultant is very good and very honest which I really appreciate.  He was recommended to me as a consultant who won't just take your money off you if he thinks you have no chance like some do.  I went to him after seeing other consultants who weren't being honest about my chances, and I knew instinctively that they weren't.  When I met my current consultant I instantly felt relaxed with him and I trust what he tells me.

QB I know exactly how you feel, and its ony natural to feel disillusioned when you have been so hopeful and then let down.  All of us who have experienced a negative result have felt just like you do at some point.  You will get your enthusiasm back I promise you, and we are all here to listen if you feel down   

Debs 8 eggs is fantastic, its so exciting isn't it and scary too!  The best thing you can do is eat well and stay happy and try no to stress too much about anything,  Good luck xx

WFAM how are you getting on?  Its nice to see you on the board and I hope you are ok xx


----------



## deblovescats

thanks girls for the support - i'm going to get off to bed now with a book, to take my mind off everything and at least i'm in work tomorrow so i'll be occupied until i get the call
i'll take your advice on board - avoid warm baths, give up swimming for a while etc - will watch what i eat as well
Deb


----------



## urbangirl

I feel paranoid now, I had a burning hot shower today (something wrong with the temperature control).  Got to get this obsession under control!  Good night everybody


----------



## deblovescats

just a quick hello girls!
Big day - call to see if got any embies
I've got in the routine of inserting the cyclogest now - this morning made sure I got up before alarm then lay in bed to let them absorb and tried to visualise positive thoughts and send good vibes to the embies, visualising my lining building up to receive them!
Deb


----------



## wishforamiracle

Hi ladies
            ofcourse i'm cheering you all on from the sidelines..   
          afm i'm in a much much better place and hopeful for the future whatever it may hold.... going to do the natural thing for abit and then see....
        QB  stop doubting immediately .... do everything possible to make it work.... leave no stone unturned and we are all right with you cheering you on!!! 
        Jules sorry for your BFN   i hope your next tx is a better experience and you get your result...Debs ,urban meme and milma good luck...
      and as for the DH's i put it down to an absolute lack of immagination poor things ...we are the better sex lol xxx


----------



## Queen_Bee

Thanks Lesley and UG and hi to everyone else!

I wondered what you all thought...
I spoke to a lady today who works with IVF patients (she has a clinic in Harley Street) and I wanted to find out more about how she worked. Basically she does the whole acupuncture thing with herbs and told me that if I wanted her to help me I would need to commit for 3 months before doing any treatment to get myself ready for IVF or natural conception. I am SO confused...it makes sense but then at our age isn't it better to get on with it? Sometimes I think having a break would benefit me (after all I was pregnant 6 months ago naturally) other times I think IVF is the only way. Is anyone else confused? 

QB xx


----------



## deblovescats

hi girls
good news from clinic - 7 out of 8 have fertilized so embryologist, Karen, said plan is to go to day 5 blastocyst transfer on Monday - yikes, getting closer
I'm just worrying now whether they'll continue to develop.
Karen said they'd check on them over the weekend and phone me if any changes.
Got ET appointment Monday 9.30 so going to check into a hotel overnight so there ready.
Its a very scary time - just booked day off annual leave at work, but not told anyone why yet - don't want to get all the questions yet, if it fails and next time, I'd maybe tell a few. 
I just am panicking now of getting to blast stage
I felt quite emotional this morning - it seems real somehow now that they're little embies - just need them to keep growing!
Deb


----------



## urbangirl

Good luck Debs, I'm sure you'll get more than enough to blast as these are DE, so just enjoy the next few days when you can run, skip, jump- whatever you want, until you start the really stressful part which is the 2ww


----------



## urbangirl

Oh shoot, forgot to say, QB- she's saying that about herbs etc because they are not like western med, they work gently and effectively to bring the body back into balance and that takes time.  It's not that you can't tx for three months, it's just that she would prefer you to give the herbs and acupuncture time to take effect before tx'ing again in order to have your body in the best possible state for your next IVF.  It's up to you, she might be annoyed if you admit to doing a cycle before that time is up but you don't have to tell her.


----------



## CharlieClarke

Evening Ladies

Had my results from the Thrombophilia screening and it showed a slightly raised level of Protein C and a problem with MTHFR gene. I'm calling the clinic tomorrow to find out how they are going to move forward as my second round starts in less that 4 wks.
Has anybody else had either of these problems?


----------



## LellyLupin

QB I wouldn't be going for ivf if I could get pregnant naturally,  me personally I would go with this lady and try naturally, but thats just what I would doxx


Debs yes just enjoy being free cos the 2ww is excruciating and you won't dare do anything in case it affects the babies xxx

Charlie what does the MTHFR gene do, if thats not a daft question?

Quick question, did anyone else who got a negative put on weight during treatment and then find it hard to lose afterwards?

Love to all xx


----------



## julesbfd

Hi ladies

Thanks for your responses.  Still don’t think it has hit me yet, I haven’t got upset (yet) when did very much last time, just trying to be organised and think of my best plan to give me the best chance of a bfp

QueenBee – Hope you are feeling better than you did yesterday, fingers crossed it will all be worth it in the end.  It’s nice that your mum can help you with funding and will make her feel more a part of it.
I haven’t seen the Doctor yet, OTD was not until Monday but again have bled early.  I rang the clinic to tell them, they said don’t bother coming on Monday, just to a test and confirm for us on Monday it is a bfn.
Thanks for the advice about tests you have had done, I am still trying to learn about them all.  I am going to ask my GP about level 1 immunes and try and find out what else I should be asking for.
Is the Argc the clinic which is very expensive but with very good results?, I could never raise that amount, I would have had the menopause by then, the best of luck and thanks for responding.

Lesleylupin – Glad you have had a good experience at the James Cook Hospital, I have bveen there once when one of the young people I work with ended up presenting there with mh problems and I came to get her.  I think you are right about having a good consultant.  Today I am very much swaying to Serum as I have read only positives I have read about Penny, shame there are no flights form Leeds to Athens.
Just read your post about putting on weight, that is definitely me, first tx I put on lot and struggled to shift any before this tx and again have put on, it is all so stressful, I just keep eating

Wishforamiracle – Thanks for your thoughts and I too hope for a better outcome next time, hope things are going ok for you, read your signature and you haven’t had an easy time

Debslovescats – Congrats on your embies, fantastic, 7 out of 8, that is fab, raying they continue for you and that you get your 5 day blast

Afm, full blown af now, sad and trying to get my head around it, I had 3 embies put back as well.
At the moment I am swaying in the direction of going to Serum with Penny.  Big decision and doing it on my own, am anxious about all of the tests and what it will all add up to in the end.  £4000 euros for two tx sounds good but then drugs, hotels, flights, investigations etc, of how much it will come to, think I am a little dozey with Agates spreadsheet.
Am still looking to other clinics and make a decision from there so any advice welcomed.

Thanks
Jules


----------



## Klingon Princess

Jules, so sorry it was bfn... might be worth seeing if you can get a progesterone test done because you shouldn't be bleeding while on meds, they are supposed to stop that.

Well, DH has decided he doesnt want me to go for Tx until January, because he has no holidays left until next year and doesnt want e to go on my own.  He's also told me he would prefer to go to Serum again instead of going back to Reprofit, so I'm actually quite happy about that.  I still want to go NOW, a couple of months til september seemed a lifetime away let alone waiting 6 months til January, but it will give us time to save the money for it.  So on the whole I'm considering it good news.


----------



## deblovescats

thanks jules, KP and lesleylupin - trying to remain calm, sending positive vibes
if it works well, i can be very well behaved during 2WW!
KP - it's good that you're being positive about waiting till Jan - at least you know your DH does want to try again, and it's sweet he doesnt' want you to do it on your own! Then you can save money and get yourself in the best place for tx.
i'm being positive but have started putting money into an account ready for another attempt if it doesn't work, not obsessing but i'm an organised sort of person and would rather know i'm building up a baby fund!
Deb


----------



## sw311

Hello I'm new to this thread so I hope you dont mind me jumping in...
I'm just awaiting next steps with Agora in Hove after a miscarriage 4 weeks ago. Very confused at the moment as I got pregnant naturally with twins in June after being told I had virtually no eggs (undetectable AMH) and I have a Unicornuate uterus. I was told to take DHEA but it makes my boobs soooo sore I stopped taking it after 2 weeks. I take Zita West pre conception supplements, royal jelly, bee pollen, propolis, zita west DHA omega. I have yet to get my OH on supplements - Which ones does anyone recommend?? 
I also have acupuncture weekly which seems to have helped make my very irregular periods a little better. I have a very short luteal phase and iffy progesterone levels. This month (1st period after miscarriage) I came on 5 days after my LH surge - gutted  
Can anyone offer any advice on what else we can do to improve things or routes we should take. 
I'm very confused...I obviously have a few eggs remaining given the twins in June, but time is clearly against me...as are my hormones and my womb!    So I think I have to throw all I have at this - energy & money!
Thanks everyone and good luck to us all!!!   xxx


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hi girls!
Debs how exciting! I think it's great to wait until day 5. It's better to know now than having to wait 2 weeks if they don't make it - although I am sure they will and hopefully you can also freeze some  

Jules, yes the ARGC test you loads making the price go up. We are seeing them on Monday as a back up for The Lister but I am not sure if we will go there or not. I just want to see what the doctor is like and take it from there. 

Klingon - great the you have another cycle in the diary so to speak. See this time as part of it and preparation for it.

Urban Girl, maybe I should give it a go...it's really hard to know what to do I am still so confused!! 

SW311 welcome to the thread! I am sorry to hear your news. I had a similar experience a few months ago and felt pretty blue to be honest. I still think about it a lot 4 months on...My OH was taking a Viridian supplement for male fertility. I guess the first step is to talk to a specialist at the clinic you're going to and get their advice. I find this journey very confusing too because my doctor at The Lister told me that it was unlikely that I could get pregnant naturally again (he gave me a 1-2% chance) not sure where he got that figure from, and then I come across acupuncturists that tell me I don't need IVF...but I am going down the IVF route for now...I think...

But you seem to be doing everything you can I take supplements and have ordered DHEA so I am not sure how that will work out, hopefully I won't have too many supplements...

I hope you get some clarity, the thread is brilliant because you will get lots of feedback. Hope you have a good rest of the day!

Queen Bee xx


----------



## urbangirl

Julesbfd, I'm sure you can't go wrong with Serum, it's a good clinic for the over-40's, but you know they charge an extra 1,000 euros there on top of the tx cost if you want to freeze anything? so you should budget for that.  Athens isn't as cheap as Eastern Europe but Peny gets good results, as the Serum ladies will tell you.  If you are going to start getting some immunes done via the NHS start right away, because the cogs of that institution move v-e-r-y, v-e-r-y slowly, particularly when it's something not widely supported, which immunes for fertility isn't.  I had my tests sent back to my GP with refusals time and time again, in the end they did some, but not all.  The others I paid a fortune for at TDL.  You can get some done in Athens for cheaper though if you are going to Serum anyway.

QB, I think herbs are a great idea, I use them alot.  It took about 9 months for me to see definite changes in my fertility though (I'll spare you the details ), but it's been worth it because I believe they have slowed
the decline.  Obviously I didn't feel like waiting 9 months before tx'ing again though!! Loose herbs prescribed just for you are better than capsules but require a greater level of expertise.

Hi & welcome SW311  .  You sound so worried but you're ONLY 40!!!    Your amh is low and you're right to want to get a move on because of that.  How much DHEA were you taking? if you reduced would you be able to bear it? I used to take 3 tabs a day but now only take 1 for maintenance. It's the only thing I know of that is supposed to help with low amh, but maybe there is more info on the poor responders thread.  Maybe you could try a different brand, some are of animal origin and others made from yam or something like that.  I take the vegetable one.  The main thing is your afc, the number of follicles is the number that really counts.  My amh was about the same as yours 18 months ago and i'm not finished yet, so don't stress too much!

AFM, still on the 2ww.  I splashed out on an acupuncture session this week, which I would never normally do because I spend a fortune on herbs already, but I felt it was worth it. I felt better after it, more 'que será, será'


----------



## Violet66

Jules, sorry it was a negative for you. 

I actually wouldn't recommend Serum if you are using own eggs - their success lies much more with donor eggs. 

Good luck to everyone else


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Jules sorry it was a negative. The feeling is just heartbreaking. Heres a  ...

Hello SW311...I am sorry to hear your news. I sadly have very few eggs too so my treatment failed last year. I hope you get the answers you are looking for. Agree Acupuncture works. Keep at that what ever you do.  

Klingon...That's great news, I know what you mean by wanting to go now and not having to wait. When I first decided to go through with DE IVF in February I thought August would never come but the time just flew by...I will   you have success next time around..

Deblovescats...Yippee hope all goes well...Am   for you

And to everyone else that I have missed VERY BEST OF LUCK.......

Now can I ask a question please.....I am beginning to get slightly anxious reading about the Depo injections and periods on another thread. My periods are very irregular and Stepen told me regardless of when my period was due he wanted me to inject on 23rd July and to start the Oestrogen on 9th August. Then I emailed him to say what happens if I bleed? His reply was to start the Oestrogens on the first day of the bleed.

Has anyone else had anything similar? I am having DE IVF on 23rd August......As I have never had DE IVF before I am unsure as to the periods stuff...I just assumed that they need to stop me from Ovulating but how can that happen if he does not know when my periods are due? I think I am not making sense!!!!


----------



## Klingon Princess

What day of your cycle was 23rd July?  I havent done donor that way, because I dont respond well to drugs, I dont have the depot but if I'm understanding it right, you have it around day 21 and a few days after that you will have a bleed.. the date you were due to bleed is irrelevent.  You are then shut down, and once you have had the depot you won't ovulate... they will tell you to start the oestrogen and when the donor is ready for Ec you start the progesterone as well.  It doesnt matter how long this takes as long as your lining has grown enough because your body is basically dormant, its the donor's cycle that is important. (or at least thats what Penny at Serum explainedd to me because convinced that the embies were put back too early.


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Hi Klingon
it was day 22 of my period...So what you are saying makes sense...You are so good, do you know that!!!  you see my periods can fall anytime from day 28 to day 37, the norm is around day 33 but its a bloody pain..My lining before drugs is normally  9.3mm and I assume that is ok?? Well I hope it is....I have been having regular reflexology to regulate them but it hasn't worked...
Im glad you have decided to give things another go Klingon, I was just saying at work yesterday that people out there are so lucky that they can go to bed, have a jolly good time and have a baby..  god what we all go through....  
I do hope your next treatment goes well, i really do...You truely deserve it   xxx


----------



## julesbfd

Thanks ladies

klingon princess - Thats lovely that your partner wants to wait so that he canbe there for you.  How did you find Serum? is it somehwere you would recommend and are you OE or DE.  I will def look at progesterone testing as have bled each time before otd.  What were your thoughts on reprofit, can you tell I'm trying to find out where to go next.

Queenbee - You seem to have a plan for yourself, the ARGC or Lister, I read somewhere that Serum do the same tests, I hope so as the ARGC have good results, the best of luck for whatever oyu try.

Urban girl - I am open to looking at different clinic but what I read, people seem to rave about Penny, I would look at others but don't know which have good reputations.  Does it mean they would charge £1000 euros just to freeze the sperm? I hope not.  If it was for eggs, it doesn't seem as bad as don't they not then charge you for a FET?  I am going to ask my GP about doing level 1 immunes and see if anything comes up, thats if they will do it.  Katie at Serum is suggesting Locus medicus test and life code 7 in 1 test, would you recommend having these done, I have had an eptopic in the paast so may help

Violet - Hi, why would you not recommend Serum, do they not have the success with OE treatment?  Where would you recommend, I am really looking for ideas so any, much appreciated.

Well I phoned Leeds tot ell them it was a bfn, they just said we will cancel your appt for your otd, not vey much help at all.
I emailed Serum and got a really detailed response back.  They did say that they are unable to ship sperm from the UK to Athens and that I cannot ue a known donor.  My donor is my ex-partner, we don't live together any more but see alot of each other, they have said if he comes wiht me to give his sperm and sign his consents as father, they can go ahead, typical that at this moment in time, we have had a fallout and he is ignoring me, probably on purpose I think.  here's hoping he comes out of his mood but who knows.
I spoke to Care at Sheffield, sounded ok but didn't fell too enthusiastic about them and thy could not see me until the end of September.
My head is battered andhave to go to a joint party from work, most people do not know that I have had the past two treatments.
Hope you all have a nice weekend, I am going to have a drink or ten, just because I can, let's hope I don't get emotional.

Take care
Jules


----------



## Klingon Princess

Jules, i have to both agree and disagree with Violet about Serum.  they do have a higher success rate with donor but yu have to look at the reasons for that.  Look at it this way... the majority of women who go there are older, they are not generally 20 somethings or even 30 somethings on their first IVF.  they are women who have failed and have problems and who are mostly a little oldr.  Hence their own eggs are older and thee women will find it difficult whichever clinic they go to, however good it is.  When they move on to donor however, they are using the eggs of a young woma with no fertility problems so of course a clinic dealing mostly with older women will have  higher success rate with donor eggs - and they do seem to have a very high success rate with donors.  

Budgie, I only understand this because Penny explained it in fairly simple terms after I had a major wobble.  

Have to say, I have been to both Reprofit and Serum and I have the greatest of rspect for them both.  I had good succeesses with reprofit but miscarried every time and I changed to Serum at the advice of other girls who recommended I talk to Penny, so I did and was very impressed.  She really cares.  So does Stepan at reprofit but in my case I felt I needed more support than reprofit were able to offer.

And on a personal note, i just CANT type any more.. I had my nails done today, gel nail extensions painted pretty pink with flowers on... I love them but I can't do anything with nails....I'm not used to them and they are chronically getting in the way.  How anyone copes with long nails I really dont know, lol
And i lost 6lb after two weeks of hard dieting and then blew it all on a lunch date with DH as a belated aniversary meal and then we had chips for tea... better not weigh myself for a few days.


----------



## urbangirl

Jules, I've only had a consult at Serum, but bearing in mind it's a clinic that women go to after they're had a few failures, ie difficult cases, and some of them go on to get their first bfp's makes me think, at the very least, the lab must be up to scratch.  I think charging 1,000E in advance for an FET you may never want, or may want to have somewhere else is very unfair, it's a lot of money.  I'd rather pay 200 euros to freeze spare embryos like everywhere else charges and make up my mind later on about FET's etc.  I had my immunes done there when I had my consult, but I don't know about the tests you mention, I would email them and ask.  I've been to Reprofit too and the only thing that put me off them is that they are definitely negative towards older women doing own egg, not supportive on that front at all.  But, they do a tremendous amount of cycles so I think they must be a well organised clinic.  
Care have a great reputation, don't they?  Especially for immunes, I imagine they are quite pricey but worth it, if you have the dough!

KP, your nails sound so glam.  I would love to do some pampering and feel a bit special for a change.  

Did a test today and it was negative, so much for 'que sera sera', I'm really hacked off!!     But it's not the end, there's still tandem or donor to try!


----------



## Violet66

Jules - just purely a personal opinion but if I was doing own egg IVF I wouldn't be going abroad at all. Travelling overseas for IVF is really stressful (not a condition you particularly want your body in for optimum results.)
With own egg timing is key so you'll be having to book flights (and hoping you can get them) at the last minute - you also need to be in the country far longer with OE treatment. So any savings you are making on the cycle are likely to be eating up by travel and hotel expenses. 

If you have immune issues then Dr Gorgy, the Lister and the Zita West clinic (under the care of George Ndukwe) are all clinics that treat immunes 

Urbangirl - sorry to hear about your negative xx


----------



## alexine

Hello ladies,
Justine on the over 40's thread in pregnant with OE at 44 from a cycle at Serum. Being an old bird I wouldn't hesitate going there for an OE cycle . My experience with clinics in the UK, in particular the GCRM, is assembly line treatment. From what I understand about Serum is their treatment is much more personalised. 
xxA


----------



## Klingon Princess

Again Violet I have to respectfully disagree.  Travelling abroad, for me at least took alot of the stress out of the trreatment by turning it into a holiday.  Sorry youve had such a bad experience of it but you are very much in the minority.

With internet, flights and hotels are  easy to book and there are lots of threads here discussing the best hotels etc, how to get around your chosen city and all aspects of the visit, which make it really easy.  At both Serum and reprofit I was given the email and mobile number of the trreating consultant so I had full access to them and was able to ask any questions whenever I wanted.  In the UK youre lucky if you can get past the nurse!  The staff spoke excellent English and made it clear they really cared about helping me, nothing was too much trouble and you are very much NOT on a conveyor belt the way you are in the UK.

And price, well for less money than you'd pay in the UK for just your treatment, youve haad IVF, and a nice relaxing holiday in the sun!  

Urban Girl, so sorry your test was negative


----------



## urbangirl

There's no doubt that tx abroad saves money.  I'm abroad all the time, I just popped over the month before tx for my biopsy, pay £250 for that over here? No thank you.  I had one and a half tx in the Uk, yes, the 1/2 was a disaster, and that was enough for me.  I want excellent treatment but I don't want to pay Lister and ARGC prices.  I know the Lister is a good clinic, but are their scans etc any better than anywhere else that they justify charging so much more for them?

As for immunes, I've had appointments with Dr Gorgy and I found them very unsatisfactory, it's the only time I've left a consult and had to consult someone else to understand what I'd been told in the first consult.  A decent level  of communication is the very least I expect.

The best thing about tx abroad is quality time with your consultant, in the UK I had to pay more than £100 on top of the cycle fee just to talk to my doctor with any queries during my cycle!! If you don't have that money you end up communciating with your doctor through nurses, which isn't good enough.  
Tx abroad isn't a holiday for me, i'm there to save money and I make sure I do, that means no eating out or fun trips.  I will add here that I freelance, I don't have to go to the office every day but I also don't earn enough to get the kind of tx I would want, in the UK, so I'm forced abroad from necessity.

As for stress of going overseas, I find it a lot more stressful forking out £150 for a scan.  As soon as I get on that plane I relax knowing I'm leaving all the uk's over-priced and inferior care far behind!  Yes,I've got strong views on this, but that's just the way it is!!


----------



## urbangirl

Alexine, I tried to pm you but your inbox was full!


----------



## deblovescats

hi all
sorry your test was negative urbangirl
thanks QB and KP and others
Not heard anything over the weekend from the lab, so fingers crossed - they said they'd call me if there were any changes so I'm taking it that it's a good sign.
ET booked for tomorrow 9.30 - i'm off to darlington this evening to stay overnight in a hotel so i'm not stressing about getting there in the morning
Deb


----------



## urbangirl

Sorry, me again, I just felt I should add that it would be wrong of me to suggest that there is less poor quality care abroad than here, of course there's just as much of it over there, it's just that the situation is not so terminal should you encounter it.  I estimate I've wasted about 6&1/2k (££) on tx & related tx stuff in the UK and about 2&1/2k euros in Europe, which is a big difference.

Thank you KP, Violet66 & Debs  

Debs, lots of luck for tomorrow!  Bet you're really excited


----------



## julesbfd

Afternoon ladies

I really appreciate your thoughts re different clinics.  There are differing views and it is all very confusing.

klingon - Thanks so much for your thoughts.  I understand it will be harder for things to work using my OE but want to still try my own.  I have got 17 eggs both tx's.  Serum are saying they would possibly look at me doing short protocol and substitute some of the menopur for puregon/gonal f to reduce the lh.
Wel done on losing the 6lbs, a bad weekend won't do you any harm although after my ast treatment, I struggled to lose any weight and am now comfort eating.

urbangirl -I agree people go to Serum after they have tried at home and Penny seems to be able to help alot of ladies.  The fact reprofit don't champion older ladies is prob an issue for me as I am 40.
I am thinking about maybe having the tests Serum have advised initially as if anything comes up, I can take tablets, whatever I need and then cycle wherever I decide, I'm assuming I can do this.
I think care have a good reputation but they do not have a thread on here so hard to know really.  I have been told they do immunes but are more expensive whereas I am thinking that the two tx for 4000 euros plus flights, hotel drugs etc will still work out abit cheaper with Serum but will look at a clinic in the UK that I can get to if I get good reviews.  It is all so expensive and I have to find the money myself which is hard.
I'm really sorry about your bfn and I hope you are doing ok and planning your next step.  I have still not got upset yet, I think I am just keeping myself busy planning my next step.
I just have now read your thread from today and liuke everythihng you said.  I am definately swaying more to going abroad and you appear happy with them.

Violet - Thanks, maybe you are right, I don't know but I am kind of getting my head round going abroad and using it as a holiday as well.  At times it has been difficut doing it her, popping out form work for a few ours here, a few hours there.  If I was abroad, i would be on leave for that few weeks and no other pressures.  I am hoping it still works out cheaper than the better clinics here where treatment is over £10000 which I just cannot afford

Alexine - Thanks for that and it is good to hear about people at my age who OE has worked for

I learn so much reading these threads and hopefully I will get enough insight and then be able to make a decision.
My ex is still ignoring me today, oh how he is winding me up doing this which of course he will know.  The only time I have really needed him and he is being stubborn, that's a polite way of utting it.  If he carries on being like this, he is going to force my hand into having to have treatment here as like Serum have said, I cannot transport his sperm there.  I really want to be able to use his sperm, knowing him, family, history etc etc so if tx works, I am able to give all of this info and be part of the family which they would be.

I hope all you ladies are having a relaxing weekend, I went out last night to a party and had my frist drink in months and months, maybe a few too many drinks

Jules


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Hi all

As regards Treatment abroad, this will be my first time. I have had OE IVF here twice which was NHS funded. All I can say is that to have DE IVF here with CARE would have cost £7000 plus the £450 fee you pay to go the register.

The total cost of our Treatment with Reprofit, flights and accommodation in a Boutique Hotel for 10 Day's totals £4600..So it was a no-brainer for us. 

Also you get eggs straight from the Donor..Care would give eggs from a lady going through IVF    which is not something that I wanted. I asked if I could have a Donor who wasn't going through IVF, impossible I was told. I then asked them about there Guarantee Policy, to which the nurse looked at me as if I had 2 head's..They don't have one..I basically said to her "we are paying you £7000 to get good quality egg's and what happens if we don't" and her reply was "well we would look at each case individually".... So basically that is why we are going abroad....They have guarantees, there fee's are reasonable and I don't feel I am being ripped off like I would be here.....


----------



## alexine

WB I think you are really smart not going for the line "we will look at each case individually". There is no safety net whatsoever for patients at IVF clinics in the UK. I discovered this the hard way at the GCRM in Glasgow...a clinic and team I trusted, but when things went wrong, and mistakes were made, the clinic took no responsibility and I was given the royal brush off. If I had to do it again I wouldn't hesitate going abroad for treatment and as a 40+ woman would bypass the UK all together.
xxA


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Alexine sorry to hear that you had such hassle here..I had to laugh because when I said to the nurse about us paying the clinic £7000 for good quality eggs and she looking at me in amazement...I then went onto say "well to me it's no different that if you were a double glazing firm and I paid you money for window's...If they were faulty I would want my money back or you to rectify the situation"....I swear her face was a picture... 
They are a complete money making racket here, x


----------



## alexine

WB    that's so funny because that's how I look at it as well! They are running a business...I have to remember the double glazing line but it's so true! I wish I could put the word out more...when you are going through tx and are weak and vulnerable it's so easy to put your trust in a clinic that may not be looking out and fighting for you properly! You just want them to wholeheartedly help you! I'm going again for the very last time this August at a clinic in Victoria Canada that has really good results for over 40's...fingers crossed!
Good luck with your cycle!    
xxA


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Alexine that's how I look at it too, they are a business!! They are not doing what they do out of the goodness of their heart's  
To be fair I really liked the Consultant that we saw but I did not gel one little bit to the Donor Egg Nurse..
Wow Canada? I assume you live there? Well I will     and here are lots of     for a success with your treatment...

I go to Reprofit 21st August and I keep saying this will be my last time too   but I said that the last time   so let's hope it works for me too and that this really will be both of our last time going for treatment


----------



## Queen_Bee

Evening ladies!
Lots of interesting comments here tonight! Alexine and Wrecked Budgie, I love that you talk about treatment as a business. I feel so overwhelmed at times and to be honest desperate for this to work that i will try and pay anything. And it's great to be reminded that it's a business. 

Regarding overseas treatment, I considered it but then decided that it was too stressful to add travel to the equation. I am very lucky to have a good relationship with my doctor and he always emails me back straight away and gave me his direct line to call him on a Sunday to let him know how my transfer went, so I am very pleased to have someone I feel is really fighting my corner. The facts, however, still remain that it hasn't worked for me   so I hope things turn around.
I am still using my own eggs, because my embryos look very good, but I think at some point I will need to make a decision if it keeps failing. 

I spent the weekend at my mum's and my step dad told me to relax and detach from this as it may or may not work. I get what he is saying but to be honest I hate people saying stuff like that. I would like to see how he feels with all those hormones pumped into his system...   rant over! Sorry had to get that off my chest!

Hope you all had a good weekend and that you're enjoying the Olympics! 

Queen Bee xx


----------



## alexine

I just wish there was a way to regain our power as patients at these UK private clinics. We are customers paying for a service and when things go wrong it's not like going back to the salon to get your hair colour fixed!  

I don't like being at the mercy of these businesses by putting my health, savings, and family on the line and dearly hoping they will do everything they can for me. 

With the screw up I had at the GCRM in Glasgow I felt so powerless. I wrote letter after letter and finally flew over from Canada to meet with the head consultant who didn't respond to any of my correspondence....I spoke my truth to him in person, but it got me absolutely nowhere. It was sickening....literally.  I have learned that a "friendly" clinic doesn't necessarily translate to excellent care. We have to be shrewd which is sometimes difficult when you are walking in the door heartbroken. Perhaps we often accept their "friendliness" as an indication of the quality of treatment we will receive, because we are worn down and desperate from trying to conceive.  

Anyway, maybe this thread isn't really the place to go on about it. But for over 40's going through treatment, we are so vulnerable and need to make the very best choices we can re tx right from the beginning since we probably don't have too many chances.  The EU clinics seem to pay more attention to detail and are willing to offer reasonable guarantees....which is only fair!

Wishing everyone here all the very best with their tx!     

xxxA


----------



## urbangirl

Jules bfd,I didn't realise you were only 40, you may find Reprofit a lot more welcoming.  A few more years and things get much more difficult.  I really, really feel for you re your uncooperative ex, that is a huge stress that you really do not need on top of everything else.  It seems very unfair if you can't go to a clinic that you feel will be the best for you because of him.  If you decided on abroad I hope you can make a little trip over there sound very, very attractive- the Acropolis for goodness sakes!! Has he seen that already?  And Prague is stunning aswell.  Getting his sperm bottled up and in the freezer is something you want to get sorted straight away!!  If he's going to carry on dithering I would advise a back-up, what if he disappeared on the day of EC?    
I think Serum use Greek donors only, and on the basis of what I've seen over there (in the street) they're not bad at all!! A little better looking than czechs, but that's just my personal opinion!   It wouldn't be the end of the world if you had to go down that route.    . I've got a partner and I'm leaning that way now due to sperm issues, which is a point actually- you need a sperm analysis done on your ex in order to plan properly.


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Queen- Hope I didn't upset you talking about TX as a business but sadly it is.  .. and sadly that became very obvious to me after my involvement with CARE    I had TX at MFS before and they were a different kettle of fish altogether   They were incredibly caring but then again I was NHS funded there. It is a shame that you thought oversees TX would be too stressful. I see it as a holiday but to be fair having DE is what is making my TX very easy.   However I am very glad that your Consultant is so good with you. That is what you want to be fair as you need to feel that they care and are interested in you..  However I am dreadfully sorry that it didn't work for you this time around    I will       really hard that next time will be successful for you....Here is sending you    and


----------



## Klingon Princess

Serum doesnt use just Greek donors, I was told that alot of them are economic migrants. Apparently though Penny will only accept donors that she considers to be attractive as she believes in beautiful babies


----------



## urbangirl

KP, I think that's just the egg donors.  
If I get a donor I wouldn't want him to be pug-ugly of course, but my first priority is personality, I will choose on that basis.  After all, I'm no oil painting but I don't despise myself because of that & hopefully my dp appreciates my 'inner' beauty!    
How are the nails bearing up?


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hello ladies,

Wrecked Budgie you didn't upset me at all!   It was just interesting to hear that. If I do DE I will go to Spain because I am half Spanish so the match should be pretty good. I am just in the UK for the OE IVF. 
I went to see the ARGC today and was really impressed! Has anyone here been there? They seem very thorough and test you daily! They told me looking at my history that the problem doesn't look like the eggs but the implantation so ED wouldn't make much difference. 
I also went to see a psychiatrist (referred form my GP) for an assesment and she referred me to a councellor. It's NHS so I thought I would give it a go! She said she thought I could do 6 short sessions so I am now waiting to hear back from them. 

I feel more positive than I have in a while. How is everyone doing today?

Queen Bee x


----------



## deblovescats

hi all
thought i'd catch up with you - had a stressful day, but been relaxing this afternoon.
i had my ET this morning - appt booked for 9.30 but unfortunatey my bladder wasn't playing ball - i didn't get the sensation of needing the loo despite having drunk the litre of water advised an hour before. They then stuffed me full of 8 extra cups of iced water - as i have a retroverted uterus, they needed the bladder to move out the way and couldn't get to see things on ultrasound! There was lots of prodding with ultrasound including 3 nurses and consultant having a go - and me getting more stressed! That was before they got to the transfer bit! 
Out of the 7 eggs which fertilized, i had two good blasts - one transferred today and the other to be frozen, a couple had not developed well, and two in process of maybe still developing so embryologist going to monitor it over next couple of days! 
So i was happy i could have transfer but had hoped for more embryos to freeze. 
Now on the dreaded 2WW! felt a bit down today - think its a case of getting my head round it, i've been waiting for it then now it's here, it seemed a bit of a let down - i think as well not having a partner to share it takes the gloss off , but i know its what i want
i've got to continue with the progynova, cyclogest and add in oestrogen patches
Test date 10th August! (Is this a good omen - would have been my parent's anniversary - dad died 5 years ago) 
been watching the Olympics which has been a good distraction
the staff at LWC have been lovely, but like the thread on here i'm going to look into going abroad -any tips welcomed for DE. I'd have a go at FET with the frozen blast if this cycle is negative, but concerned that though i've paid for egg sharing, obviously i don't get all the eggs (one bonus was the ease of access and the fact that child can find out about donor) but it lessens chances, where if you get more eggs with donor not in egg sharing and it's cheaper, might consider that.
i'm not thinking too negative at the moment - but i agree that i feel we are a bit 'ripped off' here with costs if we're paying ourselves
anyway, enough of my rant, and now to think positive thoughts
Deb


----------



## julesbfd

Evening ladies

Thanks again for all your comments which I think has provided food for thought for a lot of us, those saying we are the ones paying and it is a business are right.  We are paying a great deal of money and should be getting an excellent service, which at times we are let down by.

Wreckedbudgie – Good luck with your treatment, not long now.  I have also now started looking at reprofit to do an OE cycle, will be interested to know how it goes for you and how you feel about the clinic.  Totally agree with what you say about the clinics, they aren’t doing me a favour, I am paying although personally I haven’t had an issue with the nurses, they have been good but one of the consultants was a different matter.

Queen-bee – That’s great that you have such a good relationship with your Doctor, he sounds great and really supportive.  I too want to carry on my  OE so fingers crossed, it works for us both.
Do you normally live in Spain then and if so what made you come here for treatment, which clinic would you choose in Spain.  I used to live in Spain for a few years myself and have friends over there so would have been somewhere I would have considered but haven’t heard anyone talking about any clinics.

Alexine – I agree with what you have said and good to read other people feel the same way and get as frustrated.

Urbangirl – Yes, 40 years young, I have asked some questions of reprofit and they have answered but think I need to take the advice of asking them bullet point questions in bite size chunks.  I have some very big decisions to make with regards my ex and whether I even try and get him to come round.  I did have one response today and one of his excuses was I haven’t wanted to speak to him for a few months now and didn’t order his aftershave.  I couldn’t believe it, he should be ashamed by what he put so need to decide what to do, big decisions.

Klingon Princess – I read your post about not just being Greek donors but also economic migrants but then someone else says this is just for the egg donors, don’t know which is true.  If I make the big decision not to use my ex, I would ideally want a black Caribbean or mixed race donor and know this is very hard to find.

Debslovescats – Congrats on ET although it sounds as though you had quite an uncomfortable morning, fantastic that you got a blast and one to freeze, so far I have not had any blasts.  I think it is great you got at least one to freeze, especially if you are over 40 as they have to be top quality for freezing.
Are you cycling on your own, I am and apart from some technical issues, am glad I am doing so.  I read so much of ladies having a really really difficult time with their partners and I don’t have that.  Don’t get me wrong, if I had of been in a loving relationship, of course I would have wanted to do it with someone but I am sure you will be fine.
Someone who I worked with went to LWC in Darlington and had a good experience, she now has a little boy but I found them expensive, this is when I was looking at donor sperm and they can charge because they have it.

Hope I haven’t missed anyone and sorry if I have.
Big decisions to make regarding my ex and if to wait to see if he comes round and thanks on your advice ladies.  I know you are all right, I just really need to think about not using his sperm.  I am now reading lot’s on Serum and Reprofit but then I have to look at it differently if I use donor sperm.  Ideally I would like sperm form a black Caribbean or dual heritage male but this seems very difficult to find, I don’t suppose Penny will have that.  If not I think I would prefer the physical appearance of a Greek man rather than a Czech, hope that doesn’t sound bad.  That’s another reason for having to think long and hard about my ex as getting the sperm I would ideally like is difficult, none on Cyros or ESB.

Great to speak to you all and learn lots so a big thank you

Jules xx


----------



## wishforamiracle

Hi 
    just reading the comments on DS and i've been looking into this... a company called xytex cryo international (xytex.com)have donors with their race ,personality recorded interviews etc and deliver to the UK .... and if you pay alittle extra some donors have allowed all applicants to view photo's of them as children and adults...also a company called fairfax i think does the same ....based in USA so the exchange rate would work in your favour if you are in the UK.... i'm moving to the states hence the search....
          Fingers crossed for all you TXing and to all those waiting for a tx cling on to that hope and dont be discouraged .... the chance to tx is a chance for that BFP


----------



## Violet66

Jules - was going to suggest what wishforamiracle just has - about you using a sperm bank (where they will have a black or mixed race donor) and shipping the sperm


----------



## julesbfd

Thanks wfam and violet

I have looked at some sperm banks but have struggled to find what I want,there seems to be quite a few black african american donors but notblack caribbean.
Just going to have a look at these two sites as know I haven't looked at fairfax and need to check with the other. 

Thanks
Jules


----------



## urbangirl

Julesbfd, I'm pretty sure that there's a funny law in the Czech Republic that says you can't bring donor sperm into the country, you have to use the sperm they have there, but of course double-check. If I'm right, to be on the safe side I would tell the clinic your ex is your present partner, not a friend / donor or anything else.  I think this is something peculiar to Czech Republic, I haven't heard of it with Greece.


----------



## alexine

Hi Jules, UrbanGirl is right... in Czech unfortunately you can't bring in outside sperm. You have to use what they have...new legislation in the last year or so. But from what I understand from Peny at Serum you can import your own sperm as long as the identity of the donor is not available to you. The good news is this can still be open donor sperm from European Sperm Bank, Cryos etc but you have to be clear that there isn't any identifying info available to you only your child when they are 18.

Good luck...sifting through all that stuff is so confusing!    
xxA


----------



## Queen_Bee

Morning!
Good luck Debs!!
Jules, to answer your question I am half Spanish and grew up in Spain but came to the UK to boarding school at 16 and have lived here since as my mum lives in London. 

I need to decide whether to stay at The Lister or jump ship to ARGC. My period will be here next week so by then I need to have decided...argh! I got a really good feeling at ARGC and think they are more thorough but at The Lister we just had some tests done and I feel I would be letting them down if I leave without them having a chance to tweet the treatment as a result of the tests.

Anyway...I a sure I will know what to do. The logical thing is to stay put and not rush off to a new clinic at this stage so close to starting treatment.

Hope you all have a lovely day!

Queen Bee xx


----------



## deblovescats

thanks QB - can i ask what clinic AARG is?
thanks jules - yes, i was happy with the blast, got call from embryologist today to say the second blast is good and has frozen well, two other eggs had developed but not good enough to freeze, so at least I feel i have an insurance to use on a FET if this doesn't work, or for a sibling if i'm lucky enough
i agree though LWC is expensive - it was convenient for me, but if i need future attempts am going to look abroad to try and get more embies. I know there's still no guarantee but if it's cheaper you can afford to try again.
I'm feeling ok, but rather nervy.
Been back at work, but not told anyone.
Now wondering when I might get any indications that implantation has taken place - i know it's still too early, but not knowing what to look for is spooking me!
i am doing it on my own - not with a partner, so thought it was now or never as otherwise might never even get to try!
Deb


----------



## LellyLupin

Debs you were very lucky to get some to freeze, my consultant said only 1 in 10 over 40s gets anything ,so well done you and good luck  

Hello everyone else, some very in depth discussions going on here.  QB I didn't know you were half Spanish, I look Spanish but I am not, whenever I go abroad to either Spain, Greece or Rome or Turkey I always get mistaken for a native, and yet both of my sisters are blue eyed blondes.  Genetics is a really funny thing, it must be so exciting if you do go for DE or DS to see what your baby looks like.  

Good luck everyone


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hi Debs ARGC is a clinic in London - they are well known for being very thorough and sometimes this results in expensive cycles but htey do have the highest success rates.

Lesley - yes, I have a very Spanish looking older sister and a blonde younger sister with green eyes. I am light brown hair and light brown eyes and my skin is light but tans easily. It's funny genetics and you're right must be exciting to see what they look like if they are DE! 

I was meant to decided with my DP this evening what to do about the clinic, but he's gone out!! Not back home yet   He had a work thing...but still...anyway I guess we will talk about it in the morning. We need to decided asap because my period is due and that means we start somewhere...

Hope you're all doing OK and less stressed than me...seriously I think I would win gold medal for stress Olympics!

QB xx


----------



## deblovescats

hi all
just starting day 2 of my 2WW so long way to go! 
Feeling ok, but tired - dreaded chest infection not helping, taking ages to clear! 
At least being back at work, takes my mind off things.
Deb


----------



## Queen_Bee

Have a good day Deb!  
Queen Bee x


----------



## urbangirl

Taranassi runs the ARGC.  He has had incredible success and the HFEA tried to run him out of business.  Why?  Because his success rates were in no small part due to the fact that he put more embryos back.  He was probably almost on a par with the best US clinics because of that.  Whether he still does that, I don’t know, and it’s undoubtedly an excellent clinic anyway.  He’s a maverick figure in IVF who doesn’t play by the HFEA rules, so I really like him!   Though I decided not to go there for one reason or another (at the beginning of this nightmare when I had money and naievely thought it would all be sorted out in a couple of tx!!).  QB- if they were talking about your problem being implantation at ARGC they were probably referring to immunes, they’re quite strong on that.  You get that at the Lister as well (sorry if you already know this) from Dr Thum (not sure, anyone correct me if I got his name wrong) who is considered good but not as “heavy” in his treatment of it.

AFM I’m feeling really happy and positive.  Going to spend the next 3 months dealing with all my residual health issues, IBS etc etc.  I’ve been doing gluten-free already but it’s been very on & off so now I’m going to be really strict.  I don’t believe for one moment my eggs are bad quality, even if I was statistically average (20% of them okay, or even 10%) I should have had twins by now from the number I’ve put back, which were all top quality and dividing well.  I’m also going on a chemical detox, though our landlord keeps sabotaging that with his mania for toxic air freshners    (I hide, he replaces) and nuking anything that moves, like spiders.  I welcome spiders, ladybirds, all those, after all, if they can survive in all that toxin internal pollution it must be okay for me!


----------



## deblovescats

good on you urban girl - i think we need to get ourselves in top shape so we give ourselves the best chances! 
have a good day yourself QB
Deb


----------



## julesbfd

Hello ladies

Haven’t posted for a few days as trying to get my head sorted about what I will do which is becoming more complicated.

WFAM  and Violet – Thanks for your comments and ideas re sperm banks, I have had a look at them and they are god, just still struggling to get black Caribbean/dual heritage sperm, I can find African American or African, don’t want to sound fussy.

Urbangirl – Thanks on the info re Czech and reading more, it seems you are right.  I have spoken to reprofit and didn’t mention he was ex, they are ok with it but Leeds are saying it is hard, expensive, will have to go to HFEA, will take a long time etc, things are never easy and I didn’t really want to have Czech sperm, no disrespect meant.
Glad to read you are being positive.  I am also trying to get my other health issues sorted whilst I decide what to do, first one is injection in my spine next week, not looking forward to it but hoping it helps.

Alexine – Thanks and I think with Serum I could get sperm from a bank but cannot take it from the clinic here, it is all so difficult and confusing.

Queenbee – Have you decided to stick with the ARGC.  Have you read good things about good clinics in Spain, I imagine they cost about the same as here though.  I think I would more be of the colouring, hair etc as someone Spanish if I am unable to use ex partner or sperm bank sperm.

Debslovescats – Glad to hear you are doing ok on your 2ww, it’s mad, you tell yourself you are going to be calm, not symptom spot etc but by the second week, you drive yourself crazy, it’s a mad mad time.

Sorry if I have missed any news on anyone.
I have spent days trying to get my head round what to do.  I have got the forms from the hospital re getting a copy of my file, it may take quite some time they say and cost £50.
I spoke to the embryologist this morning about getting the sperm sent to Greece or Reprofit, they are saying it will be very expensive, take a long time, has to go through the HFEA etc and saying I should look at treatment here again.  I pointed out I have done two and feel I need further tests and that the price difference abroad.
I am now at least looking into sperm banks but struggling to find black Caribbean/mixed race/dual parentage sperm, hope people don’t think I am being picky.
Reading that I cannot get sperm from here to Greece, then if I go to Reprofit I would have to have a Czech donor if I had one from them, not what I wanted.

Just saying I decide to try again at the same clinic I am with, things would need to be different though, would you advise I have the Locus Medicus and Life Code 7 in 1 test still done with Serum so that if there is anything, they can treat me for this, is this something I can do?
I have so far only had email correspondence with Katie but she has been so helpful.

Anyone read good things about clinics in Spain although I imagine not too different in price here.
I am now trying to get my level 1 immunes done by my GP, will see how I get on with that.

People’s thoughts and advice please, you have all been brilliant.

Jules


----------



## Queen_Bee

Thanks urban Girl,
Yes, I spoke to my doctor (via email) this morning at the Lister and asked him about immunes and he said my results came back borderline so next cycle he will give me mild steroids   so I feel better about that. And if it doesn't work I am off to the ARGC. I think that is my decision anyway. 
By the way, I don't eat sugar at all. nearly 20 years ago I was told it would help me to avoid issues because of my energy drops and I was hypogycemic or something. Anyway, turns out I feel really healthy most of the time compared to a lot of constant problems. Just a tip and also when you look at the ingredients in foods I didn't know that they are listed in order of amount so If sugar is after 5 it's OK for me to eat. I think it can help with IBS. Just a tip - dismiss it if not relevant!

Jules - as I was saying above, I think I will do one more cycle at the Lister because I feel we are half way through results etc and feels uncomfortable about leaving now without giving them a chance to treat me according to the tests. I might change my mind tomorrow but right now I am thinking Lister one last time and then if I need any more treatment ARGC and then Spain. If I have any money left which I doubt!! It's so hard to know what to do.... argh!! 

I went to see a clinic in Spain and they were really nice. I know someone who is 50 and carrying twins from there. I can look out the details, it's also not too expensive (cheaper than DE in the UK). I also watched a seminar for another Spanish clinic. I think they are pretty forward thinking so for me it makes sense to make it my back up choice. If you need any more info I can look for my emails, etc

Hope you're all doing OK!

x


----------



## deblovescats

glad you've come to a decision QB - what clinics in Spain would you recommend?
i'm now coming to the end of day 2 of 2WW  - very draining 
at least the gold medals today have given us a lift - amazing Bradley Wiggins and the female rowers! 
i'm hoping that it works but at least i feel i have another attempt at LWC then will look into clinics abroad if need to do.
trying not to get paranoid about symptoms or lack of - i've not got any real symptoms yet, just feeling bloated whic h i think is from the cyclogest.
how soon would i feel any symptoms? is it a bad sign if you don't have any?
Deb


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hi Debs,

Regarding symptoms I think there is no way of knowing so soon. I had no symptoms at all and wasn't pregnant - the odd pinch but that was it, but when I was pregnant earlier this year (before i miscarried) I had no symptoms either until a few days after my period was due and then I just knew I was pregnant. But that was a bit later on, so at this point it could really go either way. Try not to worry...I know that's impossible but you won't know until the test.

The Spanish clinic I went to see was called Createc in Madrid. I speak Spanish but initially I emailed with a girl who was based there but who is English. Her name is Magali and I can give you her email if you want. The other clinic I was interested in was based in Barcelona and I watched a seminar online by Victoria Walker at Institut Marques. It was interesting, I can send you the link if you are interested but don't want to bombard you at this point...

Hope you're feeling OK and distracting yourself with the Olympics! Wiggins was spectacular. My OH is obsessed with cycling - goes to France every year to do a stage of the Tour, etc...anyway so it's a big celebration here tonight 

Hope everyone is doing OK!

x


----------



## deblovescats

thanks for the support QB - i'm trying to distract myself with Olympics -wow Wiggins was amazing! Lets hope it's a good sign for all of us on here! 
i know its early days so wil try to relax 
would be pleased to have the details of the clinics QB - i'm trying to wait and see, but i hate not to be organised so would like the info just in case
Deb


----------



## Queen_Bee

Debs I sent you a direct message - didn't want to bore everyone on the trhead 

Girls you need to read this very inspirational!

http://www.catchingrainbowsfertility.co.uk/news/article/21/what-to-do-when-ivf-hasnt-worked

xx

/links


----------



## Hanny

Hello everyone,

I haven't posted on here since my panicky question about sedation for EC (in the event it was like nothing - one minute they're trying to distract me from the IV needle by talking about David Beckham (?), the next I'm being helped off the trolly and back into bed). 

The conversations on here have been really interesting - especially about cost and the possibility of going abroad for treatment - not something I would have considered before but on reading everyone's comments it's starting to sound like a possibility. I go to an acupuncturist and she often rants about how British clinics can get away with charging so much. Are they really 'getting away with it'? Are there good reasons to do with the cost of everything over here that just makes it expensive or are we being taken advantage of a little bit? I'm at a clinic in Manchester and they have been really nice / good, the actual EC and ET process I felt very confident about, and everyone is kind BUT I have felt, over the whole process, that I've been on a bit of a production line.  Have hardly seen the consultant - you always end up with a nurse if you phone - and perhaps they really are best placed to answer your questions, and I'm sure there's no correlation between being touchy-feely and being excellent. But it's less of a personalised service than I'd expected.

Anyway, after having 8 eggs collected, 6 fertilised but only 2 made the cut, which were transferred and I'll find out the result on Monday. I was a bit sad that I didn't manage any 'spares' as a plan B but perhaps it was a bit much too hope for really...

It's been quite hard to properly relax. DP a mixed blessing in that respect - he's been a help on the one hand but also we've had a few rows and tension. I find myself thinking perhaps he should have just gone off for a week's holiday during this period because I really think this 2ww makes you (me anyway) want to just have a quiet time and prepare for the result one way or another.

Sorry this is a bit rambly - hope everyone is well and having a good day xx


----------



## alexine

Hanny what you described is similar to what happened to me at the GCRM. I didn't see my consultant throughout my treatment at all. A nurse inappropriately decided without consult, that I didn't need ICSI when my original plan with my consultant was to go ahead with it. She told me pay for ICSI now and we will see how you get on....I was going through treatment on my own and kept saying Marco says I should be having ICSI. I kept saying it...no one checked with Marco Gaudoin...I ended up having a regular IVF cycle got 10 eggs and all was lost!  0% fertilisation!! When I spoke to the embryologist she said if I had ICSI I would have had fertilisation....crazy unfocused treatment! I was sick about it and still am to a certain degree. I've tried fighting it for months but have been unsuccessful.
The only consolation I have is that I did have a baby through IVF at 41 who is now 15 months. I know I am extremely fortunate.

Please please don't settle for this kind of care. UK clinics are taking advantage of us over 40's because they know we are desperate...we end up with assembly line treatment because they can get away with it. It's so wrong. I keep saying *friendliness does not translate to excellent care*. Peny at Serum would be my very first choice for going again at 40+. She will personalise your treatment and is involved every step of the way. At our age that really is what we need to have the best shot at a BFP. 
I'm going again for the very last time at a clinic in Victoria Canada...because I'm here in Canada, but also because the consultant assured me he would be the only one I would be working with. So far the clinic has really been on top of it. If I was back in the UK I would go to Serum in Athens.
Teamwork with an expert consultant who is willing to work and think hard is what we need for success.
I think women are getting ripped off in the UK and as a result missing their opportunity for a family.

     to you!

xxA


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Hanny I have to agree with Alexine on this one. Uk Clinics are lovely are they are are *BUSINESSES* and definitely make plenty of money out of us over 40 vulnerable ladies........I was at CARE and as lovely as they were they had no guarantees, I would be sharing eggs from a lady going through IVF..I didn't want this, told blankly that to get a Donor not going through IVF was impossible.......and the list went on and on..... Hence why I am going abroad 

Alexine I am beginning to wonder have I gone to the right clinic now in going to Reprofit aged 42 and 9months!!! Should I have gone to Serum? I didn't do much research into them....boo hoo


----------



## alexine

Hi WB, I don't know too much about Reprofit but I have heard very good reports about them as well. Stepan is supposed to be excellent. It might be worth checking out the Reprofit thread on this site. 

It's so difficult when you are going through treatment to really play hardball on your own behalf with a clinic....especially when everyone is being so "nice"! I don't think it has to be unpleasant or rude but firm and proactive. I believe it is essential. 
If I had to go through treatment again in the UK and that was my only option, before signing on the dotted line, I would insist that I have 2 scheduled meetings, aside from the original consultation, with my consultant whilst going through treatment. I would also request that the embryologist be at one of those meetings. 
If the clinic didn't go for it I would move on! 
All I can say is in my case it was wisdom through suffering.... and would like to help if I can to prevent anyone else from having to accept substandard care.
Being over 40 going through treatment you need an expert consultant who is working with you to get a positive result....not nurses on the other end of a phone.

     to everyone!
xxxA


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Alexine I really feel so sorry for the S£$T that you went through at the clinic here. I am amazed you never tried suing them. A similar issue happened to me, in that I was being given my protocol by a Nurse here in the UK. I had concerns about her anyway as she never came across as that confident (I am a specialist Nurse) so kinda was compairing what I am like with patient's and what she was like. Anyway I asked to see the Manager re my protocol and it turned out she gave me the completely wrong protocol!!! Well that was it, I had no confidence in her after that and I had the manager looking after me from there on in. I did get a positive result but sadly I miscarried at 9weeks....
Thankfully I am under Stefan care at Reprofit and so far so good...so lets pray its our time this time


----------



## urbangirl

WreckedBudgie, don't worry about having chosen Reprofit, they have a really good rep, if you go on their thread you will see a lot of bfp's happening there. One of the ladies on the other 40's thread did her _8th_ go at OE IVF there and got her bfp, I think she's due in a few weeks.
Alexine, that's a very sobering story, absolutely sickening. At our age we cannot afford to lose any precious potential embryos. It's unforgiveable really, and what compensation could possibly make up for that loss.  Outrageous. I'm glad you're found a clinic that you feel confident with. I've looked at their site, it seems like they do have a very personal touch & a lot of attention to detail. 

Hanny - do you mean your OTD is Monday?

QB, I'm quite good at avoiding added sugar in food but I have got a sweet tooth, how do you manage without? I have to have two chocolate bars a day, I try to stick to xylitol ones but it's really hard. 
I looked into Instituto Marques about a year ago, they seem to be very good for DE, a bit pricey though, and not really so great for over 40's OE so I didn't go there.
Debs, glad you're keeping sane on the 2ww! sending   

AFM, I'm planning to have another biopsy next month, because maybe the scratches the doctor did were just not _big_ enough, I want more! Lots and lots of space for potential embryos, maybe they just couldn't find the teeny space he made before, I don't know... But I'm going to ask him just to dig some craters!


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Thanks Urbangirl...Suppose as its my first time abroad I am just hoping that I am going to the right clinic....Thanks again..


----------



## Chandlerino

WB

I just had an email from Dr Michael at Reprofit so am interested to see how you get on as he suggested DE for me but wanted a couple of questions answered first... waiting for his reply! He did rule out OE tho.

I've also had a email consult with Penny who I thought was brilliant - she said go for own OE. Reprofit is cheaper and flights and hotels cheaper so I am really torn with where to go.

My mind is in a jumble anyway - we have our follow up tomorrow and have already had a letter from the clinic saying they think it was bad luck and to book in for another cycle. I'm not willing to spend anymore money there as it was completely impersonal and everyone [mostly] was on the same protocol. All they did was up my dose on #2 and I ended up with less eggs and a dominant follicle. From the response I got from Serum you can definately tell that they a) know what they are talking about and b) you treatment is tailored for you.

So difficult to choose especially when you haven't got a endless pot of money!


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Hi Chand..
Just to check, what is your ovarian reserve like and your AMH? Because my ovarian reserve was poor (2 eggs after stim) and my AMH was 1.6, when I saw a consultant here he explained that although I can produce eggs that the quality of the eggs would not be brillaint and I would more than likely keep mis-carrying...This is why he recommended DE...I then emailed the same test results to Dr Stefen at Reprofit and he came back with the same conclusion so it kinda gave me comfort that he knows what he is on about..
So why do you need DE? 
Forget the bad luck thing Chand, thats not exactly a SCIENTIFIC EXPLAINATION as to why your last TX did not work...

I am booked in in 3weeks for DE and I am totally happy now with my decision...But I had facts and figures to go by so that mabe it easy for me......I do feel for you because it must be terrible being given different information...To be fair if your AMH is low then I would go with DE...But I am no expert...Heres a    and hope you will reach a decision...xxxxxxx


----------



## Chandlerino

WB

I haven't had my AMH tested although I might be wrong - noone has ever mentioned it. I've paid 45 quid to get my notes so that I have all the facts so will have a look tomorrow when i get them. I am so fed up with the NHS making bungles [my cons is in a satelitte unit for Oxford Fertility Unit so even though I'm a private patient I get same treatment as NHS patients].

I got 7 eggs with a grade A and grade C embryo on cycle 1 and 4 eggs and 2 grade As on cycle 2 so not ready to give up on OE yet. Both were 2 day transfer.

Funny thing is I have a nagging feeling that I have a uterine issue that hasn't been picked up and will be pushing for a hysteroscopy tomorrow. If they wont give me one I'll get one at Serum. No time to mess about now. I agree bad luck is not very scientific!


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Chand you must have had a AMH done if you have had IVF...Yours might be ok as I assume if it was a problem then they would have had to tell you....The very first thing I had done before I even started IVF was a Hysteroscopy and Dye which was all ok...Then I felt ok about starting IVF....Yes push to have one done...If you have private Health Care Insurance, get referred to a Gynaecologist who will do the Hysteroscopy for you....
Good luck and heres a     to get you through....xxxxxxxx


----------



## LellyLupin

Chandlerino I would go with OE, if you are getting Grade As why would they want you to go for DE.  That has been mentioned to me too even though I got 2 Grade A s, I just don't understand what the difference would be.    

WB Can I ask why you don't want DE from someone going through ivf?  

I had a look at QBs link and it really does make sense when you read it xx

Good luck to all you lovely ladies    

AFM just waiting for AF to start the process all over again, last time though (famous last words!)


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Chand my 2 eggs I produced last time were both Grade A too but it was AMH and my follicle scan's that kinda put the Consultant's on the road of DE...With my own eggs I had a 1 in 20 chance of getting pregnant and sadly I do not have the Bank of England funding me so thats why I made the decision to go with DE......

Lesleylupin- Now that I cannot answer. I just feel uncomfortable about having eggs from another lady going through treatment...It's a personal thing I guess, there is nothing scientific behind it.....and best of luck my lovely with your journey ahead.....


----------



## Chandlerino

WB

Thanks for the hug darling!

I guess I must have had it done but like I said noone mentioned it. The other thing that confuzzles the hell of me is antral follicle counts - mine are always 10-12 everytime and FSH is good for my age so why the hell do I get so few follicles? I've gone from 'you don't need IVF as you are not infertile' [I kid you not that what the Dr said last summer!] to your eggs are duffers so you need donor eggs! Sometimes I wonder if they know what they are doing!

can't wait to read my notes - must be a lot of photocopying as I've been seeing a consultant since 2008!


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Chand now none of that makes any sense!!! If your antral follicle count is 10-12 that's brill...Mine was 2!!!! and if you FSH is oh and I can only assume your AMH is ok then why do you need DE?   

Right if you have £150.00 to spare go and see a Doctor Philip Lowe in Nottingham (CARE) as he was the only Doctor that I have ever seen that sat me down and spent 1 and a 1/2 hours with me and explained everything in minute detail....By the end of the session I knew exactly what I needed to do because he went through all my tests and scans and results and told me why it would be unlikely I would carry with my own eggs.....

It was the first time I actually understood what was happening with my own body......


----------



## LellyLupin

Thanks WB you too, you seem to be a very determined lady I have no doubt you will get your baby/ies in the end   xx

Chandlerino I paid to see my GP notes and my notes actually said I was pregnant!  If so I'd like to know where my baby is    There was also a letter from the NHS Fertility doctor telling my GP that they had given me bad advice and referred me too late.  They wrote me off without doing any tests because I was 43 by the time I was referred.    medical records do make very interesting reading.

Just another question ladies what is an antral follicle count?


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Lesleylupin.....Here is a good link that explains all about AFC...........

www.advancedfertility.com/antralfollicles.htm

Lesley I might be determined but it still ain't happening for me!!!!  
Finers crossed that Reprofit will be my saviours!!!! 

/links


----------



## alexine

Wow things have really taken off here in the last few hours! 

WB I'm sure Reprofit will be great. Kuki on the other over 40's thread got a BFP there at 42 and was really pleased with her treatment. Sending you loads of     . You will get your baby! 
I did consider taking legal action against the GCRM but it would be exhausting and I'm already fried from the ordeal. Just trying to gear up now for my very last go...I hope this old battery hen can crank out some good eggs. I'm sometimes scared that the 10 I lost at the GCRM  were my last ones.... 

Urbangirl hang in there! You are a smart cookie and very determined and up on the latest with IVF....I hope you get your BFP soon too...you deserve it!

Chand I really hope this next time is the one for you! Like you at the GCRM I had the same protocol as everyone else that was over 40...not right! I think if you go to Reprofit or Serum you will get an individual protocol...I guess it's deciding if you want to have another go with OE. I know Justine on the over 40's thread got a twin OE BFP at 44 from Serum a few weeks ago. I think it was her first go at Serum and 4th tx. Kuki went to Reprofit and got a BFP at 42 on her 8th tx with frozen embies too!  I'm with you.. simply saying it was down to bad luck is a brush off and lazy! Come on clinics we are fighting with our lives in order to get our kids! Hopefully you will get your hysteroscopy and more info.   

Leslylupin Depending on your protocol antral follicle count is the scan you get to measure and determine potential follicles you might get before you start stimms...hopefully these follicles will contain an egg. I think with the flare protocol you start stimming before this scan....might want to double check this. The advanced fertility website that WB gave you is really great for info. Wishing you all the very best for your last go!   

Sending everyone lots of      

xxxA


----------



## canim13

Hi Alexine,

i see you have mentioned GCRM,
I have just started the process with the Glasgow GCRM but i was wondering if this is where you had your previous treatment as you mentioned above.  If so how do you rate them? Any info would be great.  

I am at very early stages yet and still have to get some weight off to get to target but hope to be starting roundabout oct time. I will be 40 then.
x


----------



## Momogirl

Hiya lovely 40+ Olympic Cyclers!

Ive been reading avidly and would like to join your thread. I'm on Day 2 of 2ww and already going a little mad. Before tx I had been waiting to cycle with ARGC for months and was seriously considering Serum and started looking for DE, and of course Murphys law, my hormone numbers were borderline, and they let me cycle. So here I am, in my PJs watching the Olympics with 3 embies on board... 

I'm glad I have done a cycle with my OE, I know I've given it my best shot - so we will see how it goes. It's a challenge to stay upbeat and not worry, doubt and stress...

Great to hear about all your experiences and wisdom, go for Gold ladies!!

  

xoxMo-Ling


----------



## alexine

Hi Canim unfortunately I didn't have a good experience at all at the GCRM. Mistakes were made during my treatment that resulted in losing 10 eggs and a failed cycle. From my own personal experience I would not recommend this clinic.  If you like I can PM you with more info. 
xxA


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hi Momogirl!

I am at The Lister but thinking of moving to ARGC if the next cycle doesn't work. I went to see them and they I am a bit worried about stories I hear of women who are kept waiting and never get to cycle but still...I guess they have their reasons. 
Do you like the ARGC? is it as 'full on' as they say? 

Good luck with your 2WW.  

xx


----------



## Chandlerino

evening ladies thought I'd update on my follow up.

Clinic recommend another cycle with the dosage up to 375iu (there's a surprise!). We did have a discussion about DE though but cons said everything was perfect for last cycle and her advice was to go with OE again and DE if that didn't work. She pooh poohed AMH test and assisted hatching. She said given last two cycles and FSH/LH was a better indication of ovarian activity than an AMH test. Lovely lady but time for a different approach I think.

Got my notes and a bit miffed that I've paid 45 quid for a copy of all the letters I've been sent! Only 3 pieces of paper actually contain info I haven't already got - what waste of paper and money!

However, it gave me all the info I needed to send to reprofit and serum as we have decided we are going to try naturally for a bit whilst deciding on a clinic. Still waiting for a suggested protocol from reprofit but they have suggested a hysteroscopy but no advice as to cycle before or cycle during IVF. Shame serum is closed for August but from what I've read Penny works likes a demon and deserves a break!

Momo - good luck with your 2ww....... about time we had some more good news on this thread xx


----------



## julesbfd

Good evening ladies

Lot’s of posts in the past few days, nice to see there are quite a few of us ladies.

Queenbee – Fantastic that you have a few options, the Lister, ARGC and then Spain. I really hope for you you do not need all those options and thei next cycle works for you.
If you don’t mind having a look for the emails regarding Spain, that would be great, it’s another option.
I was just reading a post you did to someone else where you said the clinic was createc so I will have a little read about them, also Institut Marques.

Debslovescats – How are you doing with the 2ww, are you still sane?  Here’s hoping that you don’t need to cycle again at the LWC or abroad, try and stay positive although I know it is so hard, you are still very much in the game.

Hanny – Hope you are feeling ok and the 2ww is not driving you too mad but imagine it is, cherish this time of not knowing and believing it is your time

Alexine – I agree with you about how we should be treated by clinics.  I have my follow-up in the morning and want to go in with my questions and ask them to tell me what are they going to do, not just tell me it was bad luck, would they do things different.  I don’t really want to cycle there again so they would have to say something great to get me to stay there.
It’s terrible what happened to you with the clinic and disgusting that they let this happen, good on you for carrying on.

Wreckedbudgie – Don’t panic about what clinic you have picked,, I have read really good things about both clinics so here’s hoping, this is your time.  Good things are said about Stepan and Penny with everyone saying they want to marry Stepan, just what I have read.

Urbangirl – Hi, hope you are doing ok, just read what you said about Institut Marques and as I am 40 and want to use OE, it will prob rule them out for me so thanks for the info.

Chandelerion – Hi, I think we are all in the same boat and swinging between Serum and Reprofit although it may not be my time yet  So so difficult when we don’t have pots of money and thinking what should I do, hopefully we can all help each other with this.  I never had my AMH done, they don’t do it at my clinic, I had my FSH and afc done but not the amh.

afm, got my follow up in the morning ad want some answers, going to try go in and be tough and get some answers.
The things I have written down so far are:
I am unhappy that 5 eggs were damaged by ICSI, which was over 30% and average between 5-10%, doubt I will get a good answer.
What tests do they think I need to be having?
The fact I bleed before OTD, what would they do and why?
What do they think of immunes testing, I am going to my GP on Monday to see if they will do level 1 immunes.
What protocol would they do next time and why?
In an email from Serum, they suggest substituting some of the menoput for Puregon?gonal f to reduce LH, would they look at something like this?
Does havign 17 eggs reduce my egg quality?
Can they monitor blood progesterone levels?
Do I need steroids and blood thinners and would they prescribe them?

Sorry for the long post, does this sound ok to others, I'm not feeling too confident I will get any of the answers I want but will have to wait andsee.

Hope I haven't missed anyone, I'm so tired, went back to aqua zumba and swimming tonight for first time since before I had EC of last cycle.

Jules


----------



## deblovescats

evening ladies
this thread's keeping me sane! 
i'm trying to be calm and relax but hard - i' ve still got a nasty cough - clinic weren't worried about it at ET but i've been panicking as i did a visit to a mum who turned out to have whooping cough about a month ago - lovely of her not to cancel visit before i turned up and realised! such bad timing. Ended up going to GP tonight but he was dismissive about whooping cough saying all adults have immunity as we had vaccinations as kids, but i have read can run out. He gave me amoxicillin antibiotics but i'm panicking about whether it's safe to take them - he didn't look it up or read my notes. The other GP who i saw and prescribed flucoxacillin for recurrent boils was very detailed and looked it up in BNF, so had faith in him and he referred to me having IVF so made sure it was safe. I haven't taken them yet so thought I might ring clinic tomorrow and check - don't want to come across as a panicker, but can't be too safe! 
No symptoms so i'm keeping everything crossed, just under a week to go - praying for the little embie on board.
Deb


----------



## deblovescats

forgot to say the good news - had a lovely relaxing evening going out for a meal with my sister and a friend on the seafront - very chilling out
tomorrow it's the sis's birthday so going out for the day and lunch - another day closer with my mind occupied
wow - Team GB is going great guns - we're now 3rd in the medal table - what a fantastic few days - it's really helped the wait
Deb


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hi Jules,
I will email the info I emailed Deb but in the meantime when I had my follow up I approached it by going step bu step and my doctor broke it down into 6 reasons for a pregnancy not to happen - a part from bad luck of course!

1. anatomical (womb shape, cervix, etc you have an examinations to check this out)
2. immunes
3. blood (clotting, etc)
4. sperm
5. eggs
6. chromosomes (male and female combining correctly this can be tested)

I basically went through all of these and we ended up testing for sperm fragmentation, chromosomes and immunes. My immunes came back borderline so that may be an issue, the chromosomes are fine and the sperm we are still waiting for.

Hope this helps!

QB x


----------



## julesbfd

Thanks qb

I will write them down on my list,its a good place to start and gi ves the opportunity for discussion.
Now I know leeds do not have a good reputation for trying anything different but until is ee what consultant says,one I have not met before,I will give the benefit of the doubt, by tomorrow I could be ranting and raving.

I will be reading again on my phone in the morning before I go in

Night
Jules


----------



## deblovescats

had a good trip out - up to Sandsend, a picturesque little village near Whitby - got a good dose of sea air! 
What an amazing day for Team GB - 10 golds now and 3rd on the table.
Still hanging on in there - one day down - 5 full days to go! then i can test on the 6th.
how s everyone else doing?
Deb


----------



## urbangirl

QB, re "chromosomes (male and female combining correctly this can be tested) "what test is this, do you mean PGD or something, some kind of chromosome test you had done on the embryos?

Jules, good luck with all your questions, I hope you get some satisfactory answers, though clinics are generally not good at saying "We did this, this & this wrong."  They are much better at saying "Over 40's chances are very low due to chromosomally abnormal eggs (and it is therefore ALL your fault)"     RE Marques, again, I'm a few years older than you, their success rates for a mere 40 year old may be okay  

Good luck Debs!  You seem to be handling the 2ww really well.  Perhaps the NHS line can tell you about the safety of your antibiotics.

Hi Chandlerino, when are you planning to do the tx?


----------



## Chandlerino

urbangirl - sept or oct. Don't know really as my head is in a spin..... You are so right about the excuse 'advanced maternal age' - I hate that label!

do you mean karotyping where they check yours and DH's DNA for trnaslocation of chromosomes or carrier of diseases?


----------



## Klingon Princess

Urban girl... tell that cosultant about my granny!  born in 1900, got married in her 40's and had three babies (two survived) all natural pregnancies! think she was 44 the first time... and that was pretty old back then, lol!  She was a tiny little thing as well, 4 ft something and both her sons turned out to be well over 6ft, so big babies!


----------



## jules40:)x

Still reading just thought I'd say that cycles can 'fail' for no reason at all, even when trying naturally in ur 20s and timing everything perfectly you don't fall pregnant the first month that's why most clinics don't rush you into a whole load of further investigations after 1 failed attempt - keep the faith  xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Thanks alexine good luck to you too.   Just waiting for the madness to start with my next period xx

Good luck momogirl, hope your babies stick  

Debs where do you live as I am not too far from Sandsend, just a bit further down the coast.  You are being remaarkably patient on your 2WW, have you been tempted to test early?

Hello everyone elsexx

Milma whats happening with you?  Meme have you had another scan yet??


----------



## Queen_Bee

Klingon Princess - my great grandmother had a child at 46 so Urban girl you can tell your doctor about her too  

Urban Girl - we each had a blood test to test chromosomes I can find out the name of the test but I think it just said chromosomes testing. It wasn't the embryo just a blood test...

My internet was down yesterday and I can't remember who asked me for details on the Spanish clinics. I tried sending messages but it kept crashing. Please remind me who it was   

I start my next cycle on Tuesday so I am nervous and excited at the same time. I feel like an Olympian   if you know what I mean...

Hope you all had a good weekend xx


----------



## Momogirl

Hi All,

Crazy weather Sunday before my 43rd, please all I want for my Bday is for my lil embies to stick, grow, become...   

QB - Good luck with your next tx, it's a great time be doing it (astrologically ;-) I've started out with ARGC (Bridge and CRGH mentioned DE within 1st contact) and sure sometimes it has felt like take a number, but once I let go and went with their system, they do know what they are doing - personalise your tx (behind the scenes in your file) with various techniques to get good results, and are responsive to questions eventually. I met 3 other women my age, we compared notes, all different tx, all got approx 10 eggs, 3 good embies back on board... So let's see how it goes... BTW was reading your post fom a few days ago about not really feeling symptoms during 2ww, which gave me a bit of comfort...

Jules - hope your appt goes fine. I'm sure you've read it, but have u seen agate's guide to learning from your failed cycle? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283000.0

Hanny - good luck for Monday   

Alexine - when do u start tx in Canada? Hope it goes well...

Olympic-level best to all of you - hitting our stride in 40s!! Thanks for your well wishes!

More soon xox


----------



## julesbfd

Hi everyone

Just having a little type whilst I wait for the 100m to start.

QB - i was one of the ones you were going to send the stuff re clinic in Spain, don't want to put you out though so if your having problems, don't worry.
Tuesday for your next cycle, great to get going again, we all just wait and wait with baited breath ready to go again and your time is here, I really hope it all goes well and to plan for you.

Lesleylupin, jules40, KP, Chandlerino, urbangirl and Debsloves cats - Hi, hope yous are doing ok, writing now I canot read if you have a signature so just hope things are good for you all.  I seem to have become obsessed with reading this thread and am always looking on my phone to see if people have posted.
It's great to have people in the same position and who are at the same time of life as myself.

Had my follow-up yesterday with all my questions, don't know if they all got answers.  My big one was about five eggs being damaged by ICSI, initially saying age and over maturity causes damage.  I said I would have taken that if my last tx hadn't of only been 3 months ago so not much older and only 1 damaged then.  She said she can't say what it was, human error or not but that the specific embryologist hasn't got a bad record.
She said my uterus and lining are good and normal and that when I had the hystroscopy in January, did not see any endo.  She said my eggs reserves are good and grow at a good rate and I have a good lutheal phase.
I asked what they would do different, she said only stim me for 10 days (1st tx 12 days, 2ns 11 days), she said less egs but hopefully better quality and injections for progesterone support.
I mntioned the testing that Serum do on af blood, she said she did not think I need to do as I have no tubes as have been removed so no infection there and cervix and uterus clear.

Allmind boggling and will have a good think and decide what to do.

Thanks ladies, you have been fab and a great deal of help.

Jules


----------



## deblovescats

KP - good on your grandma! doing family history - it's amazing how many older mothers there were.
lesleylupin - what a coincidence - live in scarborough! 
had a relaxing day out.
managing to avoid temptation, if i tested too early it might stress me out if it was negative and i knew it could be too early! 
back at work tomorrow - 
it's true that some women struggle to conceive in their 20s and good to know that if first treatment doesn't work 1st time, not unusual
i'm trying to be calm and know that if it fails, i'm going to keep going in some way or another
Deb


----------



## ace789

Hi everyone, my cycle is due around 11.08.12, have ordered my drugs and we have an injection teach on the 9th, so we should be ready for round one of IVF, think this thread is in the right place, and not sure what all the abbreviations mean on others threads :-/
I'm 41 and had been sterilised, so fingers crossed, and good luck to everyone else  XxX


----------



## LellyLupin

I live in Marske Debs so not that far apart xx

Acezero we may be having our treatment at the same time, i am due on the 11th too,  Good luck


----------



## LellyLupin

Where is everybody?


----------



## deblovescats

hi lesley
i was wondering that myself! how r u doing? any thoughts on what you're going to do?
i'm counting down to OTD on 10th Aug - managed to resist testing early.
Had a good weekend - my sis's birthday so went to the seaside and had a walk round and lunch - was good to chill a bit! 
Deb


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi Deb, I was beginning to wonder if everyone had abandoned the site  

Yes first blood test on Friday and it all starts again.  EC date 26th Sept.

I can't believe you have been so good and resisted the temptation, well done girl.  I have everything crossed for you for a BFP  

Good thats what you need, I was looking for every little sign on my 2ww which is silly really as its far too early to tell anything.  Keeping busy is the best thing to do and I bet there is always something going on in Scarboroughxx


----------



## urbangirl

Whooo hooo......hoooo!- yes, anybody there?! I was thinking that too  For anyone who hasn't read the other thread, Justineb, 44, is having TWINS!!!! from 2 blasts!  I'm not going to eat my words because it really is rare, but how fantastic is that?!  I think it was her 5th or 6th go and immunes were maybe the problem.  Anyway, gives me a little boost.

KP- wow, your granny must have been supergran.  I keep thinking I should try and find some stats on over 40's births at the turn of the century, I'm sure it's all the chemicals we eat/drink/breath that have cut our fertility so short.  Or maybe I'm just reading too many scary books about how we're destroying the planet  

QB- do you mean karotyping? That's one of the few tests I haven't done, costly! & my Gp refused to do it on the NHS!  

Good luck Debs & momogirl for OTD's


----------



## deblovescats

thanks urban girl
keeping everything crossed, one more day to get through - hope i can stand the suspense
in the past - lots of women had babies over 40, as they had large families so could  be constantly pregnant over a  20+ period
Deb


----------



## LellyLupin

My Doc said that your body remembers it has been pregnant, and so is more likely to fall pregnant again.  Twins at 44 is fantastic, I am hoping for twins this time


----------



## urbangirl

LesleyL, if that's so my body must have a very short memory!    Oh how I wish this was easier...

DebsLC, you must have nerves of steel to resist a sneaky little early test!  Lots of     for tomorrow.

We haven't heard from Wrinkly old eggs for a while, I hope her pregnancy is progressing well, anyone know?


----------



## LellyLupin

No and wheres Meme too?  Girls we need an update!


----------



## wishforamiracle

Hi ladies 
            i was thinking the same thing...... you got me curious and i clicked on their names and  their last posts were quite some time ago.... i'm hoping all is well........ fingers crossed for you ladies  .... Afm got my move in a few weeks.... its time to tackle that drawer in the kitchen...full to the brim too lol......


----------



## deblovescats

as you say, I hope they're ok.
i'm getting nervous now - trying to distract myself with TV! 
Countdown till tomorrow
been trying not to symptom watch - so far, no sign of a bleed so keeping fingers crossed, although i know cyclogest can hold it off can't it?
less than 12 hours to go!
Deb


----------



## wishforamiracle

Debslovescats
                    good luck and yes it does hold it off....... you've been wonderful not to test early.... hoping you post BFP tomorrow


----------



## memebaby

hello hello, im still  here 

Just been away for a hol to sunny...........Blackpool. My dad lives there so I go quite a lot to see him and little one loves it.mmm, boy do I lead an exotic life  

This thread moves like the wind at times and I am so glad to hear Lesley that you are going for it again starting Friday. How are you feeling ? Optimistic I hope. I hope your medical team have come up with a plan to stim you less and go for some great quality eggies. Will you go for 3 back. At this stage in the game why not eh..........mind you its easy to say but it is a scary thought. What I wouldny give to see you get your twinnies...... 

I was sad to see Urban girl that your treatment didnt work. As always you seem so upbeat and face everything in such a calm way. I so admire that. I wish it wasnt so hard. I hope you can keep going with treatment (finances etc)  . The lady whose just got a bfp with twinnies at 44 shows it is possible to get there even when everyone wants to write you off. Big hug

Debs..............best of luck for tomorrow. Its a terrifying time .the test. Big deep breath and praying its a bfp xx

So many new ladies. Hello and all good wishes and babydust to all. Its funny all this talk of our relos getting pregnant in  later life. My grandma had my dad at 46. His sister was 17 when he was born and the scandal was it might be hers ha ha (which it wasnt)

AFM.......im doing fine. I am nearly 11 weeks and so within sniffing distance of reaching 12 weeks.....eeek. I have my nuchal scan next Friday . Another big milestone. I figure ive had some very lucky breaks and I just hope it can continue. The randomness of ttc and then pregnancy. Its mindblowing. I was very shocked and sadddened to hear of Gary Barlow and his wifes tragic loss of their baby at such a late stage. You just cant believe it happens. I know ordinary non famous people are suffering similar tragedies in life but even when on paper a couple appear to have it all with 3 previous healthy pregnancys things can go wrong. Its very sobering and I feel very blessed. (and continue to feel pretty nervous!!!!!!!!!!)

I cant wait for one of my friends here to join me for a bit pf pregnancy chit chat and so thats enough about me. go Lesley, Urban, QueenBee ad the rest of you dear ladies. its time for a run of BFP,s

Wish.....good luck in the move.scary but exciting I bet

 to all

Meme


----------



## Hanny

Alexine, urbangirl, julesbfd and all the other nice people that replied to me about clinics, etc last week - thanks so much. I've taken a while to reply because my OTD was Monday and it was a BFN. Which I'd suspected but still feel pretty crestfallen and down about it - jules made a comment about enjoying the 2ww and you're right, it seems like a nice time of not knowing and hoping - it feels so stark just to have the pesky facts now!  

Anyway, I've had lots of useful advice about other clinics and ones to avoid. Great discussions on this list. Serum looks more and more tempting. I was at CARE in Manchester, as I've said they were perfectly nice and efficient, haven't heard anything bad about them (certainly not like some of the horror stories from other clinics) but still felt like I was on a conveyor belt. But maybe that is just what it's like.

Nice to hear heartening stuff too - twins at 44! and I hope everyone's OK. Thanks again xxx


----------



## LellyLupin

Heyyyy Meme xx  So glad you are ok was beginning to wonder.  Will you find out at the next scan whether you are having a son or daughter, or are you going to wait and see?  I am feeling very whatever happens happens at the moment.  I want my twinnies but if it all goes pearshaped again I am going to get a horse    Yes I know I'll never get it in the pushchair, but seriously I will need something to occupy me till I get to grips with not having a family.  Thats the plan anyway.  Very tempted to go for 3 eggs if I get enough, my consultant said it doesn't make much difference at my age and it doesn't really change my odds.  They are not going to stim me as much this time (phew), not looking forward to being on the merry-go-round again but here goes!!  Have you any names in mind for your minimeme?  Yes it is very sad for Gary Barlow and his wife, but it seems to be very rare so don't be worrying yourself, you will be fine    I have fond memories of the ballroom in the tower in Blackpool and the wurlitzer, didn't there used to be animals in there too or did I dream that.  They used to sell necklaces that glowed luminous green - ah happy days!!  

Debs good luck for tomorrow sweetie,  all of us are sending you lots babydust for a BFP xxxx

Good luck for your move WFAM I don't envy you that task, great for having a sort out though xx

Hello everyone else xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Aw Hanny I know how you feel, its such a disappointment after all the hoping and wishing    I am so sorry sweetie, take some time out to recover and let your body adjust, and then get right back in the saddle.  We will still all be here to support you if you try again, take care xx


----------



## wishforamiracle

Hanny 
        it really is rubbish to get a bfn .....but a plan for the future tx is always great and gives you something to boost moral... hopefully next time is a charm and you get two for your troubles xx
    And Meme  BLACKPOOL awesome!!!! i'm from up the north and spent many a day trip there lol...... and the scan will be a all good i hope..... glad all is ok....  
      and hoping for more good news.........


----------



## LellyLupin

WFAM where do you live?

Well went for my first blood test and go for my plan on 28th August.  Taking my sis with me because she finds it all so interesting and she wants to support me, bless her and DP has just started a new job and can't get time off.  In a funny sort of way I am a bit excited this time    Already got my baby names picked no less  

Debs how are you today?  Hope you got your BFP xx


----------



## Hanny

Lesley, WFAM - thanks so much for your kind thoughts. It's great to come here and find out how everyone else is doing. Personally I am just so tired now - is this a side effect of the drugs and whole process? Or maybe a result of feeling sad? It's an odd feeling. I'm enjoying the positive-ness of the Olympics actually, kind of a nice antidote to how I feel.   xxxx


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi Hanny, yes the tiredness is a combination of the drugs and the emotional roller coaster you have just endured.  Your body has just been through a form of the menopause, then highly stimulated and then whacked full of HRT, so it needs time to recover.  I was so drained after my last ivf  I swore I wouldn't put myself through it again, but one recovered I feel strong enough to try again and you will too I am sure    I have just read your history, you are both still young so I am sure you will get there in time, enjoy the games xxx


----------



## wishforamiracle

Lol Lesley L      i'm a lancashire girl.... and grew up near Burnley..... now in Germany and soon the States as thats military life for us...... and i think your sister will be a perfect partner and give just the support you need ,girls do it so much better   ....  
    Hanny... you are right its exhausting physically and mentally i am frankly knackered from my last two quick tx's ... be good to yourself importantly..then .get your body back to its healthy self and you will feel better in a while.... its so worth it and we are all pretty brave and wonderful for doing all of this and then some for trying again.... sending


----------



## julesbfd

Morning ladies and nice to see some new people

Hope people don't mind the me post, I have been reading all your posts and will come back and post individually when my back is feeling a little less sore.

Been reading but just on my phone as been in hospital for some injections in my back, shame they haven’t done a thing and still in same pain, will have to see what is next for them to try.
Going to have a car boot with my friend tomorrow to try and get some money together, anything towards my 3rd tx fund helps as it is all so expensive, also a shame i cannot lift anything to help but will have good sales patter, a loud mouth.

Here’s hoping for the sun to come out, I was hoping for a hot one.
On my last post, said about my follow up appt with Leeds and received a copy of the letter she has sent to my GP, I don’t know if she is just blunt or found my questions were out of order.  I don’t mind if that is the case, I want answers and to know what is happening with my body and something I am paying a lot of money for.  I liked that she was straight to the point, that’s works for me but don’t think she liked me asking.
She has done a very thorough letter saying I had a long list of questions which led to a fairly exhaustive discussion.
She said there are no current existing pelvic factors and no endo noticed when I had hysteroscopy and laproscopy.
Ovarian reserve is good for my age and ok follicular growth rate.
She said they would stim me just for ten days (had 12 and 11 before) to try and improve egg quality although may be some less mature and give intramuscular progesterone.
My GP is doing some of my level 1 immunes although he did scoff at them.
Don’t quite understand this bit, if I want, no them, they would be happy to prescribe Puregon or gonal f, I think this is instead of menopur, don’t know and don’t know if this is a good thing.
Re aspirin and prednisolone, she has explained the side effects and risks but says these have been used on a theoretical basis and to stop me having regret, based on an informed decision, if I want, she would prescribe them.

All so confusing, anyone got any more knowledge than me and can give me their thoughts please.
This is an nhs clinic where I have paid privately.  Ideally I want to go abroad but having problems re my sperm so trying to see if I can cycle here again if I can get them to work with me.
What do you think, would this be enough for you or would you still look to move.

Wow, that was a long one.

Jules xx


----------



## urbangirl

OMG LesleL you made me laugh, I can't get that image of a pony in a pushchair out of my mind now! We'll all be keeping our fingers crossed for you, hoping you can get the baby/ies _and_ the pony  

Meme, lovely to get an update, it is crazy how time moves when you're pregnant, almost 12 weeks already, wow, the scans will start to get much more interesting now. I'm fine, just annoyed, because we all know that if we knew what the problem was we could fix it, so frustrating!

Hanny, hope you're feeling better, people do react differently to the drugs, and they _are_ stimulating so it's only natural to feel exhausted. I'm so sorry you had a bfn, I wish all our joint energy on this thread could turn these things around. 

Jules, I read your post but didn't totally understand it- you had pred & aspirin, or you asked them why they didn't give it to you? And you wanted to switch from Menopur, or they suggested you do so?
I hope your back gets better soon, were they just giving pain relief? That's no good if they don't sort out the cause of the pain, surely? 
I see your point re the sperm, by far the simplest and cheapest solution would be for your ex to pop over and do his bit but if that's not an option the alternative is very tedious and expensive. If you got him his favourite aftershave after all would that work....!!!
Good luck with the boot sale 

AFM, feeling like an absolute saint for refusing a lovely creamy sweet coffee thing they were giving out in Starbucks for FREE, if it's for free my judgement normally clouds but I'm sticking to this no-sugar thing rigidly for at least another month.  Am leaning towards Serum for October's treatment, despite being morally, ethically and outrageously opposed to the 1,000euro freeze fee, which I feel is totally exploiting desperate 40+ women (what do we do, just _throw_ any extras away??!!). I class myself as one of those women so will just have clench my teeth and accept it    Reprofit was my first choice for this tx, actually, but that law about no DS being brought in put a swift end to that (yes, trying DS this time), I think Czech clinics must be losing a significant amount of business from that, and what's the logic?  . I don't have anything particularly against Czech sperm, it''s just the lack of information that comes with it- eye colour, hair colour, height and weight may be enough to base a one night stand on, but for my future child I'd like a _little_ more information....


----------



## julesbfd

Hi Urbangirl

Didn't mean to confuse anyone.  They were the things we talked about at my follow-up and she has written to GP with update.  I haven't had pred or aspirin but talked about having them as I have read about them on here, don't know if I want but wanted to discuss.  I have been on menopur/merinol for the last two cycles and Serum had said about having some puregon/gonal f, either for it all or at the end so had asked Leeds about doing this.
I think the consultant thought I was a pain but wanted to see if I have to cycle there, what could/would they do different for the next tx.
The injections which were horrific at times, I balled my eyes out were for pain relief and diagnostic, I have prolapsed discs, one of discs has lost its height and maybe other things, I had been hoping for a month of pain relief but wasn't to be.
Will have to wait and see if the ex changes his mind, he is being stubborn, saying I haven't soken to him for months and now want to use him, damn right I do but I am being ever so pleasant in my texts, not how I really feel and want to pull his fingernails out at the moment.  I will speak to him in a week or so then have to make a decision.

Jules


----------



## urbangirl

Jules, you poor thing, prolapsed discs sounds awful, are you just having the injections for this month and then having an operation?  It sounds grim, how you can do a bootsale with that going on...
Re the pred, aspirin etc, that's good they would support you in that if you want to take them. Pred is really cheap so you're not losing anything, though it's not nice taking it.  And if they will let you try other drugs if you want that's good, at least they are willing to be cooperative with you, so it all sounds positive, the only difficulty is, I suppose, that you have to make these decisions.  Peny has alot of experience though so I'm sure her advice is good.  Good on you for having a frank discussion with them and not holding back; you paid, you didn't get success and you are entitled to information. I hope you can wangle your way with your ex, and manage to leave his fingernails intact!  If only guys knew...


----------



## wishforamiracle

Hi ladies
            jules i think you did good asking all the questions afterall its your tx your money and you are entitled to ask all you want and you did good not to be put off by grumpy docs,they are here for patients...if we do a tx again in the US and i think we will i will be there doing the same thing.... it would def be our last go and all box's really need to be ticked...... for me each tx i had menupor 225 each day.... and the 1st i had aspirin and antibiotics steroids i was private there but the others were with a different hospital and on the government.... so less drugs...i was stimmed 12 days for first 3 tx's and 10 for the last but i think the weekend had something to do with it and fitting me in...i still had a good amount of eggs but the first go i hyperstimmed and got 21 the rest around 17.... i dont know whether my body just got used to the drugs.... as for DS think abit more is needed to be known you're right and i hope your ex toes the line and helps you..... its tricky keeping that piece of your mind inside.....


----------



## julesbfd

Urbangirl - I had injections in six different sites in my back, they were for diagnostic testing and for pain relief although some people don't get any relief and I was one of them, I have another chronic pain assessment this month and will have to wait to see the consultant to see what is next.  I'm so glad I have only just had it, i was booked in to have it at the same time as last tx, although tx didn't work, glad I didn't put it off for the injections which didn't work either.
I am in so much pain today, I wasn't able to do much at the car boot, the bending or lifting but could sell.  I don't like my back to stop me doing everything, itcould take over my life but I won't let it, just hope for some kind of cure or relief.
Is pred an injection then and is it not a nice one, obvs I have had menoput before as my injection, is pred a very different effect to this?  
With the pred and aspirin, the consultant said about side effects etc, do you think the benefits outweigh what the effects might be?
I have read the consultants letter again and she really didn't like me asking all of the questions, some of the things she has wrote but tough, it is my body, my money and my treatment although don't know enough about tx to say that much.
Going to waiti another week or so then try and have a conversation with the ex and then make some decisions, same clinic or abroad, some of where I will tx is down to him but will be damned if I will let the sh** stop me,

WFAM - Thanks, I don't think I was worng to ask the questions, they were just things I wanted the answers to, i.e. why were 5 eggs damaged by ICSI, that's not wrong to ask, what would they do different next time and would they look at certain things next time.  I think these docs think we should just sit there, listen and agree.
I to ohad 225 menoput for each tx and yes got a good amount of eggs, on first go 5 day blast, 2nd go 5 day but not blast, maybe it is right to stim for a shorter time and try and get better quality eggs, I did best on the tx where I did overstim abit.
When you stimmed just for the 10 days, did you get the same amount of eggs?  When you had private tx to government did you feel you did better with the other things you had or did it not make a differance?
Will try and have a conversation with the ex next week, what I'd like him to do is go to Athens with me for the day, give his sample, sign the paperwork and come home but think that's easier said than done, awkward he is.
Am considering if I tx at same clinic here so I can use the sperm, not have to find the sperm I want which is proving difficult but need to see whether the clinic will work enough with me.

Shattered, think the closing ceremony for the olympics is going to have to go on record.

Thankyou enybody who has any pearls of wisdom, I have certainly learnt alot about tx but not half as much as some on here and value your opinions.

Jules


----------



## Hanny

Hi everyone, and thanks for all your replies and heartening comments. 

Jules - I'm sorry you are in such pain. It's horrible - makes everything else seem so much worse too. I hope they can do something that really works for you soon.  It sounds like the same treatment my dad had (or something like it) - it didn't work for him, either, worse luck.  Re: your IVF consultant - I think you have every right to ask as many questions as you like of these people.  You're paying for their services. It's reminded me that I should really chase up my clinic. I've been avoiding it all week, just waiting til I feel a little better but it has crossed my mind that if I didn't follow up, they probably wouldn't bother. My DP told me that when I was coming round from my sedation (for EC) I started rambling "well, that was worth £4000!". So it is clearly on my mind (and subconscious) how much we are paying for potentially no result.

Perhaps what happens is that there's so much info sharing and experience on this site (and others like it I guess) that people become 'unqualified experts' (if that makes sense), and hear about all the possible range of treatments and outcomes. I've learnt so much from FF and really start to wonder about why certain decisions were made by my clinic (but am not yet brave enough to query them!). Of course doctors are really skilled and knowledgeable but probably maybe just refer mainly to their clinic and the way they do things at that particular clinic.

Sorry this is a bit rambly - writing while half-watching the closing ceremony - but the last few posts about different drug protocols etc have been really interesting and shows me how little I know!

LesleyL - I laughed at your comment about tx being like menopause - stimulation - HRT (as to I why I feel so tired). I guess my body's seen more hormonal activity this last month than it has for many a year!

Take care all


----------



## deblovescats

thanks meme and lesley
sorry girls - it was a bfn - though gutted i'm planning ahead
just been off site as went to london to olympics - sis won handball tickets in a draw with BA - she's also won paralympics athletics too in sept so some good things
got a review with consultant fri to plan and see what happened
i'm concerned it could have been due to having chest infection - a client i visited had whooping cough but didn't tell me b4 visit! 
also, AF has not arrived yet - how long does it take after stopping cyclogest on fri
got bahamas to look forward to and sis and mother both offering to help pay for future tx - bless them
not giving up, just collecting self
good luck to everyone under going tx and 2WW
Deb


----------



## wishforamiracle

debslovescats
                    Really sorry to hear that..... awesome that your mum and sis will help out and glad you have a plan and a holiday ahead..... dont loose hope and hope you get your answers from the doctor.....  
          Hanny each doctor has trained and seen alot of ways to do things and found their own methods and thats with everything and ofcourse research plays a part....and the age of the doctor and experience...some can be set in their ways... can you tell i've worked with a few but not in this area unfortunately as that would have helped me .. i betting some hospitals are restricted by money for drugs ...others have found what works for them..... for me i'm going to talk to a few clinics and find out what they offer and how i can get the best result.... i'll be paying privately so i want something to suit me.
          Jules as for stimming i got about the same amount of eggs give or take a few and prednislone i took in a tablet form ..but that tx didnt work and i have ti admit my body felt better with less drugs.... i had thrush and everything with the first tx tmi ? sorry......  my private and goverment felt like the same like one big production line lol but het theres lots of us ladies out there needing help... my hubbie was impressed with nice room for his sample lol with the private tx
  and back pain is no joke i'm sorry injections didnt work did they do them under xray?


----------



## LellyLupin

Aw Debs I'm so sorry    Its an awful feeling but its great that you are already gathering yourself up to have another go, good for you girl xx

The Bahamas!  Lucky you I could just do with a bit of sun myself.  Will be a long time coming though  

On the subject of back pain, OMG I fell off the horse once and landed flat on my back, and then next day I just could not move.  I have never felt pain like it and nor do I ever want to again (I suspect labour pains wouldn't be as bad)  .  I actually slept on the hall floor because I couldn't stand up to get up the stairs.  Jules I salute you for being so brave


----------



## julesbfd

Evening ladies, hope we are all doing ok

Hanny – Thanks for your wishes re my back, I would have loved to have had some relief but hey ho, will wait and see what they say next, I try my hardest to try not let it debilitate me which would be so easy but cannot let it win although it is tiring being in pain all of the time.
I say push your clinic, I had to for my follow ups and so glad I had questions ready or all I would have got is, it is a shame it didn’t work, we think you are still ok to use your own eggs and you can try again, for the emotional and financial strain, we all need more than that.  It mad me laugh about what you said when you were having EC but it is so true, I’m trying hard to get money together for my next tx.
Get brave and ask whatever questions you want answers to, it took me some time but it is our bodies and we want to make sure they are doing all they can to help, at the end of the day, they don’t do it for free.  In my job as a social worker, I give the very best I can and if people want to question me, they are entitled to know I am doing my very best.
I still have a lot to learn about tx and learn so much from others on here, I don’t know about different drug protocols etc but look to the wisdom of others on here.
Doctors are skilled but some clinics, especially nhs have a format they follow and don’t want to change.

Debslovescats – So sorry to hear about your bfn, it does get easier in time and especially like you say if you are planning ahead, def works for me although at the moment I am so confused and don’t know what to do next, clinic, drugs etc etc.  Once I have my head straight, I will feel much better.
You are lucky to have had tickets for the Olympics.  I worked in Barcelona for the Olympics and have to say when the paras were on, these were such a nice bunch of people so I hope you enjoy.
You have got a review date really quickly, you normally have to wait weeks.
I’m sure the chest infection wasn’t a cause, look how many ladies get pregnant when they have but ask to put your mind at rest.
Cannot say about the cyclogest, I have bled both times early on it, at least it seems you are holding your progesterone well that you have got past otd.
I am so so jealous you going to the Bahamas, no holiday for me this year, the Bahamas, how fantastic and fab that your mum and sister want to help with tx, it also helps them feel more a part of it.

WFAM – Did oyu mean you got the same amount of eggs even though you stimmed for a shorter time? Were they any better quality when you stimmed for the shorter time?
Would you say then you would not recommend the pred and aspirin?, I will go for the injectable progesterone, it’s about working out about the others but did you only have them with first tx but see form your signature your 2nd tx and 4th tx (although sadly this one didn’t continue), were you not having anything else with these?
Yes they did the injections under xray, did one every 1 to 2 seconds.  I let him continue even though at times the pain was horrific because I thought as it was so so painful, it must be the right spot and be going to work.  Had a bad day with the back yesterday but still make sure I go to work, not going to let it get me down, well not too much anyway

Lesleylupin – Thank you ever so much.  I think originally my back started working in children’s homes and then a couple of years ago, found out about the prolapsed discs and loss of height in another.  I think if they were to scan me now, it would show up things are quite a lot worse, my body says it is compared to a couple of years ago but onwards and upwards until they do something that works.

Having some bloods done tomorrow, the ones I can get GP to do towards level 1 immunes.  He said my thyroid TSH is 3.3, FBG is 4.1, HB 13.7 and lft is normal.  He said al of these are normal so hopefully that is a good sign.

At times throughout all of this, I feel drained, exhausted, sorry for myself etc but today I realise things aren’t too bad.  One of my good friends whose also a colleague, her brother tried to take his own life last week by hanging himself, he was brought back to life and has been on a ventilator since with no activity.  On Saturday all support was withdrawn and they are now just waiting.
I have been and sat, cried, laughed, joked etc today at the hospital with her and her family which in it’s own way was nice I could be there for her.  At present, her brother is comfortable and I hope and pray it will not be a traumatic ending as no further support will be given apart form morphine.
Today I think myself lucky and see that my friend is an amazing and strong woman who I am proud to say is my friend.
I hope writing that does not make anyone uncomfortable and apologies if in any way it does.

I really do thank you all for listening and offering your pearls of wisdom.

Jules


----------



## LellyLupin

Actually Jules it puts things into perspective, there is always someone going through something worse.  I hope your friends brother survives and gets help, and your friend and her family cope with whatever the future holds.  xx


----------



## julesbfd

Thanks lesley
Sadly no hope for life for him,it is now just hoping for a peaceful passing in the next day or so.
It shows hpw strong we can be when we need to be as my friend is proving.

Jules


----------



## deblovescats

thanks for your support wishforamiracle, lesley & jules
AF has arrived this morning so that makes it clear for me - will see what review says on fri and i can now work out for next attempt
going to enjoy bahamas
good to have family support
so sorry about friend's brother jules - it's true at least you knw there are people worse off than us, so sad he felt he had no other option
i got through work meal out on fri - was hard as one colleague pregnant, due oct and everyone on about baby names etc - i haven't told anyone my plans, but no one even thnks to ask! they know i haven't got kids and they all have, that's what makes it hard sometomes
trying to think positive and work out a plan of campaign! 
Deb


----------



## wishforamiracle

Hi jules ..... pain with injections generally mean they are in the right spot...... i have helped with a few... sorry it didn't work and i must say its a lotto for regular patients as to how long each work for..... i've asked as its interesting..... i dont see how pred and aspirin can hurt but it really depends on the doctor i suppose if they can give you a real def answer why not to take them.... i had 22 eggs first time 1 bad and around 17 the other times..... i had a real low fertilization rate and i just presumed it was the really bad sperm of my husband.... i'm crazy for not asking and now i wonder..... as for quality i had mature eggs and i think a day earlier or two before pick up wont change alot i find it hard to see how that can change the egg quality  but i will be def asking for the next time ...  i've just learned lots from these posts.... the last 3 txs were on the government and the drugs were standard i think and the 2nd did work for me while i took less ...and they didnt really give you time to think and ask... the embryologist told me what was going on 1minute before transfer while i was on the table and i was alittle shocked to ask much ..... i am wondering why your af came whilst on progesterone that is puzzling.....and i'm so sorry to hear of your friends brother i'm glad you were there for her and her family.... you are amazing to be giving like that at what is a rubbish time for you
    and Lesley labour pains aren't bad and i'm sure chronic back pain wins that round.....
    Debsloves cats glad you found the strength to go to a works do.... its hard i was in the same position as a colleague is due any day..... and they all knew ....so people not knowing i think is easier...... hope your day is better and you have our support whenever you need it ..... and that goes for all you other lovely ladies whatever stage you are at...x


----------



## LellyLupin

Aw sorry Jules I didn't know there was no hope for your friends brother, that is so sad.  One of my friends did the same thing at 29, I always wish we had had just an inkling, and maybe we could have stopped him, but you know he was the life and soul of the party.  None of guessed how he must have been feeling on the inside.  Its so awful for those left behind wondering if there was something they could have done xx

Debs well done for getting through the work meal, I know what you mean about people not bothering to ask.  What I hate most is people writing us off as too old, it drives me nuts.  What do you say when people ask if you have kids, I use the 'I didn't want them' line so I don't get the spanish inquisition or the pitying looks.

WFAM my Af came when I was on the Cyclogest too xx


----------



## bannyb

Hello! Just bookmarking as will be joining you all soon. Was waiting for AF back in May and had a (very) big surprise BFP, but very sadly miscarried at 11 weeks  . Has been hard, DH has almost non existent count hence the huge surprise, so not likely to happen again so getting organised for our last attempt so will await October AF. Will read and join in with personals soon. In the meantime lots of luck and baby dust to you all and look forward to chatting / supporting soon


----------



## deblovescats

thanks lesley- my sister's in the same situation - working as cabin crew with different people all the time, they often ask if you have kids and then say crassly 'didn't you want kids?' and assume you're too old! she's started to say 'it didn't happen' which tends to shut people up! 
then the other that people say - oh well you've been able to do ..... i.e travel, theatre whatever - all very nice, but doesn't mean  you wouldn't give it up! 
sorry for the rant - but it's baby talk in the office!!!!Grrrrh! It wasn't even planned! 
anyway going to see what review shows on fri then planning - might wait till oct - hopefully infection will have cleared by then, and don't want tx to fall in middle of trip to bahamas! 
in meantime also researching other clinics including abroad - not sure what to do really.
Deb


----------



## urbangirl

Debs, if anyone asks me I say 'yes, in about 5 years', and that soon shuts them up.  If they do dare ask me how old I am they just get a withering look for being so rude!!  Besides, it's true, one way or another there will be a baby on board within 5 years, miracles of science, eh 

Jules, re the pred, it's just a little tablet, nothing at all, but it can make you feel a bit mush.  I hated it, but since you're having these dreadful injections a few preds will be a walk in the park for you!!  I really hope you can find somethign that works for the back, a guy I know has been on morphine for his, but he's still looking for something else because of the side effects.

WFAM- I think timing of EC can make a huge difference, one day too much and the eggs can be over-mature.  You want them to be just right, not under or over.  If they're a day or two under it takes a good lab to be able to mature them properly.  That's what I find so appalling about clinics closing on a Sunday, EC should be done on the optimum day for the woman, IMO it's a make or break type of thing.  Maturing eggs is very, very difficult, that is why IVM hasn't really taken off. (when they take out very immature eggs and mature them in the lab, in order to reduce the amount of stimming drugs used).
Re progesterone, maybe I read this wrong cos I'm rushing(!), but you still get AF even if you're using loads of progesterone, it just delays it.

Welcome bannyb, so sorry you had a m/c and quite late as well, what a dreadful disappointment. .  Hope you can have better luck this time.


----------



## deblovescats

thanks urbangirl - its amazing how people with kids think they can crass stuff to you such as 'didn't you want kids?' - as in the past/too late - when we haven't given up on it
they never think how much it makes you scream inside sometimes when they go and on about child wonder and you answer politely showing such great interest! 
its really great to have all the support from you guys
does anyone know if you have a FET - is it same programme as for fresh, or does it depend?
Deb


----------



## Hanny

Jules and all - thanks for comments re: clinics. I'm feeling a bit less 'grrrr' about all that this week, I think it must be a reaction to the bfn and wondering what did/didn't go wrong. Yet still can't bring myself the ring the clinic, coward that I am!

Jules that's so sad about your friend and her brother, what an awful thing to have to deal with.

debslovescats - so sorry about your bfn - it's crushing and, well, I just felt really sad and deflated for days after mine. I'm not sure how I feel right now. My acupuncture lady insists I shouldn't see it as 'the end' but part of a journey - which is kind of trite (she is a bit of a hippy) but at the same time, it did help me to think that I just need take some time to re-group and start again, because I was in a frame of mind where I was liable to think in a very 'all or nothing' way. It sounds like you have lovely support from your mum and sister, and are planning ahead, which is great. I haven't told my family because they would find it too hard and upsetting (i.e. if it didn't work) and sometimes it's hard to have to 'look after' other people emotionally when you're trying to look after yourself.

bannyb - welcome and lots of luck for Oct - there is loads of support on here xx


----------



## Momogirl

Hi Ladies,

A quick update from me. My OTD was Sun 12 Aug, I was feeling period-like pains and took a home pee hcg test on Sat, which was negative- as I thought. So within 24hours I rode my bike furiously, and ate loads of raw oysters at the farmers market while I was waiting to get the call about my blood test. When she told me it was BFP on the phone - I didn't believe it! So far hcg rising ok, so yes it's a trepidatious BFP!! Early days yet... But I have gained trust in ARGC...

Thanks for all your advice & encouragement. Over the 2ww me and DH turned a yr older, Olympics ended and meteor shower...

For those of you got bfns, when I thought I was bfn, I had already planned new strategy to try dhea, CoQ10 and was thinking about going to Greece next. So all the strength in the world to move forward and stay positive    

Lady P - hope all is going smooth - and hope to see u in BFP thread.

Baby dust for us golden oldies xoxox


----------



## LellyLupin

Oh Momo thats such fabulous news, well done you, it must have been the oysters!!


----------



## Violet66

Congratulations Momo - what a lovely surprise after getting a negative at home!


----------



## GraceIvo

Hello, 

May I join this lovely group? I've followed it off and on for a while but this is my first post!.  Having undegone lots of unsuccessful ICSI cycles I am still not ready to give up with my own eggs (mad as that probably sounds) so this month I am trying an IUI cycle and could do with some support.

Good luck to everyone currently undergoing tx and those in the dreaded 2WW - lots of baby dust to all!


----------



## alexine

Hi Ladies I just had my first scan today...8 follies in the running. I'm cycling just now in hopes of freezing a few embies to buy me some time. I really really hope the quality is there.
Sending lots of      to everyone here!
xxA


----------



## LellyLupin

Hello GraceIvo and welcome to the fold, I don't think you are mad going with your own eggs.  If you are getting quality then why not - I am right there with you babe  

Good luck Alexine I hope you get some frosties, I am hoping the very same thing for me!


----------



## alexine

Welcome GraceIvo and thanks Lesleylupin! 
Congrats to you Momo!! How fantastic...enjoy this time and wallow in that great feeling! 
Good luck to you Lesleylupin sending you lots of     !

I'm must admit I'm scared that I won't get anything in the end...the last time resulted in 8 eggs 0% fertilisation. Sickening...this time I'm having ICSI. I pray I get at least 3 lovies for the freezer.

Good luck to everyone!    
xxA


----------



## urbangirl

Good luck Alexine, what does your clinic think about your progress?  I'm sure you'll get lots of lovely embies, I know though, what it's like to have had a disastrous cycle, it puts a fear in you that something like that might happen again, as I had zero in my first cycle.  But since you've changed clinics I'm sure you will get a great result this time.  Is that the day 3 scan you had, maybe more follicles will appear because you are on quite a high dose, aren't you?

Congratulation Momo, how fantastic, keep us posted how it goes.

Welcome GraceIvo, Becky on one of these threads got pregnant with her first IUI so there's some inspiration for you.

DebsLC, I haven't had FET but I've asked about it and the little bit I know is that it's possible to have it on a natural cycle but most clinics prefer to give you meds to make your lining optimal, and different clinics seem to follow their own preferred protocol, like they do with fresh.  Probably one of the other ladees here can tell you more.


----------



## alexine

Hi Urbangirl...it was a day 7 scan as I'm from out of town. I am on a much higher dose of stimms 300 gonal f and 75 menopur. Last cycle I was just on 225 gonal f and got 8 eggs. 
I think it's unlikely anymore will pop out and catch up at this stage. I'm scared again because I messed up my pill the month I was supposed to cycle so an extra month on and started a month later...I'm frightened that they over suppressed me. Not much I can do about it now but I was so so trying to do the best for myself so could accept whatever outcome. 
They clinic said not a huge amount of follies but definitely something to work with...I take it from that they were expecting more. 
Anyway fingers crossed I get something good int he end! 

How are things going for you Urbangirl?

xxA


----------



## memebaby

hello lovelies

just wanted to say I am going on my annual big hol to cornwall tomorrow so will have limited internet access. Lesley, Im not sure when you are due to start stimms but if its during this time am sending all the luck in the world.

Great news from momo. Something to take some faith from. AFM just wanted to let you know I had my nuchal scan today and whilst I wont get results for a few days it was a great comfort and joy to see the little one wriggling around actually looking like a baby. Wishing like mad that you lovely ladies join me soon. It can and does happen.

big hugs

meme


----------



## LellyLupin

Aw thanks sweetie  , I don't get my plan till 28th Aug, I can't remember the sequence suddenly (old age  ).  Have a great holiday and relax in the sunshine.  Great news about Minimeme .....Oo  I can use more icons - hold on a sec...       been dying to do that for ages.  Hope you can do the same for me in a few months xx    Got the horse lined up just in case  

Alexine ICSI should improve your chances drastically and you're still a young pup xx

Hello UrbanGirl how are you getting on?

Me I am just ticking over till the 28th and seriously considering buying some jogging bottoms  in case of OHSS again, they are supposed to be stimming me less this time so I don't get overloaded x


----------



## alexine

Sending you lots of     for your next cycle Lesly! You have a really great AMH...there must be some golden eggs waiting for you. Hang in there!  

I think you are right ICSI will help just hope they get enough eggs to work with!  

xxA


----------



## Kuki2010

Alexine,
Your inbox full. I can not send PM. Kukixx


----------



## alexine

Okay Kuki all clear...thanks! 
xxA


----------



## deblovescats

thanks for that urban girl
had review yesterday - consultant said no reason it didn't work - ET was fine, lining good etc, just the odds 50/50
he suggested having a try in sept with frozen blast - which he said is good quality Grade 1, and embryologist has put comment next to it 'nice'! So he thinks it has good chance of working
i'm tempted to try with that and if it doesn't work, to try clinic abroad
he suggested sept - to wait for AF to arrive then havce scan day 2/3 and take meds to build up lining, don't need to do down reg
only problems is it could clash with hols in bahamas so when AF arrives, if i work out it would clash, will go for oct instead - i think i need to chill so i'm ready for tx
Deb


----------



## GraceIvo

Thanks Lesleylupin, Urbangirl and Alexine for the welcome and encouragement.  It really helps as I have chosen not to discuss my treatments with anyone apart from one friend who is great and my family who are supportive but don't really understand the process.  

Congratulations Momo - excellent news!  Whilst I know you don't need it now can you remind me what CoQ10 is for?

Good luck with your cycling this month Alexine.  Sounds like you're off to a good start.

Best wishes to everyone else.

x


----------



## LellyLupin

Debs that sounds promising, especially as the Embrologist felt he had to comment.  Have your holiday first so you are chilled out and fully charged for the rollercoaster ride. Git to get your hair braided in the B'hamas you know


----------



## Momogirl

Hottest day of the year so far... Hi ladies thanks for the ongoing advice and encouragement, it's early days and I'm nervous, but ARGC constantly monitor, scan and tweak bfp treatment well past 12weeks, I'll keep ya updated.. 

Alexine - hi honey that's a great start, are you going for DS? How are u finding it back in Canada. Love to West Coast fresh air from me - hope you're relaxed and have good support out there. BTW you helped me back then by encouraging me to keep meditating, and doing positive visualisation... Still trying to keep it up ;-)

Leslu - end of Aug is just around the corner. We will be routing for your eggies!!

GraceIvo - what clinic are u tx-ing at - have u started stimming? CoQ10 is said to help egg quality, as well as be a good antioxidant, there are a couple articles online. I haven't taken it myself...

Debs - its nice to have a lil embie on ice, waiting for you!! Esp when u come back all chilled from Bahamas! Wow!

Hi everyone else!!!  Meme - so wonderful for u to see the nuchal scan!! I pray it comes safe for me   

Much Love xox


----------



## alexine

Momogirl..I'm so pleased for you! I'm glad I could help in some small way.... I'm sticking with the same donor sperm and really hoping my eggs will play their part!
Need some good vibes today as I'm now down to 6 follies in the running and they are cooking slowly.
I'm scared...this will be my last shot and I'm frightened I will end up with nothing. I'm finding it hard to be positive.  But telling myself if I just get what I need I will be very happy... I don't need extra......

Good luck to everyone!    
xxA


----------



## deblovescats

thanks lesley and momogirl
i'm looking forward to holiday - will get the braids done! 
i think then i'll be more chilled and hopefully treatment might work, i'll also have got rid of this annoying cough since i had the chest infection
u just start questioning what went wrong when everything seemed fine according to clinic, but i suppose i have to think of it as bad luck and a trial run.
Deb


----------



## LellyLupin

Debs I had all my ducks in a row too and it didn't work, I think its just the nature of the beast, even trying naturally when young and fertile takes more than one go usually, so I just put it down to fate.  

This is my last go too Alexine so I understand how you are feeling  , I was very disappointed I didn't get any frosties but my consultant said only 1 in 10 do.  You only need 1 so don't fret and I think the slower they mature the better the egg, thats why they are stimming me less this time, I had 23 eggs but only got 2 good ones, its quality not quantity that counts so I am sure you will have a couple of good one there.  

Momo have you got any pregnancy symptoms yet or is it far too early?  

My totally uninterested DP announced last night that he likes the name Molly, just like that out of the blue, hmm wonder if he is slowly coming around to the idea of a baby


----------



## alexine

Thanks Lesley. I'm only going for frosties this cycle and not having a transfer. I'm really concerned as I think they have over suppressed me. I'm on a lot more drugs a lot less follies and cook very slowly. From what I have read that is an indication of over suppression. They had me on the pill for almost 3 months initially to regulate my period for two months...the third month was because I unfortunately messed up my pill. I thought I was to stop again when the pack was finished but was supposed to continue for a few more days from another pack...anyway it's sickening me as my last round was a botch up from the clinic and lost 10 eggs. New clinic this time and I still think there are problems....  Sorry for the rant....
xxA


----------



## LellyLupin

No you rant away and get it all out girl.  Ah you are the lady whose clinic lost the eggs, thats terrible no wonder you are stressed out  .  I am sure things are ok but I can see why you are worried.  Try and relax and let them worry about things, my follies didn't grow fast enough so they upped my stimms and I got too many not very good ones,  so they might just know what they are aiming for here. xx


----------



## wishforamiracle

CONGRATULATIONS momogirl awesome to have a BFP on this site...fingers crossed it all progresses well...... Alexine its really stressful especially when you have concerns about your stiming can you phone up and speak to someone..... i hope you get your result.... meme wonderful news and keep up with your reports... GraceIvo welcome and this thread is wonderful for encouragement...we are all here for you.... Lesley oooo nearly the 28th am excited for you.... afm the house is quite bare and nearly my new start on the 29th.... am excited and have already looked at a clinic near my new home lol ..... urbangirl and debslovescats hanny and bannyb did i miss anyone ..... hope you ladies are all well


----------



## GraceIvo

Thanks Momo for the info on CoQ10.  It does sound like it is worth a try.  I am only doing an IUI with Clomid this month at Create.  Today is day 5 so I'll go for a scan next week to see if there is anything happening!  

WFAM thanks for the welcome.

Alexine, I think Lesleylupin is right about quality over quantity so please try and stay positive (much easier said than done I know!!)

x


----------



## alexine

Thanks  girls and GraceIvo Lesly and Wishforamiracle  for the encouragement! I really appreciate it. I've been telling myself all I need is what I need for one more go...so trying to stay positive.

Just to let you ladies know I emailed Peny at Serum who very kindly answered my email saying I should stick with it and to her it didn't sound bad. I so wished I could have been in the UK so I could have cycled at Serum but logistically from Canada this time it was too complicated. She really does put her heart into it and knows her stuff...and I believe you could trust she would do her very best for you.

Because of the 10 egg loss disaster I had last time I'm having a difficult time trusting any doctor or clinic. The doc and clinic I have right now have an excellent reputation but still I find it hard. 

Anyway thanks for listening. 

Grace I have been doing coq10 for three months now...I thik it is worth a try and won't hurt anything.Sending you lots of     for your cycle!

Wishforamiracle good luck to you for the 29th! I hope the clinic near your new place is a good one! 

Lesly good luck to you for the next round too...you will get there! Glad to hear your DH is coming around. If you know you want to have a baby don't give up...I'm sure when your little Molly or little man arrives he will be over the moon. Hang in there you have a great amh on your side. For what it's worth Peny at Serum said for us old gals she likes to stimm less and get fewer but better quality eggs....so I think you are right is saying slow and easy wins the race...let's hope so! 
Justine from the other thread is prego with twins at 44 with her OE from her recent cycle at Serum. 

Thanks again and lots of      to everyone here!

xxA


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Hello everyone
My god it's been nearly 2 weeks since I have been on here...My Mum has been over and we have been out day and night so I haven't had a chance to catch up on whats happening with everyone...I will sit down later and go through all the missed post's..

I am heading off tomorrow  evening to Brno!!Yahoo

Right can I ask a quick question...My husband has to do his "bit into the pot at 09.30am Wednesday",
When is the last day/ number of hour's can he do his last ejaculation before we go over there??

Hope that makes sense because I keep re-reading and it doesn't sound quite right!!!!!


----------



## CharlieClarke

Hello wreckedbudgie

Pretty sure it 2 - 3 day's. I would tell him to keep it to himself now lol

Good Luck


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Ha Ha CharlieClarke...Don't worry I am certainly not trying to get him to spread his oat's however I am a bit worried. I am pretty sure it has been 10 days since his last "COUGH COUGH" and I am worried that his sperm will not be very active!!!!

I remember at our last clinic they said after 5 days they are very sluggish!!! Hence my worry!!!!


----------



## wishforamiracle

Hi wrecked budgie..... its 3 days..... the longer the days the more weak the sperm..... mind you beacuse DH sperm so rubbish one doc told us 5days...... its difficult to sort out as with stimming its never sure when the big go ahead is planned ..... goodluck!!!!!!


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Thanks wishforamiracle.....

Well if it has been 10 days then he is buggered!!! I have been away with mum so was really just depending on him to use his brain and to be pro-active in making sure they are tip top... 

I must ask him when he come's in from work...There will be murder here tonight if he say's "Oh I forgot"


----------



## alexine

Hi Girls it looks like I'm triggering this eve....5 follies in the running...and about 8 small ones.  
Interesting...this makes me think wrong protocol....anyway I pray the quality is there and I get something good! 

Good luck Wreckedbudgie in Brno    and to everyone!     
xxxA


----------



## Mad0nna

Hi ladies, I am 43 from Moscow and trying for IVF in Israel. Hospital Assuta in Tel Aviv. It's our second IVF protocol. First one was in Moscow in April 2012. Short protocol, 11eggs and 5 embryos. 2 were transferred on 2 day, 3 did not develop. 
In 2009 we had miscarriage after natural pregnancy 12 weeks. Russian doctor said it happened because of HLA type. We have 3 locus the same. Do you make HLA blood test in UK? 
I had lymphocytic therapy with husband blood and donor blood.
Now I have little spotting on 10th day after embryos transfer. Is it ok? I have just endometrin vaginal pills 3 times a day. Doctor said to use 4 because of spotting. 
I am worry, we had long protocol with 18 eggs, 8 embryos. 3 were transferred on 3rd day, 5 did not develop.


----------



## urbangirl

Hi all, this is just a quick one for alexine really because we're moving house and are up to our necks in it.  Alexine, I think that heavy stimming / suppression thing is just how they do it over that side of the world, because that's what I had done as well.  And they do get very good success rates so I wouldn't stress too much about their different methods.  It didn't work for me only because, I think, the drug they used just didn't suit me and when I changed that things improved hugely, but that's a trial and error thing personal to each person, you can't know until you've tried it.
Really good luck on EC with your follies, hopefully all five will be the right maturity and maybe they'll be able to salvage one of the teeny ones as well.     It's out of your hands now so just chill till EC    

Catch up with everyone else soon!


----------



## Jenny18

Hello everyone. I'm a newbie and 43 so I really wanted to join in this thread! I'm doing my first round of IVF. Had two eggs transferred 5 days ago so am on the 2ww. I was given 5 to 7% chance of this whole thing working so I'm grateful to have got this far. Am getting a lot of comfort from reading your stories and don't feel quite so alone in this. Sending positive thoughts to everyone!


----------



## hopeful68

Queen bee - i am an over 40 too just had EC yesterday am on the Cycle Buddy thread - just found this one!! QUALITY not quality. if you only had one and it worked that would be all you need. think positive.  i only have 6 (fertilised out of 8 taken) awaiting the call tomorrow to See if they survive the night and can do ET this week!   

Worry all the time - have you tried reflexology. a friend of mine conceived naturally but lost it, did some blood tests and had thyroid issues. given meds but also had reflexology. is now 4 mths pregnant (all of this since Jan this yr!!) alternative therapy might appear magic and voodoo but if it works, who cares why!! 

good luck to you all.


----------



## hopeful68

wrecked buggie - 2-3 days is what our clinic wanted. i was at work so told DH to get practicing on his own ready for the 'big day'. he didn't have too much problem with that as far as i am aware and the result was a good sample. if older they may need to do more prep/washing or what ever they do in the lab to get fit ones for you - could take longer to fertilise. good luck any how!!


----------



## Momogirl

Hi Alexine,

Good luck with the trigger, hcg can mature lil eggies at fast rate, so you never know, 5+ is great!! It only takes one beauty. Sending you happy ovaries energy    

Hi everyone! Welcome Jenny and hopeful!! 

AFM so far so good. Still no symptoms at 5-6 weeks, hcg seems ok at dpo22 - 6000. Really nervous and excited for scan...

Xox


----------



## GraceIvo

Alexine thanks for your     sending lots back for your EC    .

Wreckedbuggie for what's it's worth my DP's samples after 1.5 days and 4 days were much better in terms of the motility and count than a sample he gave after 3 days.  Interestingly he was really stressed when he gave the 3 day sample.  I say 'interesting' now but at the time I found the whole thing damn irritating!!

Sounds like things are progressing well Momo.  Do you really not have any symptoms at all?

Welcome Hopeful, Jenny and Madonna.

x


----------



## Kuki2010

Alexine,
Thinking o fyou.. Lots and lots of luck..   

Love to you all your ladies.. Good luck!!!

Kukixx


----------



## Jenny18

thanks for the welcome Mumogirl and GraceIvo. Mumogirl, good luck with your scan!
x


----------



## Jodes17

Hi ladies 
May I join your thread? 
First time back on here for 2 years but I recognise Alexine and Kuki from before! Hello again. Alexine, my little boy was born on 27.04.11 just after your little girl. 
I had 3 embryos transferred on Saturday 18th. One 8 cell and two 7 cell. They were all better quality than 2 years ago so that's a boost at my age!!! 

Jodes x


----------



## hopeful68

just an update to this thread - i am more on the cycle buddy one but pop in here occasionally!!

6 embies made it through the night. 5 are 6 cell 1 is 4 cell. varying quality. enough for a selection so going for ET today at 12.30. still deliberating a 2 or 3 to put back issue. triplets are rare but i am closely aligned to sods law and guess who would get 3 if that was on the cards!! will be freezing the remainder as a back up in case non make it...... thoughts.... if they put the best 2-3 back leaving the other 3-4 'runts' for freezing what are the odds of them working after defrosting??

Also an odd thought that some bloke or possibly lady is in a lab now deciding my future children out of a jar of 6 - have been doing a bit of pondering recently!! too much time on my hands. roll on next week and i have copious amounts of jam to make - if i can get hold of enough jars!!!


----------



## ace789

Been on 375 menopur and daily cetrotide, had egg collection yesterday and produced 18, not bad for an old bird, starting to know what a chicken felt like, just waiting on embryologist to phone me, see how many have fertilised. Not sure how many to put back and how much pain is normal, paracetamol don't seem to be touching my very uncomfortable stomach :-/


----------



## hopeful68

acezero - congrats - damn good going. i am a year older and got 8!! perhaps as i didn't have so many i didn't have too much pain. during recovery i have bad 'period' pains but codeine and a heat mat cured that. once home didn't take a thing and haven't done. i have had more grief from my guts - the suppositories do an emergency stop on the bowel and nothing moves - at least in my experience! (and a few others!!) 
I am also have the debate on how many to put back - being 'old' i get up to 3  -i imagine you do as well. i only have until 12.30 today to make my decision and that is ET time!!! i will be getting the straws out soon and drawing lots!!


----------



## ace789

Hi hopeful and good luck for today, me and my partner have discussed in length the how many approach, I have just always said 3 at a time, but would be happy with just one taking, on the other hand at a grand a time for FET and as you mentioned the odds of triplets maybe  putting 2 back would be better, decisions decisions, anyway I'm jumping the gun don't know how many have fertilised yet and how many suitable etc, consultant didn't advise three put back if they go to blast stage, will have to wait and see I guess, my fingers are crossed for you xxx


----------



## hopeful68

well having walked the dog- 2 flies landed on my nose!!!!, 2 boats out with water skiers and 2 helicopters so i may just go for 2!!! leave 4 to freeze and with one being slow it might not make a defrost leaving 3 for next time!!?? - hopefully no need for a next time as this is going to work - a beautiful day for ET sun out, lovely clouds, flat seas, millions of bees being busy in the gorse and heather!! now for a quick soap free shower and away - will let you know later.......


----------



## amkhan

Good morning ladies

I’ve been following you for a while and decided it was about time to bump in! I’m Ali, 43, and currently living in Berlin. Haven’t found someone with whom to share my life so finally decided to move on and adopt an embryo! My doctor is Dr. Walker (I believe Queen_Bee knows her from an online seminar, she gave me such great vibes I decided to give IM a try).

Will be going to Bcn first week in September. Will any of you be cycling then? 

Best,

Ali


----------



## hopeful68

good luck amkhan. and welcome to the chat/ therapy and support group. i have only been on here a short while but found it so helpful having other peoples' experiences to draw on - especially as we really haven't told many people so can't chat with them. hope you find the support you need and as i say - good luck and may your dreams come true!  you are also brave going it alone, i do admire you for that and it put my 2 or 3 dilemma in to perspective when i have a supporting husband to help me through. we are all here for you if you need us.


----------



## hopeful68

AFM - decided to do 3!! the others will be frozen if they make blast (approx Saturday) however was told this is not likely to happen as they are poorer quality. so i have 2 x good 8 cells (they were only 6 this morning!!) and a poorer 6 cell (which was 6 this morning so may be on the shut down and has fragmentation) all eggs in the basket, now to hatch at least one!!


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Hello everyone.

Hopeful68- great with 6 embies and I will pray that you will get a BFP in 2weeks!!!   It is a mare the wait.....   and thanks for the advice re my husband and his  last . it was 4 days today!!!

Acezero121- very best of luck with the fertilisation!!! Will keep everything crossed for you...It is all hurdles in this game, how many eggs, will they fertilize, will I get get a BFP....  

Thanks also WFAM, CC, Grace and Alexine for the advice on my DH  last    ;

Momogirl- absolutely delighted for you on your BFP, you must be over the moon!!!!  Here is loads of     and     

Debs- I am so so sorry for you with your negative result. What an absolute shame. I really don't know what to say to you because I know no words help with the utter disappointment when you see that negative. I was devastated last August when it happened to me but here is a huge     from me....

hello to Jenny18, Mad0nna, Amkhan and Jodes17...........Hello Lesley and Grace too....Hope I haven't missed anyone and if I have I am sorry but I am doing a weeks catch up here!!!! 

Urbangirl- hope your move went well.Thank god I have never had to move in 20 years!!!

Well I was at the clinic today where my DH had to do his bit. I had my scan and my endo is 9.4 which is fine. Back next Tuesday for ET with DE so then that will be my 2ww.....And my god I met Doctor Marek, OH MY GOD he is SOOOOOO Handsome


----------



## wishforamiracle

Hi there ladies...i thought it was better to put 3 back as our age is against us...... and defrosting may be hit and miss...mind you i'm all for the entire bar of chocolate lol..... hope it all goes well acezero.....


----------



## Momogirl

Hi lovely ladies,
Good to see lots of activity on the thread.

Alexine - hope EC was smooth and plentiful, and that you are feeling positive about this tx     meditate visualise

Regarding how many embies to put back in, I'd trust your embryologist - mine advised for any women 40+ go for 3, without hesitation. 

For other ladies in EC and ET stages, good luck!! Positive visualisation and relax as much as poss. 
WB where are u txing? It helps to have a hot Dr...
Jodes welcome and that's great about your embies.

For ladies in waiting, enjoy having your embies back with you, FF has been so helpful thru the process...

AFM so far so good, early scan is tomorrow finally , nervous & excited, starting to feel twinges, could be gas tho  .  Still no real symptoms, but I have also realised that the drugs I'm on can sometimes suppress nausea. Hopefully I'm lucky and it will be smooth sailing... I already feel incredibly lucky and grateful... 

Sending you all strength and sticky baby dust! xox


----------



## hopeful68

wishfor a miracle and moomoo thanks for a reassurance on the 3 issue. woke up early wondering what the  hell i would do if 3 made it but told myself odds are not good for that and i have 3 chances of one making it so feeling a bit calmer now!! 
could have done with a good looking Dr myself yesterday. def felt odd with older bloke Dr sat at my downstairs awaiting the tube to arrive from the other room with hubby there holding my hands - thought he was going to rub the hair off my head with his nerves - and the nurse there too pushing on my very full bladder!! old man Dr pushing spec around to show movement on the screen so hubby could work out where things were and watch for the little white line of fluid!! - which they took an image of and gave to me!! - i want babies - one would do!!- in the next one!! 2ww now - OTD 4/9/12! have test kit - given by clinic.


----------



## hopeful68

momogirl - sorry for some reason decided to call you moomoo !! no insult intended!! quite a nice nic name actually but appologies none the less!! (teach me for not righting it down!!)


----------



## bannyb

Hello! Thanks for the previous welcomes. Do you mind me asking where you girls with the option of 3 to put back are cycling? I've only been given the option of 2 to go back, as it's our last attempt seriously wondering whether to change clinics, having said that I have only ever had 2 suitable for transfer so maybe a moot point!!
I'm following all your posts and got my fingers crossed and   for BFPs for you all. Not joined in properly yet as not cycling til Oct/Nov.


----------



## hopeful68

banny b - i am at poundbury near Dorchester. they will do the 3 for over 40s only and i had to sign a disclaimer to get the extra one!!


general - been asking on the crazy train cycle thread but for those who have been through IVF before the question of sex has arrived. post ET what is the consensus?? carry on as normal or OTD or scan date are the options so far - i know which DH would prefer!! especially as he is liking the effects of the supossies on my boobs!!


----------



## Jodes17

Hi 
Momogirl, Hope early scan went well, beautiful moment seeing that twinkling heartbeat. 
Hopeful, well done on 3 embie transfer. The consultant made me laugh when we put all 3 in last time, he said he'd never known a woman over 40 with triplets anyway! Cheers.  Well, who knows.. I guess it's a risk but a slim one. 
Banny, my TX has been with CARE Nottingham, can't fault them really and they're fine with putting 3 back once you've talked it all through and understand the stats. 
Jx


----------



## wishforamiracle

Hi ladies my 3 were put back in Belgium...only ever had two before that  were ok....... i thought all over 40's got the option of 3...hmmm..... and no sex until a heartbeat..... i was told ,i think the path of least regret after all that time trouble and money is probably safest...anyway there are ways around that lol.....


----------



## ace789

Well out of 18 eggs 13 fertilised, day 2 today we have 5 2 cell 4 3 cell 3 4 cell and 1 6 cell, 4 at grade 2, 8 grade 2-3 and 1 grade 3. Have a time for ET tomorrow, but embriologist said might let them go to blastocyst as there are too many to single out the best ones at this stage, it seems to be all cell division and grading :-/ still tempted to have three put back but scared by triplets, although at the clinic I am at there are no triplets for my age group, not yet anyway  thanks for all well wishes and good luck everyone else, have found these boards invaluable at times, just pondering the cost of freezing and blasts now, another grand coming up I think


----------



## Lana7

Hello ladies, I have been reading this thread a lot last week, I had ET of 2 embryos on 27 July, and now regret not going for three, as it's not going great for me so far. My hCG was slow from the start and I have been bleeding since two weeks ago. I am currently monitored by EPU who think its an ectopic pregnancy - big surprise for me as I didn't think that was possible! Two days ago they offered me some hope, saying the second embryo might still show up, but since then I had another rubbish slight hCG increase (from 990 to 126 and increase in bleeding including clots, so I am facing the facts now   

Obviously no one can tell you how many to put in, and when my doctor was insisting on three, I was adamant I didnt want to risk it... I guess she was more aware of the stats. I am 43 and had a natural pregnancy 22 years ago, so I hoped my body remembers it. 

Sorry for the downer post, I am usually more fun than that! 

Good luck to ace zero 121, hopeful and everyone else who is starting the journey at the moment, hope it goes well for you guys!


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Momogirl I am at Reprofit and yes it helps to have a nice Doctor to gaze upon!!!!!


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Lana7 I am so sorry to hear your news. I can't imagine what you are feeling or going through over past 2 weeks. I miscarried when I had my first IVF but it was about 2 hours and it was over...Can't imagine the worry and upset for 2weeks....

I will pray that you will get some positive news out of this...Look after yourself and here's a big     from me to you...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Jodes17 said:


> Hi
> Momogirl, Hope early scan went well, beautiful moment seeing that twinkling heartbeat.
> Hopeful, well done on 3 embie transfer. The consultant made me laugh when we put all 3 in last time, he said he'd never known a woman over 40 with triplets anyway! Cheers. Well, who knows.. I guess it's a risk but a slim one.
> Banny, my TX has been with CARE Nottingham, can't fault them really and they're fine with putting 3 back once you've talked it all through and understand the stats.
> Jx


Jodes when I went to CARE Nottingham in February they were only willing to put 1 embyro back in due to new Guidelines? I said I would have 2 put back in and they were ok with that but out Donor Nurse said no way to 3?? Now that is odd.....I assume you were there recently? xxxxxx


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Aceaero121...Hope all goes well for you ET today....Here are lots and lots of      and       and      for a BFP......


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Well we still have 11 follies at day 2.........
2-5cell, 3-4cell, 5-3cell and 1-2cell........ 

I am hoping this is good...Oh god its sooooo real now......    

Good luck to all on here...xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lana7

Thanks wrecked budgie and good luck with your ET, sounds really good so far


----------



## urbangirl

Bannyb, Number put back depends on whether it's own egg or donor, because the stats for donor are much, much higher.  You would prob not need three back in that case because the egg quality is almost certianly going to be good and egg quality is pretty much agreed by all consultants to be the single most important factor in getting a bfp.  If you're own-egg 3 is good to get the best chance of getting even one good one, and I would have thought you would be allowed that in any clinic the UK.


----------



## Jodes17

Hi Wrecked Budgie
I had ET last Saturday, both my cycles have been with CARE Nottingham and I put 3 back both times as over 40. It wasn't a problem, they just went on a bit about the risk of multiple pregnancies. Did you say donor nurse? Are you using donor eggs? I'm using own so that must be why. Who are you with now? 
Jx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Howdie girls! 

May I join you? I am on my first round of IVF and on day 3 of injections, (short protocol with Menopur) full of   and   that this works for all of us. Is anyone else at a similar stage? Xx


----------



## panicstricken

Hi Magicalbabydust - and all you other lovely ladies, this is my first post on here as well.

I too have just started my first (and only) IVF treatment at Ninewells in Dundee.  I'm on a Flair protocol due to very low AMH and this will be day 4 of Menopur.

We've had a bullet ride from February "there's nothing wrong" - through to June "you need IVF - it's your only chance" through to now "1-4% chance of success" so I'm glad I found you all for some support with this.

Love and luck to all xx


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Jodes17 said:


> Hi Wrecked Budgie
> I had ET last Saturday, both my cycles have been with CARE Nottingham and I put 3 back both times as over 40. It wasn't a problem, they just went on a bit about the risk of multiple pregnancies. Did you say donor nurse? Are you using donor eggs? I'm using own so that must be why. Who are you with now?
> Jx


Yes our was with Donor Eggs...Perhap's that is why they only wanted 1 but 2 at a push....Now that makes sense.....Hope all is going ok with you........


----------



## wreckedbudgie

hopeful68 said:


> banny b - i am at poundbury near Dorchester. they will do the 3 for over 40s only and i had to sign a disclaimer to get the extra one!!
> 
> general - been asking on the crazy train cycle thread but for those who have been through IVF before the question of sex has arrived. post ET what is the consensus?? carry on as normal or OTD or scan date are the options so far - i know which DH would prefer!! especially as he is liking the effects of the supossies on my boobs!!


My last clinic said no hanky panky for 5 day's post ET.......


----------



## bannyb

Thanks so much for all your replies. Maybe I just need to have the conversation again with the nurses where I am as it will be my own eggs, I didn't realise it was common practice for the over 40s to have 3 transferred... but now I do! These forums are great for picking up helpful information, and great that it's in time for my next cycle! 
Hopeful I think I was told not to for a few days after ET but can't quite remember, and just checked with DH who says there's no reason not to... but he would say that!   
Lana I hope the news was good today?   For you. Welcome magicababydust and panicstricken, and good luck!
Wreckedbudgie that all sounds great so far! Hope the news continues to be good   
I hope everyone else is doing well on their journeys     for everyone


----------



## bethy_17

Hi girls

Currently on day 10 of a mild ivf  - I am on low dose of menopur and was meant to take cetrotide on Sunday night but didnt take as thought it was too early and got told off by clinic today for not taking it with the pos my cycle is now messed up.
The scan showed, however, that the largest folly is 13 and havent ovulated yet but alot of cervical mucus today.
I mean if they had emphasised that the cetrotide was impt I would have taken it......

Can anyone advise whos been on cetrotide?  I took it at 4pm today instead of 7pm hoping to buy back abit of time and hope its not too late.

Many thanks!
B xx


----------



## CharlieClarke

Hey Bethy

Im taking Centotide along with 450 Menopur.
Started Menopur last Wed, told to start Centrotide Sat morn. They were very clear with me that it has to be taken in the morn and if I took it at say 10am then sun had to be 09.58.
I just followed the instructions and have my scan Wed.
Hope you solve your problem and Good Luck!


----------



## LellyLupin

Hello all you newbies, so nice to see you all on here.  Hope you all get your little miracles.

AFM tomorrow i go to get my plan and here we go again on the rollercoaster


----------



## Jodes17

Bethy, I took 225 menopur, starting on the tues and then cetrotide starting on the Saturday. I took both at 7pm. I wasn't told to do it in the morning. You'll soon know if there's a prob at your scan as your womb lining needs to be less than 5mm According to my consultant and if your not down regulating it'll be thicker. Good luck 
Jx


----------



## urbangirl

Bethy_17, did your clinic explain what the cetrotide was for?  I take it for my cycles solely to prevent ovulation happening before the ET date, so if that's why you're taking it and your follicles are still there then you are fine.  But maybe other clinics use it for something else, I would ask.

Hi LesleyL, so you are starting again already, time passes so fast!  I am going to do mine the cycle after this one.

Having a dreadful time with our move, instead of concentrating on gettting superhealthy for October I've been mega stressed out every day.  The flat we've moved into has just been newly painted and I've been reading all about VOC's (volatile organic compounds) and their effects on fertility so I've been panicking about that.  I've ended up sleeping next to the patio door with it wide open all night to avoid the fumes.  DP was working til 3 last night and I woke up at 1.30 to find some random man in the flat.  I screamed and he ran out and jumped over two gardens right into a neighbours party, so I raced down there and tried to get some witnesses and it turned out he was one of their friends who'd been at the party earlier!  Needless to say he had scarpered but my neighbour dragged him round to explain himself this morning, I had to slam the door in their faces though because I didn't want DP to know or he won't let me sleep with the door open anymore!  It's dramas every day at the moment and all I want is a bit of peace and quiet to concentrate on eating healthily and doing yoga & maybe even a little bit of chanting.  Instead I'm a nervous wreck!  

Hi to all the newbies!


----------



## hopeful68

urban girl - that would have scared the   out of me!!! there are so many things from the chemicals we use to clean the house and put on our skin or those in foods and drinks we can go potty trying to avoid them all. just involved in a should you drink pinapple juice or not to assist implantation discussion on another thread - and so the info conflict goes on!! i hope you don't get anymore night visitors !!! and do try and relax a bit. can't remember what stage in the cycle you are but stress at any stage ain't good!!


----------



## LellyLupin

UG wow I would have had a heart attack finding someone in the house.  Did he give an adequate explanation as to why he was in there?  Was he just drunk and got lost?  That definitely won't help with your calm and relaxed regime.  I think its too dangerous to sleep with the doors open anyone could wander in, can't you stay with a friend until the paint has dried and aired, it would be safer? .

Well I learnt something new today at the hospital, apparently I have PCOS, something I have asked my doctor about for years and got no definite answer to.  Thats partly why I had 55 follies and I was also told I actually got 31 eggs not 23 so thats new.  They were talking about putting me on a drug I have never heard of to stop the symptoms of OHSS but it comes with its own side effects - er no thanks!!  So here we go again I start the Buserelin tomorrow and my EC date is 24th Sept. I am on a lower dose of Merional this time too.  I took my big sis with me today and she was fascinated with it all, she had her kids at 19 and 21 which I now wish I had done and maybe I wouldn't be here.  Oh well- sigh.

Cetrotide I haven't heard of, there are so many new drugs on here.  I find the Cyclogest the hardest to deal with, it makes me so sore, does it do that with anyone else?  

Babydust to one and all xxxx


----------



## urbangirl

LesleyL, I haven't had a chance to talk to him yet, and yes, his friends seem to think that he got lost and wandered into the wrong house, but he seemed to recover his bearings very quickly when I started screaming so I'm not convinced    and how can he mistake a pitch black quiet garden for an illuminated one full of people?!     But, as I know he's not a professional thief, or a drug addict etc so he won't come back I am somewhat reassured.  Nor is he short of cash, I've worked that out from his mum's address which my neighbour gave me, so I think it was just for kicks. Brat!  I don't think I can stay anywhere else, I would complain too much about air freshners and fly sprays!  BTW, I can't believe your consultant never suggested you might have PCOS.  That was the first thing I thought when you posted how many follicles you had, but I didn't say anything because I thought it couldn't be because he must have ruled it out as it's so obvious.  There's a section for it somewhere on here.  Re your sis, don't regret what might have been, you did things differently but you will get where you want in the end, just more difficult!

Hopeful68, you're right, I AM going potty with all the anti-chemical stuff, I've become a right bore with it. And I am experiencing information overload, so I think I will stay away from the pineapple discussion thread    I'm on a break this month, just preparing for October, though I may do a natural cycle in September.

Hello everyone else!


----------



## deblovescats

hi everyone
astonishing how no one suggested PCOS to you lesley !
Got back from trip to Munich last night - took my mind off tx etc so good break - weather variable, Bavarian scenery beautfiul!
Got theatre trip to see Phantom in Leeds on 8th Sept so that's next good trip to look forward to - should be AF around then, but if it happens at that time, won't be able to arrange tx till Oct, as it would clash with bahamas trip in Sept.
Just wait and see now
Deb


----------



## bannyb

OMG urban girl, that sounds really scary, keep safe please! 
Deblovescats, very envious, always wanted to go to see phantom, let us know how it is please   
I rang and spoke to the embryologist this morning in the end about the issue of 3 embies being put back if possible and was told that I would not be allowed to put 3 back in due to the possibility of triplets so that's confused me as other clinics seem to be doing 3 for the over 40s. Confoooosed!!


----------



## hopeful68

bannyb - i had 3 put back (a week ago today) for over 40s there is the option according to the regulatory body. still a risk but in reality rarely do you get 3 top quality embies to go back. i had 2 x 8cell and 1 x 6 cell  EC mon ET wed so only 2 day embies- who knows what is doing what inside at the mo. i would check out IVF regulation rules and wave them at the consultant! also if you have 2 good ones then that should be enough. if you have 3 poorer quality ones then 3 is a good option and odds are at least one or 2 wont make it - unfortunately!!................ go get 'em girl......


----------



## bethy_17

Hi everyone
Thanks for all your replies to my post about the cetrotide.

All going well  - 7 follies biggest 14mm day 12 (apparently really good for my age!) Ive been on menopur 225 and started cetrotide 2 days ago.  They increased to 300 today.
Im just abit worried as I went to a clinic specialising in natural/mild cycles as I feel the drugs at my previous hosp frazzled them - altho I was on down reg and 375 of fostimin there.      But Im now ending up taking quite afew drugs again but the largest follie is only 14 and they need it to be 17 for EC.  The cetrotide apparently stops ovulation.
I guess I should just continue as they say

In the past Ive always had a leading follie (up to 1 naturally and its unusual Ive got 7 follies all at similar sizes.

Lets hope EC is soon!
B xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Well the end of a crappy day   and the cherry on the top was my best friend telling me she is 11 weeks pregnant.  I only found out because she accidently sent me a text she was sending to someone else.  

UG Debs no no-one mentioned PCO to me, saying that I didn't know I had OHSS till it didn't work and I went back for the 'what went wrong talk'.

Bannyb my consultant told me that whether 2 or 3 are put back it doesn't seem to alter the chances at our age.  He said even putting 2 back it would be rare for over 40s to get twins.  If you want 3 though I would insist.  

Bethy I am sure your follies will be fine for ECx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Howdie girls, 
I'm on my first round of IVF and have what might be a silly question but looking for reassurance... And wondered if you can help... I have EC on Monday although my follicle sizes yesterday showed 16.5 (and as the doc said they grow 2mm per day) I am worried that they will grow to the perfect size this weekend and then be too big and spoil by Monday. Has anyone here had eggs collected bigger than 24 or did their eggs slow down in growing size nearer to EC? Thanks for any reassurance xx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Hi Bethy - my clinic said that the trigger injection helps mature the eggs, so according to stats (!) you should get another 2mm min of growth before EC. Xx


----------



## CharlieClarke

Hey Magicalbabydust

How big were the others?

Maybe they are holding out till monday to let more of them mature?


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Magicalbabydust_ mine were about the same when I had IVF last August and I think mine were collected 3 day's later and were still ok....Can you ask then to do a TVU on Sunday if you are worried? My clinic brought me in alternate day's to do TVU and then booked me in when mine got to 17mm......

Hello to everyone else on here too..I have been posting more on Cycle Buddies...I had my ET on Tuesday and all is ok so far....
Had to laugh Merek the Doctor was so pleased, kept telling me I will have a pregnancy as I am healthy, eggs could not be better and was then patting my stomach after the eggs went in saying "good luck"...He did make me laugh!!! 
So let's hope he is right and when I test on the 8th September I will see two lines on my pregnancy test!!  

So good luck to you all on here going through treatment or planning treatment...


----------



## GraceIvo

Jenny18, hopeful68, Jodes17, acezero121 and wreckedbudgie sending you lots of     and     on your 2WW.  Looking forward to seeing some BFP's on this thread soon!!

Wishing magicalbabydust, panicstricken, bethy_17, CharlieClarke and Lesleylupin all the best for your current cycle.  

Urbangirl, I hope you are ok after your late night intruder.  I would have been utterly terrified!

magicalbabydust, I agree with CharlieClarke's suggestion that perhaps your clinic is waiting for more follies to mature? 

AFM, had my IUI yesterday.  They showed I responded well to the Clomid (after being told categorically it doesn't work for women over 40).  There were two lead follicles that hopefully will have both released at time of ovulation so my side of things were all looking ok.  However we used DP's frozen sperm as he is away and it did not thaw well.  Only 1.5 million which I am told is way short of the mark of the necessary 5 million for IUI.  

Also I felt like as I was only doing an IUI I was pushed to the back of the queue at my clinic.  I was kept waiting for hours (It got to the point where I started to think they had forgotten me and gone home ) so by the time I went in it looked like I had ovulated and I always thought it was best to have the IUI before ovulation.  

Upshot is it seems like it will take nothing short of a miracle for this cycle to work!! So I am not holding out any hope for this time but at least I know Clomid does work should we want to try it again.

Sending lots of  baby dust  to all and I hope I haven't left anyone out.

x


----------



## Jodes17

Hi ladies
Just a quick question, I'm 43 and my consultant said I  was too old to us my own eggs, really! But we did anyway.The stats for the clinic I'm at go up to 42 for women using own eggs. How about everyone else's experience? 
Thanks
Jx


----------



## LellyLupin

Jodes I am using my own eggs and I am 45, it all just depends on your biological age and not your actual age in years.  Good Luck  

Thanks GraceIvo - I hope they won't make you pay for this round of IUI if they left you so long you had already ovulated?  

WreckedBudgie what is TVU?  Good luck  howsweet was Mr Merek thats so cute .  I am sure they will take as they have add extra special luck imparted to them


----------



## GraceIvo

You know what Leslie I didn't even think about that, although it was a bit late as my clinic make you pay upfront.  When I said to the doctor that I didn't think it was so great that it looked like I had already ovulated, he said it may have only been 5 mins ago so the timing could have been perfect....yeah right!    I think so much of this is guess work on their behalf.  

Jodes17 re age for OE, I agree it really depends on the individual.  I am still trying with my OEs.  I read somewhere that 'over 40's' is the fastest growing area of the fertility market so clinics better get used to treating women over 40 with their OEs!!  

x


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Lesleylupin said:


> Jodes I am using my own eggs and I am 45, it all just depends on your biological age and not your actual age in years. Good Luck
> 
> Thanks GraceIvo - I hope they won't make you pay for this round of IUI if they left you so long you had already ovulated?
> 
> WreckedBudgie what is TVU? Good luck howsweet was Mr Merek thats so cute . I am sure they will take as they have add extra special luck imparted to them


TVU is trans vaginal ultrasound....x


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Ladies can I ask just one question, is it normal to have period like pains after egg transfer
Have had them since yesterday afternoon.. Egg transfer was Tuesday at 1pm....


----------



## hopeful68

wrecked buggie - i bloody hope so... i had ET on Thurs last week, pains started on sat niggling on off most of the time. am getting a bit concerned as AF would be about due if not for the botty bombs so knicker checking too. i am telling myself it is implantation pain - Tom, Dick and Harry must have a jack hammer in there, not sure if it is caused by the botty bombs as the progesterone apparently helps the lining thicken so it could be that too?? not an answer i am afraid but you aren't alone in the abdo pain issue!!


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Hopeful I did a quick google search on "signs of pregnancy after IVF" and one of the fertility sites mentioned Period type pains as normal as this is implantation pain!!!!  

So bloody fingers crossed that is what it is....  My period would not be due for another week so maybe those little babies are clinging onto that womb lining and saying "eh we ain't going nowhere"......


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Hopeful I thought sod it...I emailed both Stefen and Merek to see what they have to say about the pains....xxxxx

I will let you know as soon as they respond....


----------



## bannyb

Wreckedbudgie and hopeful68, if it's any help, when I fell pregnant with DS after our first ICSI I felt like my period was coming the whole time and period like pains and twinges. I was told it is all perfectly normal and was due to implantation plus uterus stretching apparently. The pains and twinges carried on for several weeks into the pregnancy. So fingers crossed it's the same for you ladies


----------



## bethy_17

Hi girls
Thanks for everyones replies and good luck to all on the 2ww

lesleylupin - yes I know the feeling you really dont want to hear that but heh Im sure you ll have the positive news soon and be telling them.

Jodes17 - Every cycle is different and for me the key is stress free and keeping healthy for a good cycle - Ive waited a while since my last cycle and have a really good cycle this time wheras 2 months ago the scans didnt look good and the previous clinic painted a negative picture and this clinic is really positive.

Magicalfairydust - on my last cycle the big one at 18mm stopped growing at 19mm so dont worry they can slow down  

GraceIvo - thanks you for that i felt the same with iui I felt I was treated second best to ivf you really have to push your case adn insist on 1st class treatment.


----------



## hopeful68

banby and wrecked budgie (WB- for the Mo!) (god these names are hard to spell tonight!!) - here is hoping they are burrowing in deep!! still got a mild temp too - apparently another good sign (unless i start seeping puss from somewhere!!)   it would be a miracle really given the odds at my age and reading all the dissapointments and hardships everyone else has been through.

     one for each of us WB

also loads of best PMA to all at all stages. really loosing out on who is where in what kind of cycle at the mo..... tired.com - not sleeping great. not sure what is magic about 6am these days. definately out of my work shift pattern that is for sure!! normally work 2pm - 2am and never see 6am!!


----------



## wreckedbudgie

bannyb said:


> Wreckedbudgie and hopeful68, if it's any help, when I fell pregnant with DS after our first ICSI I felt like my period was coming the whole time and period like pains and twinges. I was told it is all perfectly normal and was due to implantation plus uterus stretching apparently. The pains and twinges carried on for several weeks into the pregnancy. So fingers crossed it's the same for you ladies


Bannyb that's great to hear... Fingers crossed that's what's happening to me and ban...
Here at airport waiting to fly back to uk...
Thanks again for your words of comfort..xxxxx


----------



## wreckedbudgie

hopeful68 said:


> banby and wrecked budgie (WB- for the Mo!) (god these names are hard to spell tonight!!) - here is hoping they are burrowing in deep!! still got a mild temp too - apparently another good sign (unless i start seeping puss from somewhere!!)  it would be a miracle really given the odds at my age and reading all the dissapointments and hardships everyone else has been through.
> 
> one for each of us WB
> 
> also loads of best PMA to all at all stages. really loosing out on who is where in what kind of cycle at the mo..... tired.com - not sleeping great. not sure what is magic about 6am these days. definately out of my work shift pattern that is for sure!! normally work 2pm - 2am and never see 6am!!


Call me WB anytime.... Let's hope it's a BFP for me and ban..... Fingers crossed


----------



## alexine

WB sounds like good signs to me....I had period pains and twinges...felt a bit woozy and after the first week after ET started smelling things....
     to everyone!
xxxA


----------



## urbangirl

Magicalbabydust, if your ET is set for Monday are you still taking stimms?  If you’re worried about the follies growing too much you could maybe try asking them whether you should reduce your last doses.

Grace Ivo, that’s happened to me, it’s really bad and in those cases we should get our money back, but that never happens.  If it’s any consolation one of my books says the good sperm reachs the egg in a matter of minutes, can’t remember if it said 9 minutes or 40  , will have to check, still, better than hours, eh!

Jodes 17, I’m with the others on this, it depends on the 43 year old, we’re all different.  But going to a clinic that is used to treating this age group helps, it’s better, and just nicer, to see a consultant who you feel will do their very best for you, and treat you as an individual rather than a statistic.  I would feel that that person wasn’t putting their heart into it if they had already written me off, so to speak.  

AFM, Day 1 should be any day now, this is my pre-IVF cycle though.  I am thinking of having another hysteroscopy to prep for Oct. but I haven’t heard back from the doc yet.  I had the last one in July so I don’t know if another one is too soon.  BTW met intruder finally, didn't get a satisfactory explanation from him really, (Him: "Isn't it wierd that someone so normal would do that?!")  then he gave me a rapid apology and made off! 

WreckedB, Hopeful68 and all the others on the 2ww      

Wouldn't it be great if we could have a live feed on the top of the site telling us who was on the 2ww, like sky news!


----------



## magicalbabydust

Morning girls, sounds like everyone is at such exciting stages.  Urbangirl - there is a thread for 2ww'ers in August - many with very positive news and I understand that there is a sept starting too. Hope that helps.

Gracelvo - clomid does work for many ladies aged 40 and over - I did three months of it and actually overstimulated. Our consultant said that the sperm gets to the overlies from 4 mins to 40 mins so it should be fine.  Good luck Hun, Great to know that the clomid works for you and you can continue with it for the future too - I'm sure you know the chances of twins is higher too  

Wrecked budgie (great name..!) I'm loving the sound of your doctor patting your tummy - how lovely!

Thank you all for your tips on the follies, you are all so reassuring, this mornings scan confirmed (sizes below) only 1 at 20mm so I am less worried about overstim and them growing over/spoiling. I did ask them if i can lower the dose but as you suggested, they eant to get the wee ones slightly bigger too for more chance. Just one more day tomorrow of stim and then trigger tomorrow night and EC bright and early 7am on Monday morning. Can't believe that they will take out 15+ sounds so sore, not that I am worried about pain, just praying not to get OHSS.  

Good luck to everyone for today's exciting journey. So hoping that we are all successful xx


----------



## wreckedbudgie

hopeful68 said:


> wrecked buggie - i bloody hope so... i had ET on Thurs last week, pains started on sat niggling on off most of the time. am getting a bit concerned as AF would be about due if not for the botty bombs so knicker checking too. i am telling myself it is implantation pain - Tom, Dick and Harry must have a jack hammer in there, not sure if it is caused by the botty bombs as the progesterone apparently helps the lining thicken so it could be that too?? not an answer i am afraid but you aren't alone in the abdo pain issue!!


The very sexy Merek emailed and those pains are a very good sign for implantation....YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Magicalbabydust and Urban girl.....Thanks for the positive energy...It would be brilliant to have a tab so you could see at a glance what people are doing with the 2WW..........

First day back in UK today and I did some gardening with my lovely neighbour...He did all the hard work....He likes a second Dad to me and he was saying today "I suppose you will move if you have a baby"...I felt very sad as I have lived here since I was 22years of age and it is a very small cul de sac and everyone looks out for each other so that is the only sad thing thing that will happen if I have a baby...  but having a baby will be the best thing in the world that could happen to me...


----------



## hopeful68

WB - i hope so (that and the tiredness and nausea today!!) resisting the temptation to test early as i dont want to have a dissapointment if AF arrives over the w/end.


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Oh my god Hopeful thats sounds VERY VERY VERY POSITIVE but DO NOT TEST EARLY!!!!   

Oh I will be     and that the   will be a BFP......


----------



## hopeful68

the abdo pain was different today but has passed. not a post i want to put on cycle buddies just yet due to everyone's bad news day!! wouldnt want to be rubbing salt in wounds if it is  .


----------



## bethy_17

Hi girls
Can anyone advise?
I have EC Sunday and I ope alls well with you.

Im having EC Sunday the doctor gave me 1 ovitrelle as he said he was worried about OHSS and when I spoke to the consulatant  about a couple of things she asked why Id been given one and she said I should take 2 and wait for blood results at 3 pm these came back ok and Ive been told to take 2 - do you think i should take these?  obviously I dont want to ovulate early but at the same time I dont want to use too may drugs for fear of harming the eggs.

Anyway love to hear your thoughts
Thanks!
Bx


----------



## hopeful68

Hi Bethy - do you have the number for your clinic. most have an emergency nurse contact. personally i would suggest calling it and saying you have been given 2 different lots of advice and don't know which to follow. as it is in relation to the drugs they should know. i wouldn't want to guess and get it wrong for you. also don't forget the drugs we take on this trip are hormones and our eggs would be exposed to them naturally - OK not in such high doses, but the same stuff anyway. do check with the clinic though. i imagine most people would advise the same regardless of how many cycles done as we don't know your scan results or blood tests etc. hope this helps...... and i hope you get an answer!!   good luck on Sunday - hoping for a good clutch for you!!


----------



## Jodes17

Hi bethy 
Good luck for Sunday! 
I had ovitrelle as well, one shot 36 hrs before EC appt. I don't know why you'd have 2 shots. 
Jx


----------



## Pollypoppet

Hi Bethy, sorry I can't advise, and don't know the reasoning behind one or two shots, but I'm with Hopeful - you don't want to get this wrong so definitely call the out of hours emergency number for the clinic. Good luck for Sunday


----------



## bethy_17

Thanks everyone for all your thoughts on this really helpful.

Have all my fingers crossed for you all  x


----------



## bethy_17

Just phoned the emergency line and spoke to the nurse (who was in a crowded bar!) and she said it was ok to just take the one ovitrelle.

Also I didnt know this but apparently the blood count - oestrogen level - corrolates with expected number of eggs - so the higher the level the more likely you are to have eggs ........sorry if Im stating the obvious just shows my lack of medical knowledge.........................!


----------



## Pollypoppet

Glad you got an answer bethy.

You pick up loads of info along the way, not that I'm an expert but most of what I do know has come from this site I'm sure! I only found out about the oestrogen level thing from my acupuncturist when we were dissecting my first failed ivf attempt! She said each thousand equates to one egg roughly. 

Good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## magicalbabydust

Morning all, sending you   to all.

Bethy - good luck for tomorrows EC - hope the clinic gave you the right advice.

Wreckedbuggie       I agree - no testing early to do your head in!!  

I set up athread for Ladies in waiting in their 2ww for September and think it has to be approved by the site - should be up later on I hope that helps.

Quick question from me - presumably the surgeon would not take out all the eggs if some are smaller?  I am hoping that the ones sized 12mm and less can just be left in there for the next round or let themselves ovulate naturally?  (I am slightly worried as having read a few posts of bfn's it seems they have had more swelling afterwards due to more surgery but perhaps I am reading into something).  Thanks for any reassurance at all!  xxx


----------



## Pollypoppet

Hi magicalbabydust,
That's a good question, hopefully an expert will be along to clarify for you. On my two EC's each surgeon has said the smaller follies didn't contain anything and I was under the impression they have to reach a certain size before it's possible for them to contain an egg if you see what I mean. 

I read back and saw you are due EC on Monday morning, enjoy your drug free day and good luck for EC. Hopefully you won't be aware of any pain during the procedure, some ladies suffer a bit afterwards but the clinic should give you or advise on pain relief if necessary.  All the best.


----------



## Jodes17

It's a BFN for me today, totally devastated


----------



## sw311

Sending you loads of hugs jodes17     
Xxx


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Jodes I really am so very sorry..My god you must be heartbroken...Thinking about you today....


----------



## wreckedbudgie

magicalbabydust said:


> Morning all, sending you  to all.
> 
> Bethy - good luck for tomorrows EC - hope the clinic gave you the right advice.
> 
> Wreckedbuggie     I agree - no testing early to do your head in!!
> 
> I set up athread for Ladies in waiting in their 2ww for September and think it has to be approved by the site - should be up later on I hope that helps.
> 
> Quick question from me - presumably the surgeon would not take out all the eggs if some are smaller? I am hoping that the ones sized 12mm and less can just be left in there for the next round or let themselves ovulate naturally? (I am slightly worried as having read a few posts of bfn's it seems they have had more swelling afterwards due to more surgery but perhaps I am reading into something). Thanks for any reassurance at all! xxx


On my last IVF last August I had 3 eggs in my right ovary that were 13-14mm and they left the 3 in because they were not good enough to retrieve.. I never had any problem's with them in..xxxxxx 
Good luck tomorrow....xxxxxxx


----------



## bethy_17

Hi Jodes

Really sorry feel for you you must be so disappointed thinking about you
  
Bxxx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Jodes - so sorry to hear your sad news   

Pollypoppett and wreckedbuggie - thinking of you so much for that - very reassuring  xx


----------



## GraceIvo

Jodes, I too am so sorry to hear your news.  Sending you lots of     

xx


----------



## wreckedbudgie

alexine said:


> WB sounds like good signs to me....I had period pains and twinges...felt a bit woozy and after the first week after ET started smelling things....
> to everyone!
> xxxA


Alexine thanks for that.. Pains really bad yesterday and today.. Trying not to worry but can't help thinking I'm going to come on!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Pollypoppet

Sorry ladies, I've been very rude just jumping in and posting. I hope it's not too late now to introduce myself and ask if I can join in please? it's a bit like being out for a coffee with your friends and some random woman on the next table joins in your conversations I suppose!

I'm currently on my second round of IVF, but been on the ttc/infertility roller coaster for around 6 years now. Right in the middle of the 2ww at the mo and whilst hopeful, of course, will be looking at cycling again around November if unsuccessful.

Wishing you ladies all the best with your treatment wherever you're at and looking forward to following ups and downs with ladies in a similar situation.

And jodes17, I'm so so sorry to hear of your news. I'm not sure of your treatment history so far, but do know its devastating devastating wherever you're at.  Take care if yourself


----------



## bannyb

*Lesleylupin *thanks for making me feel better about 2 embies and saying not much difference between 2 and 3 at our age. And *Hopeful *thanks, good idea to look at the regulatory body literature, hadn't thought to do that, d'oh! 
*Jodes17* so sorry to read your disappointing news  
Hello *Pollypoppet*! I also joined in recently. Best of luck with your treatment, hope the next week goes quickly and brings good news with it! 
*Magicalbabydust * on my last round I only had 2 that had matured to the correct size (major disappointment) so that's all they collected out of them all.
*Betty_17 *good luck for tomorrow!
AFM got bad PMS today  which is always disappointing as it means AF is definitely coming! Anyway, had a lovely day despite this as did a BBQ for DHs bday. Hope you've all enjoyed the sunshine too


----------



## LellyLupin

Aw jodes so sorry chick, I know how it feels  

Hi everyone lots of intersting discussions on here at the moment.  Good luck for those awaiting EC  

AFM I don't know what is wrong with me I keep forgetting to do my injections and remembering last minute.  I feel like i am in a bubblE at the moment


----------



## Lana7

WreckedBudgie, Hopeful and Pollupoppet I am keeping my fingers crossed for you girls, BFP please  

AFM I am feeling very unlucky, last Sunday I went to EPAU for a blood test, but they scanned me and couldn't see anything - may be because I was bleeding really heavy, they also mentioned my inverted uterus. Anyway, they couldn't see evidence of ectopic or any pregnancy, so they kept me in hospital until my HCG results arrived and then told me I need to either have methotrexate or laparoscopy. I picked the injection, and have been feeling rubbish since. Onthusday my HCG went up to 3000 from 1668, so now I am worried the injection hadn't worked. I am due back tomorrow and worry I may have to have laparoscopy and they may remove bits... I hope they can find where the ectopic is, so I can be treated and back on ET of frozen embies  in December. 

I am really worried about tomorrow so if anyone has experienced something similar or has been through laparoscopy I would appreciate any advice. Thanks


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Lana7 I have only just read your post...You poor thing, you must be worried sick...Im afraid I cannot offer any words of wisdom but just to let you know that I will be thinking about you today and I have said a prayer too that they sort things for you....
Good Luck


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Pollypoppet said:


> Sorry ladies, I've been very rude just jumping in and posting. I hope it's not too late now to introduce myself and ask if I can join in please? it's a bit like being out for a coffee with your friends and some random woman on the next table joins in your conversations I suppose!
> 
> I'm currently on my second round of IVF, but been on the ttc/infertility roller coaster for around 6 years now. Right in the middle of the 2ww at the mo and whilst hopeful, of course, will be looking at cycling again around November if unsuccessful.
> 
> Wishing you ladies all the best with your treatment wherever you're at and looking forward to following ups and downs with ladies in a similar situation.
> 
> And jodes17, I'm so so sorry to hear of your news. I'm not sure of your treatment history so far, but do know its devastating devastating wherever you're at. Take care if yourself


Hi pollypoppet
I am on my 3rd round and I too am on my 2ww....Its a nightmare trying to keep busy but being careful too not to overdo things.....When do you test? Anyway I hope you get a BFP when you do...I test next Saturday 8th!!!!!
      and      to us both


----------



## magicalbabydust

Morning all, 

Pollypoppett - from a table on the other side and joining myself in too - welcome! So much   and   for your 2ww. Hardest bit I imagine!

Lana - keep remembering that you will be in great hands and that you all have the same common goal - for you to get preggers. I am sure they'll find out where what and why and you will have a good time to heal before your exciting journey in December xx

Lesleylupin - i did mine first thing in the morning when I woke up so couldn't forget - any help?! Xx

Thinking of everyone and    xx


----------



## ace789

Still on 2ww :-/ been in hospital for 6 days with ohss, still not improving but escaped anyway, my question is I had my hcg on the 20th ec on 22nd and ET on 25th August being a 3 day transfer, I had 3 eggs put back. A 6 cell grade 2 and 2 8 cell grade 2-3. Does today being Sunday 2 September put me at 8 dp and could my pregnancy test of a very faint pink line be a positive, or am I too early yet to test, just looking for hope after all this pain uncomfort :-/ 
Hope everyone else's 2ww is going more smoothly


----------



## wreckedbudgie

acezero I am sitting here perplexed at the abbreviations!!!   
What is OHSS? Not sure what 8DP is either?  

All I know is that mine were transferred on the 28th and was told to test on 8th.... 
So if yours went on the 25th then I assume your test is due 5th....
However I did read that you will never get a false positive on a pregnanct test kit, you can get a false negative but never a false positive  ...So it may be likely that you are in for a  

Oh my god I REALLY REALLY hope you are......


----------



## wreckedbudgie

ladies I am in need of some major reassuarance..... 

I am on my 2ww, test next saturday 8th...  
.
First time I had IVF with my own eggs I never had period type pain but my breasts were just that painful I could not touch them..i got a BFP but miscarried at 9wks.

Second time around with my own eggs again my breasts were terribly painful, never had period type pain, but I had a BFN

This time around using DE, I have the most horrendous period type pain, seems to get worse as the day's go by, my breasts are a little tender around my nipples.......However I am panicking that my symptoms are different and is this a bad sign...It is the lack of breast pain that is bothering me.....  

I know alot of lovely ladies on here said they had period pains and it's a really good sign..Maybe I am thinking too much about things....God I sound like a right wuss, sorry


----------



## LellyLupin

They sound like good signs to me   Especially with donor eggs you have a very good chance, so keep calm and try to take your miund off it xx


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Thanks LeskeyLupin....your very kind with your words... It does give me some reassurance...

Think I need to stop focusing on symptoms and try to occupy my mind...
Going to lie on bed now and watch Harry Potter part 5...
Don't know what I will watch after I finish Harry... Perhaps the box set of Rome....


----------



## magicalbabydust

Acezero121 - I am also worried about OHSS, so been reading all about it in the last few weeks, I don't know when the test date is but I have also read that you never get a false positive...  one of my best friends got OHSS & hospitalised but has a happy healthy bouncing baby. All fingers crossed for you.

Wreckedbudgie - I have read that period pains is very normal and that they can be implantation pains. I'm told by friends who have several children that every pregnancy is different with different symptoms, so don't worry if it is not the same as before xxx


----------



## GraceIvo

Bethy_17, Magicalbabydust and Urbangirl thanks for your empathy and encouragement with my IUI.

Magicalbabydust, I hope EC goes well tomorrow.  Sounds like it is going to be a bumper crop! 

Wreckedbudgie your symptoms sound really positive.  Try and stay calm and work your way through Rome to distract yourself!!

Bethy_17 hope EC went well today.  No one ever told me about estrogen levels and no. of eggs collected so thanks for that.  Mind you one clinic I went to didn't believe in doing any blood tests!

Pollypoppet sending you lots of    on your 2ww.

acezero121, I hope the OHSS is subsiding. Sounds very promising with your faint positive.

Leslielupin the same thing happened to me on an ICSI cycle where I almost kept forgetting my injections.  Bizarre! 

x


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Thanks magicalbabydust and GraceIvo

I am calmer now and your comments do give me comfort.....Thanks      

Think I need to keep myself a bit busier and stop worrying..... 

My mum and sister were visiting the last time I had Tx so I was always busy and never had time to think...I am off work this week as well, so think I need to plan a busy week....


----------



## Lana7

magicalbabydust said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Pollypoppett - from a table on the other side and joining myself in too - welcome! So much  and  for your 2ww. Hardest bit I imagine!
> 
> Lana - keep remembering that you will be in great hands and that you all have the same common goal - for you to get preggers. I am sure they'll find out where what and why and you will have a good time to heal before your exciting journey in December xx
> 
> Lesleylupin - i did mine first thing in the morning when I woke up so couldn't forget - any help?! Xx
> 
> Thinking of everyone and  xx


Thanks Magicalbabydust.. I had another small HCG increase today and they rang me suggesting I go straight away for a second methotrexate injection. However, I really wanted to have a scan first and based on that decide whether laparoscopy is a better option. So basically I asked for that and they gave me an appointment tomorrow morning. It's a bit strange you have to ask for things yourself, right? But you know, at our age having to wait another 6 months after the injection is a big deal (I am 44 in February). So I am hoping to have made the right decision.

Wreckedbudgie others have already said that the symptoms are different so just don't stress... I think all you can do is eat healthy and feel positive, hope it works!    

Fingers crossed for all of you on 2ww hoping for good news this coming week


----------



## Lana7

Also magical - fingers crossed for your EC tomorrow!


----------



## Pollypoppet

Lana7 so sorry to hear what you're going through at the moment. Sounds like you are making some progress, even if you're having to fight for what you want. It's your treatment though, you have to do what you think is right and any unnecessary delay is unwelcome, especially when you feel time is ticking.Good luck tomorrow.

Wreckedbudgie, hi, we're a couple of days apart, I'm testing on thursday(6th), woke up this morning from my first "I'm not pregnant" dream and felt very flat until I came to. Strange because I thought I'd managed to stay fairly balanced about the whole thing this time (self preservation, last BFN was unexpectedly devastating) so it just goes to show, I am still human! My way of coping this time has been to have a back up plan of cycling again,  so as long as the clinic doesn't tell us it's not worth our while any more I'm hoping it won't hit too hard if it does fail. At the risk of sounding like a complete loon, alongside the back up plan on the back burner I'm also visualising my one little day 2 transfer has actually implanted and split into twin girls! Maybe I shouldn't write that ....Anyway, I know what you mean about comparing symptoms, it's impossible not to dissect every little ache and pain, wondering what it could mean. Truth is, we won't really know till test day, unless you're a naughty early tester of course or AF makes an unwelcome visit. I keep thinking AF about to appear any minute with the pains I'm getting, knicker watching like an idiot, but I think it's just butterflies! Great idea to do something to keep your mind off it. I'm not very good at reassurance but I hope you've found some comfort from somewhere. Wishing you all the best for this week and a positive outcome on Saturday!

Acezero121, I don't know the answer to your question re being too early to test, but I also believe HPT don't deliver false positives, wonderful news if so. Since you've started the early testing you'll just have to do them daily and see if the line gets stronger! Don't want to rain on party but how long does the trigger shot hcg take to get out of your system?Did I read 1000iu per day somewhere?  And you've not been on pregnyl support post ET have you? Sorry to sound so negative, I really really hope it's what you want so much! And so sorry to hear about your OHSS, it must be horrid. Do what the docs tell you and I wish  you better soon.

Sorry for lack of other personals till I find my feet on the thread, but wishing you all lots and lots of luck wherever you are on this journey.  

Must away to bed, been meaning to go for last hour and a half. Night night.


----------



## Pollypoppet

Magicalbabydust, lots and lots of luck for EC tomorrow, youve got some good numbers there, hope they find lots of good quality ones for you.


----------



## wreckedbudgie

magicalbabydust good luck for EC today......


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Lana7 said:


> magicalbabydust said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning all,
> 
> Pollypoppett - from a table on the other side and joining myself in too - welcome! So much  and  for your 2ww. Hardest bit I imagine!
> 
> Lana - keep remembering that you will be in great hands and that you all have the same common goal - for you to get preggers. I am sure they'll find out where what and why and you will have a good time to heal before your exciting journey in December xx
> 
> Lesleylupin - i did mine first thing in the morning when I woke up so couldn't forget - any help?! Xx
> 
> Thinking of everyone and  xx
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Magicalbabydust.. I had another small HCG increase today and they rang me suggesting I go straight away for a second methotrexate injection. However, I really wanted to have a scan first and based on that decide whether laparoscopy is a better option. So basically I asked for that and they gave me an appointment tomorrow morning. It's a bit strange you have to ask for things yourself, right? But you know, at our age having to wait another 6 months after the injection is a big deal (I am 44 in February). So I am hoping to have made the right decision.
> 
> Wreckedbudgie others have already said that the symptoms are different so just don't stress... I think all you can do is eat healthy and feel positive, hope it works!
> 
> Fingers crossed for all of you on 2ww hoping for good news this coming week
Click to expand...

Thanks Lana....I am absolutely fine this morning...No more focusing on symptoms...xxxxxxx
Hope you are well too especially as you really have had such a difficult time...I do agree that it is funny we have to ask for things at our age, but thank god we do and I suppose with age grows confidence...I am sure you have done the right thing...Really wishing you all the best..........


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Pollypoppet said:


> Lana7 so sorry to hear what you're going through at the moment. Sounds like you are making some progress, even if you're having to fight for what you want. It's your treatment though, you have to do what you think is right and any unnecessary delay is unwelcome, especially when you feel time is ticking.Good luck tomorrow.
> 
> Wreckedbudgie, hi, we're a couple of days apart, I'm testing on thursday(6th), woke up this morning from my first "I'm not pregnant" dream and felt very flat until I came to. Strange because I thought I'd managed to stay fairly balanced about the whole thing this time (self preservation, last BFN was unexpectedly devastating) so it just goes to show, I am still human! My way of coping this time has been to have a back up plan of cycling again, so as long as the clinic doesn't tell us it's not worth our while any more I'm hoping it won't hit too hard if it does fail. At the risk of sounding like a complete loon, alongside the back up plan on the back burner I'm also visualising my one little day 2 transfer has actually implanted and split into twin girls! Maybe I shouldn't write that ....Anyway, I know what you mean about comparing symptoms, it's impossible not to dissect every little ache and pain, wondering what it could mean. Truth is, we won't really know till test day, unless you're a naughty early tester of course or AF makes an unwelcome visit. I keep thinking AF about to appear any minute with the pains I'm getting, knicker watching like an idiot, but I think it's just butterflies! Great idea to do something to keep your mind off it. I'm not very good at reassurance but I hope you've found some comfort from somewhere. Wishing you all the best for this week and a positive outcome on Saturday!
> 
> Acezero121, I don't know the answer to your question re being too early to test, but I also believe HPT don't deliver false positives, wonderful news if so. Since you've started the early testing you'll just have to do them daily and see if the line gets stronger! Don't want to rain on party but how long does the trigger shot hcg take to get out of your system?Did I read 1000iu per day somewhere? And you've not been on pregnyl support post ET have you? Sorry to sound so negative, I really really hope it's what you want so much! And so sorry to hear about your OHSS, it must be horrid. Do what the docs tell you and I wish you better soon.
> 
> Sorry for lack of other personals till I find my feet on the thread, but wishing you all lots and lots of luck wherever you are on this journey.
> 
> Must away to bed, been meaning to go for last hour and a half. Night night.


Hi PollyPoppet
Oh god the dreams, poor you! It is horrible to wake up from a bad dream as it can make the day ahead just crap! but it was only a dream  so fingers crossed Thursday you will have a very positive result.
I did dream but mainly just before and after ET...Since then I have just had my normal random dreams...
I am going to stop focusing on my symptoms as there is nothing I can do..I will either get a positive or negative on Saturday and that is it...Oh I talk every morning and several times during the day to my tummy and my embies...I make my husband do the same but he thinks I'm bonkers 
No I have never been an early tester, it is not something that I have ever considered so I will be testing Saturday morning and not before...
I work in a very stressful job and have decided if my test is positive I am not going to return for 12-14weeks...I am going to pre-warm them today.. 
Anyway Polly I will     that your result will be a very big positive on Thursday.....   
Have a good day...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LellyLupin

Acezero it sounds like a positive to me  

Girls I have OHSS but he clinic didn't tell me and the only symptoms I got was my stomach was huge, they just kept an eye on my blood results.


----------



## ace789

On 9dpo did another test today and still got a faint pink line, but it is darker than yesterday, I keep looking at it and crying, I phoned my partner to tell him even though I said I wasn't testing today, I have run out now, need some more, my official test date is the 7th, but patience was never my strong point.

wreckedbudgie, I have had period type cramping since egg collection, mine also seems to get worse over the course of the day, my abbreviations are simply 9 days past ovulation and ohss is over stimulation of the ovaries, mine has grown to 11 cm if it reaches 12 it is classed as severe, I feel like a need to be popped, and when I go back to work god knows how i'll fit in my uniform :-/

Why does IVF make you so emotional, I'm frantically sending pics of my tests to all and sundry for their opinions.

Good luck to you all, and thanks for all your well wishes  XxX


----------



## ajw

Hello Ladies  
Been reading back to find out what's been happening during my 2 month absence! Sorry for abandoning all those who supported me, but my second failure hit me quite hard and I needed some time out to focus on other things.
Anyway, I'm now back and raring to go with round 3  

Great to hear all is going well for meme and that Lesley has decided to try again afterall.  

Looking forward to getting to know all the new names that have appeared since I was last on. I'll get up to speed over the next couple of weeks!

Best of luck to everyone  
AJW


----------



## Chandlerino

Hi AJW - think I might be starting round 3 mid Sept so we might be cycle buddies  

Still   for a natural miracle though lol

Anyone done or doing short protocol? I have asked my clinic if I can do it this time to see if I get a better response.....


----------



## wreckedbudgie

acezero121 said:


> On 9dpo did another test today and still got a faint pink line, but it is darker than yesterday, I keep looking at it and crying, I phoned my partner to tell him even though I said I wasn't testing today, I have run out now, need some more, my official test date is the 7th, but patience was never my strong point.
> 
> wreckedbudgie, I have had period type cramping since egg collection, mine also seems to get worse over the course of the day, my abbreviations are simply 9 days past ovulation and ohss is over stimulation of the ovaries, mine has grown to 11 cm if it reaches 12 it is classed as severe, I feel like a need to be popped, and when I go back to work god knows how i'll fit in my uniform :-/
> 
> Why does IVF make you so emotional, I'm frantically sending pics of my tests to all and sundry for their opinions.
> 
> Good luck to you all, and thanks for all your well wishes  XxX


God that sounds serious!!! How are you now? Are you sure it was cm and not mm? If my memory serves me well, on my last IVF they would not take out my eggs until they reached 17mm and I do remember I had really bad pain in my ovary's.....so the relief was great when the eggs were taken out....You need to wait to test acezero121 until the 7th otherwise you will drive yourself mad, I know it is really tempting but look at what you go through each time you test early...Try to wait if you can   
I will pray for you tonight that you will get a BFP on Friday and I test on saturday so fingers crossed for me too...And remember you will NEVER get a false positive, so even the faint lines are perhaps a very good sign   
ALL THE LUCK IN THE WORLD TO YOU...XXXXXX


----------



## ajw

Hi Chandlerino,
Oh, so good you've managed to do another cycle  
My first 2 were short protocol. Nice and simple! This time they've put me on a long one to see if the results will be better. Just shows it's all trial and error in this lottery...
Good luck anyway. I'll be following to see how you're doing.  
I'm really confused by the long protocol. I've got a prescription saying I need to inject on day 23, then an explanation sheet saying I have to inject on day 1! Called the gyn today, but his receptionist is on maternity leave   (How come everyone arround me is popping them out like crazy)   and her replacement knows nothing...
Hoping to get a call tomorrow to explain it all.
When do you start yours?
AJW


----------



## bethy_17

Hi all

Thinking of everyone 

I had 7 eggs and 5 embies so really pleased have ET Weds.

Wreckedbudgie -= good luck on your 2ww - any recommendation re pre and post trandfer?

lesley - how are you feeling today?  Has the stomach eased at all?

Magicalbabydust - wow 10 eggs well done!

  to all....


----------



## wreckedbudgie

bethy_17 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Thinking of everyone
> 
> I had 7 eggs and 5 embies so really pleased have ET Weds.
> 
> Wreckedbudgie -= good luck on your 2ww - any recommendation re pre and post trandfer?
> 
> lesley - how are you feeling today? Has the stomach eased at all?
> 
> Magicalbabydust - wow 10 eggs well done!
> 
> to all....


I would say rest...The day of and after ET I stayed in the suite and rested and watched video's...I went out to eat on the night but I tell you I wanted to be completely relaxed and rested...I drank loads of water...Oh and no heavy lifting, no bath's, no swimming and no sex!! 
Good luck tomorrow with the ET.....I will    and send you lots of    for a BFP......


----------



## hopeful68

Hi bethy, congrats on progress so far. re ET no soap in the shower before hand. full bladder for ET itself - i was fit for bursting and as soon as ET was done i was off to the loo!! take it easy for a few days - no lifting as WB has said. distraction from the 2WW is the most difficult phase to get through with out getting paranoid about every twinge, abdo pain (even if it is wind!!), etc. have you decided how many you are having back?? (cant remember how many you have to choose from?!) good luck anyway!!


----------



## bethy_17

Thanks hopeful and wrecked budgie!!
Bxx


----------



## Pollypoppet

Hi Wreckedbudgie, sounds like you're having a more chilled day. Hope the phone call with work went ok, great idea to stay away if you can until the first crucial weeks are safely out of the way.im off with a broken ankle at the mo so work don't know I'm cycling this time (had to tell them last time). Makes it more straightforward.

Acezero121 that's got to be good news if the line is getting darker! Hope you're coping with your symptoms, it will all be worth it.

AJW and chandlerino, hi and good luck with your next treatments. I've only ever done short protocol, think they thought if they put me on down regs my old ovaries would stay dormant forever!

Bethy17 and Magicalbabydust, well done on your EC s , great stuff, now rest up in time for ET!


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Pollypoppet said:


> Hi Wreckedbudgie, sounds like you're having a more chilled day. Hope the phone call with work went ok, great idea to stay away if you can until the first crucial weeks are safely out of the way.im off with a broken ankle at the mo so work don't know I'm cycling this time (had to tell them last time). Makes it more straightforward.
> 
> Acezero121 that's got to be good news if the line is getting darker! Hope you're coping with your symptoms, it will all be worth it.
> 
> AJW and chandlerino, hi and good luck with your next treatments. I've only ever done short protocol, think they thought if they put me on down regs my old ovaries would stay dormant forever!
> 
> Bethy17 and Magicalbabydust, well done on your EC s , great stuff, now rest up in time for ET!


Yes more chilled yesterday..However arguement with DH this morning and the  is staying with his parents tonight...Suits me fine....   

Anyway my manager was fantastic and totally understands why I would not want to return to a stressful job!! I know I can hear you saying "what a great manager" Agree its easier when work do not know. Sadly I had to tell mine due to taking leave for 3 weeks.......Signs are still positive so roll on Saturday!!!!! Hope you are also keeping well.


----------



## hopeful68

Ohh WB - doesn't sound good!! hope it was the hormones playing up!! mind you with all the stress this puts on you -that you don't even realise- it is surprising more of us aren't having rows. i only really realised DH was so stressed when he was crying about ??AF arriving sat evening. but now he is all smiles!!

AFM -   this morning!! now the next waiting game starts!! - hopefully waiting games for the next 9 months!!


----------



## LellyLupin

Hopeful thats fantastic news, well done girl!! 

Acezero I think you are due one of these too  

Good luck to the rest of you I want to see lots of babies on here xx

Bethy and MBD definitely no soap shower gel, perfume or make up before ET.  I used simple shampoo and conditioner too on the morning as there is no perfume in it, good luck  

Hi AJW and Chandlerino lets see if we can move to the pregnancy group this time around xx

Budgie keep calm and use the time out to pamper yourself, why do men do this when they know we are already on our last nerve


----------



## Mish3434

Congratulations Hopeful xxxx


----------



## Pollypoppet

Hopeful, congratulations, great news to start the day with! Xx


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Lesleylupin said:


> Hopeful thats fantastic news, well done girl!!
> 
> Acezero I think you are due one of these too
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you I want to see lots of babies on here xx
> 
> Bethy and MBD definitely no soap shower gel, perfume or make up before ET. I used simple shampoo and conditioner too on the morning as there is no perfume in it, good luck
> 
> Hi AJW and Chandlerino lets see if we can move to the pregnancy group this time around xx
> 
> Budgie keep calm and use the time out to pamper yourself, why do men do this when they know we are already on our last nerve


Because they are a bunch of      ...Im fine though...I am off shopping in a bit...My manager was wonderful about me taking 12-14 weeks off if I need to  (Hoping that theres a BFP on Saturday) and I am chilled....  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wreckedbudgie

hopeful68 said:


> Ohh WB - doesn't sound good!! hope it was the hormones playing up!! mind you with all the stress this puts on you -that you don't even realise- it is surprising more of us aren't having rows. i only really realised DH was so stressed when he was crying about ??AF arriving sat evening. but now he is all smiles!!
> 
> AFM -  this morning!! now the next waiting game starts!! - hopefully waiting games for the next 9 months!!


I am fine Hopeful ...........  

and what fantastic news for first thing on a tuesday morning...Waheey...........
                                                                                           and here is to the start of a lovely 9 months where you will have your beautiful    at the end.............................xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopeful68

WB - thanks for the celebrations   would be just fine!! although it could be 3!!! scan on 21st sept to see!!


----------



## wreckedbudgie

yes it could be   or    or     or        if the 3 eggs split!!!!!   

I am just so happy for you...I really really am....The 21st will be here before you know it


----------



## hopeful68

WB - thanks for that!!! helping me stay de-stressed - not!!  i will be happy with what ever i get. (not 6 though!!!!)


----------



## ace789

Hopeful congratulations excellent news xxx

Wrecked budgie ovary is 11 cm not mm I asked them to clarify that myself seems massive , apparently they are bothered about it rupturing, but hopefully it won't, scan on Friday will show what is happening with it.

Been to dr this morning been signed off work for another 4 weeks, showed him my tests he said they look positive, said to buy a digital if I was unsure of lines etc, took his advice and bought two  came back as pregnant, still not upto my test date yet though :-/ xxx


----------



## ajw

Wow! Congratulations hopeful   Great to hear some good news. You must be over the moon!
AJW xxx


----------



## urbangirl

Hopeful68, huge congrats!!!! Normally at this point I bring out the dancing icons, but I think WB has put enough out to cover the lot of us!!!  Keep us posted how you get on over the next few weeks.

Acezero, 11cm does sound big, I don't want to worry you but my book says the ovary is about the size of an almond.  I just checked it on the net aswell and there it says the size of an olive.  I hope they are keeping a very close eye on you, are you staying in the hosp?  It really sounds like your pregnancy is happening and you want to protect that at all costs.  Sending some     for your little emby/s

WB the 2ww is aways a really emotionally charged time.  I think next time for me I will just send my dp away for that whole period, then I won't have to worry about him driving me up the wall.

LesleyL, what day are you on now?
Hi to everyone!


----------



## GraceIvo

Woohoo congratulations Hopeful.  Brilliant news.  Yes I think Wreckedbudgie has got the icons covered   

Can we have some more BFP's please, I love seeing them on this thread!

Acezero121 it sounds very positive for you as well.  Hope you are ok though and that they are taking good care of you.

x


----------



## bethy_17

Congratulations Hopeful thats great news!!
  
xx


----------



## Mish3434

Congrats Acezero121    


Shelley x


----------



## bethy_17

Heh everyone

Just a quick que - is it ok to take probiotics as Im taking prednisolene which is  a steriod to stop the rejecting an embryo but it brings your immune system down so wanted to put some natural bacteia back in my body (acidophulus)

any ideas?

Thanku!
B xx


----------



## Jodes17

Congrats Hopeful x


----------



## Lana7

Congrats hopeful and asezero    what great news!

AFM not so good, had a scan yesterday morning which discovered the pregnancy tissue (luckily not a healthy embryo) in my left tube. As the methotrexate didn't work, I didn't want a second injection as I want to cycle again with my frozen embies in December. 

So I had to wait for laparoscopy from 9 am until 11 pm (yes, that's when my operation was), hungry all day, not even breakfast. I am back home now, minus one left tube and three abdominal holes. For some crazy reason they didn't give me strong painkillers so now I go through some really painful periods as my belly is swollen from carbon dioxide and every now and then I get stabbing like pains in my ribs and shoulder which make me scream and worry DP a lot. 

Anyway I will be back on the cycling thingy in four months, but I just want to say something I learned only two weeks ago - that at our age group and after IVF there is an increased risk of ectopic. I really pray it doesn't happen to any of you, but if anyone on the threads talks about low HCG levels and brown spotting on bleeding you should advise them to go to EPAU immediately. I thought that the 2ww was the hardest thing, and was so happy when I got my BFP but it wasn't to be. And it took a lot of unpleasant things and still not even fully over. 

It's still rare though so please no paranoia   

Hope to see lots of happy posts on here, I am signing out with my depressing saga. 

Thanks for your support ladies best of luck


----------



## bannyb

Wow!!! Great big congrats Hopeful and acezero! Wonderful news! Enjoy enjoy enjoy!!!


Sorry to hear all you've been through Lana, hope You feel much better soon   


Bethy, sorry I don't know the answer to that but I took them in my last cycle after taking antibiotics. I guess it can only do good but maybe check with your clinic.


Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## wreckedbudgie

acezero121 said:


> Hopeful congratulations excellent news xxx
> 
> Wrecked budgie ovary is 11 cm not mm I asked them to clarify that myself seems massive , apparently they are bothered about it rupturing, but hopefully it won't, scan on Friday will show what is happening with it.
> 
> Been to dr this morning been signed off work for another 4 weeks, showed him my tests he said they look positive, said to buy a digital if I was unsure of lines etc, took his advice and bought two  came back as pregnant, still not upto my test date yet though :-/ xxx


I am going potty....I was thinking about the size of egg in the Ovary   not the size of the Ovary itself....Im going bloody bonkers!!! 
Anyway hope they are keeping a close eye on you.....


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Lana7 said:


> Congrats hopeful and asezero   what great news!
> 
> AFM not so good, had a scan yesterday morning which discovered the pregnancy tissue (luckily not a healthy embryo) in my left tube. As the methotrexate didn't work, I didn't want a second injection as I want to cycle again with my frozen embies in December.
> 
> So I had to wait for laparoscopy from 9 am until 11 pm (yes, that's when my operation was), hungry all day, not even breakfast. I am back home now, minus one left tube and three abdominal holes. For some crazy reason they didn't give me strong painkillers so now I go through some really painful periods as my belly is swollen from carbon dioxide and every now and then I get stabbing like pains in my ribs and shoulder which make me scream and worry DP a lot.
> 
> Anyway I will be back on the cycling thingy in four months, but I just want to say something I learned only two weeks ago - that at our age group and after IVF there is an increased risk of ectopic. I really pray it doesn't happen to any of you, but if anyone on the threads talks about low HCG levels and brown spotting on bleeding you should advise them to go to EPAU immediately. I thought that the 2ww was the hardest thing, and was so happy when I got my BFP but it wasn't to be. And it took a lot of unpleasant things and still not even fully over.
> 
> It's still rare though so please no paranoia
> 
> Hope to see lots of happy posts on here, I am signing out with my depressing saga.
> 
> Thanks for your support ladies best of luck


Lana I am so sorry to hear about your awful day and trauma....God I cannot believe that they have not given you some strong pain killers...That pain in your ribs/shoulder is referred nerve pain after they blew your tummy up with gas (I work in pain management)...Have you any Tramadol? Or know someone who has any...That is good for the pain...Get your DH to get your GP to prescribe it for you tomorrow....
I know its crap with the tube thing but you can still have a pregnancy and that is all that matters....So you are allowed to be fed up and ****** off and you will come out the other end in a better frame of mind for you next treatment....
Look after yourself and get DH to pamper you and here's a big      from me to you....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wreckedbudgie

acezero121 said:


> Hopeful congratulations excellent news xxx
> 
> Wrecked budgie ovary is 11 cm not mm I asked them to clarify that myself seems massive , apparently they are bothered about it rupturing, but hopefully it won't, scan on Friday will show what is happening with it.
> 
> Been to dr this morning been signed off work for another 4 weeks, showed him my tests he said they look positive, said to buy a digital if I was unsure of lines etc, took his advice and bought two  came back as pregnant, still not upto my test date yet though :-/ xxx


Yahooooooooooooooooooooooo Congratulation's....Early testing eh...but as they say you will never get a false positive 
Well done.....


----------



## Lana7

Thanks wreckedbudgie, I actually called nhs direct and also my ward, as I have only paracetamol and this Spasmolitic drug called no spa (Drotaverin). They said I can combine the two (I was asing them to let me also take bromazepam so I can sleep but they said no... Party poopers). So I am now sitting up in bed as I can't lie down from pain waiting for the drugs to kick in... Yes, they told me about the carbon dioxide, my belly is like I am 5 months pregnant, and DP keeps saying to pass the gas you know... the way you should  but I can't do it with all the pain. 

Thanks bannyb too, it's nice to have the support. 

Fingers crossed for all about to test


----------



## Pollypoppet

Lana you poor thing you sound like you're in a terrible way, so sorry you're in such pain and it's stopping you from sleeping. I'm sorry I can't offer any advice, just wanted to let you know was thinking of you.


----------



## urbangirl

Lana7, what a horrendous thing to go through, on top of all the disappointment you have to deal with all this physical stuff, sounds truly awful.   I hope your DP is being an angel and looking after you. Sounds like you will have to have some serious 'me time' to get over this. It's really astonishing what some of us have to go through on this IVF thing, and men complain when they get asked just to do a blood test! 
As you say you want to cycle with frozen in December I'm posting this article to cheer you up, it's about studies that show that iVF with frozen embies have better outcomes than fresh, roll on December! 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2197670/Women-having-fertility-treatment-benefit-freezing-embryos.html

/links


----------



## hopeful68

acezero - missed your post yesterday - congratulations. a good day for both of us!! may you have a full term, heatlthy pregnancy with a beautiful baby (s) in 9 months!!

Lana - i hope the pain is easing. i think i must have been lucky when i had my lap&dye check that they degassed me a bit better then they have obviously done for you!! i was going to suggest lying down as the pain is from the gas pressing on the diaphram - causing shoulder pain - we are wired up odd!! but i see lying down makes it worse so i will keep my mouth shut!!

a bit lost trying to keep up with 2 threads so am confused who is doing what, so good luck at what ever stage your are up to today!!


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Lana7 said:


> Thanks wreckedbudgie, I actually called nhs direct and also my ward, as I have only paracetamol and this Spasmolitic drug called no spa (Drotaverin). They said I can combine the two (I was asing them to let me also take bromazepam so I can sleep but they said no... Party poopers). So I am now sitting up in bed as I can't lie down from pain waiting for the drugs to kick in... Yes, they told me about the carbon dioxide, my belly is like I am 5 months pregnant, and DP keeps saying to pass the gas you know... the way you should but I can't do it with all the pain.
> 
> Thanks bannyb too, it's nice to have the support.
> 
> Fingers crossed for all about to test


Lana hope you managed to get some sleep last night...and that the pain has eased this morning....


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Bethy_17 ....................Good luck today......


----------



## hopeful68

so bethy - how was your day?? did you manage to decide how many in the end??


----------



## Lana7

urbangirl said:


> Lana7, what a horrendous thing to go through, on top of all the disappointment you have to deal with all this physical stuff, sounds truly awful.   I hope your DP is being an angel and looking after you. Sounds like you will have to have some serious 'me time' to get over this. It's really astonishing what some of us have to go through on this IVF thing, and men complain when they get asked just to do a blood test!
> As you say you want to cycle with frozen in December I'm posting this article to cheer you up, it's about studies that show that iVF with frozen embies have better outcomes than fresh, roll on December!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2197670/Women-having-fertility-treatment-benefit-freezing-embryos.html
> 
> Thanks urban girl sounds promising! Fingers crossed
> 
> This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Lana7

Thanks girls I slept for a few hours propped by about 6 pillows, practically sitting in bed, like a business class long haul flight lol. At some point I was able to slump to my side. Went back to hospital and got some tramadol so I shall sleep tonight! DP is looking after me, thanks for all the kind words and helpful advice. Now please keep bringing good news to cheer me up


----------



## bethy_17

Lana - really feeling for you I dont know much about this so cant really advise but really hope your tummy starts to feel better soon.

Wrecked budgie - keeping my finges crossed for you - I had ET today and my stomach huge and pain passing urine cramps is this normal?  im on prednisolone claxine cyclogest -  not sure whether to go into work tmoro.....

Bx


----------



## Pollypoppet

Hi lana, glad you got a little sleep, better than nothing, and hope youre feeling a bit better with the tramodol.

Congrats on PUPO bethy, welcome to the 2ww. I'm on the same drugs as you, plus progynova, aspirin and now Prontogest to supplement the cyclogest. are you having progesterone checked in 2ww? My last clinic didn't but my current one do.  As to work, what type of job is it? My clinic said no heavy lifting or bending for first few days and to not do too much. If you can take a day or two off it might be better.  Anyway, keeping everything crossed for you.

Wreckedbudgie, how are you doing? Not long now.

Hi hopeful, urbagirl, babbyb,,Jodie's, mish, graceivo, AJW, acezero. Hope you're all doing ok today. Has it sunk in yet Hopeful
Sorry if I've missed anyone.
AFM - last 12 hours in my PUPO bubble. Don't really want to go to bed tonight! X


----------



## LellyLupin

Oh Lana I am so sorry, you must be feeling really uncomfortable too   Lets hope we have good news for Lana to read while she recovers.

Happy PUPO Bethy  

Hopeful and Acezero I bet you areboth  fizzing like a bottle of pop congrats to you both xx

Good luck Pollypocket lets see if we can go for a hat trick  

Urbangirl I think I am on day 7, just waiting for AF and then a blood test and scan, and then stimms.  Struggling a little bit with my best friends pregnancy news.  I am trying very hard to be happy for her and not to be jealous,  I don't like this feeling at all I do NOT do jealousy  !!!

Wrecked Budgie you just cleared up a puzzle for me.  I said to DP do you ever get a pain somewhere and feel it somewhere else too and he laughed and said I was imagining it or I was wired up wrong.    You just mentioned referred nerve pain to Lana earlier on, is that what that is? 

Love and hope to you all you lovely ladies xx


----------



## bethy_17

Hi everyone
Hope you are all doing well adn positive thinking to all 

Can anyone help?  I have huge pain passing urine and extreme cramps I hope i havent got OHSS just dont feel right and not well enough to go into work.  Is this normal?

Thanks!
B xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi Bethy, I would ring the clinic and tell them, you shouldn't really be feeling anything after ET.  Best to check it out with them xx


----------



## hopeful68

i second the last post. contact the clinic re the pain. it could be as simple as a urine infection (if it burns/stings when passing urine) but is may be bruising from EC not resolved prior to EC that was aggravated by ET yesterday.

either way start taking paracetamol 1g every 4 hours for the pain.  (normally 2 tablets of 500mg each!!) 

don't forget a lot has gone on in there in the past few days. the ovaries refill with fluid after EC so may be sore for a while until that settles down. don't get too worked up about it but don't ignore it!!


----------



## bethy_17

Thanks so much Lesley and Hopeful  - Im going to my GP later for a urine test.
I actually called my previous clinic as my current clinis still havent called back can u believe.

Thanks again and hope you r both having a good day.

B xx


----------



## panicstricken

Bethy -  hope you've had some advice from the clinic by now.  As a nurse I would say a urine test is at least required, rule out a urinary tract infection.  Hope you are feeling much better very soon.

hopeful - congratulations!! I've not looked on this thread for a few days and missed your lovely news, I wish you a healthy and happy pregnancy 

xx


----------



## hopeful68

panicstricken - i should have used your name!! awaiting first scan is actually going to be worse than 2ww i think. do i have empty sacks, 1,2 or 3 embies growing?? are they /it in the right place, ectopics etc...... still knicker and symptom watching!! i reckon this process has taken years off me with stress!!


----------



## ajw

Oh hopeful, I'm sure we'd all love to be in your position, but I can understand the worry doesn't go away once you get a bfp.   Just think of all those hurdles you've overcome to get this far though! There's no reason why anything should go wrong now and worrying certainly won't help, so try to enjoy your pregnancy. 
AJW x


----------



## ajw

Help! Has anyone taken Decapeptyl? I have just opened the box  and it's one that you have to mix before injecting. When I've done these before they've always given me a huge scary looking needle to do the mixing, then a much smaller one to inject. But in this box there are only 2 huge ones!!!! I'm not sure if this is because I have to inject into my bum rather than my tummy, or if they've made a mistake   .
If anyone can enlighten me I'd be so grateful I'm in a real panic!
AJW


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Lesleylupin said:


> Oh Lana I am so sorry, you must be feeling really uncomfortable too  Lets hope we have good news for Lana to read while she recovers.
> 
> Happy PUPO Bethy
> 
> Hopeful and Acezero I bet you areboth fizzing like a bottle of pop congrats to you both xx
> 
> Good luck Pollypocket lets see if we can go for a hat trick
> 
> Urbangirl I think I am on day 7, just waiting for AF and then a blood test and scan, and then stimms. Struggling a little bit with my best friends pregnancy news. I am trying very hard to be happy for her and not to be jealous, I don't like this feeling at all I do NOT do jealousy !!!
> 
> Wrecked Budgie you just cleared up a puzzle for me. I said to DP do you ever get a pain somewhere and feel it somewhere else too and he laughed and said I was imagining it or I was wired up wrong.  You just mentioned referred nerve pain to Lana earlier on, is that what that is?
> 
> Love and hope to you all you lovely ladies xx


Yes Lesleylupin...referred pain can be a devil so it can....I know its hard to imagine that if your stomach gets blown up with gas that the pain you get will be in your shoulder/rib...but there you go that's science so tell your DP that you are wired up A-OK.....and the same can happen anywhere in the body especially when you have nerve pain.....xxxxxx


----------



## wreckedbudgie

ajw said:


> Help! Has anyone taken Decapeptyl? I have just opened the box and it's one that you have to mix before injecting. When I've done these before they've always given me a huge scary looking needle to do the mixing, then a much smaller one to inject. But in this box there are only 2 huge ones!!!! I'm not sure if this is because I have to inject into my bum rather than my tummy, or if they've made a mistake  .
> If anyone can enlighten me I'd be so grateful I'm in a real panic!
> AJW


I had this injection last month. It is best to give into the buttock in the upper outer quadrant (as needs a deep muscle)....Can you get someone to give it to you? Preferably a nurse? Maybe your GP's practice Nurse will do it for you...I was lucky as I work with Nurses so they gave it to me.... I used EMLA CREAM to numb the area as the needle kinda make me think "aaahhhhh"..You can get the EMLA CREAM from your GP..Good Luck...... xxxxxxx


----------



## wreckedbudgie

bethy_17 said:


> Lana - really feeling for you I dont know much about this so cant really advise but really hope your tummy starts to feel better soon.
> 
> Wrecked budgie - keeping my finges crossed for you - I had ET today and my stomach huge and pain passing urine cramps is this normal? im on prednisolone claxine cyclogest - not sure whether to go into work tmoro.....
> 
> Bx


How did you get on with your GP? Hope you have managed to relax a bit...xxxx


----------



## LellyLupin

OMG AJW I don't like the sound of that injection at all you poor thing.  Best to see a qualified nurse for that one!  


WB I have informed DP about my wiring tonight and given him some referred pain of his own    

Hopeful just relax into it everything will be fine I am sure.  Can't wait to hear just how many babies you've got in there  or    or


----------



## Pollypoppet

Evening ladies, sorry this will be a short me post this evening. BFN for me I'm afraid. So sorry I spoiled the run of BFPs on this thread. Hopefully you will be able to revive the run wrecked budgie! Everything crossed for you x


----------



## LellyLupin

Aw Polly I am so sorry honey,  I hope you will have the strength to try again once you recover from this round.  Take care


----------



## Lana7

Pollypoppet


----------



## urbangirl

AJW, I've had to do one of those huge-long-thick-needle-in-the-bottom injections, they definitely look worse than they are.  I queried mine about a million times, I was practically in tears, I thought no way could I jab that huge thing in my   but the nurses were horrible and just said everyone else managed! Mine was for something different though, I think it was the trigger adn that's why the nurses couldn't do it for me- unless I brought one of them home with me.   They did draw a large circle on my bum where it was meant to go though at least.  Anyway, for some reason it doesn't hurt that much, not nearly as much as you expect.  I think it's like the belly, it's only the first bit when you break the skin that hurts then you don't feel anything else. i had to do it by myself too, it was flaming awkward, but anyway, it's definitely possible and it won't hurt that much, promise!


----------



## ajw

Really sorry Polly. I know how you're feeling    
AJW


----------



## ajw

Strange, I replied last night, but my post doesn't appear. I was probably so stressed about that needle that I pressed the wrong button!

I wanted to thank wreckedbudgie for her quick reply. It was great to know I wasn't alone, as DP had gone out once he knew there was no way I was letting HIM stick that thing into my bum...!

Thanks to Lesley and Urban girl too. The problem was that I had to do the injection last night, and had already mixed the powder with the solution when I noticed the size of the other needle!  
No chance to get a nurse to do it and no time to wait until today to get some numbing cream   

I was petrified, but was running late for choir and the mixture had started to separate again in the syringe (it said to inject immediately), so I just had to go for it! You're right Urban Girl, it's not as bad as it looks, but  I wouldn't like to do it again in a hurry. Glad I did it at the top as WB suggested, as my bum is bl***y sore, so if it was the bit that you sit on....!!!  

Anyway, panic over for this cycle. Now wait until 24th for my scan. Have a good day everyone.
AJW


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Lesleylupin said:


> OMG AJW I don't like the sound of that injection at all you poor thing. Best to see a qualified nurse for that one!
> 
> WB I have informed DP about my wiring tonight and given him some referred pain of his own
> 
> Hopeful just relax into it everything will be fine I am sure. Can't wait to hear just how many babies you've got in there or   or


Good Woman .....I bet he was surprised that you could tell him all that medical stuff....Men they make me laugh


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Pollypoppet said:


> Evening ladies, sorry this will be a short me post this evening. BFN for me I'm afraid. So sorry I spoiled the run of BFPs on this thread. Hopefully you will be able to revive the run wrecked budgie! Everything crossed for you x


Pollypoppet I am so so sorry for you. I have only just seen your post...I honestly cant imagine what you must be feeling...Your so kind to wish me well...Look after yourself my darling....xxxxxx


----------



## wreckedbudgie

ajw said:


> Strange, I replied last night, but my post doesn't appear. I was probably so stressed about that needle that I pressed the wrong button!
> 
> I wanted to thank wreckedbudgie for her quick reply. It was great to know I wasn't alone, as DP had gone out once he knew there was no way I was letting HIM stick that thing into my bum...!
> 
> Thanks to Lesley and Urban girl too. The problem was that I had to do the injection last night, and had already mixed the powder with the solution when I noticed the size of the other needle!
> No chance to get a nurse to do it and no time to wait until today to get some numbing cream
> 
> I was petrified, but was running late for choir and the mixture had started to separate again in the syringe (it said to inject immediately), so I just had to go for it! You're right Urban Girl, it's not as bad as it looks, but I wouldn't like to do it again in a hurry. Glad I did it at the top as WB suggested, as my bum is bl***y sore, so if it was the bit that you sit on....!!!
> 
> Anyway, panic over for this cycle. Now wait until 24th for my scan. Have a good day everyone.
> AJW


AJW i give you a round of applause!!!! because I am a nurse and there was not a hope in this world that I would give that injection to myself...Fair play to you my darling!!!! The soreness will die down after a couple of day's....Now roll on the 24th, it will be here before you now it.xxxxxxxx


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Well I went to bed last night and had a tiny bit of brown spotting but then I got the most horrendous period type pain...I slept and I woke at 6am, with pain, headache and jesus my boobs    I was so tempted to test but my DH would not let me...Telling me to wait until the morning...Although the thought was in my head I know me and I would not have tested...
So that's it really....Roll on tomorrow morning and let's hope it is a positive result...

Ladies hope you all have a great day....xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ajw

Keeping everything crossed for you wrecked budgie.  
I think you did right not to test. I have never done a home test. Always wait for the OTD.
Let's hope you'll be celebrating this weekend    
AJW


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Thanks AJW......I would not test early..As much as it is tempting it isn't worth it...My DH is home today so he is keeping me busy filing receipts etc (not sure if he has stayed at home on purpose,to keep me from mithering)   

Well let's hope I will be celebrating tomorrow....   

Thanks for your good wishes and thinking about me..xxxxx


----------



## hopeful68

firstly pollypoppet - really sorry to hear your news.   nothing else i can say really.

WB - well done for resisting the pee stick and glad DH is there to stop you and distract you. how is the pain now...gone i hope?? has the spotting stopped?? so keeping fingers crossed for you tomorrow.  

AJW - well done, not sure i could have done that to myself, and i don't reckon DH would have done it either!! - may ave had to abuse the system and got a mate in AE to do it for me!! good luck for the next phase!!

AFM: meeting with manager went well - hence i am home on here!! my time is mine to sort, work from home or go in, go home if i feel sick, not really bothered what i do as long as tasks he sends me are done. he has given me permission to do some courses that i need he approval for so i can apply, and given me permission to be seconded to work on a project i had started in March so really quite chuffed. Also said pay was protected so not to worry about my unsocial hours - will double check though! so now going to do a roasted pepper soup - not sure having the oven on today will be a good idea - so hot but there we go, needs must!!


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Hopeful that is just great about your manager...God it just makes things so much easier with their support...

AFM no pains still there, no more spotting, headache eased with paracetamol and boobies well they just very sore...
Today is D R A G G I N G and going S O    S L O W.....Just want to get test over and done with now...

I am convinced it will be positive   so god help me if it is negative  

Anyway I am glad you are doing well.
I will let you know in the morning the result...xxxxxxxx


----------



## hopeful68

i hope it is   too for you. i would guess yes but dont want to temp fate on your behalf!!

having unusual aches low abdo - i am assuming it is things stretching about but not sure. not having the same level of symptoms as suke thankfully but off food but forcing my self to eat something at meal times - just doing kids portions!! no headaches, mild nausea, not yet running to the loo every 5 mins but cant get through a whole night!! glad work will be flexible. should be seconded on to project work on the 17th a bit better than paperwork shuffling so could be an interesting time on many levels!!

do post early so i can have a happy day with you!! i am not going to believe anything other than   for you!!


----------



## wreckedbudgie

I am sure all those symptom's are normal Hopeful......I have read them somewhere...I am trying to rest up this afternoon as I have had a bit of spotting again, only on my panties but nothing on tissue when I wipe..sorry TMI  

I am going to watch my recordings of "Come Dine With Me"...I have 107 so I shouldn't run out....

Oh I have no doubt that I will be up at 6am testing, so I shall post asap....


----------



## GraceIvo

Pollypoppet sorry to hear your news.  I know how hard a BFN can be.  Sending you    

wreckedbudgie good luck for tomorrow's test.      

AFM had such a sore lower back yesterday.  Think it was because I used two Cyclogest pessaries too close together as I fell asleep and didn't insert the night one until very early morning.  Somewhat irritated at having to use them at all as this IUI feels like such halfhearted stab in the dark - literally! 

x


----------



## hopeful68

WB - don't worry about TMI!! we have all been there one way or another.

Graceivo - i know they are a pain but if they add any extra chance of carrying this through i am happy to keep shoving them where the sun don't shine - for 9 months if that it what ti takes - fortunately only up to 16 wks and i am apparently 5 wks into that!!  fingers crossed for you and a successful IUI cycle!


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Thanks GracIvo for your good wishes.... 

And Hopeful68 it's true I have read lots of TMI on here and in fact I posted a word one day and the Moderator changed it!!!


----------



## hopeful68

WB- must have been a bad word!! naughty girl!! 

AFM - nausea levels increasing slightly, really not interested in food at the mo. cant work out what i want to eat - even choclate isnt doing it for me. the low abdo ache is on going but not changed to period pains so hoping things stay put and are progressing well. 

working on the phones (out of Hrs Gp) tomorrow for 4 hours - a bit of overtime at a higher pay rate so couldnt say no!! only problem is my typing/spelling has gone to rats at the mo, really typing random words so i hope i get all the medical words right tomoz or could be a bit embarassing!! am logging off now to save my typing fingers for the morning!! will check posts first thing WB- i need to leave by 8.20 so you had better have pee'd by then!!


----------



## bannyb

Pollypoppet so sorry it's sad news for you    I've been there with BFNs so know how you are feeling, really hope you are OK   


WB loads and loads of luck for the morning, it's all sounding positive so have got my fingers and toes crossed for you     


Hopeful hope you are enjoying your BFP! Exciting times!


AJW well done with that injection, I'm also a nurse and quite sure I'd have struggled with that one!


AFM feeling bit down in the dumps with it all, just got AF and thik it's hormone related. Don't think I can wait for another 2 AFs before cycling so DH has agreed we can go with my next one    so not long now.. hurry hurry!


----------



## Mish3434

Pollypoppet, So sorry to see your BFN, huge hugs 

shelley xx


----------



## wreckedbudgie

hopeful68 said:


> WB- must have been a bad word!! naughty girl!!
> 
> AFM - nausea levels increasing slightly, really not interested in food at the mo. cant work out what i want to eat - even choclate isnt doing it for me. the low abdo ache is on going but not changed to period pains so hoping things stay put and are progressing well.
> 
> working on the phones (out of Hrs Gp) tomorrow for 4 hours - a bit of overtime at a higher pay rate so couldnt say no!! only problem is my typing/spelling has gone to rats at the mo, really typing random words so i hope i get all the medical words right tomoz or could be a bit embarassing!! am logging off now to save my typing fingers for the morning!! will check posts first thing WB- i need to leave by 8.20 so you had better have pee'd by then!!


That sound's good Hopeful...Those symptoms are good..My friend does that OOH GP thing as well and to be fair I was thinking about applying myself..The money is great for a few hour's work...Once you are front of that screen all your medical jargon will start flying back 

I am trying not to panic tonight as I had some brown staining earlier but my "period type pain" has really increased!!! So keep knicker watching in case I come on..I am still being positive as I have had these pains all along but tonight they are just worse....Oh god fingers crossed i do not come on...


----------



## wreckedbudgie

bannyb said:


> Pollypoppet so sorry it's sad news for you  I've been there with BFNs so know how you are feeling, really hope you are OK
> 
> WB loads and loads of luck for the morning, it's all sounding positive so have got my fingers and toes crossed for you
> 
> Hopeful hope you are enjoying your BFP! Exciting times!
> 
> AJW well done with that injection, I'm also a nurse and quite sure I'd have struggled with that one!
> 
> AFM feeling bit down in the dumps with it all, just got AF and thik it's hormone related. Don't think I can wait for another 2 AFs before cycling so DH has agreed we can go with my next one  so not long now.. hurry hurry!


Thanks BannyB.....Well that is great you will go next one...That time will fly....Good Luck with it all....
As I mentioned in Hopefuls post am tyring not to panic as my period type pain has got really bad...so praying I am not going to get a visit from AF.....I will be devastated if AF comes as everything has been really good up to today.....Ah well I will test in the morning and hopefully it is good news...


----------



## hopeful68

for you wb...


----------



## bannyb

Thanks WB (hope you don't mind me stealing others abbreviation for you) really hoping time will fly. Easier said than done but try not to worry and stay positive for the morning, so many       And      And more      for you. Hope you can get some sleep tonight and wake up to some good news


----------



## wreckedbudgie

BannyB and Hopeful I am so trying to staying positive but I just have this funny feeling that I am going to come on...The pains have changed and they feel like period type pain....
I am sitting here trying not to cry and I keep thinking, perhaps its implantation pain but I am not convinced.. 

I will try to stay positive until the morning but as I say do not be surprised if it is a negative result...In fact as I type I can't believe I am saying it as I was so sure that I was pregnant...Ah well l will have to sit tight I guess....   but what I really want to say is, what a laod of


----------



## bannyb

Oh bless you WB, I wish I could wave a magic wand for you. It's all such a roller coaster and so hard at times. Thinking of you lots and    for you x


----------



## LellyLupin

Oh WB I remember that horrible wait so vividly .  I really do hope and pray you get a positive result.  My friend who is 3 months pregnant said it just feels like shes going to come on all the time, so your symptoms could be a pregnancy  .  I hope tonight goes really fast for you so you can get your result.  Sending you lots of   for a BFP xxxxxxx


----------



## GraceIvo

Oh hang in there Wreckedbudgie, I know it's hard to stay calm and positive but it's not long now until you test and you don't know the result yet.  Sending you more    for the morning.  

x


----------



## Pollypoppet

Wreckedbudgie, just wanted to wish you well for tomorrow. Been reading your posts, must be causing you such anxiety but hopefully just early pregnancy symptoms, or maybe nervous butterflies.Stay positive and Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight. All the luck in the world x


----------



## Pollypoppet

Thanks for your hugs and good wishes ladies. We're fine. Booked a review with our consultant on Wednesday, need to convince DH to come, he has so much on at work so feel bad having to ask him to take a few hours out for it, but we'd both like some answers soon. Will be happier when we know what options are available now.


----------



## urbangirl

PollyPoppet, I missed your earlier post, so sorry to hear you had a BFN, too many of them on here, it's such a struggle.  I hope you can get some useful information from your meeting.


----------



## Lana7

WB fingers crossed


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Well no surprise I got a  

I am just so upset because up until last night all was going so well...


----------



## GraceIvo

Wreckedbudgie I am so sorry to see your post.  I was really, really hoping you were going to get a lovely surprise this morning.  Sending you lots of      

x


----------



## bannyb

WB I'm devastated for you    I had so hoped you would wake up to a nice surprise too. Life is just so cruel sometimes. Will be thinking of you lots and sending you lots of


----------



## bethy_17

Wrecked budgie

Im SO sorry poor you this is just one big lottery - really thinking about you sending lots of love and hugs
      

Dont give up hope

B xxxx


----------



## Lana7

Wrecked budgie so sorry...so unfair isn't it... 
Hope you will feel better soon xx


----------



## LellyLupin

WB what can I say I am so sorry for you chick    Its the worst feeling in the world after so much hope.  Take care and when you have gathered yourself together you may feel strong enough to do it all again xxx


----------



## Pollypoppet

Wreckedbudgie I'm so very sorry to hear your sad news. I too was really hoping this one would work out for you. It can be so cruel and unfair. Only time can start to heal the empty feeling so just be good to yourself for the mo. thinking of you.


----------



## bethy_17

Help!

Been to the emergency doc today as cant stand the pain passing urine - bene told I ve got urine infection/UTI - he has prescribed antibiotics for me but Im worried about taking them.  On day 3 of 2ww
I called my clinic and they said I should wait til Monday to see what my urine sample I  did at my own GP last week comes back with from the culture to determine exact treatment.

I dont want it to get worse.
What should I do?
Thanks everyone
B xx


----------



## CharlieClarke

Bethy Hun!

I have read of ladies getting urine infections whilst pregnant so there must be something you can have that is safe. When they gave you the antibiotics did you tell them you may be pregnant?
If you are unsure then wait till monday if you can. 

Maybe call that NHS Direct to ask there advise.

Tricky one but I hope you get some answers and some pain relief.


----------



## hopeful68

bethy, anti biotics are generally safe in pregnancy as long as you don't get diarrhoea. you can try cranberry juice supposedly good for helping clear UTIs - a note to all ladies pregnant, or nearly pregnant - your tend to be prone to UTIs during pregnancy so cranberry juice is a good dietry addition. if you don't like it the chemists sell cystol ?? a cranberry extract in powder to add to water.

bethy, personally i would take the antibiotics, if  UTI gets out of hand you can get kidney infections - REALLY painful. also take paracetamol to help with the pain of weeing. drink LOTS of fluid to keep the bladder flushed through, i know you will need to wee more but it really is the best thing, you don't want to allow the bugs to hang around too long!!

hope this helps.


----------



## bethy_17

Thanks  Hopeful youre s star  

Do hope youre feeling good and have been enjoying the sun xx


----------



## walnut123

Hi Bethy

I took Cefalexin 250mg capsules when I was pg for UTI. I think it's the only one that is safe to use.  Instructions were one capsule four times a day.  Hope you feel better soon. x


----------



## Mish3434

WB, sorry to see your BFN     Was hoping it was going to be a good result for you   


shelley x


----------



## wreckedbudgie

OH MY GOD LADIES.........               

spent yesterday crying  maudling  oh why me  and angry  blah blah blah

Woke up this morning and had a clearblue test in the cuboard so thought, what the hell, I will test...and guess what it said 

PREGNANT 2 WEEKS .........

I am in total shock!!!!! Am heading to the Doctors for a blood test in the morning....I am so happy I have been crying since 8am!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I swear this could only happen to me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hopeful68

OMG SO happy for you - told you to check again 2 days later!! made my day - i am almost crying for you, in fact i am as i type!! welcome to the hell of the early scan wait now - see you on that thread!!

Have a bloody fabby w/end and you must be both SO happy.


----------



## GraceIvo

Hoorah!!!!     Wreckedbudgie that is absolutely brilliant news.

What a rollercoster of emotions the last 24 hours has been for you!!

I am absolutely thrilled for you. 

Enjoy the lovely day.

x


----------



## wreckedbudgie

[size=10pt][/siz

Thanks Hopeful and Graceivo...
Rollarcoaster....I spent the last 24hours crying with sadness and no doubt ill spend the next 24 hours crying with happiness

I AM SOOOOOOOOO HAPPY...........


----------



## bethy_17

omg WB thats amazing news God is really looking down on you SO happy its made my day as well!

Just hope you didnt get drunk last night!

       xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CharlieClarke

Hey WB

I do not post on this thread much but was looking out for you, was upset when I saw your post yesterday. So happy for you! Cannot begin to imagine the rollercoaster of emotions you have been going through over the last 24 hrs.

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Thanks Bethy_17 and Charlieclarke

I cannot tell you how over the moon I am....Bethy_17 I had 2 glasses of wine last night and you can imagine the guilt today....  

But what is done is done and I cannot change that so I can only look forward and hope that little 1 or 2 stay in there for the next 38 weeks!!!!!!!!


----------



## bannyb

OMG!!!!!! Wonderful news WB! Has brought tears to my eyes, I'm SO happy for you    Oh Blimey, don't worry about a glass or two of wine, it won't affect anything! 
WOOOHOOOO!!!!


----------



## ace789

Wrecked budgie so so pleased for you  I think clinics should give us digital testers, the lines can be hard to read on normal tests, I myself have used clearblue with conception indicator and I get pregnant 2-3 weeks, simply tells you in black a d white, no guess work involved, I go for my scan on the 21 September, just hope they hang on in there now, still bothers me every time I go to the loo that I'll come on, still have constant abdo pain :-/ we seem to be doing well at these BFP on this board at the moment, for the odds stacked against us, just shows you, really hope your bloods come back positive too, everything crossed for us all  xxx


----------



## wreckedbudgie

acezero121 I am over the moon.....

The stick yesterday was very clear in that there was 1 purple line...Hence why I was in such shock this morning...I cant stop crying!!!!!

Good luck for your scan on 21st, that will soon be here and I pray all will be well when you have it....
I still have abdo pain but not half as bad as I had Friday night...Now that was terrible...I too still feel like I am going to come on....xxxxxx
OH MY GOD I AM SO HAPPY


----------



## tracked

Excellent news WB i am so happy for you the emotions we go through in this are insane. Enjoy the moment  try and enjoy and take it easy. Everyone's success give me hope for my treatment.

Congrats 
Tracked


----------



## panicstricken

Wreckedbudgie - just catching up on this thread today and your good news has made my day  CONGRATULATIONS to you both and good luck for a happy healthy pregnancy.

Hopefully your good luck will spread to the rest of us! 

xx


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Tracked and Panicstricken thank you sooooo much...

I am like a child today with a new toy!!! Im as happy as larry..

God I hope all goes well for the next 38 weeks....   

The emotions are as follows      and then    

so I hope all that are trying at the moment will all be lucky and get positive results....


----------



## urbangirl

HUGE Congratulations WB, blimey, talk about up and down! take it easy for the rest of the weekend!         
You didi it!!! wheeeee!!!!!


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Urbangirl thank you sooooooooooooooooo much......................

I cannot tell you the rollercoaster I have been on for the past 24hours but HORRAY it all came right in the end!!!!!!

I am so over the moon I can't tell you....xxxxxxxxx


----------



## alexine

WB so so pleased for you...I had a niggly feeling for you! So great...enjoy enjoy!!!      
xxxA


----------



## walnut123

WB - absolutely thrilled for you.  Congratulations!


----------



## BECKY7

Hey wreckbridge  OMG  ha ha  which is why everyone should test on the day lol  Oh I am so so happy but deep down I knew you are pregnant  now wipe those tear and be happy and enjoy your pregnant
Becky7 xx


----------



## LellyLupin

WB                                                                                                                            And thats all I've got to say about it you have made my weekend Congratulations sweetheart


----------



## memebaby

oh well done wrecked budgie, what a rollercoaster and what great news, Enjoy the feeling and then take it real easy and welcome to the joys of the 1st trimester. Im 42 and 16 weeks pregnant so if you want to chat or ask a million questions pm me or come over to the over 40's pregnancy thread.

Now LesleyLupin I swear if you get the bfp you deserve Im gonna do a full page of icons. Read you keep nearly forgetting your injections. How could you forget such a joyous procedure. Each one a little bit further down the road. I hope theyve seriously lowered your doses this time> when is ec for you. Are you still down regging at the mo or are you actually stimming now. Hope you are managing to keep poisitive. Are you going for the big 3 embies back this time. Im not posting so much on this thread now but I can assure you I am following your progress and all the rest of the lovely ladies and rooting for you 150%. Keep the faith . big hugs

meme


----------



## Mish3434

WB, Fab news hun wishing you a very happy and healthy 36 weeks (you are already 4 weeks pg they count 2 weeks before conception as the 1st week    ) xxx


Shelley x


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi Meme, how are you honey, hows that bump coming along, cooking nicely I hope   

I think it was because out of the blue my best friend told me she was 11 weeks pregnant, I think the shock knocked me sideways and I couldn't focus   Especially as she didn't tell me that she was even trying, I did a bit of why not me sulking but I have now given myself a kick up the    and have plastered a smile on my face 

I am religiously injecting at 6 pm every day, still down regging.  24th September is my planned EC date.  I am going to have as many put back as they will let me   They have knocked down my stimms to 3 powders a day instead of 4 to get less eggs (phew).  I am not as confident as I was last time obviously but I am praying real hard.  Wrecked Budgies news has just made my day, I so wanted that baby for her I think all our collective praying must have produced a miracle  

You will be the first to know if I fall Meme I will track you down in the Pregnancy thread I promise  


Much love to all us ladies in waiting (for a miracle) xxx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Wrecked Budgie - wwwwwwwwwwoooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  So so many congratulations hun!  You must be over the moon!  What wonderful news.  xxx


----------



## Miss Independent

WB - congratulations!!!  You had so many people   for you!  
I'm sure there are a lot of people like me that login regularly but don't always make ourselves known. I logged on just to see how you are and I'm so so pleased for you! xxx
And fingers crossed to everyone else whatever stage you are at.  The highs and lows of this journey we are all on, naturally or not, are just crazy!


----------



## urbangirl

Meme, wow, you're 4 months pregnant already, it goes so fast, next post we get from you you'll be in labour!  So glad it's all going well for you.


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Thank you Alexine, walnut123, Becky7, Lesleylupin, memebaby, mish3434, magicalbabydust, miss independent,

I am soooooooooooooooooooooooo happyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy    

Well I still can't fathom out what happened..I tested on the day, they told me to test, so cannot understand why it was Negative....Anyway thank god I re-tested on the Sunday!!!!

Went to my GP yesterday and he has signed me off work!!! Yahooooo...He didn't do a blood test as he felt there was no need..Just told me to re-test in a week if I want to...He then organised my scan and gave me a repeat of my drug's so all in all a good visit......

Now ladies I wish you all the best and Lesley I swear to god I will pray so much for you as well....
       

I hope I have not missed out anyone having Tx but I have not managed to read all the threads properly...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopeful68

WB - still so happy for you!! i was told by my clinic that if i had BFN on OTD to test again in 2 days. so i guess the levels can be a bit low at the start? sounds like you have a nice Dr. my one wont give me the meds so still paying for the botty bombs!! £14 / box!!! she didn't ref me on for any antenatal stuff - i know it is early but even to say at wk 10 call this number etc would have been helpful! any how shan't See her again!! better start getting myself ready for work. not sure what i am doing today, shuffling paper and counting drugs i imagine!! been drafted in to do the staff flu jabs this yr - haha, i can get revenge on a few people!!

to anyone having EC today - good luck, hope you get enough to do the job, quality not quantity!!
any ET ladies, hope all goes well, hope you can get the numbers back you want!! and may they dig in well and stay put!! and welcome to the 2ww rollercoaster of paranoia!!
DR & stimm ladies, keep going. keep up the water!!


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Enjoy work Hopeful...Thank god though you have a less stressful role now but flu jab's...YUK......I remember running around the borough when I was a DN just before Christmas and I remember thinking "I am doing this for those   lazy GP's to line their pocket"....Ha Ha so thank god those day's are behind me!!!

Your GP sounds like a right ****!!! Mine I swear to god is brilliant..I am like you really re Midwife and when do you see her for anti-natal care? I forgot to ask my GP that yesterday...Look on the NHS website for pre-natal care and it say's on there that you can contact the midwife yourself..It also say's to let here know as soon as you know you are pregnant!...Just ring your GP practice and ask them the name of the practice midwife and get in touch with her yourself..... 
Have a nice day at work honey and don't go hurting anyone with those needles


----------



## hopeful68

more like paper cuts today WB, - apparently need to be trained in flu jabs!! WTF - the stuff i normally give is far more dangerous than a flu jab!!! any how all uniformed up, belly not bulging yet so enjoying not having to decide what to where to work!! off now, catch up tonight briefly as i am off out to a Mental Capacity presentation - ohh the high life i lead!!


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Oh my god Hopeful - mental capacity!!!!!!!!!!!! GOOD LUCK that's if you do not fall asleep first!!!!!


----------



## Coolish

Congratulations WB - what a great surprise when you re-tested! xx
Hopeful - 'botty bombs'? That's the first time I've heard them called that. Made me giggle over my morning coffee!


----------



## Pollypoppet

Wreckedbudgie - wow, what fantastic news, I'm so so pleased that turned out well in the end! Shame you had to have a day of mourning first, but hey that's behind you now, and you can enjoy this moment. I bet it's still not really sunk in. I wouldn't worry about the couple of  glasses of wine at all, plenty people don't know they're pregnant and have a few drinks and no harm comes to the baby. As long as you stop when you know you're pg!

Look after you and little one(s) - sorry not sure how many you had put back.  Enjoy the time off!


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Thanks CoolJules.....Surprise I nearly had a stroke!!!  

PollyPoppet...I am still shell shocked to be fair...But god am I sooooooo Happpppppyyyyyyyy
As the other's say it's the waiting now and watching and worrying!!!! 
Oh god as for the wine, I felt so bad but on top of that I did not take my Cyclogest that night and I did not take the Progynova 3 times either!!!!

Well as I said what is done is done and I cant turn back back time and let's hope my foolish actions won't have done any harm  

But for now I am rejoicing and counting my lucky star's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## magicalbabydust

Maybe it was the vino that did the trick! xxx


----------



## bethy_17

Hi girls

Hope all is well with you all...

I still have awful period type pains and pain passing urine has anyone had the same after ET?
Its really getting me down on top of being bloated just constant stomach ache - I have booked a scan for Friday.
Im des trying to relax ......

B xx


----------



## hopeful68

bethy - have you taken the antibiotics?? if you have finished the course and still have pain you will need to go back to the Dr for another course. you def need to get it sorted and UTIs can track up to the kidneys eventually. i am having abdo pains - cramps on off but nothing too distressing so dont worry too much, but pain on weeing is a different matter!!


----------



## LellyLupin

I'm with Hopeful Bethy, I think you should go back to the docs to be on the safe side.


Thanks WB I will need all your prayers I am sure.


----------



## Jammy J

Hi ladies. Please may I join this thread. Am due to have baseline scan this weekend and then start the mess for oe ivf at serum in greece. 
X


----------



## Pollypoppet

Bethy,  sorry you're still feeling so bad, can't add any further advice but just sending you get well wishes. Hang in there, not long now. 

Welcome to the thread jah1234, lots of lovely ladies on here for chat and support. I'm a bit further along this treatment cycle than you (waiting to see consultant for review actually as I type) , not sure how long I should be hanging around this thread now actually! But there are a few ladies starting treatment so youll have lots to chat about. Good luck with your treatment.


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Lesleylupin said:


> I'm with Hopeful Bethy, I think you should go back to the docs to be on the safe side.
> 
> Thanks WB I will need all your prayers I am sure.


I am a big one for praying so you will be in then every day...It wont do any harm 
God my mother has so many candles lighting for me I am surprised she hasnt burnt the house down


----------



## wreckedbudgie

memebaby said:


> oh well done wrecked budgie, what a rollercoaster and what great news, Enjoy the feeling and then take it real easy and welcome to the joys of the 1st trimester. Im 42 and 16 weeks pregnant so if you want to chat or ask a million questions pm me or come over to the over 40's pregnancy thread.
> 
> Now LesleyLupin I swear if you get the bfp you deserve Im gonna do a full page of icons. Read you keep nearly forgetting your injections. How could you forget such a joyous procedure. Each one a little bit further down the road. I hope theyve seriously lowered your doses this time> when is ec for you. Are you still down regging at the mo or are you actually stimming now. Hope you are managing to keep poisitive. Are you going for the big 3 embies back this time. Im not posting so much on this thread now but I can assure you I am following your progress and all the rest of the lovely ladies and rooting for you 150%. Keep the faith . big hugs
> 
> meme


memebaby congratulations on your 16weeks!! wow that gives me hope as I too am 42 well 43 in november...
I tried to find that over 4o's pregnancy thread and had no joy...Could you send me the link please? I will drive you mad with questions


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Ladies now you are going to think I am mad asking this question.....

Right here I go, it's about SEX   Yes Ladies SEX   

Right I am sure it is ok to have sex, Right?   But I worry about the organism bit? I am worried it will disrupt the embryo   

Answer's on a postcard to the lunatic that is the WreckedBudgie....


----------



## BECKY7

OMG  honestly ha ha  surprise you got the energy for it  as when I was pregnant  all I wanted was sleep lol. But from my  experience I did have sex when I was pregnant and I did have a bleed after sex then I had MC  it might got nothing to do with it but I did regret it especially when I had a bleed  I am sure other people will tell you it ok to have SEX   
Becky7 xx


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Becky7 - I honestly do not want sex but my damn hormones are raging!!!!!!


----------



## BECKY7

Oh wow lol  I wonder if you are carrying more then 1 if your really that horny lol     as I thought your DH wanted which I am sure you can find the way to keep him happy lol   
Becky7 xx


----------



## memebaby

dear WB

i have no idea how to post a link, im rubbish with computers. If you go into the over 40's thread (the general one from the main index, then you will see a reference to a sub board at the top called parenting and pregnancy after infertility. click on that and its the over 40's pregnancy chat thread.

how strange , im also 43 in November !!!! As for sex, it was a big no way hozey for me for 1st 12 weeks. I know there is probably nothing wrong with it but I just didnt want to take the risk and anyway ivf has left me with the libido of a nun. personal decision but for the sake of a few weeks you might want to look at alternative methods of cooling your ardour ha ha . seriously, maybe speak wth your consultant. Mine said no sex for 1st 12 weeks if any prior history of miscarriage otherwise ok.

Urban girl, hello to you, time certainly does fly. following your posts, do you have any plans for treatment in near future


----------



## LellyLupin

WB I would ring your clinic and ask first (if you can wait that long )  just to be on the safe side


----------



## wreckedbudgie

memebaby said:


> dear WB
> 
> i have no idea how to post a link, im rubbish with computers. If you go into the over 40's thread (the general one from the main index, then you will see a reference to a sub board at the top called parenting and pregnancy after infertility. click on that and its the over 40's pregnancy chat thread.
> 
> how strange , im also 43 in November !!!! As for sex, it was a big no way hozey for me for 1st 12 weeks. I know there is probably nothing wrong with it but I just didnt want to take the risk and anyway ivf has left me with the libido of a nun. personal decision but for the sake of a few weeks you might want to look at alternative methods of cooling your ardour ha ha . seriously, maybe speak wth your consultant. Mine said no sex for 1st 12 weeks if any prior history of miscarriage otherwise ok.
> 
> Urban girl, hello to you, time certainly does fly. following your posts, do you have any plans for treatment in near future


thanks memebaby....I will have a look...Lets hope I get to that thread!!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Thanks LL......I will refrain...It wont kill me...


----------



## urbangirl

Becky7, that's the terrible thing about miscarriages, you beat yourself up wondering what you did to cause it.     I had an argument before one of mine and I was sure it was that, in the end you tie yourself up in knots trying not to get it wrong. No sex, no arguments, I won't run for the bus either, the list goes on! 

Meme, I'm just trying to get in really good shape for a cycle in October. I was thinking about Serum but a work project that was a sure thing suddenly just blew up in my face, so now, with ££ even tighter than usual I am looking around eastern europe again. Anyway, looking forward to trying _again_. Do post occasionally and let us know how you're getting on, you are one of our too few successes, and you nailed it first time!!!  & all of us ladies here need an occasional reminder that it can happen (not forgetting WB & hope68 too)


----------



## ace789

I have decided that the time between BFP and 6 week scan is another 2ww will they find a heartbeat will egg be in the right place, what if there are 6 (gulp) after all it would be possible for all 3 eggs to have split, already rearranging the house in my head to accommodate a large family :-/ 

wrecked budgie as for sex, we where told to refrain from, not sure how long that lasts though, but we have participated in a few little sessions lol   xxx


----------



## panicstricken

A goodbye from me, it's all over for us I'm afraid.

Wishing  everyone the very best of luck for their futures

xx


----------



## bannyb

Panicstricken, so sorry to hear that. Sending big    Hope that you rest up and are looked after well for the next wee while. 
Acezero121 I have been there before and it's definitely like another two week wait! (but a bit nicer!) Hope that it passes quickly and that your scan goes well   
WB your posts on sex have made me laugh!! When I was pregnant with our 1st ICSI my poor DH had to wait until after 12 weeks as I was too scared to do anything!! I think we were told to refrain for a while but definitely not 12 weeks! I think (hope) I'll be a it more relaxed if it happens for us this time round    
Bethy did you get back to the docs? Hope it has all sorted out for you now.
AFM trying hard to eat a good diet in preparation for next month... though just managed to consume a load of chocolate hobnobs! Oh dear, no hope for me!


----------



## hopeful68

Panicstricken - really sorry to hear your news. take time out and have some me time. 

Acezero - i agree the early scan wait is FAR worse than the 2ww as you know you definately have something to lose now!!


----------



## julesbfd

Hi ladies

Congrats to those who have had good news and thinking of the ladies whose news hasn't been so good and hope that one day, we will all get what we wish for.
I have spent the last few weeks trying to decide what to do.  Ideally I wanted to go to Serum with my ex partners sperm which is what I have used for the past two goes.  I cannot get him on a plane (pain he is) and was lookign at getting his sperm shipped to Serum but this isn't possible due to some law.
I need to see if it could be transferred to Reprofit but imagine I will come up against the same obstacles.  This being the case, i will do another cycle at Leeds who are agreeing to do some of the things I want what Serum suggest.

This morning I got the results of my locus medicus test from Athens and it has come back positive, I am waiting for Penny to get back to me about the medication I need and the cheapest way to get this.  As at the moment I am not cycling with them but hope to do in the future, they charge 100 euros for a prescription and then the drugs on top.  I know it's not alot but all adds up.

Has anyone else had the locus medicus test done and taken the drugs, what did you think, did it work, did it make you ill etc.

Sorry to ask all of these questions.

Thanks
Jules


----------



## Chandlerino

Jules

My test came back positive from serum for chalymdia dna and ureaplasma. We took Penny's email to my GP with the regime on it and he wrote a prescription. DH was at a different GP surgery and they said they wouldnt give him a prescription so he changed surgeries. We both did a 25 day course of antibiotics.

If money is no issue then get the prescription for Penny and the drugs from rigcharm or a company which take overseas prescriptions [there's a thread somewhere on who will accept them].

I haven't been retested but I do know from what I've read on here that if you cycle at Serum Penny will give you more antibiotics whilst you are cycling. Chalymdia, I think, can reoccur.

Chand


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Panicstricken I am just so desperately sorry for you...I just do not know what to say...xxxxx


----------



## LellyLupin

Panicstricken I am so so sorry, I am sure there are no words to be said that can comfort you right now Thank you so much for your good wishes and for thinking of the rest of us when you are heartbroken.  You are a brave lady xx


----------



## julesbfd

Chandlerino - Thanks for your post.  I will try my GP but am not hopeful they will prescribe for me.  I got my level 1 immunes done and although my thyroid was within normal levels at 3.3, Serum and Agate had said that it would be better aorund 2.  I wrote and spoke to the GP and gave links to studies about it but they have still refused.  You must have a kind GP.
Money is always a problem, it is all so expensive and I am doing treatment as a singleton although I would need IVF even if I was with a partner as I have PCO, no tubes, an eptopic etc.
I want to do my next cycle at Serum but am probably going to have to use Leeds again due to the sperm issue, I already have it at Leeds and it cannot be transferred to Greece.

Jules


----------



## LellyLupin

Question girls, can you still get pregnant on Buserelin?  My period has not arrived and its usually bang on.  I am 2 days late and the clinic have rang to ask why haven't I booked my scan (which they told me to do when AF came).  I am sure I am not pregnant but I daren't do a test cos I am not feeling emotionally strong enough to face a negative result.  If someone tells me its impossible then I can face that.


----------



## urbangirl

Panic-stricken, so sorry you didn't get your bfp     , don't know what to say really, except we know how you feel and how painful it is.

Jules, I think that prescription is the same for everyone with a positive result (correct me if I'm wrong, ladies) and is in Agate's info on her immunes thread, so needn't pay for that info at least.  

LesleyL- don't know but maybe it'll say somewhere in the info in the pack, or you could look up the company contact and ask....  I know what you mean about not being able to emotionally bear the single line, there's only so much disappointment a girl can take.  Fingers crossed for you lovie


----------



## hopeful68

lesleylupin, i am no expert but i would say VERY unlikely as the Buserelin is to down reg to stop ovulation and prevent the uterus thickening for implantation. so do a test if you want, as you are on treatment if positive it will save you a whole load of other stress believe me!! if not well you can contiune as normal with the rest of the cycle. just speak to the clinic re the scan and let them know no AF yet and ask them tell you what to do next - that is their job after all!!


----------



## magicalbabydust

Lesleylupin - I have not dr but just wanted to let you know other ladies on the first time IVF thread said that their period was always late after taking it (by upto 7 days). You could try calling the clinic to see if it is possible, otherwise perhaps it is late and soon you can keep cracking forwards with your plan. Good luck Hun xx

Back in a mo xxx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Wreckedbudgie - I have heard that it is ok to have sex but no orgasm (for the girl) until you see the baby's heartbeat. I don't know what truth there is in this, however I had a chemical preg in April and all my symptoms (huge sore boobs without ivf or clomid) went the morning after sex. Who knows if that was anything to do with it, but my advice after all of this - don't risk it!

Afm, 3 more sleeps until otd. No more AF pains today thank goodness. Am   so hard that this all works. Xxx


----------



## wreckedbudgie

magicalbabydust said:


> Wreckedbudgie - I have heard that it is ok to have sex but no orgasm (for the girl) until you see the baby's heartbeat. I don't know what truth there is in this, however I had a chemical preg in April and all my symptoms (huge sore boobs without ivf or clomid) went the morning after sex. Who knows if that was anything to do with it, but my advice after all of this - don't risk it!
> 
> Afm, 3 more sleeps until otd. No more AF pains today thank goodness. Am  so hard that this all works. Xxx


good luck for your test...Try not to worry and just keep occupied...When you get your BFP then you will start to worry abot the damn scan 
One worry after another...
as for sex...Its off the radar


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Lesleylupin said:


> Question girls, can you still get pregnant on Buserelin? My period has not arrived and its usually bang on. I am 2 days late and the clinic have rang to ask why haven't I booked my scan (which they told me to do when AF came). I am sure I am not pregnant but I daren't do a test cos I am not feeling emotionally strong enough to face a negative result. If someone tells me its impossible then I can face that.


LL do a test...I just did a few NHS google searches and it say's you can get pregnant whilst taking Buserelin... OMG!!!!
So test...God wouldn't it be just fantastic if you were as look at all the hassle it would save you....

TEST...           

it also say's you need to let your doctor know asap but in your case it will be the clinic as they will stop you using the Buserelin........


----------



## ajw

Hello Ladies,
I've been away for work for a few days so sorry for my late responses!

Biiiiig congratulations WB     So pleased for you and what a drama! 
Now from one waiting period to another...   Still, a huge hurdle over with   Which is worst, waiting for the scan or abstaining from sex?!    

It's been really encouraging to hear some success stories on this thread, as I was beginning to lose faith.
That said, it's still heart breaking when you hear about the bfns, as most of us already know how that feels and it's the worst feeling in the world. So sorry Panic stricken to hear your news. The best thing is that none of us is alone. Even those singletons out there, as we can all share our emotions on here and help each other. That really means a lot.

AFM I'm having the opposite problem Lesley. Using Decapeptyl for DR and two days after the injection AF came. Stayed for 5 days, (caused excruciating pain, felt like I was in labour), then went. 2 days later AF back again!   This time much heavier. Good job I decided against my white trousers today   Anyone experienced this before?

ajw


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Hello AJW

Drama, jesus it was a damn nightmare!!!   but trust me sex is no problem, my hormones are settled again  

Sorry I can't help you with your question but hope its not going to cause you any problem's....  and


----------



## FertileRoad

Hi thought I would pop on and say Hi - over 40 and started the process for ICSI did my injection this morning - Gonal F - and its mid day feeling tired - is this cause of my age.


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Hello Fertileroad and welcome....Sorry can't answer your question but I am sure some lovely ladie's on here will have an answer! 

Well Ladie's if you want a real laugh then I would recommend going to see the Keith Lemon film.....  

However be warned it is worse than the Inbetweener's and they were bad   

I am not a fan of Keith Lemon myself but it's amazing what boredom will do to you, parts of it were so bad that I cannot believe it is an over 15 film, it should be 18....There are lots of bit's that very        

But it made me laugh but it was creepy being the only one in the Cinema watching it.....


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Do you know ladies it is a shame we don't all live around the corner from each other and on our 2ww and scan waits and testing dates we could all meet up and go to lunch, shop, go to the cinema and take each other's mind off what's going on...But alas we will keep each other company here on FF which is great....xxxxxxx


----------



## LellyLupin

Thanks girls I got Af at midnight    I thought it would be too good to be true !  Ah well at least I have my first scan on the way and stimms can start.

WB take each others minds off things......its all we would talk about   but yes it would be nice to talk to each other face to face xxxxxx .  I always feel a bit sad when someone leaves the forum.

Hello Fertileroad welcome to the group, its probably the thought of the whole process that is making you tired.  I have noticed a funny thing when i am on buserelin I don;t get any migraines (which I suffer a lot with)  Maybe its the new cure!

AJW poor you that sounds awful  .  White trousers are definiely a no no, who would be a girl I ask you!

MBD I am  for you too!! xx

Hello UG yes I am starting to dread the process and the thought of another BFN.  On a more positive note I seem to have come to terms with my best friends pregnancy and stopped avoiding her.  I thought I had better just get on with it and stop being silly, I think I was just shocked that she hadn't told me earlier xxx


----------



## stelpo

Hello Fertileroad - I was definitely tired during stimms using Gonal -f , never thought about it being cos I was old   Anyway, I think its perfectly normal, I'm still knackered and halfway through 2ww!!

S x


----------



## urbangirl

Fertileroad, your ovaries are working about 10 times as hard as they normally would, no wonder you're tired...


----------



## GraceIvo

Panicstricken so sorry to hear about your bfn.

I too have just had a bfn but it's from an IUI so it does feel less emotional although I did delay testing just to avoid seeing another negative test result.

Good luck to those currently stimming and those on the 2ww.  Must read back to catch on who is where with what!

Welcome Fertileroad.

AFM on what to do next. I would like to have one last try with a natural modified cycle but before I do I think I might get some immune tests done.  I have avoided it til now because they are so expensive and I need to work out whether I have all of them done or just some of them. 

Sprinkling baby dust to all    

x


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Well ladies looks like it is all over for me....Started bleeding this evening, rang clinic. Advised increase drugs and rest....
Here lying on bed, afraid to go to the loo to look.....


----------



## alexine

Oh WB hang in there...a lot of women have bleeds in early pregnancy.  Stay on the drugs and do what clinic says. Thinking of you sending lots of      
xxA


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Thanks Alexine but I am not hopeful...It is the pains that are worrying me......

I am so fed up and I want to cry but I can't...xxxxxx


----------



## bannyb

WB hope you are OK? I just wanted to echo what Alexine said, that lots of women get early pregnancy bleeding so don't give up on it. Rest up, take the meds and will be thinking of you and    Sending a big


----------



## urbangirl

WB, very scary, I hope it's fine, relax & stay positive, you are doing the best you can. Sending you     that  this is just a blip, nothing more.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey WB  remember what I said  I wonder how many are you having cos you got 2-3 pregnant rather then 1-2 pregnant  so I did wonder if your having twin  and usually when having twin you may bleed  which is all normal unless your losing only 1 of them etc. when your scan.
If your still worry why not do another test to give you more postive  and yes do rest and relax ( I know it not easy) buy just try ok.
Will be thinking of you.
Becky7 xx


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Thanks ladies..I managed to sleep amazingly! No more bleeds but have aches lower down...Do you know I am just worn down by all of this now. I am usually a strong person who just get's on with what ever life throws at me but this is now getting me down..
I might ring the Early Pregnancy Unit this morning and ask their advice.....

Thanks again for all your advice and support ladies...Need it as DH is   useless!!!!


----------



## GraceIvo

WB, that's very good to hear things have settled down overnight and that you had a good nights sleep.  I think it's only normal that you feel worn down!  I think ringing the early pregnancy unit is a good idea as they might offer some reassurance.

Sending you lots of    .

x


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Thanks GraceIvo
Well EPAU is closed but I was put through to the gynae ward and I spoke to a beautiful nurse. They cant do a scan or a HCG test...She said to pop onto the ward and the Doctor would examine me...To be fair thats just wasting their time...So she has brought my scan forward by 1 day so I will wait...She did say to come up if the pain's return or I bleed as they will admit me...xxxxxxxxxx

So I am here resting with legs up...xxxx

Thanks ladies for all your support. xxxxx


----------



## bannyb

Just popped back on the check how you are doing this morning WB. So pleased to read that the bleeding and pains have settled down. You did the right thing ringing for advice, glad you got a lovely nurse who helped. Hang on in there, remain positive and keep resting. Will be thinking of you and    for you


----------



## bethy_17

Well AF has arrived totally devestated no need to go in tmoro for blood test now just hope this UTI clears up.

No more IVF for me I ll be going down the IUI route............

WB hang in in there.......praying for you 

B xx


----------



## wreckedbudgie

bannyb said:


> Just popped back on the check how you are doing this morning WB. So pleased to read that the bleeding and pains have settled down. You did the right thing ringing for advice, glad you got a lovely nurse who helped. Hang on in there, remain positive and keep resting. Will be thinking of you and  for you


Thanks BabbyB....I have rested all day...Made myself drink's but that is all...Will rest up now until the scan on Wednesday....Thanks for thinking about about me.xxxxx


----------



## wreckedbudgie

bethy_17 said:


> Well AF has arrived totally devestated no need to go in tmoro for blood test now just hope this UTI clears up.
> 
> No more IVF for me I ll be going down the IUI route............
> 
> WB hang in in there.......praying for you
> 
> B xx


bethy_17 I am so sorry for you...My god this damn IVF stuff is a nightmare...I know nothing I say will give you any comfort but here's a    to say I am thinking about you.xxxxxxxx


----------



## memebaby

wb - Im really sad to read your post.........not because I think that it necesarily is all over for you but becasue I know in one fail swoop all your jubulation and hope has taken a nose dive and now you are wracked by uncertainty. No wonder you feel utterly fed up with it all. It really is too much to take...

I am no expert but plain old common sense would say to me that if things were going horribly wrong that the bleeding would not just stop  but rather would continue and gather pace. So I hope you can take some heart that this may very well be what many many women experience in early pregnancy and im sure each and every one of them has thought it was game over for them.

Urban Girl is right, you have done absolutely everything you can and so the only thing you can do now is get absolute rest........do nothing .and as seemed to  happen overnight let it calm itself down.  You can do this......if dh is being useless I send a hug. I know all about that !!! We women are strong, you can and will get through these next few days and you have the good wishes and thoughts of us all on this thread.

Bethy 17,  im so sorry... I really am. There just arent the words sometimes i think. Please take care.

Meme


----------



## LellyLupin

Aw bethy I am so sorry I know how you feel, its utterly demoralising.  I wish you lots of luck for your next IUI chick, stay postive we are all here if you need us xxx

Wb How are you feeling now? I have just reds your latest posts, what a rollercoaster ride!  As the other girls have said its not over especially as the bleeding has stopped.  I am keeping everything crossed for you honey  

Hello everyone else on here, hope you've had a nice weekend xxx


----------



## wreckedbudgie

memebaby said:


> wb - Im really sad to read your post.........not because I think that it necesarily is all over for you but becasue I know in one fail swoop all your jubulation and hope has taken a nose dive and now you are wracked by uncertainty. No wonder you feel utterly fed up with it all. It really is too much to take...
> 
> I am no expert but plain old common sense would say to me that if things were going horribly wrong that the bleeding would not just stop but rather would continue and gather pace. So I hope you can take some heart that this may very well be what many many women experience in early pregnancy and im sure each and every one of them has thought it was game over for them.
> 
> Urban Girl is right, you have done absolutely everything you can and so the only thing you can do now is get absolute rest........do nothing .and as seemed to happen overnight let it calm itself down. You can do this......if dh is being useless I send a hug. I know all about that !!! We women are strong, you can and will get through these next few days and you have the good wishes and thoughts of us all on this thread.
> 
> Bethy 17, im so sorry... I really am. There just arent the words sometimes i think. Please take care.
> 
> Meme


MeMebaby you are so kind with your word's..Thank you..  I am worn to a frazzle with it all if I am honest...If there is a god up there he certainly is testing me this time around... 
No more bleeds so like you say lets hope it was a blip and that is all....

Have rested all day but as much as I know it's what I need to do, christ it is boring! But let's hope will all be worth it.....Scan Wednesday so I will know one way or the other by then....
Will let you know....
Thanks again...


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Lesleylupin said:


> Aw bethy I am so sorry I know how you feel, its utterly demoralising. I wish you lots of luck for your next IUI chick, stay postive we are all here if you need us xxx
> 
> Wb How are you feeling now? I have just reds your latest posts, what a rollercoaster ride! As the other girls have said its not over especially as the bleeding has stopped. I am keeping everything crossed for you honey
> 
> Hello everyone else on here, hope you've had a nice weekend xxx


LL I am feeling better in the sence of no bleeding but psychologically I am wrecked and drained....This bloody rollercoaster is a damn nightmare... 

Scan is Wednesday so time will tell what is going on...Your very kind to think about about me and thanks for your best wishes...


----------



## GraceIvo

Bethy so sorry to see your bfn but pleased to see you're going to continue down IUI route.  Sending you    

It's good to have a plan of what to do next.

WB how are you today?

x


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Hi there GraceIvo- I am great thanks, bored to blood tears lying round but if needs must, then needs must!

How are you? xxx


----------



## GraceIvo

That's great to hear WB!  I know it must be boring but good to hear you're still resting.  It will all be worth it in the end.  

I'm fine thanks.  Going to have the immune test for NK killer cells done tomorrow and a couple of others to see if they show anything before I try again.  

x


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Well fingers crossed for you that all will get sorted...This baby making journey is an absolute nightmare, I said to DH this morning, it would have been easier to get Dog's.... .....If only that contented us!!! 

Well good luck tomorrow..I will have everything crossed for you....


----------



## wreckedbudgie

LADIES JUST READ THIS ON THE NET......

Three-Parent Babies: Public Asked Over IVF Technique


Members of the public are being asked how they feel over the creation of IVF babies with three genetic parents.

What they say could pave the way to a landmark change in the law that would affect future generations.

The "uncharted territory" techniques are aimed at preventing a special category of diseases caused by inherited genes.

The technique uses DNA from three people to create a baby

They involve children being conceived with the help of a third genetic "parent": a woman whose donated egg provides a source of replacement healthy DNA. A baby created this way would have a full compliment of nuclear DNA from its mother and father, plus a tiny amount of donated mitochondrial DNA

Mitochondrial DNA is DNA taken from the mitochondria, which is the part of the cell where respiration and energy production occur.

They act as powerhouses, supplying energy and have their own set of genes, separate from those in the cell nucleus, which are only passed on by mothers.


The changes have been described as of "enormous public interest"
Defects in mitochondrial DNA give rise to a range of serious and potentially life-threatening diseases including a form of muscular dystrophy and conditions leading to the loss of hearing and vision, heart problems and intestinal disorders.

The new mitochondrial replacement treatments would remove the damaged DNA, thereby breaking the generational chain of disease. But they are banned because any tampering with inherited genetic material in clinics is illegal.

A window has deliberately been left in the Human Fertilisation and Embryology Act, allowing this blanket rule to be changed by Parliament in certain circumstances. But first ministers must be satisfied that the techniques are ethically acceptable to the public.

Regulators have now launched a large-scale public consultation exercise aimed at canvassing the opinions of ordinary people rather than experts. It runs until December 7, with a report being submitted to the government next spring.

A change in the law voted in by Parliament could quickly follow. But it is unlikely that this would see the immediate introduction of mitochondrial replacement.

The final say on whether treatments can go ahead will lie with the Human Fertilisation and Embryology Authority (HFEA) which regulates IVF clinics and fertility research.

Professor Lisa Jardine, who chairs the authority, said: "The government has asked us to take the public temperature of this important and emotive issue.

"The decision about whether mitochondria replacement should be made available to treat patients is not only an issue of great importance to families affected by these terrible diseases, but is also one of enormous public interest.

"We find ourselves in uncharted territory, balancing the desire to help families have healthy children with the possible impact on the children themselves and wider society."

She recalled public attitudes to the birth of the first IVF baby, Louise Brown, in 1978.

"A lot of people thought she was going to be a monster, and the idea of what would happen if you allowed conception outside the womb was seen as absolutely appalling. Those uncharted waters are now charted waters. We've moved from uncharted territory to routine."

Speaking at a news briefing in London, Prof Jardine added: "Here, we are going that mile further which is a genetic modification of the egg. That is uncharted territory. I feel very strongly that once we have genetic modification we have to be damn sure that we are happy. Because this is not about us. This is not about our children. It's not even about our grandchildren. It's about many generations down the line what the consequences might be."

Critics fear that allowing mitochondrial DNA to be altered could be the start of a slippery slope leading to a "brave new world" of genetically modified designer babies.

Two main mitochondrial replacement techniques have been explored by scientists, pro-nuclear transfer (PNT) and maternal spindle transfer (MST).

In PNT, an early "pronucleus" containing parental DNA is removed from a fertilised egg which has not yet had a chance to develop into a multi-cell embryo. This is transferred to a fertilised donor egg whose own pronucleus has been removed and which contains healthy mitochondria.

The donor egg grows into an embryo and baby-possessing nuclear DNA from its mother and father, and mitochondrial DNA from the donor.

MST has a similar outcome but occurs before fertilisation. A spindle-shaped structure containing a mother's nuclear DNA is first removed from one of her eggs. This is transplanted to a donor egg which has had its own spindle removed, and is then fertilised by the intended father's sperm.

Once again the resulting embryo has DNA from two sources, one being the healthy mitochondria in the donor egg.
One in 200 children born each year in the UK have some form of mitochondrial disease. Not all suffer serious symptoms and not all the girls among them will pass the condition to their offspring.

It is estimated that each year only around 10 to 20 badly affected women might qualify for IVF treatment that includes mitochondrial replacement. But their treatment could prevent countless future generations from suffering mitochondrial diseases.

Last year scientists consulted about the techniques said there is no evidence to suggest that they are unsafe, but called for more research.

A new mitochondrial research centre has now been set up in Newcastle, funded by the Wellcome Trust charity.

People are being invited to air their views on the HFEA's website, www.hfea.gov.uk.

Two public events are also planned in London and Manchester. A public opinion survey will also be organised.

Prof Jardine said mitochondrial replacement raises a plethora of difficult questions such as when a child should be told that three people were involved in his or her conception.

Another tricky issue is the status of the egg donor and whether a child should have the legal right to know her identity.


----------



## magicalbabydust

Wrecked budgie - so interesting, thanks. I hope you are resting well and feeling better.

Today was otd... Dh and I had decided to wait until blood tests came back and not test early. So glad we did. The HCG test showed that a little something did implant but my level is too low and we've been told not to expect anything to carry. I have to wait another week and they will retest next Monday. So it is not over yet, but not looking good either. 

I did then do a preg test at home (so if ttc naturally in the future I can understand more) which read pregnant 1-2 weeks. Obviously I am 2 weeks from EC, so it should have said 3 weeks at minimum. 

Dh utterly amazing, I feel so blessed to have him. I just wish I could carry this for him too. 

I am now desperate for a story of anyone whose HCG has risen from 15 to carry through to a normal pregnancy, it won't get my hopes up too high, just helps this next week ahead, so if anyone manages to find any stories, I'd love to hear them.

Big hugs to all xxx


----------



## LellyLupin

MBD I so hope your little one hangs on in there I will   really hard for you xxx


----------



## bannyb

MBD I so really hope it sticks for you. Saying lots of    for you and sending big    Don't lose hope, as you said it's not all over yet, and I am sure there will be people who have had low counts and gone on to have healthy pregnancies. Maybe it took a longer time to implant? This really is a roller coaster isn't it. So pleased DH is there for you. Will be thinking of you lots.


----------



## urbangirl

MBD I'm sure others have had this situation, I know I've read it here and there on various threads over the last year but I have no idea exactly where.  Try doing a search with 'low hcg' or something and you may come up trumps.  I really, really hope your little embie manages to make good and have a little growth spurt.  Whatever happens, it's good to have an idea of what's going on. Good luck for you for the next few days.   

Re the three parent thing, this is already happening, only in a very few countries though, and babies have already been born with this technique.  Like everything else in IVF, if you had this problem you would probably fly out to wherever they do this regardless of what the UK says.  Personally I hope they nudge it through, though on the downside, I've read that even though only a tiny weeny bit of the donor mitochondria is used it tends to multiply and take over.  But if it’s that or no baby at all……


----------



## hopeful68

Mbd just a quick Q. did the pee stick read 1-2 which is the post conception date = 3-4 wks pregnant? Made that mistake myself initially!! Do another in a week and should have gone up to the next level!!


----------



## GraceIvo

MBD sending you lots of     that your embryo is snuggling in and the hcg is multiplying nicely.    

x


----------



## wreckedbudgie

*MBD* I think that sounds good...It's a positive so do not give up hope...I will     that your levels rise....I never had mine done and in a way now I am glad because it's just another thing to worry about and my head is wrecked with worries already 

So good luck Honey and here's a   for you....xxxxxx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Girls - thank you all for your encouragement and lovely words.  It truly does make a differance, when the world is saying no, there are still people who believe in hope against all odds.  And that is exactly where I am.  My lovely consultant said that he has seen one other person (in hundres of thousands of women over the last 20 years) who has gone onto have a healthy pregnancy after an HCG of 13 and I believe that if one person has done it, no matter of the odds, why shouldnt I too..!  So I am still    that we start to get a bigger reading.  The consultant agreed to bring the next test forwards, so I will be retested on Thursday to see how things are progressing.  

Yes - the test said 1-2 weeks, but now I understand that it tests from conception rather than last period (I am so stupid!) so that is a positive sign too - thank you so much for that.

Big   to you all for such kindness and support xx


----------



## Miss Independent

Hi Ladies,
I've just logged on to see how everyone is doing and I have tears in my eyes purely due to how supportive you all are to each other.  It's amazing.
WB - you must be going crazy with boredom but stick with it!  Time and time again I've read on here about women bleeding early on and it doesn't seem to be a bad sign.
Bethy - I'm so sorry to hear your news, but also glad to hear it's not the end of the road for you x
MBD - I hope you are also resting to allow the embie to snuggle in and get comfy!

AFM - I think we are going to give it one last go - DE with Reprofit.  It seems a little more scary going abroad but before we embarked on this journey I'm sure I remember thinking the whole IVF thing was scary full stop!  I think I've just managed to convince my GP to get basic immunes which will put my mind at rest a little before starting again.  Can't afford to get anything further tested though.  
By the way, has anyone ever had a 'pelvic blood flow scan'??


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo MISS I
I am delighted for you so I am  ...Oh now that's some good news for the day  

You will absolutely love them over there as they are so nice and very kind... ...After 2 IVF Treatment's here in the UK, I would not hesitate to abroad again.....

AFM I am not hopeful for the scan tomorrow  ...Although I have not bled, all my symptoms have disappeared, the morning sickness and my boobs although tender are now where near as sore or full as they were before the bleed!!!
But I may be wrong with the help of god.....I will post after the scan...it is 10.30am.....


----------



## alexine

Sending you loads of       for tomorrow WB!
Hang in there! 
xxA


----------



## LellyLupin

Good Luck WB IO am sure everything will be ok sending you lot of       xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey WB  the signs just come and goes so it all normal to have all these pregnant feeling then disappear etc  so will be thinking of you tomorrow   Becky7 xx


----------



## bannyb

WB            After all you've gone through I really do hope it's good news. From my DS in my experience pregnancy symptoms do come and go and come and go and come and go again! So fingers crossed this is what has happened for you. Will be thinking of you and will check tomorrow   


MBD lovely to read your post, your PMA is amazing! And I agree, why shouldn't it happen to you too!                for you too   


Hi Miss I, best wishes and lots of luck with your DE cycle. 


AFM I've got to see the GP tomorrow as I've had a pain in my left ovary for about a week now. Really worried it's something bad that'll hold up the start of our next round, feel like


----------



## Pollypoppet

Good luck for tomorrow WB. Be thinking of you.

Lots of luck for your DE treatment Miss I

Bannyb - hope you get the cause if your pain sorted out quickly and that it's nothing serious and won't hold up your treatment.

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## magicalbabydust

WB, yipiiiii, your scan is coming and you'll get loads of reassurance from that. Keep that   going down to your wee embie. Good luck Hun xxx


----------



## magicalbabydust

BannyB - thank you. Good luck for tomorrow to you too. What ever that is in your left ovary - great to find it now and sort it. Maybe with that sorted, you will be getting into the best possible place to take things forwards again.


----------



## urbangirl

WB, Good luck for tomorrow, I hope it's all good.    

Miss independent- do you mean a doppler scan, which measures blood flow to the ovaries?  I've had it a few times, some places just have it and others don't., I didn't pay any extra for it, anyway.  They can give you measurements too, but my radiographer, or whatever they call them, didn't know what to do with the figures to work out ratio of flow or whatever it is...

BannyB, I'm with MBD on that one, don't stress, if there's something going on there they'll sort it, better to know.....


----------



## FertileRoad

Disappointed with my day 6 scan - left and right ovary only one follicle, left ovary is so far over cant get a good look told only getting phonecall today if treatment is to change if no call to attend again on Friday. It was very sore getting left scanned - nurse said if she pushes anymore she will be in next door. Home for a quick cupa then back to work.


----------



## magicalbabydust

Fertile road, anything can happen as you are still very early in this and if they think you should increase, you still have loads of time for them to grow (2mm per day min) and if there is really only one - remember that is all it takes and it must be the good high quality dominant one. Xx


----------



## wreckedbudgie

Hello ladies...I am so sorry I have not read any new posts but I am just in the door and I am about to fall to sleep so though I would post before I do...  so I hope everyone on here is doing well   

Well there is a heartbeat          and my god did I cry...The Sonographer was so lovely and she has just undergone IVF herself, so it was nice that she understood what I was going through....
She could only see 1 sac but as she said it's early days...They are putting me at 5weeks pregnancy whereas the clinic say 6...So I will be led by the scans.....

So here I go now again on the roller coaster until the next scan...Which I have no idea when that will be!!!!
But for now I am a very happy bunny......

Well I say a happy bunny, I took my lovely 15year old cat to the Vets today as she has lost such alot of weight, and she has a large mass in her abdomen...? attached to her intestine...Well she is being operated on in the morning to see if they can remove it at a cost of £500 but he is worth every penny...So I will be very sad 
tomorrow leaving him...So please  ladies that he will pull through.......


----------



## bannyb

Firstly thanks so much Pollypoppet, MBD and urbangirl for your words of support. I went to GP and have been prodded and poked and swabbed etc.. She thinks that due to ivf and miscarriage recently that my cycle has been messed around and that as I'm going through fertility treatments that we become more aware of our bodies but she thinks I am just feeling ovulation pain for longer than usual rather than it being anything to worry about, although she did pick up BV so being treated for that. So I really am greatly relieved! She did say if the pain continues to head straight back but she's confident that it won't last more than a fortnight. I didn't realise you can feel ovulation pains for that length of time... you really do learn something new every day!


WB - what wonderful news! I am so happy for you! Take it easy until the next scan and enjoy your little bean! Sorry to hear about your cat,    he pulls through. 


Fertileroad - I know how disappointing it can be, my last cycle I only produced one on each side and I was so disappointed but like MBD says it really does only take one, yours could be a really top quality one and if they couldn't see the other side properly then there may be more. Hang on in there and don't give up hope   


Hi to everyone else!


----------



## BECKY7

Oh WB  that fab news  oh how lovely to hear your sweetie heartbeat and sound like your sweetie is growing slowly but soon to pick up very quickly so I am guessing lying in best did the trick so  hopefully you will still stay in bed till the next scan as nt worth taking the risk eh  (boring I know but it really helping your sweetie)
Becky7 xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Thats fabulous news WB no wonder you cried after thinking you weren't pregnant and then a miracle happening xxxx

I will pray for your poor cat, I have just had my 14.5 year old dog go through an op so I know how you feel, especially when you love them as much as you obviously do. I am sure he will be fine xxx

Fertile Road don't fret yet you still have plenty of time to produce more and as everyone says it only takes the one xx

Hi Banny, MBD and UG & Becky xx.


----------



## GraceIvo

A healthy heartbeat!! WB that must have been music to your ears!  Brilliant news.  

FertileRoad - day 6 is still very early.  There is lots of growth that can still happen between now and EC. 

Bannyb glad you got some reassurance from your GP.  

MBD still sending you lots of     for the Hcg to be multiplying nicely.  

Hello to everyone else.

x


----------



## walnut123

WB - fab news! xx


----------



## urbangirl

WB, what a relief, I hope it all goes smoothly now with no dramas!
HI to everyone else


----------



## magicalbabydust

Wb - phew!!! I think you had all of us checking in hourly to check if you were ok. How truly wonderful, you must be over the moon. So mant congratulations - again!!

There is something in the air for our animals, my greyhound has been in and it of the vets too - wonder if they pick things up and come out in sympathy!

I am off for blood test this morning, still no bleeding which is good, slight lower pains but good old headache yesterday which was a fab sign. I know I am clutching at straws (over niagra falls) but why not?! We'll get the results later this afternoon so we'll know better one way or the other. Finished my progesterone pessaries today, so that may change things too. I hope this is not an ectopic too...  for the wee ones.

Have a good day all xxx


----------



## LellyLupin

Hope everything goes ok MBD I am praying really hard for you xxx


----------



## bannyb

MBD will be thinking of you lots.      for you and sending lots of    Will check back later on for an update but in the meantime great big


----------



## magicalbabydust

Thanks girls, your support has been amazing and made the most amazing difference to a journey that could have been very lonely.  The bloods showed that my HCG has now dropped right down to 8.6, so it is not negative yet, but there abouts, the future is now obvious.  (And progesterone 24.1).  So I am now hoping for it to zoom down and for AF to arrive soon so that I dont have too many more days waiting for 'a miscarriage'.  I will be retested early next week which will by then confirm the negative.  I am lucky in the way things have been prepared and so glad that I did not test early to have my hopes up with a bfp and then devestated.  I have decided not to feel spat out at the end of a long IVF road, but inspired that so many things worked - from the eggs being fertilised through to some implantation and this gives me big hope for the future.  So - I am off for a big glass of wine with some pizza with a huge chocolate pudding, get my hair dyed, go for a run, have a nice hot bath and going to throw the rest of the pinapple away!  Lots of good things coming  

I am staying with you - until AF and the bfn are confirmed so its not bye bye yet.  Big   to you all xxx


----------



## bannyb

Just popped on to check on you MBD, I am so so sorry    However, you are right, lots of positives have come from the cycle to give hope for the future and definitely lots of good things to come! I love your PMA    Go relax and enjoy that well deserved big glass of wine, pizza and huge chocolate pudding!! Sending you a great big


----------



## BECKY7

Oh mbd  so sorry for your loss but your half way there as most ladies don't respond or none are fertilize etc but you did  so onto next TX  and good for you to get back to normal routine  but not running yet as your stomach will be painful when it happen and move on to the next one.
Becky7 xx


----------



## urbangirl

MBD, that's so disaappointing, a real shame to get so far and then not make it to the next level. But like you say, there are positives, it must be very heartening to know that you can make it to the implantation stage and actually _get_ implantation, even if just for a short time. You're in the minority there, like Becky says so many of us don't get that far.


----------



## LellyLupin

MBD    you are a very strong lady xxx


----------



## LellyLupin

Good point UG that must bring so much hope. x


----------



## FertileRoad

MBD - so sad to hear your sad new, you are a very strong lady, keep positive and cheers - enjoy your wine xx


----------



## bethy_17

MBD hold on in there glad you can think of the glass half full though I feel the same I know my eggs fertilised and really good embies just frustrating to know what happenend after that......my ivf diet has gone thro the window the last 2 days but from the weekend Im eating well again to build myself up..

WB - all my fingers and toes crossed for you just relax and rest as much as pos and think positive lots of TLC from DH......

xxx


----------



## urbangirl

Talking of diets, is anyone else on here following multiple diets at the same time?  I'm on sugar-free (difficult   ) gluten-free, and now the stone age diet as well (those last two are meant to help with IBS which is I read has a negative effect on conceiving).  How I wish I could just do what I want, eat what I want, but hopefully it will all be worth it, it's got to be!


----------



## memebaby

mbd - am very sorry. Youre attitude is lovely and I entirely agree with your thoughts about what this says for future treatments. The next few days are bound to be difficult so sending you a  . In  February of this year I faced disappointment from a failed IUI treatment , in June ivf worked.  The fact that it wasnt your time this time means quite simply that. The omens are excellent for a next time. Wishing you strength as you regroup and move forward.

WB - was very happy to read your news, I hope you have regained your jubilation. Please , please continue to take it really easy over the next few weeks. If you could maybe go sick from work (if you work) so that you can rest and get through these first few weeks. Every day one step nearer to the magic 12 week mark and every day your little baby is getting stronger and stronger.  

Dear Lesley, how are those follys going girl, not long till ec and if its still 23rd?? soon be time for trigger shot. Thinking about you
xx


----------



## GraceIvo

MBD I hope you really enjoyed the wine, the pizza and a massive chocolate pudding last night!

I am sorry it wasn't the news that you and all of us were hoping for you.  But as you and others have said there are lots of positives to take from this cycle that will help inform the next.  

I watched the film The Best Exotic Hotel Marigold recently and there's that lovely line in it 'Everything will be alright in the end.  If it's not alright then it's not the end'.

UG in terms of diet I am off caffeine and alcohol but chocolate is my weakness so not sugar free!

x


----------



## ajw

Hello everyone,
Just thought I'd check in and say hello. 

Great to read about your scan WB. Sooooo pleased that everything is ok. Every stage ticked off is a relief.

I agree with you totally MBD, while it's sad that you didn't make it to the final stage this time, each time that we get a step further it's so encouraging. Keep looking forward girls!

AFM I'm looking forward to my scan on Monday to find out when I can start the Gonal F. Trying to plan my work schedule is a nightmare! They want me to travel all over and until I know when I'll have to go for scans etc I'm trying to put off planning anything.

AJW


----------



## LellyLupin

Hello Girls xx

Meme I went for my first scan today, I have 18 follies which is more than I started with last time I think, so I started stims tonight.  My EC date has gone to 1st October now.  I had a really long chat with the nurse who kept saying I should try donor eggs.  I am not done with mine yet!!  She was saying its not how many you produce its whether your chromosones are still ok at 45, she was very doom and gloomy about my age.  She said I should try the Repro clinic in the czec republic.  So many different bits of advice, my consultant said my eggs were good and I had good fertility levels, I can see what the nurse means though.  We are taking it a bit slower this times so I am on less Merional.  Have you had your second scan yet?  Do you know the sex of the baby?  Are the other kids excited?

AJW I know exactly what you mean about work, everything hinges on when the clinic want to see you, its a bit of a nightmare.  Good luck for Monday xx

UG and GraceIvo you must have some willpower girls, I am just trying to eat better but haven't given anything up I am teetotal anyway.

Milma are you still out there?


----------



## alexine

You only need one good egg Lesley...don't listen to that nurse!! You are doing great...hang in there!     
xxA


----------



## GraceIvo

I agree with Alexine, Lesley!

Attached is an article a friend sent me a while ago. The first person they interview makes for quite encouraging reading.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/journalists/sally-williams/9200498/Never-too-late-life-begins-at-50.html

/links


----------



## ace789

Last message I think, really feel for all the BFNs and everyone cycling, good luck to you all and it can be done, I'm nearly 42, had my first scan today at 6 weeks 2 days and there are two little blobs and two little heartbeats, with the odds of my clinic at 4% I never gave up hope, and I'm so glad we're five grand lighter, love and luck to you all xxx


----------



## bannyb

Oh wow! Wonderful news acezero121! So so pleased for you! I love these BFPs it really gives me hope. Well done! Hope that it is all plain sailing from here on in for you and that you have a good pregnancy. Take care and best wishes


----------



## bannyb

Lesley I agree with the others it only takes one and if the consultant says yours are good quality eggs then that's great! 18 follies is amazing, even if they don't all contain eggs it's a brilliant start! The most I've ever had is 5 from start to finish, last round was only 2 and I still have hope for this next round! Don't give up!


----------



## milma71

Morning ladies  
Yes Lesley still around lol, thanks for asking x
Been trying to get to this FET since bloomin March and things are more on track now.  Changing to the prostap has worked better (although lining still thicker than the clinic like to start with) and I made a mistake when I started my prognyova (was supposed to take 2mg and took 2 tablets, oopsies  ).

So not feeling brilliantly hopeful about the whole thing, bit fed up really  . Got a scan on weds and trying to re-group for that.

Great news about your follies, and I agree, you only need one! I never got loads in all the cycles I did so your results so far look brilliant to me x

Hugs and best wishes to all
Milma x


----------



## Miss Independent

Hi Ladies,
First of all, UG - thanks for the info about the doppler scan - whenever I googled it I seemed to find information about it being a pregnancy scan, but I was sure I'd read information on here about it being used in fertility investigations too.  So you have confirmed that for me and I will go back to my old NHS clinic and see if they can do one.  I think the answer will be no (they never seemed to be overly helpful with me, compared to friends that had diagnosed conditions), but at least I know I can then try to get it done privately, even if it costs a little.
MBD - I had my first glass of wine after my BFN on 31st August....and haven't stopped since!  The weird thing is I don't even enjoy it so much now.  I really relaxed my fruit/veg/water/nuts/seeds intake too (and replaced with chocolate mainly!) but next week I'm going to get back into a good routine again.  It's amazing how much better you feel if you eat properly (but allow yourself treats of course!)

WBD - so so glad that everything is looking good!  Is your cat okay?  My cat is my baby and is absolutely doted upon (and a demanding diva!)

Lesley Lupin - I remember reading your posts months ago, before I started my IVF cycle. Got a good feeling for you this time!

Milma - hang on in there, hope your scan gives you some positive info x

Acezero - Wow!  Your story gives us all hope!

Sending some positive vibes to everyone!


----------



## LellyLupin

Wowza Acezero two babies well done girl!!  Thats fabulous xxx

Thanks for your thoughts girls,  I read your link Alexandine lucky her to fall so easily.  Milma I hope it all goes well for you, I am sure everything will be alright.  I am going to keep going with my own eggs for now.xx


----------



## GraceIvo

acezero that's brilliant news.  No wonder you had OHSS with a vengeance with TWO babies on board!!  Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months.

Lesley good you're ignoring the nurse - your biological age is still a spring chicken!  

x


----------



## bannyb

Hi all, can anyone advise about milk during ivf? I'm reading conflicting advice and I eat a lot of natural yoghurt and cheese, are these ok? I thought I was doing the right thing due to protein requirements but now not so sure as have read lots of things saying lay off milk and dairy as prevents embryos implanting. I'm really confused!


----------



## urbangirl

Lesley, even if your stats were far worse than average you’d have to have a couple of great eggs in there.  What does this female know about your eggs anyway?  Has she had them genetically analysed?  Exactly. Grrrrrrr!!      Good luck getting on with this cycle. Why did she mention Repromeda, by the way?  I know that clinic, though I haven’t tx’d there.  Did she just say it was particularly good for donor?  

Miss independent, I very much doubt you’ll get this on the NHS, getting a basic transvag scan with them is a mission in itself!  

Acercero, lucky lady!  Hope it all goes smoothly

Bannyb, I personally haven’t seen anything about milk affecting implantation, though I‘ve read lactase may have a small negative effect on fertility in general.  If you get eczma or any other reaction when you eat dairy I’d avoid it in that case

AFM, I have had a truly vile & stressful week, I really want to be in the right frame for October, mentally and physically, but it’s just not happening.  And one of my vitamins is giving me eczma but it’s taking me forever to work out which one it is out of all of them. I’m paranoid it’s causing inflammation in my body and waking up my NK cells.  

Hope you all have a lovely weekend ladies!


----------



## LellyLupin

Oops sorry I meant GraceIvos link.

UG the nurse said they are the best for donor eggs, she said 98% of the people she knows who have been there came back pregnant.  She is very very impressed by them.  Why are you having a bad week whats happened? 

BannyB I wouldn't worry about the milk thing I think if its going to happen its going to happen whether you drink milk or not xx

AFM spent the day with my 2 year old Goddaughter and I am shattered    She is so loving though I get loads of kisses and cuddles off her, I'd pinch her if it wasn't illegal


----------



## LellyLupin

Hmm strange happening this morning.  Jumped out of bed when I remembered I should have been up with the horses.  Felt really strange and fainty, then my fingers got pins and needles and I came out in a cold sweat, had to lay back down for a few minutes.  Felt strange until I got to the stables, not sure it was getting up too fast or something to do with my meds, anyone else had this?


----------



## hopeful68

LL - sounds like you got up too quick. be gentle with yourself at the moment. your body is on a fast forward readying lots of eggs so other systems may also be under a bit of strain. i often get dizzy if i stand to quick and have to sit again.


----------



## LellyLupin

Yes Hopefull you are right I think I just dashed up and got faint (I hate that feeling)   xx

Been for another blood test today and they think I may be ready for EC on Monday, can't say I am looking forward to that as it was so painful last time.  I am hoping to have a lot less follies this time but better quality eggs.


----------



## magicalbabydust

Hi girls,

Leslie lupin - I agree, just take it really easy, as much rest and slowness as possible. (impossible sometimes I know). 

Thank you to all you lovely lovely ladies who have been so supportive. It has helped so much.
Well it came on Saturday, not sure what to call it as v diff from normal AF, but at least there is no question now. So I guess now I have to accept it which I think I've done - and understand it - which I am no where near! Feel exhausted but i guess it is not surprising after the last month. I have the blood test to confirm on thursday and then follow up apt with consultant on Friday. 

Does anyone know whether some implantation is a positive sign for future rounds? My head is a little all over the place and something tells me that if it all went fine with the other steps then it must be because the embryo was not strong enough, but as they were our strongest embies, do we have a future with ttc...? 

I am also trying to find a place which does sperm chromosome analysis to double check we are not missing something (i think consultant will presume it is my eggs due to age, but as my Amh is good, we got 10 mature eggs and I am fit and healthy am getting fed up with that reason!). Does anyone know of places which do sperm chromasome analysis?

Thanks for any suggestions to either questions.

Big hug and good luck to everyone for this next week ahead xxx

Good luck to everyone


----------



## magicalbabydust

Ps - urban girl, you could try calling foresight (charity specialising in vitamins and minerals for ttc and ask them if it could be a combination?). They are loosely and very supportive on the phone xx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Loosely??!  Lovely!


----------



## hopeful68

not posted for a while, and not sure who cycled with me that is still on here, just to let you know the sad news that my pregnancy was blighted - ie empty sack. i have to say on the botty bombs until a repeat scan next mon to confirm but without even a blip in the sac it is a waste of time and draggin out the inevitable. once scanned i come off the botty bombs and await the bleed....... that is it, our one and only go - unless i win the lottery! -better start playing! will check in occasionaly but really it is a good bye and good luck to you all.


----------



## LellyLupin

Oh Hopeful I am so sorry, how absolutely devastating  .  However please do stay on the meds because you know Wrecked Budgie got her miracle, just maybe you will get one too  .  Not to raise your hopes up but strange things do happen.  I said I was only going to have one go too but my brother stepped in to help, is there any one in your family who will lend/give you some money?  I so wish this process wasn't so expensive I feel our emotions are so exploited by greedy clinics. Surely it can't really cost this much for what doesn't seem to be a lot of work!! 

MBD so sorry for you too I really hate to hear such bad news.    However implantation is such a good sign for the future you should take comfort from that    Everything was set up perfectly for me but I didn't fall but even for people who don't have our problems it can still take more than one go.  I really think you should try again if you feel strong enough and can raise the cash xx

AFM think I am OHSSing as they have dropped my meds, feeling v fat and bloated with lots of niggly pains. xx


----------



## urbangirl

LesleyL re Repromeda, that’s interesting because I didn’t think a lot of Brits were going there.  I can’t believe you have OHSS again!  Poor you, horrible, is that why you felt faint, do you think?  I hope it settles down. Re bad week, just everything going horribly wrong!    

MBD   
Re sperm dna test, I don’t know where they do it in the UK but I really recommend it.  My DH is quite a bit younger than me and I was really surprised to get his result.  I have read quite a bit of info here and there of how specialists are coming round to seeing that the male side of things is  far more important than was previously thought.  In younger women the young eggs have the ability to correct deficiencies/ problems in the sperm but for older women our eggs have lost that ability so we really do need good quality sperm.  So all this talk of our 'old eggs' is really deceptive, we've just lost the ability to improve our partners rubbish sperm!!  
Re Foresight, I don’t know if they can help with this?  I think I just have to go through a process of elimination but I really don’t want to stop taking the vits either when I’m trying to get in peak condition! 

Hopeful, that is truly awful.     I know that heartwrenching disappointment on finding out there isn’t a thriving embie.  I sympathise re the money thing, it is very, very hard.  Not sure how I’m going to scratch things together myself to fund this cycle after a big work project evaporated, it’s so unfair that we are limited by finance.

BTW on my earlier post I meant lactose intolerant, not lactase!


----------



## hopeful68

Thanks for the support everyone . Drowning sorrows tonight. Replacing tears with wine!! Will sleep tonight and get a grip tomorrow! Planning a hol in Jan. Cape verde sounds nice! Might even get some diving done!! Must accept my own mantra of ' what will be will be'. I did post ages ago on cycle buddies about accepting a childless future. Now I need to listen to my own words. I know people have said see what Monday shows, I know what I saw on the scan. I have a medical background. It is over. Bubble burst. Back to knicker  watching!! Still following a select few so please keep up the positive news......


----------



## ajw

Oh, Hopeful, how disappointing! I feel like crying after reading your news so I cant imagine how you must feel.     

Can't any of you girls get your hubbies to find jobs in France for a few years?! I feel very fortunate that it's free here. Seems so unfair that many of you are giving up because of cash issues. I feel guilty now about complaining at the price of acupuncture   

AFM scan this morning showed ovaries well and truly at rest (let's hope they remember to wake up again!)  
Started the gonal f tonight. 400 units, so expecting a mega headache tomorrow... 

ajw


----------



## hopeful68

Ajw would love to move to France, extended family gite in Puivert - midi pyrenees. Dh has ideas of setting up a camp site somewhere and chilling until lights out!! Where r u?


----------



## GraceIvo

Oh goodness Hopeful I am so sorry to read your news.  I was loving your sunny posts with everything going along as it should be.  This really is such a heartbreaking and difficult process.  Sending you some    .  Wine and a forthcoming holiday sound like good immediate plans.  I am always being told you need to let it go to let it happen or words to that effect - haven't actually managed to put it into practice myself!!

MBD, in my opinion,  I think it is a very good sign that you got as far as implantation and that it bodes well for the future.  

UG that's interesting about the sperm quality.  On more than one occasion I've been told by specialists that once the sperm fertilises the egg, its job is does which I always thought was rubbish.  There is also now a school of thought in the States, championed by Dr Gleicher, that it is not our eggs that age, but the environment they're in which is why he promotes DHEA so strongly as he believes it can help rejuvenate the ovarian environment.  I think a lot of clinics here and elsewhere just stick to the same hymn sheet.

Lesley poor you with possibly OHSS again.  Do try and take it easy.   

x


----------



## ajw

We're in Paris Hopeful. Far away from relaxing countryside and camp sites...

We only planned to be for a year, but it's been over three, and as long as we're doing ivf we'll be staying here! I miss my friends back home, but Paris is fun as far as cities go.

How are you feeling today? How's dh?  

ajw


----------



## hopeful68

Ajw- Mildly hungover this am!! No drink for months makes me a cheap date at the mo! Had a good cry, a reasonable sleep- aside from pee trips, won't miss that I guess! Working from home next 2 day- well switched computer on at least!! Have holiday brochure seeing what we can afford late Jan/ Feb. Got last load of botty bombs- more money thanks to my dr not doing them on nhs. Moving on slowly. Mood a bit like today's weather rain and sun in varying amounts! Read more on blighted ovums - quite common especially in oldies like me. Nature is cruel. Just going to have to get another hobby to throw myself into!!


----------



## LellyLupin

Wow IVF is free in France?  For everyone?  I am stunned  .  I am so fed up of the UK and its stupid rules.  I was talking to a girl at my clinic who said because she was on benefits and didn't work, she got 3 free goes on the NHS and all her bus fare/taxi fare/petrol money back too.  Where is the fairness in that?  I have worked for 25 years and have to pay for everything, I am so tired of being taxed.  If this girl has to survive on benefits how is she going to afford to feed/clothe a child - oh yes thats right I will be paying for it along with her treatment, while all the while having to fund my own!! - Rant over! 


UG/GraceIvo there is so much differing of opinion isn't there, I was told it wasn't your womb etc but your egg chromosones that matter, truth is they don't know anything for sure and its a big lottery isn't it  No-one has even mentioned the quality of sperm to me yet, my age seems to get the blame all the time.

Hopeful I hope you find somewhere relaxing to go on holiday and I know what you mean about having a hobby to fall back on, I am going to through myself  (not literally )  into the horses if I don't fall pregnant.  Hope you get your strength back soon and feel a bit happier


----------



## hopeful68

LL - I like the rant and second it!! A bit like me having to pay for ivf then get a bfp but Gp refusing to prescribe meds so I pay for them too and all around people are getting stuff for nothing!!
Talking horses I have been thinking about volunteering at the local riding for disabled centre. Thought about it last winter then ivf cropped up. Used to ride a fair bit so would be nice to get back to the horses! That or I might move to France!!


----------



## BECKY7

OMG  your joking  honestly that is disgutting  sound like we're better ff claim benefit eh  aghhhhhh.
Becky7 xx


----------



## urbangirl

GraceIvo, I've read about the importance of the ovarian environment as well.  Some research was done on rats where they planted older rats ovaries into younger rats and  it rejuvenated them to an extent.  That was in a book, actually, but unfortunately it didn't give the source of the research, I would have liked to known more.  That is the aim of Chinese medicine in fact, to draw the body's attention back to our reproductive parts (one e.g. would be acupuncture increasing blood supply to the ovaries), because after 40 or thereabouts it starts going into shutdown....
Consultants are so behind the times with research, they know far less than a lot of us on these pages.  Far from all the eggs being 40+ years old, it was discovered recently that there are stem cells in the ovary that produce new eggs.  But these age themselves and work less efficiently over time,  unfortunately, but it's been said that in the future women might be able to get some of them taken out when they're young and cultured so that they can be used to produce eggs indefinitely at a later stage.... Too late for most of us unfortunately.

Hopeful, I totally agree with you, nature is cruel.  If it doesn't work for me I'll just take out some time to recover financially and then go donor, at least I won't have the ticking clock to contend with!

AJW, isn't there a cut off age for IVF in France, or do they finance it for older women having donor egg as well?  We must all be eligible for it free over there, as it's part of the EU & I'm sure the French population over here must get free NHS care....  Lets get a group of us FF ladees together and start a commune in Paris and get all our tx together for free!!

Lets hope for some positive news on here soon....


----------



## hopeful68

i wish there was a ** style Like button on here!! i would click Like to the paris comune!! although further south would be nice if i could be picky!! looking at Cape verde in Jan for a holiday. just need to see if we can get a last min cheap deal!!
i did acupuncture last yr and gave up after around £1000 and no result!!


----------



## LellyLupin

Becky I kid you not  

Hopeful you should definitely get back into horses, they are so calming and restful, to be honest giving up the horses has been a worry for me as I love it so much, but I need a family so something has to give.

As for moving to France girls I am in!!  Funnily enough I was just saying to DP tonight how I wanted to go to the south of France - spooky!  O guess you would have to reside in France for a few years before you get free ivf, fine by me  

Just watching Love actually and feeling very Christmassy now i have got over my rant


----------



## urbangirl

Ladies, anyone on here have fertilisation problems? Check out a post posted today on the 'Fertility in the news' section , called 'synthetic spark of life' or something. It's about how very normal looking sperm can be lacking a protein that is vital to fertilise the egg.  

Hopeful, I agree, acupuncture is very expensive, but there are other things we can do to help for free, like stretching the area around the uterus as much as possible to allow good blood flow.  Blood can't flow easily through tensed muscles.  Some pelvic yoga exercises can help with that.

I'm so sick today, really suffering, can't even get any work done even though I can work from home, hence spending more time nosying around the site!


----------



## ajw

Has anyone tried abdominal massage? I read about Mayan massage being good, particularly for those of us with endometriosis. Unfortunately I can only find one practitioner in France and hundreds of miles away...

UG I think there's a cut off at 43, or after 43 you have to pay for part of it yourself, but up until then it's free. Tx, meds, the lot. I work full time, as does DP, so no means assessment etc. Just had to prove that we'd lived together for 2 years. Yay to the French commune!! Come on over here and keep me company!  

AJW


----------



## hopeful68

2 things - for those who knew my dog was having an op - he survived, came home minus 4 teeth and i came home minus a few hundred £. bless hime, a tad groggy to say the least, looks like he has been on the alcohol today!!

second and more relevant to this site!! does anyone have any experience or info on blighted ovums (posited pregnancy test but empty sack). i have done a bit of reading and then account for 55% of MC but you are unlikely to have more than one in a row. i have had two MC both due to blighted ovum. how common are they, is it just age and i am stuffed, any known/suggested therapy to improve egg quality - over and above diet. any thing welcome. as we are TCC naturally from now on so want to max the chances.

not read any posts so no personals sorry!! but hope all is going OK with everyone today.


----------



## LellyLupin

Thats it I am flying to France Viva la Francais! 

Hopeful my little pooch just had her teeth cleaned and it cost me £228.00!!  Shes 14.5 so I was worried she wouldn't make it but shes been like a bouncy puppy since.  Both her Nanna and Grandma have been warned - no biscuits lol  Glad your little fella is ok xx


----------



## hopeful68

Blimey just for a clean!! My collie is nearly 15, anaemic and arthritic, was glad to get the call saying all was well, more relieved than the 'your eggs fertilised' call I think!!


----------



## warey

Hello. I am so slow! I have just discovered this thread, which is silly, considering how often i get on. 
Hopeful 68, i am so so sorry...but do not despair...there are other options u know. Mourn for what was, even for a little while. Iknow what it is like to see a scan, know it is not progressing and be told to come back for the inevitable...but we r on our way to greece (from austr) for DE. It took us 8 years to have our daughter (my miracle), more treatment,m2 miscarriages amd we are still trying at 43! Have some more drinks, then keep planning! Goodluck


----------



## LellyLupin

Yes I know what you mean I love my pooch to death, I would be lost without her.

Hello Warey good luck xx


----------



## bannyb

Strange things written in brackets on my last post, what's going on?!!!


----------



## LellyLupin

Hmm really strange sensation last night, I could feel my ovaries fizzing and I am really swollen today, anyone else had this?  Not being scanned now till Monday 1st Oct, I think I may have burst by then!


----------



## FertileRoad

ET tomorrow at 9.30am only got one egg - but it survived the night and fertilised.


----------



## Josie43

dear all
using AI, with these old eggs of mine. I dunno - I can't help fighting.
anyway period due on 29th just saying..
after that i'm back to square 1
but for now - glimmer of hope.. and wanted to reach out and connect. I remember how supportive I found FF before..


----------



## LellyLupin

Good luck Fertile Road it only takes one  

Hi Josie your eggs aren't as old as mine and I'm here,  stay in touch and we'll support each other, wishing you a lot f     xx


----------



## urbangirl

LesleyL dear, you're worrying me- have you phoned the clinic or NHS line? If it were me I'd already be sitting in A&E hyperventilating!!! The last thing any of us need in this game is to lose an ovary!! Take care of yourself. Glad your & Hope's doggies are okay, I want a dog sooooooo much, I even have videos of all my friends dogs on my laptop & pretend they're mine! Just as well they're not of babies or I'd probably be locked up! 

Hi Josie, I saw your post in your other thread, really, you're not alone and there are lots of ladies going it solo who will understand your situation if you feel those of us partnered up can't quite get it. OE. DE, don't worry, we're with you all the way!

Fertileroad,  that is great, the difference between having one fertilised egg and none is the difference between having a chance and nada, you must have a good one there, sending    to your little emby!

Bannyb, did I read this right? your old clinic wants _*£200*_ before it sends more info to your new clinic That is nothing short of insane, surely there must be a way of _wresting_ the info from them, you could try asking your GP to formally request it from them- just think what you could do with that 200 quid, freeze 10 embryos for a year for example!!!! Anything rather than hand it over to their admin department...Don't let them do this!


----------



## Josie43

Lesleylupin said:


> Good luck Fertile Road it only takes one
> 
> Hi Josie your eggs aren't as old as mine and I'm here, stay in touch and we'll support each other, wishing you a lot f    xx


Ah well I'm 45 now so were on a par really


----------



## LellyLupin

UG I didn't think to but I am there for a blood test tomorrow so I will mention it  .  The fizzing has stopped now, I have a feeling I am going to have a stupid amount of follies again even though they have reduced my meds.  I most definitely have PCOS, and I had another fibroid on my scan too   You should get a dog, my Suzy is my baby she gets mothered to death and is so spoilt, everyone says they want to come back as her.  I know I am going to be a mess when she leaves me  

Josie I might as well be doing it on my own as my DP has zero interest in the process, and I go to my appointments alone. I was actually telling him what happened at the clinic the other day and he just glazed over.  Still who needs him we are all strong ladies on here and we have each other  

bannyb thats extortion and another example of the clinic taking advantage of us


----------



## alexine

Hang in there Josie!    Get those big boots on and keep moving!  
You can do it and like Urbangirl says there are lots of us that are also hanging in and doing just fine as singles.  

Sending you lots of      Fertileroad!

Hello Urbangirl Lesly Bannyb Hopeful and anyone else I may have missed. 

Hang in there everyone!    

xxA


----------



## magicalbabydust

Morning girls!  
Yipiiii - Josie and Fertile road - yipiiii!  You have eggs and are PUPO - that is great news - congratulations on getting this far!  
Yes - there is someone in Edinburgh who does abdominal massage if you want me to find out her name and number I will go back into the clinic where I heard about it.
And yes to the other questions - my sister had a blighted ovum with empty sac when she was in her mid twenties so you dont get it due to age.  She went onto have three healthy happy children naturally, so dont give up any hope    
Great idea about the pelvic yoga - I am going to put myself on a traction machine!
Good luck to all our lovely pets who are keeping us going emotionally while we are keeping them going physically and yes - I am up for the French commune too!  
We have our follow up appointment with the consultant today (heard yesterday that HCG is back to normal which I suppose in the circumstances is a good thing. Message from the consultant was to come back in November for the next round!!  I reminded the nurse we have our follow up apt tomorrow for my million questions - lucky him   ).  Keep getting full on headaches though which is not normal to me - hoping they'll go soon. 
Heres a question - do any of you buy into the theory on hair dye causing m/c?!  I cant find any evidence out there which looks scientific and I am wondering if it is an old wives tale?! xxx


----------



## FertileRoad

MBD thanks - ET went well today, been resting on sofa watch tv - now it has me demented! so its the 2WW.


----------



## Lucky100

Hi everyone, 
Hope I can join you on this forum for the over 40's!
I am ready to have my EC on Monday; after 3 years TTC, here we are! Have not felt too bad on the menopur injections which I am thankful for. Feeling nervous as now it seems that things are out of my control (if they were ever in it!!). Does anyone have any advice on dealing with EC or ET?
I have left it a bit late for acupuncture according to one pracitioner I called today, so I am worrying, "have I done enough"??. I will be off work for a week after the EC which is standard for my clinic, and have 2 days hopefully to recover after ET. It seems that people do different things after the ET, but anything that you can advise me on to increase my chances would be fantastic. Thanks in advance.  


Me: 40
DH: 33
TTC: 3 years. Male factor infertility.
Antagonist protocol.
Having ICSI


----------



## Mish3434

hi Lucky100, Firstly good luck for your ET on Monday    Here is the link to the current Over 40 cyclers http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=289784.1020 I'm sure if you pop over there you will find a wealth of information  I will merge this post with that thread in a few days time 

Shelley xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Good luck FertileRoad I am rooting for ya girl xx

Hello Alexine, MBD & UG xxx


----------



## urbangirl

MBD, that's not exactly an an old wives tale, because hairdressers have a slightly higher risk of miscarriage, but they're dealing with those chemicals every day so unless you're a hairdresser yourself it should be okay.  I'm super-paranoid    about chemicals affecting fertility though and some sources suggest having highlights instead to be on the safe side as the dye doesn't touch the scalp so I do that now.  More expensive than chucking a bottle of l'oreal on my bonce like I used to, but I've found a local lady who does the lights for £30 so it's not too bad.

LesleyL, I plan to get a dog as soon as I get pg, at the mo dp works funny hours & I'm always off abroad so we have to wait, and now I've learnt from you ladies how much vet's bills are     I think I should stick to watching the videos for the mo!  

Alexine, everyone, hello!!


----------



## urbangirl

Oo, ladies, just have to share this link with you about human growth hormone before I crash out, I got it from one of the other threads:

http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art29850.asp:

Okay, so it's not The Times, but it's the sources that count, not the messenger!

/links


----------



## LellyLupin

UG because of your thread I have taken my air freshener out of the car    Dogs are totally worth the bills, Suzy keeps me sane and makes me laugh, shes 14.5 now so I have to make the most of her.  I heard the hair dye thing but it was more about bleaching your hair, they tell you not to do it, I thought brunette was safe.  I'd be totally grey if I didn't dye mine, then I really would look like an old mum


----------



## Ellie.st

Just wanted to wish you good luck for tomorrow.  My best advice (ie what I did) is to take things as easy as you can, drink lots (milk and water) and eat plenty protein, keep your tummy warm (but don't use a hot water bottle), no heavy lifting etc (I interpreted this to include hoovering and ironing!!!  ) and eat as if you were pregnant (eg avoid soft cheeses, take a prenatal supplement/folic acid etc).  For all my cycles I rested in bed for 2-3 days after ET then tried at least to lie down on the sofa in the evening for the rest of the 2ww - not necessarily the official advice but it felt right to me.  Having said all that, on my 3rd cycle (which gave me my first BFP) I was so convinced that it hadn't worked by the second week of the 2ww that alot of my own advice went out the window, so I think that there is also a big element of luck...  So here's wishing you lots and lots of luck.     

Ellie


----------



## saffronjewel

Hi, I'm new here, 2ww, 8dp3dt.

As my profile says, I'm 44, single, no family what so ever now, so am doing this completely alone. Which is ok, still have my friends, & my 2 wonderful dogs  

Not a lot to offer at this point, I'm mainly just looking to be around others in the same situation, for support etc  so I will copy what I just wrote in the 2ww section:


I POAS this morning. BFN. I know, probably too early. But these cramps are so bad I thought it must be a good sign
I'm reading every single thing I can google about this, driving myself crazy.
Hoping & praying this works, as I'm fairly sure this is my last chance.

Im teary (a lot    ), so tired I have to have a snooze by 10am lol  , enormous sore boobs, fairly constant AF type cramping, having dizzy spells, bloated, slight nausea. & completely off with the fluffy head fairies   Thank goodness I'm not working at the moment! Oh yeah, & I'm really really feeling the cold. It's Spring here (Australia), & i find myself wrapped in layer, under a blanket throughout the day! 
I keep going round in circles wondering if these symptoms are just from the progesterone gel, playing tricks, or if they are really positive signs.
I had one tiny bit of spotting 5dp3dt, but thought that could just be the progesterone gel, as it was only once.

Probably the same as everyone here, I'm hopeful, but scared to get too hopeful just in case. My chances are fairly slim at this age, with one 4 celled, fragmented egg.
I'm trying to stay positive though.


----------



## saffronjewel

Also, I think if someone tried to massage my abdomen at the moment I would want to punch them!!


----------



## hopeful68

CAN you     believe it my empty sack has grown a bit but is too small to eliminate the chance of a pregnancy so i have to repeat another scan next wednesday.        . GOD  this is SO cruel now. bloody good mind to stop the suposotories and go for the bleed. fat chance of anything developing from nothing and i saw there was nothing so not even a glimmer and i would imagine something this slow to progress would be a bit of a genetic risk anyhow and would either misscarry later on or be a vegetable. my rant over - not in a good mood so no personals for now, may come back later for some when i have calmed down!!


----------



## magicalbabydust

Thanks girls for the hair dye reassurance, I am off to do it this week! (it is just going darker to cover the grey so they won't need bleach) think I am paranoid about everything at the moment making a difference.

Hopeful68, I am loath to say this, please don't get your hopes up but to ease the place you are in... The exact same thing happened to a friend of a friend, they told her to come back for one final scan before d&c to check sac (after 3 scans) and then they saw something small, which grew to the right size through the pregnancy and she gave birth to a healthy baby at the end. Sending you such a big   . Don't give up the drugs as keeping on them will be able to help you, worst case scenario, that you did do everything possible. 

Saffron jewel, well done you brave lady. Sounds like you are having all the right symptoms. Good luck.

Urban girl - thanks for the link, am going to read it now. And to the dogs. My rescue lurcher is my sanity, no idea where I'd be without him and can't recommend them enough (especially greyhounds - so gentle). 

My consultant recommended a blood test to show up chromasome abnormalities and a hysterscopy before the next round... I don't know much about it so am about to research when the optimum time to have it pre-IVF is...

Fertile road... All fingers crossed and hope you are taking it easy xxx


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi girls  

Welcome Jewel we are all here for you, sounds like you have the typical 2WW mania  .  all your symptoms sound good tho especially the sore boobs bit.  good luck girl and stay on here with the rest of us so we can support you xxx

OMG Hopeful this must be a test from the heavens, nothing else can explain the torture you are going through.  I agree with MBD though, it ain't over and you should carry on just in case.  I really feel for you  

MBD I want a Saluki they are just so beautiful, there is also the prettiest whippet I have ever seen that lives near us, its so graceful.

AFM I had my scan today, 38 follies all quite big so they have stopped all my drugs.  Ovitrelle tonight , EC (arghh) Wednesday and ET Friday.  No DP on Friday though as I am taking my sister with me instead.  Scans perfect but it means nothing does it, I have been here before


----------



## hopeful68

Lesleylupin.... A test from the heavens? More like hell!! Must have been really bad in a past life!! 
Clinic say to carry on progesterone until after next scan, so another 9 days to go, actually hoping for a spontaneous bleed now!!! How things change from the days of terrified knicker watching before otd!!


----------



## bannyb

Hopeful, so sorry to hear you're going through this. You must just want to know for sure one way or the other now so to have to wait another week must be absolute torture for you. Will be thinking of you   


Hi Saffronjewel, all sound like good symptoms, fingers crossed for you   


LL that's a fabulous numbers of follies! I can only dream of such numbers! Lots of luck with the collection and transfer    it all goes really well for you this time


Fertile road, hope the 2ww whizzes past for you and loads of luck   


Hi MBD, Alexine and UG hope you're all doing well? 


AFM we had our new consents appt today followed by a scan and are ready for the off... so come on AF.. one day this week, well should be. Something new this round, having to take provera on day 19 to induce a bleed then start DR on day 21. Not had that to do that before. Also asked about 3 embryo replacement and signed a form to say that we'd like to do that if we get 3 of good enough quality, so feeling pleased about that!


----------



## memebaby

Lesley............big wishes , hopes and all things crossed for you. mega follys again. Ask your consultant about upping your meds maybe for EC. I know you suffered  a bit last time and there really should be no need for that.  Love whippets too. Your heart has to go out to anything that shivers like that when its cold , ha ha . Glad you are going with your sister. Im sure thats for the best. Just becasue a partner/husband comes to appointments does not mean they are a support. I know, ive been there. Mines bogged off the Norway to work so im home alone for a while. Ho hum Will be thinking about you wednesday and praying for great fertilisation news. Big hugxx

And best of luck to all ladies on the thread currently on your journeys. Keep the faith. Its a tough road but we are strong...no other option.

Hi UG. You should change careers and become a fertility adviser. You are one knowledgable lady. Good luck with your preperations for next treatement.

Meme


----------



## LellyLupin

Aw thanks Meme, how are you doing?  How far on are you now?  I am going to ask for extra drugs on wed, I don't want to be sitting up in pain again    I have felt much better this time around on less meds, I was a bit shocked that they stopped them so suddenly.  There is method in my madness by taking sis with me, if I get 3 good eggs I am going to have the 3 put in, don't want DP there arguing with me like last time    Ovitelle at 11pm tonight and then fingers crossed.  I was the oldest person in the waiting room today everyone else was under 30 so felt a bit old, then the nurse said I had the best results so I felt like I had struck a blow for all us oldies - how dare they try to right us off!!   Still I know my eggs are 45 regardless so I am not expecting too much.  The horse is on order already  

Yes UG you should I totally agree with Meme x

Thanks banny I am hopeful but not overly, as I have already had a BFN even when my results were good on paper, I still think its all in the lap of the Gods xxx


----------



## urbangirl

Hopeful, you really are being tested  , how awful when you just want to be sure one way or the other and get on with it.  I hope against hope that it will be some miracle happening there.

Lesley, it you're getting 38 follicles (   - only joking!) why are you haveing ET on day 1?  With that many follicles surely you can risk going to blast, you can't lose them all!  Blow some my way, will you!

Meme, you must be about 5 months now?  I hope it's all going well, so nice that you pop in here sometimes and remember your old crew!  Yes, I obsess far too much over all this stuff, it's just cos I think there's a reason for everything and I just want to know what mine is!

AFM, AF suddenly arrived, early after two very late ones.  Caught me really by surprise.  my virus / flu/ whatever has come back with a  vengeance, I feel rubbish and now I have to start injecting myself on top of it all! I had a scan today and there's nothing much there    but hopefully, when the drugs kick in some will appear from nowhere    
Dogs dogs dogs! I feel like I'm the only one without a real one now!


----------



## LellyLupin

Ah UG if you remember last time I had 31 eggs and only 2 were good enough, I had 5 that didn't get to blast over the weekend.  See I can produce them by the barrel load but can they make it to a Grade A,  thats the question.  Hopefully I get less this time but better ones xx

I can see you getting a dog of your own soon, you won't regret it.  I was trying to upload a picture of my Suzy to cheer you up,  but I don't know how to do it.  My AF came a bit late but seemed to last ages, its all the messing about that you body has to go through.  Really    you get a BFP you deserve it UG xx

Right off to Bedfordshire all this hospital lark has worn me out, night girls xx


----------



## Lucky100

Hi Ellie thanks for you reply...I had a typo in my headline, so it was my collection yesterday rather than my transfer! It went well, just waiting to hear from the clinic.
I will take your advice following the EC and congratulations on your two little miracles! 
Lucky 100


----------



## Moominmum

Hi All,

I am new to this so I am a bit confused - with everything including abbreviations... I have therefore realised, a bit late but sooner rather than later, that I need to find others in a similar situation to understand what is really going on, to learn and hopefully also be able to support.

Anyway, I am on my first IVF cycle. Since having our DS I have had heavy periods (which I have seen the GP for). Anyway during first downreg cycle the clinic thought that this was a big hinder for implantation so needed to start again and have a D&C before I could start the injections.

During my first full cycle I responded well they said for my age (but as I said I am new so what do I know) and I ended up stimming as per the protocol for 7 days and then only Cetrotide and the trigger on day 9. Yesterday I had the EC and they got 19 eggs.

As I was about to leave the clinic yday I got a call that DH sample was of subquality (SA was normal) and they suggested ICSI for half of the eggs. This was totally unexpected and I was shocked (still being a bit drowsy as well) and we had about 1 hour do decide what to do. We went with their suggestion.

Anyway, today they called and 13 eggs were fertilised, so now we just have to wait and see...

What can I expect?


----------



## bannyb

Moominmum that is an incredible number to fertilise so well done! The embryologist will keep you informed of their progress and all being well they will continue their growth to blastocyst stage at day 5 and then transfer them back as they have a better chance at that stage, however if they are at all concerned that they won't make it to blast stage then they'll transfer back either day 2 or day 3. Sometimes people have a mix of early and later transfers, just depends on the quality of the embryos and how well they divide during incubation. Don't worry if they don't make it to blasto stage though, I have only ever had 2 fertilise and only ever made it to day 2 and I have a beautiful 20 month old here! Just trust the embryologists as they know what they are doing and will get them back into you at the most appropriate stage. You may have some to freeze too as you've got quite a few, but be prepared that some of them don't always make it so your 13 might reduce in numbers but that's not always the case and with a bit of luck they'll all continue on nicely for you. It's a bit of a waiting game.. as is the whole ivf process! But you've done really well so far, well done you! Good luck with it all!


----------



## Moominmum

bannyb: thank you so much for your quick reply! I shall be hanging out here a lot I think  Being an IVF virgin I am confused and cannot really take in everything they tell me at the clinic when I'm there so I am very grateful for your explanation. I have to admit that I (well DH too) was a bit naive as to what the whole IVF process involves - I am now in awe of everyone who goes through it (including myself ).


----------



## Ellie.st

Ellie


----------



## GraceIvo

Hello all,

To FertileRoad and SaffronJewel I hope you are managing to stay sane on the dreaded 2ww.  

Mooninmum that's a great number of eggs to collect and excellent fertilisation rate.  Well done so far!

Lesley hope you are ok.  38 That is an extraordinary number.  Here's to lots of them being top notch to give you lots of choices after EC.  

UG I agree with memebaby you have such a great knowledge of all of this.  

AFM I had some immune tests done that didn't reveal anything startling (thanks to Agate interpreting them for me) and I also had some tests done via the post at Serum.  What a lovely clinic.  They get back to you so quickly answering my endless questions and I'm not even a patient there.  Anyway it showed up a couple of things and am now about to start their 24 day course of antibiotics.  Was then thinking of a natural modified cycle next month but don't think I can face it. 

Hopeful what a time you're going through.  Even though you might think I sound absurd I'm still hoping that they've got it all wrong and a miracle is going to happen.

Hello to everyone else. 

x


----------



## fififi

Hi ladies, could I join you as needing a bit of support right now from people who'd understand.

Am currently on day 8 of stims (short protocol IVF) and had scan this morning that showed very few follicles (3) and very little growth - only 1 follicle where it should be. As it's our 3rd IVF cycle with this clinic we hadn't expected more than 3/4 follicles but fact they're not growing is upsetting especially as this is supposedly our last shot at IVF and our previous IVF cycle in Feb went so well. Following scan I was sent to chat with doctor who said to continue with stims for another 2 days and then rescan Thursday in hope that growth would have happened.
I know that things could change & I need to try and stay positive but right now I feel so sad and fed up of fact my dream is full of hurdles yet I never get the happy ending.

Thanks for space to comment - just need someone to talk to cos everyone around me is lucky enough to be blessed with ability to reproduce as & when they desire


----------



## hopeful68

Graceivo, any chance you can forward the contact info for the postal test place, starting to arm myself with questions and looking at all options for answers!! Thanks


----------



## GraceIvo

Hopeful if you email Penny Abatzi ([email protected]) at Serum, Athens, she will email you back really quickly with all the details.

I paid by Paypal and sent the sample by CitySprint Couriers. If you look at Agate's thread on Serum under Section 6.2 How to do the infection tests on menstrual blood, it has all the details.

Agate's Serum thread - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=274114.msg4718057

fififi, in my experience day 8 is still quite early. In all my cycles I stimmed from 14-16 days.

x


----------



## hopeful68

thanks!


----------



## fififi

Graveivo - when I did long protocol I stimmed much longer but it seems 7-8 days is more normal with short protocol. I'm on max dose of menopur so they can't up that either.
Think it was the shock factor of being taken off to see doctor after scan with nurse as that only happens at my clinic when things really not going well. The last time I was in that position the clinic recommended stopping cycle so you can imagine I felt pretty worried. As yet they've not said we have to cancel just that Thursday needs to show big improvement


----------



## LellyLupin

So not looking forward to Ec tomorrow, it hurt so much last time - what a wimp I am  

Hi Fifi and Moomin welcome aboard xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Fifi I just read your history so sad for you, I will pray this one is the one


----------



## julesbfd

GraceIvo and hopeful

I have recently sent my blood to Athens to have it tested (Locus medicus test).  As you say Serum are so helpful and I am not currently cycling there either.
I didn't send my sample by courier, just in the normal post, wrapped in kitchen roll and in a jiffy bag and no problem with this.
I don't know what your thoughts have been on getting the drugs.  You can wait and get the hard copy of the prescription and take it to Asda or Superdrug which is around £15 or if you are impatient like me, there are a number of pharmacists who take email prescriptions as in Agates file.
I found a phrmacist in Glasgow who delivered to me in Yorkshire for 25 for the drugs including postage and packing, he was such a nice man and then Serum sent the hard copy fo the prescription to the pharmacist and he rang me to say he had received it.

Let me know fi you need any help, I am halfway through my anti biotics at the moment.

Jules


----------



## urbangirl

LesleyL, I remember now it was a shocking disappointment but I'd forgotten how truly bad it was.  I really hope they are managing you better there this time, I know you like your consultant but I can't believe a fertility expert never considered you might have PCOS.  I'm sure the correct stimming will make loads of difference and hopefully you will get the decent number of eggs your blessed ovaries are trying to deliver to you!!! I really hope this cycle works out, really good luck for tomorrow, I would find having EC with that many eggs daunting. I am excited for you, though, dying to know how many you get this time.     

Fifi, poor you, that is a very dificult cycle you are having, would it not be better to cancel instead of pushing on and continuing spending so much money on the drugs (how many ampoules are you on per day, 8?)then try again at a later date and hope that it goes better from the start?

Moominmum, wow, 13, where are all these super-fertile people coming from?  Do you live near Lesley by any chance, maybe it's the water.. 

GraceI, thank you, I think maybe I buy too many books about this stuff when perhaps I should be reading shades of grey or something, like normal people!  

Hi Jules, hi everyone else!


----------



## Birdiepie

Hi girls, not quite 40 but nearly there hence why we were offered ivf as had two prior mc  

Fififi I just wanted to say try not to worry. At my last scan prior to ex only one was the size it should have been and about 3 a way down and a couple of tiny insignificant ones. The nurse and i discussed abandoning treatment but after speaking to the consultant they rang us and said that the consultant felt we should continue. I was so worried but after the Gonasi 2d before ec my follicles must have had a growth spurt and they collected 4 eggs. I was pleased as i thought i would get one. All four fertilised and i am now 4dp3det. I had an 8 and a 9 cell put back so now I'm waiting.

It is quality not quantity  

Lesley I hated ex and depots sedation remember telling them they were hurting me   Et was worse as no sedation and they struggled to get catheter in place as I had a kink and it hurt me so much I cried. So glad my dh was with me. No pain no gain though and that's what I was thinking when really I wanted to kick him in the head


----------



## fififi

Thanks for words of encouragement ... I'm feeling a little more hopeful today having seen that for many you can still get there even when follicles not doing quite what they should.

I'm finding it tougher knowing how things went on my previous cycles - especially that we got BFP on the one where we were able to get to blasts but BFN when our 1 little tough cookie couldn't quite get snuggled in. My twins would have been due this month so mentally I'd hoped that if I were pg again then life would feel happier rather than me dwelling on what we'd lost.
Unless clinic unwilling to do EC think we will continue cycle as I'd always wonder if that 1 follicle could have held "the" egg, plus I know I'm a poor responder so am only hoping for 4 follicles anyway.

Birdiepie - hope 2ww passes quickly for you with good news at end  

urbangirl - your post made me laugh but actually I think we'd all probably benefit from reading shades of grey rather than develop our incredible knowledge of all things gynae!!!

Lesleylupin - hope EC today went okay and you're able to be a sofa slob for rest of day  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Moominmum

Thank you for all Welcomes!

Lesley, hope your EC went well.

Fifi, you will get there I am sure. I agree with it's being encouraging hearing all success stories!

My embryos seem to be developing well but as I am new to it I wasn't prepared to write down all she said on the phone. Tomorrow I will be more prepped! If it continues to develop as it does, it looks like ET is this weekend - how exciting and scary.

Hello to everyone else and I hope that you all are having a good day!


----------



## Moominmum

Lucky 100: I am on my first IVF and had my EC on Monday too   
Fingers crossed for us both!


----------



## Lucky100

Hi moominmum,
Thanks for your reply! How are you feeling post EC? The progesterone pessaries are giving me stomach ache but called the clinic this morning and they said that was normal and to take some senna to help flush everything through as the pessaries really slow down your system.
You must be thrilled with the number of eggs you got, that is amazing! Here's hoping you get a fantastic result! Our 6 all did well overnight, so I be everything crossed that they keep dividing and that we get some blastocysts to transfer back on Saturday. 
When are you hoping for ET?

Lucky100


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi girls  

Well my EC was incredibly painful  , I spoke to the anaesthetist before it and told her that last time I sat up in pain, and she said she would up my dose.  I went in there and I felt EVERYTHING they did, it was so so painful, so I asked if they could give me more painkiller which they did, however nothing changed I could still feel everything and felt wide awake.  I ended up watching the screen and trying to count the eggs,so I would know how long I had left to go.  There was a lot of blood too.  I think I  may be resistant to the anaesthetic, either that or my consultant was incredibly rough, I even felt him put the pessary in.  He seemed to be putting the needle in and then banging the bottom of it to make it travel further.  Needless to say I felt every bump in the road in the car on the way home.  Anyway they got 25 eggs in the end so thats not too bad.

Moomin you will be PUPO by Monday   (pregnant until proven otherwise) x

Birdie I didn't feel a thing during ET  .  I didn't even know they put a catheter in for it    I have banned my DP from ET this time as he argued with me about the number to put back last time.  I am taking my big sis, shes more likely to blub though so I will have to keep an eye on her    How is your 2ww going are you staying sane and managing not to test too early xx

Fifi hang on in there girl, trust the clinic to know best. You having been pregnant is fab as they say the body remembers how to do it, so you know you can get pregnant which is a good positive to take from it all.  

UG you are such a support to us girls you make me laugh too  .  The consultant said they didn't know I had PCOS before as at the beginning my body responded normally, but then it suddenly went nuts with the egg production.  Its been much better this time however I have felt more tearful for some reason.  I am on book two of Shades of Grey and I have to say the   bits of the book start to get on your nerves after a bit and you just want more plot  

Hello everyone else xxx


----------



## Birdiepie

Sorry you had such a rough experience lesleylupin  I woke up for some of mine and asked for more pain relief but nothing like you decribe. I wonder if entinox is an option during ec

I aren't going to test early as I don't want the disappointment. My test day is Friday but I think I will do a test at home with my DH before I go to clinic as he has to go to work. Have felt so achey like period type pains today and am 5dp3dt so it could be good news. I keep thinking I have been pregnant before au naturel which both tunes ended in mc but the glimmer of hope is that this time they picked the best egg for me. Trying not to be too hopeful though if you know what I mean.

Hope you are being pampered


----------



## LellyLupin

I do hope it is for you Birdie, there have been a few BFPs on here lately so you could continue the good news.  Yes you are right they have selected the best egg so this time it could all go to plan.  Good luck and lots of  xxxxxx


----------



## Moominmum

Hi Lucky100,

I am tender and sore and I feel a bit bloated.

I have been so naive until now and just feel that all is a bit Sci-Fi. When they tell me something at the clinic I feel lost and then I look it up afterwards. I suppose I just feel that it is too much to take in at once. Tomorrow I will be ready to write down how each egg has developed for example!

Today they asked if we wanted to go with assisted hatching due to my age. Apparently I had sign something about that, but I feel that we have signed so many docs that I have no idea any more. Anyway, I agreed. Are you doing that?

The embryologist said that we are aiming for ET at the weekend (here are fingers crossed for blastocysts for both of us!), assuming that the development continues. So we could be having it at the same time!  

What other drugs/injections are you taking at the mo? I am using the guest bathroom for everything and it still looks like a smaller pharmacy.
Do you have to travel far for your ET? 

Moominmum


----------



## magicalbabydust

Hello lovely ladies, 
Lesleylupin - sorry to hear about your pain, how horrid that the anasthetic didnt work, but soon you will be PUPO - wohoooo!
Birdie pie- I believe you are doing the right thing. We thought we'd test while waiting for the clinic to ring, but I am glad we didn't.
Mooninmum - how exciting for you - brilliant news!
Fififi - all it takes is one egg to get there - keep remembering that Hun xx
Urban girl - how are you dong?
Graceivo - thanks for that interesting link.
Afm: going for a hysterscopy next week I think, all feels quite soon but I guess it is good to keep things moving. Does anyone know - if you have a second one, how long you should wait (we may not go for IVF again until January). Big hugs all around, from the nice now non-grey haired girl! (thanks again for the reassurance!) xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Quick update the clinic just rang and said 17 eggs have fertilized and they are all look good.  The embrologist asked if I  definitely was 45    To think I was told to forget it by the NHS, us oldies are still viable and thats a fact xxx


----------



## Lucky100

Hi,
I'm not sure what assisted hatching is and as far as I know we aren't having that, but will ask them tomorrow! I know what you mean about the sci fi bit, it's really confusing sometimes. I wrote down a few questions to ask them today so I was a bit more prepared!
I am not on any drugs at all now apart fom the progesterone pessaries. What are you taking? My clinic is one and a half hours from where we live, so not too bad I guess. Is yours far? I have been signed off for the week by the clinic so at least I am not at work. I don't think I could do up my trousers anyway as my stomach is bloated 
I will update more tomorrow once the clinic have called 

Lucky100


----------



## alexine

Way to go Lesley!     
xxA


----------



## LellyLupin

Thanks Alexine, lets see if they survive the night xx


----------



## Moominmum

Wow Lesley!


----------



## magicalbabydust

Brilliant news. Will be   tonight for your embies xx


----------



## fififi

Thanks again to everyone for the welcome & support   

Lesley - wow, that's an amazing amount of embryos. Sorry to see EC was so terrible but you will certainly be able to relax tonight knowing you've such wonderful possibilities waiting for you  

Magicalbabydust - hoping your hysterscopy goes smoothly next week and it will help reassure you that you can move on to another treatment when you're ready

Moomin - great that embryos doing well so far   . It's always frustrating when you speak to clinic, especially embryologist cos you're so anxiously waiting for phonecall then forget to ask stuff you wanted. Even when I've had a pen & paper I've not necessarily remembered to write down what said!!!

Birdiepie - thinking of you at this last part of 2ww. For me the last 2 days seemed to take even longer than the previous 12 put together (and they'd been same as a normal month to my mind!!!) Hoping that Friday brings you & DP good news    

AFM: Back for scan tomorrow so quite anxious now. Am taking DH with me this time in case it's bad news since trying to cope with all those feelings alone is not easy. Grrrrr, positive head fallen off again!!!! Should have written taking DH with me so he too can see the big improvement in follicle growth!!! Done all I can so now just hoping life is feeling kind to me


----------



## GraceIvo

Lesley sorry to hear EC was so painful but great news on the number that fertilised and sending lots of     that they keep growing nicely.

Fifi good luck for your scan tomorrow.  When I said each time I stimmed for 14-16 days I was referring to the short protocol so sometimes they can just take longer.  I know you've had a truly traumatic time with previous cycles but here's hoping you seem some good growth tomorrow.

Birdiepie sending you lots of     for the last couple of days of the 2WW and wishing you good news on Friday.

Julesbfd thanks for the info on prescriptions etc.  I think I'll try and get them from Rigcharm in London this week.

Hello to everyone else.  

x


----------



## Mish3434

Hi Ladies, I'm going to merge this thread with the current cyclers thread

Shelley xx


----------



## Mish3434

hi Ladies, I have merged a thread into this one, please welcome Lucky100 and Moominmum they've both had EC this week 

Thanks 
Shelley xx


----------



## Moominmum

Shelley: Oh I see re the merging. I was so confused as to why my message turned up in this thread that I deleted it - d'oh!


----------



## Birdiepie

My test date is next Friday


----------



## LellyLupin

Thanks girls, not getting too excited as I have been here before but I appreciate the supportxx  Still bleeding and cramping a lot but getting very spoilt by DP


----------



## LellyLupin

Birdie resist the temptation to test early (not like me)  

If I fall this time the baby will be due on my birthday that would be so cool.


----------



## bannyb

Great news LL! Well done you! Will be   for your little embies. Rest up   


Hi everyone else!


----------



## memebaby

lesley..............well done girl.......am so annoyed the hospital cant manage to knock you out properly.....really in this day and age.but that was yesterday and you got through it you brave girl. fantastic result. So far so good.  Now 3 great embies and you are really cooking on gas !!!!!!

Hope you dont get too sore tomorrow. I remember being in a really bad way the day after, could hardly walk.but it soon passed. I suspect you may be feeling pretty rough too with that many of follys removed. The only cure is do nothing and put your feet up. 

Are you going to take time of after et. I did, i took nearly the whole 2 weeks and in hindsight I think it was a good thing. Each to their own but maybe think about resting up after et until otd (if you can.
,
hoping to read of great news tomorrow re how embys developing. Bless you , youve done a great job, nothing more for you to do now  

meme


----------



## urbangirl

Blimey this thread is moving fast, I make a cup of tea and suddenly everyone's moved 2 pages ahead!

LesleyL, poor you, your insides must really feel they're been through the wars, what a rubbish anaesthetist, I suppose there had to be a downside somewhere, though, to being a fertility Superwoman   (I feel a comic strip coming on!).  I hope you had some seriously cosy me-time back at home and feel a bit better tomorrow.  I hope you get double figures to freeze, a whole little footie team, that'll give your DP something to think about   !

Moominum, they may have just asked you to sign something just to make sure you pay for it, assisted hatching is usually extra, I'd check.  It's just (very roughly) where they make a tiny hole or something like that, in the outer coating of the blastocyst to help it hatch out and implant. In older women they say the outer coating can be a bit tougher (has anyone tested older sperm to see if that gets tougher too? thought not  ). 

FIfifi, hope you get good news tomorrow.

AFM, so exhausted what with viral flu & full of meds.  Too tired even to snap the top off a saline solution, really don't feel up to it at the moment.  Tea & hot water bottle? yes, injection in stomach, no thanks!


----------



## Moominmum

Hi All,

I hope you are all doing well.

Lucky100, fingers crossed all is developing as planned.
Lesley, I hope you are feeling better today.
urbangirl: thanks for the explanation!

I am still a bit sore and not enjoying the Clexane in the evening (it stings!).
However, I just spoke to the clinic and it seems as all is going well: 2 4-cells,  2 5-cells, 3 6-cells, 3 7-cells, 2 8-cells and 1 10-cells... Very excited about the weekend (but does ET hurt and do you have to stay still afterwards?)!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## ajw

Just a quick one as I have to go out for lunch (with a friend and her newborn!) I wrote a long post a couple of days ago and lost it all...

Well done again Lesley   . Let's hope you keep knocking down the hurdles   . Really bad about the anaesthetic though. You should insist on a general. I always have that and sleep all the way through. 

Welcome to everyone I don't know (sorry, no time for personals today).
Can't believe how busy this thread is. It's quite exciting all this news! Keep it coming girls  

Afm 3rd scan tomorrow. Probably EC Monday, but I'll check in tomorrow to let you know.

Have a good day everyone.  

ajw


----------



## ajw

Hi Moomin
I didn't feel a thing during ET. Less uncomfortable than a smear, to give you a comparison.
Had to stay still for 20 mins afterwards, then went home and put my feet up for the rest of the day, although the gyn said this wasn't necessary. No sport, swimming or sex was all they said.

Must dash,
bye ajw


----------



## fififi

Morning - just a quick update before I head off to work. My scan today showed much better news and now have 3 follicles at right size so EC will be Saturday. Am so relieved.

Urbangirl - hope flu goes quickly as really not what you needed on top of these horrible meds  

Lesley- hope you're doing ok today  

Grace - knowing it took you longer on SP has made me feel better (though obviously must have been stressful for you at time). My clinic gave me the impression that over 8 days was not at all good. Am glad that I've no more menopur mixing as found that more stressful than the injections themself.

Mooninmum - embryo growth sounds fab, well done you! I've not found ET especially painful and I've tilted uterus & a cervix that has life of it's own! My experiences have been similar to smear test but takes bit longer. The worst part is the not having a wee beforehand as I find I'm obsessed with needing toilet! According to the stupid amount of research I've done you needn't stay still afterwards but most people prefer to lie down for about 20 mins afterwards. I'm of the opinion if something might help it's worth trying hence tend to stay still for 20 mins before having drink & anticipated wee!!!! Lots of luck for weekend    

Hi to everyone else & hope things are going well for you at whatever stage you're at x


----------



## fififi

ajw - hope lunch not too stressful. I'm trying to convince myself that having babies near my belly will act as inspiration for it!!! Hope your scan tomorrow goes well


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi Girls    Well 14 eggs survived the night so we may be going to chance blastocyst over the weekend.  They seem to be doing well so far pretty even ect.  Bit worried about DP he has gone awfully quiet and grumpy.  I know he doesn't want a new family so he will be getting a warning if he tries to ruin this for me, its all his fault in the first place he should have told me when we met that he had had a vascetomy, as far as I'm concerned he owes me bigtime 

Fifi thats great news I hope your EC goes really well,  things are looking up !! xx

Moomin everything is developing really really well, Et doesn't hurt and you can go back to work straight away if you wish.  Remember though no hot baths xx  What does the Clexine do?

Hi Meme I feel mcuh better today and the bleedng has stopped, I seem to have loads of eneregy today for some reason, even cleaned the house, going back to work after ET I daren't have any more time off to be honest xx

UG you poor thing you seem to be going through the mill at the moment   xx

AJW good luck I will think about you having your EC while I am having ET (possibly) xx


----------



## Lucky100

Hi all,
Good to hear everyones updates. it is good to be part of this thread and be amongst others in a similar situation. 
Lesley! Hope your DP finds it in him to support you through this. If not, we will!  
Fifi, good luck for Saturday! 
AJW good luck for your EC hope it goes well and you are not too uncomfortable afterwards  
Moominmum, you asked the same question I wanted to ask about the ET! Glad your embies are all on track. We might be having ET on the same day!

AFM, I have 4 x8 cell 1x5 cell and 1x6 cell, so on track for ET on Saturday. Its funny that if this was happening naturally we would have no idea about cell division and everything else...we would be completely unaware!

Sorry for those that I have missed, being new to the thread means there is a lot to catch up on!

Sending everyone luck and love!


----------



## fififi

Quick question as brain not in gear & can't remember what I did on previous cycles & didn't consider this before my clinic closed!
Should I do ovitrelle injection in my stomach where I've been doing other injections until now or does it go somewhere else?


----------



## Lucky100

Hi Fifi
I did mine in my stomach 

Lucky100


----------



## fififi

Thanks Lucky - I'm pretty sure stomach was what I did previously but thought I'd check what others had done first x

PS. Has anyone else been told different?


----------



## LellyLupin

Fifi it goes in your stomach chick  

Aw thanks Lucky thats good to know, sounds like things are going well for you, we both might end up on the pregnancy thread  

AFM the clinic ramng again and said they are going to put two back tomorrow and one on Monday,  hope i don't end up with 3 DP will blow a gasket!!


----------



## Birdiepie

Is that a three day transfer Lesley How many cells are they


----------



## Honeybear72

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me popping in like this but I going to be starting another course of IVF and I was wondering what are my chances, now that I'm 40 years young..


----------



## fififi

Lesley - thanks for injection advice
- Will be thinking of you tomorrow and hope ET part one goes smoothly  . Sorry that your DP seems uncertain right now. IVF is hard and if you're on your own emotionally I guess you'll be feeling even more vulnerable. Maybe it's a bit of a man thing & he's just protecting his emotions? Don't forget lots of us on FF are here if you need extra support. Will DP come with you for ET tomorrow?

Lucky - your embryos sound great. Hope ET goes well on Sat  . I agree with the fact that the whole egg/sperm/embryo thing is all so amazing. I can't get over fact that the eggs when collected are the size of a full stop - and embryos not much bigger, yet they can see all the cells forming and dividing. Seeing the image of my blastocysts on screen in Feb was truly amazing. When you know so much about the beginning it makes the child so much more special.

Hope everyone else is doing ok today


----------



## LellyLupin

Birdie yes it will be a 3 day transfer tomorrow, they haven't told me how many cell they are, I did ask but he said they didn't want to keep opening the incubator, as it wasn't good for the eggs.  They are going to see if I get a Blastocyst on Monday and transfer that too.  I thinks its cos I am so old my consultant prefers to put them back asap.

Hi Honey welcome to the fold x  I wouldn't worry too much you are on the right side of 45


----------



## fififi

Hi honeybear, for me my chances don't seem to have changed much since I first started TTC in 2003 (age 33). Been to several clinics and I think the numbers they quote are related both to me & also their own success rates. The clinic I'm now with has the highest percentage success for my age group within 1 hour radius of home so opted for them.
If you are taking care of yourself (minimal alcohol, caffeine etc) there's no reason why you should have any difference in outcome than before


----------



## LellyLupin

Fifi my sister is coming with me, I have barred DP not that he is bothered.  He already has 2 kids so doesn't want anymore, he is just not a kid person.  I have brought his kids up for the past decade so its me time now.  I am alone emotionally so I appreciate having you ladies


----------



## Birdiepie

Mine went in at three days. My other two didn't make it. Foolishly I called the fertilized eggs Matthew,Mark, Luke and John so was kind if devastated when Matthew and Mark didn't make it. Fingers crossed you get a blast as well. Does that mean they will just put one in tomorrow


----------



## LellyLupin

No they are putting three back altogether Birdie, I am a bit nervous about that, but my consultant said 2or 3 doesn't change the odds which I find strange


----------



## ajw

Oh good luck Lesley.       Got everything crossed for you this time.    

My stomach is so sore. Feels really like AF is coming. Can't remember feeling like that last time before EC.
Hope it means some eggs are growing!

Thanks for the good luck wishes. Hoping tomorrow morning will be my last scan before EC. Does everyone else have to have scan and blood test every 2 days? I'm exhausted getting up early to get to the gyn's for 7.20am every other morning!

ajw


----------



## memebaby

me too. if 2 or 3 doesnt change the odds why do the recommend doing 3 then 

good luck tomorrow, for what its worth i think you are making absolutely the right decision to go with 3. Youve got to throw everything at this. Zone out from dh for the next few days, there is plenty of time to sort that situation out later, you need to try and remain upbeat and relaxed.

I so hope you get to blast over the weekend and ok so you have to go back to work but gently does it.do as youre told.  My bloody clinic told me not to even do the hoovering !!!!!!!I swear if they could have theyd have put me into medieval confinement and strapped me to a bed for 2 weeks .

go girl, im right behind you cheering you on
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

dear ug.im so sorry you are poorly. just what you dont need. i hope you have one of those dp's that actually look after you when you are under the weather. i hear they do actually exist. you are such a strong lady and so there for everyone else, you deserve being cared for . sending you a big   for a speedy recovery

best wishes to all
meme


----------



## GraceIvo

Hello all,  Lots of exciting egg and embryo development happening!!

Fifi that's really good news about your eggs.  Yes Ovitrelle in your stomach!

Lesley sending you lots of    for the first of your ET's tomorrow.  That's exciting have 2 ETs!!  My DP has 2 children from a previously relationship.  They were conceived really easily when his previous partner was in her 30's so 1. he so doesn't get how difficult all of this is and 2. I know it is not as important to him as it is to me if it never works at all.  Lovely to have your sister there.  Now just make sure you focus on you!  Anyway just because your DP is sounding somewhat disinterested in the process now doesn't mean he is not going to completely over the moon when your lovely baby(ies) arrive.

Moonimum and Lucky100 good luck for your ETs on the weekend.  

UG how are you feeling?  Hope you're getting better.  

ajw one clinic I cycled with did very few scans and no blood tests and another clinic was like you every two days which I found really annoying given my slow growing eggs.

x


----------



## ajw

Glad it's not just me with slow eggs! Makes me feel lots better Grace   

Goodnight ladies. Hope tomorrow brings lots of luck!
ajw


----------



## Moominmum

ajw and fififi: thanks for explaining the ET procedure. Doesn't seem too bad then. 

ajw: good luck with scan tomorrow. I was scheduled to have scans and blood tests every second day after 3 days but it ended being 4 days in a row due to how I responded to the drugs. And then they decided on the EC.

fififi: great news. I will be thinking of you on Saturday.

Lesley: Sorry I meant Clexane. It is blood thinning I believe. Sorry all is still very SciFi to me. I will be thinking of you tomorrow – exciting.

Lucky: well done you. I am still waiting for the embryologist to decide upon day for ET but I am hoping for Saturday me too.

As a newbie to the thread I am still trying to “get to know” people but I hope everyone has had a nice day.

Nite nite All.


----------



## Birdiepie

Day 6 of the 2ww (said in a Big Brother style voice)

Well what to do today I still feel achey but thinking about it with my natural pregnancies I ached so don't know if it's a good thing or not. I think it is probably residual pain from treatment and drugs.

Just wondering, would I bleed before otd if it hadn't worked. The pain I have feels like af pain but i have had it since ec. 

Neither myself or my dh have any children. If we hadn't have fallen out over something silly in our youth we probably would have. I do think men think differently about things and display their emotions differently.


----------



## Lucky100

Hi everyone, hope you are all ok  

AJW, I had a scan every 2 days but the earliest appointment was 9am so was late into work every time! No blood tests though, apart from one the first and last appointment before EC. Good Luck for your scan today 

Fifi, good luck for your EC tomorrow. Am sure it will all go well. Fingers crossed for some nice juicy eggs!  

Lesley, best of luck today for your 2embie transfer. Thinking of you and have everything crossed 

Honey bear, I think it depends on what you read and which clinic you go to when it comes to success rates over 40! My clinic gave me  28%chance or something like that. Wishing you good luck  

Grace ivo, thanks for your wishes. I am more nervous about the ET than the EC, at least with the EC you are knocked out completely  I am not the most relaxed person when it comes to internals etc...so am dreading it slightly 

Birdie pie, hope you are a bit less achy today . I found a wheat bag on my tum helped a lot after EC (but have heard you should not use them after ET) . 

Moominmum, any news on your ET day yet? I forgot to ask the clinic about the assisted hatching!

Do any of you ladies have experience of assisted hatching? Is this something I should be requesting, or is it up to the clinic to decide? 

Love to all,
Lucky100


----------



## Moominmum

Big drama here - I woke up at 5.30 with severe abdominal pain and started vomiting.I called the on-call phone and was told to go into A&E at once. Once at A&E all was fine but then the embryologist called and said that the embryos had not developed as they wanted and therefore I might have the ET today! So first I have an appointment with the consultant at the clinic to check my ovaries and then I might have the ET straight after!

Now I just need to get things sorted to get ready to set off soon...


----------



## Moominmum

Btw what is a Day 4 transfer? I thought that normally you did a Day 2-3 or a Day 5-6 transfer? So many things I will have to ask today.

And what should I eat after ET?

Funny how moving forward a day can make such a big difference to my mind.


----------



## Lucky100

Hi moominmum ,
God, sorry to hear that. What a shock for you. I think you are right about the transfer windows, but I guess they make decisions based on what they see and this is different for everyone? As for what to eat, I have read just lots of nutritious foods and plenty of water. Am sure some of the other ladies on here can help with that.
Hope you are ok. Keep us as updated as you can but the main thing is to keep calm, and don't let this throw you into a tailspin. Sending you lots of luck .

Lucky100


----------



## Moominmum

Lucky100: thank you for your supporting words. I think I just got caught by surprise. The embryologist called me at the same time as the doctor at A&E finally called to see me. Then as soon as I left A&E the clinic's finance department called to get consent to take further payment. A bit too much happening at once 

Now I feel more ready - DS is being picked up by a friend, husband has changed his work lunch and I have had a shower and can now leave the house.

Wishing everyone good luck!

Moominmum


----------



## GraceIvo

Moominmum what a morning you've had!  Best wishes for your transfer today.  I was told to eat as though I was pregnant after ET.  You'll find lots of suggestions on this website of foods to eat during the 2ww such as Brazil nuts and pineapple that are thought to aid with implantation.  As to whether they help or hinder I can't advise!  Definitely lots of water though as I think it helps bring your ovaries back to normal (that's what I was advised).

Lucky100 as UG said assisted hatching is often used in women over 39 as it is thought that as we get older the outer layer of the fertilised eggs gets harder and by drilling a small hole it helps them hatch out and implant.  Some clinics use it routinely, others not at all.    

Birdiepie I do like your announcement of Day 6 in a BB Voice   

Honeybear I think your chances of success at 40 are good!

x


----------



## bannyb

Gosh moominmum what a day you've had, really hope you are feeling better now and hope ET goes well. Yes, eat healthily as though you are pregnant for the 2ww! There are lots of bits of advice about things like pineapple, some say it's supposed to aid implantation but you'll also find info saying that it can cause m/c (only by consuming large quantities) so all a bit conflicting really! I think as someone pointed out to me, it'll happen if it's going to happen! 


Lucky100 I've just been asked if I want assisted hatching, Graceivo has already explained what I have been told about it, so we have agreed to it as think if it'll possibly help then that has to be a good thing. I forgot to ask about whether it costs more though, doh! (Probably silly question as everything costs more in this game!) 


Fififi hope EC goes well   


Hi birdiepie, yes liking the bb announcement too! I think it's variable as to whether you bleed before it'd or not if it's not successful. I bled on my last round about 5 days before OTD.    that your pains are a little embie snuggling in.


Oh can hear ds waking from his nap so no time for more personals, but big hello to you all and hope everything is going well for you all.


A quick AFM woohoo.. dates booked at last! AF arrived yesterday!!!!


----------



## bannyb

Birdiepie I meant OTD.. on iPad and it changes things I write!


----------



## Birdiepie

Thanks Bannyb


----------



## Moominmum

Home after ET now. We transferred one morula only. They suggested to also transfer a pre-morula but DH is terrified of more than one and would prob die if that was the case. What he hasn't understood that if we don't succeed after having decreased the chances I'll kill him anyway! 

Anyway, now it's just waiting and I'm spending the rest of the day in bed 

Lucky100: ET was fine and not painful. I wouldn't call it pleasant but then I don't think anything in the process.is. I was more concerned about weeing whilst they did the transfer! 

Thanks for all well wishes everyone! It turned out that I was not retaining any water but that my ovaries were unusually large which could have caused the pain. Well, they did prescribe me the drugs and have done a fair amount of scans so really, they should not be so surprised. I think I reacted so badly as I'd just woken up so the pain didn't come gradually...

Excited to hear everyone's news and so glad to have found you all.


----------



## LellyLupin

Wow Moomin what a time you've had!  So glad you got a Morula thats excellent news    I can't understand why they wanted to do ET early if you were already at Morula stage    Anyway you are now PUPA   

Lots going on on here, things move so fast I can't keep up  

Thanks for all the support girls I really apreciate it  

Birdie I haven't named mine, and I gave my scan picture to my sister so that if they don't take I won't keep looking at it. Self preservation  

Well not sure what to make of today.  My eggs hadn't developed very far so they were unsure of which were the best, so they basically guessed!!  Apparently they fertilised them late so they weren't up to speed by ET, but instead of waiting they put two in anyway, they are leaving the rest to develop and if I get a blastocyst they will put that in Monday.  Didn't hear any grading mentioned although I had 3 good ones that had only split in two, too early to transfer    So not too optimistic here.  They develop between 37 and 43 hours old by ET and mine were only at 40 hours.  Transfer was painless but not looking forward to doing it all again on Monday, I feel soooo tired.  Meme didn't get any time to chill out afterwards, I had two horses to muck out, a dog to walk and a sick mother to visit  .  Back to Mums tomorrow and then DPs kids, when I just want to relax.

Good news on the  AF Bannyb!

AJW I had more scans last time than this, I know what you mean about it being exhausting having to get yourself there all the time.    By the way an aching tummy before EC sounds  really good

Fifi good luck for tommorrow, remember to relax you will be just fine xx

Thanks for the  GraceIvo,  I hope you are right about DP  

UG hope you are feeling better  

Lucky 

Hope I haven't missed anyone, take care ladies xx


----------



## fififi

Well I'm enjoying an injection free evening and have just got back from pre-EC acupuncture. Normally have it just before EC but we're at the clinic for 8am as not normal to have EC on a Sat and didn't fancy acupuncture at 6am!!! Now chilling out with Strictly before an early night and hopefully a successful day tomorrow    

Moomin - yikes, what a day. Glad you're now home and sounding okay. Plus you're now officially PUPO which is a definite plus. Try and keep as relaxed as possible ready for a brilliant 9 months   

Lesley - pleased to see you too are PUPO and hoping your clinic had more of an idea of what they were doing than came across. Your "relaxing day" following was anything but - I do hope you're able to take it a little bit easier over the weekend. Thinking of you and wishing you success for Monday   

bannyB - glad you've got start date, looking forward to seeing your progress  

ajw - I too am exhausted after three 7:30am scans & blood tests, plus live 45 mins drive away ... was gutted when the EC time was also early, so up at 6:30 again tomorrow! Hoping your scan today went well & you've date for EC   

Everyone else ... sorry need to disappear now as want to chill before tomorrow so will catch up better tomorrow


----------



## fififi

Home & truly amazed as got 6 eggs!!! Not sure who was more shocked - me or the doctor (she's did previous cycle where I jumped from 1 egg to 4 which was brilliant in itself.)
Feeling quite sore and very tired as was up at 5:50am to be at our clinic for 7:30. Now just got to hope my phone call in morning brings equally good news    

Hope things going ok with everyone else today


----------



## Birdiepie

Well dibe fififi. Six is great. I only got four. Fingers crossed they all fertilise nicely


----------



## Moominmum

Just a quick congrats to fififi - well done! 
Lucky100 - waiting to hear your news.

Love to everyone.  


Moominmum


----------



## GraceIvo

Congrats Moominmum and Lesley that you are both now officially PUPO!

6 eggs that's such great news Fifi.  

Bannyb good to have your dates booked in.

Lesley hope you get a nice Blast for the second ET and yes I know I am right about your DP!!

x


----------



## fififi

Lucky - hope if you had ET today it all went well


----------



## Lucky100

Hi everyone, thanks for your messages. 

Congrats to Lesley and Moominmum on your PUPOs! How are you both doing?

AFM, I had my ET today and now have 2 little beans on board!   

One of them was a top grade blast and one was at the stage just before blast, so I am literally keeping everything crossed  

The ET was not too uncomfortable, one horrible cramping sensation during it but other than that, fine. I was lying there repeating my little mantra to myself and trying not to think about how much I needed a wee! The only slight issue was DH saying at the last minute in the hospital, "maybe we should only have one put back...I'm not sure we want twins do we?" after a panicked conversation we kept to our original decision of 2...what will be will be!

It only took 15 mins to transfer then i lay and listened to the Zita West relaxation for post transfer ( on iTunes if any of you want to give it a try ).

They also said my OTD was in 11 days rather than 14 as they count the day of conception from the day they fertilise the egg, so I don't have to wait as long as I thought. So official date is October 17th. I feel nervous already 
Waiting for news on if any of the other embies will be ok to freeze.

I am back to work on Wednesday so have a few days to relax now  

A night of strictly and x factor awaits...anything to distract me! I even embarrassed myself by asking the nurse if the embies would drop out if I had a wee...seems nerves got the better of me and my school sex ed lessons deserted me at the same time!

Love to all,

Lucky100


----------



## Lucky100

Fifi, just seen your update! Well done, brilliant news. Fingers crossed for you  

Lucky100 xx


----------



## Mish3434

New home this way......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=295556.msg5203048#msg5203048

Shelley xx


----------

